# Lace Party - Aug 28-Sep 11 WIPs w/Belle1



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the âLace Partyâ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPâs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on â lace or not. We hope you will join us.

So today we start a new 2-week Lace Party which will be largely a continuation of our efforts toward finishing up our WIPs (works in process). We all bemoan the fact that we have too many projects partially complete â so we are going to try to finish one or two of those thus freeing up our needles for new challenges.

I myself have 2 major projects in process right now. About 3 weeks ago I started what was supposed to be a quick and easy afghan/throw made with some yarn I found on sale. I thought an afghan would be good to have on hand for that âgift you need in a hurry.â Iâve heard of a couple of marriages looming on the horizon. So, I started what should have been a simple Old Shale afghan, did 2 jumbo sized balls of yarn and decided that the afghan perfectly matches my sofa â so I changed my mind and decided keep the throw for myself. That being the case, I wanted it slightly larger and had to set the partially finished project aside while I went looking for another ball of yarn --- FOUND IT. So today Iâm once again working on it whileâ¦â¦

My second project â which started as an easy/peasy fill-in project using up stash yarn â has reached a major decision point. Iâm doing a 9-block log cabin quilt-like afghan in garter stitch. I started generally following the pattern downloaded from Ravelry (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learn-to-knit-a-log-cabin-blanket). All 9 blocks are now completed (with a gillion ends to be woven in). If I were to follow the pattern the next step would be to add a frame around each block and SEW the blocks together.

Canât do it â just canât face sewing anything in yarn. If I wanted to sew Iâd be working with fabric. So now Iâm testing a couple of ways of joining the blocks without sewing â more on this later.

This morning, I took the following picture of the blocks layed out on my guest bed. After looking at the first pic, I didnât like the balance of colors â so moved blocks around and tried again. Well, an hour later and after 6 or 7 block shufflings, I think the blocks are arranged as well as I can, keeping in mind that I plan on making frames around each block using the pale yellow that appears in the center of the block â so no edges will be touching like they do on the bed. It is really a great exercise to look at a photo rather than the actual blocks. Much easier to evaluate color and balance.

Would love to hear what others are working on â so please join in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is really looking good, DeEtta. As for WIPs, I am currently making a lace scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. I am making slow progress, as I have become distracted and have taken a detour to have a go at drawing. Who knows why this has happened at this stage of my life, but it has. Some very amateurish efforts on my part, but I am enjoying, and, I think improving. I have not figured out really how to do shrubs, trees yet, but hope to learn to do so. My focus is more on just drawing the objects for now. There appear to be quite a few resources online for learning to draw, and I hope to avail myself of them. The house is the B&B where we stayed in Trinity. The boats were at one of the outports we visited.These are all based on photographs I have taken.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂLace PartyÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> 
> So today we start a new 2-week Lace Party which will be largely a continuation of our efforts toward finishing up our WIPs (works in process). We all bemoan the fact that we have too many projects partially complete ÃÂÃÂ¢ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ so we are going to try to finish one or two of those thus freeing up our needles for new challenges.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is really looking good, DeEtta. As for WIPs, I am currently making a lace scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. I am making slow progress, as I have become distracted and have taken a detour to have a go at drawing. Who knows why this has happened at this stage of my life, but it has. Some very amateurish efforts on my part, but I am enjoying, and, I think improving. I have not figured out really how to do shrubs, trees yet, but hope to learn to do so. My focus is more on just drawing the objects for now. There appear to be quite a few resources online for learning to draw, and I hope to avail myself of them. The house is the B&B where we stayed in Trinity. The boats were at one of the outports we visited.These are all based on photographs I have taken.
> 
> Sue


Actually, so far I'm pretty pleased with it considering I'm just using the colors I have on hand. Once I got it on the bed, it didn't take me long to think, 1 more row across the top and one more column plus the frames and border would make a good sized blanket. I wonder....... Then I did the mental equivalent of smack alongside the head and cut short that thought.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That is really looking good, DeEtta. As for WIPs, I am currently making a lace scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. I am making slow progress, as I have become distracted and have taken a detour to have a go at drawing. Who knows why this has happened at this stage of my life, but it has. Some very amateurish efforts on my part, but I am enjoying, and, I think improving. I have not figured out really how to do shrubs, trees yet, but hope to learn to do so. My focus is more on just drawing the objects for now. There appear to be quite a few resources online for learning to draw, and I hope to avail myself of them. The house is the B&B where we stayed in Trinity. The boats were at one of the outports we visited.These are all based on photographs I have taken.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- love the drawings. I so admire those of you who have such talent. And that stole/scarf looks like light reflecting on water. Hope you continue working on your drawings -- can certainly see the influences of your summer travels in it. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm on #13 & 14 of the Eloomanator 'original' dishcloth pattern. Only 18 of 4 different patterns are needed as a KP member has created 3 other variations.

I also have 2 shawls started (all y'all know 1 of them... I had it as an avatar). My physical therapist is expecting in 2 months... I hope that there is enough of the one yarn.

I only needed a measuring for new compression stockings... so a catch-&-release visit. :sm24: Busy last Tuesday... but worth it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the âLace Partyâ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPâs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on â lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> 
> So today we start a new 2-week Lace Party which will be largely a continuation of our efforts toward finishing up our WIPs (works in process). We all bemoan the fact that we have too many projects partially complete â so we are going to try to finish one or two of those thus freeing up our needles for new challenges.
> 
> ...


Your log cabin blocks look great. Someone else will have to advise you on placement! I always depend on DH when it comes to something like that! I make, he advises when needed!

I am current working on a scarf out of sock yarn, it is my go-to when I am going to be in the car or sitting and waiting somewhere. No pattern, straight knit in the round. Need to take a picture soon!

I am also working on a gansey/vest project. About ready to divide for fronts and backs, and no photos on that one yet either!

I also have a project going in lace. I am thinking it will be a pillow top because it is just going too slow, too small to be anything much larger unless I want to make it a doily. Even a table cloth would take ages. Need a photo of that one also! Better get the camera out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That is really looking good, DeEtta. As for WIPs, I am currently making a lace scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. I am making slow progress, as I have become distracted and have taken a detour to have a go at drawing. Who knows why this has happened at this stage of my life, but it has. Some very amateurish efforts on my part, but I am enjoying, and, I think improving. I have not figured out really how to do shrubs, trees yet, but hope to learn to do so. My focus is more on just drawing the objects for now. There appear to be quite a few resources online for learning to draw, and I hope to avail myself of them. The house is the B&B where we stayed in Trinity. The boats were at one of the outports we visited.These are all based on photographs I have taken.
> 
> Sue


Sue, really great drawings! I cannot even draw a straight line using a ruler. Just ask DH!

Your lace scarf is lovely. Very feminine.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Your log cabin blocks look great. Someone else will have to advise you on placement! I always depend on DH when it comes to something like that! I make, he advises when needed!
> 
> I am current working on a scarf out of sock yarn, it is my go-to when I am going to be in the car or sitting and waiting somewhere. No pattern, straight knit in the round. Need to take a picture soon!
> 
> ...


Yes, JanetLee -- get the camera out so we can see your goodies. Quite an array of knitting on your needles. I have trouble switching between various sizes of yarn; so admire your abilities.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm on #13 & 14 of the Eloomanator 'original' dishcloth pattern. Only 18 of 4 different patterns are needed as a KP member has created 3 other variations.
> 
> I also have 2 shawls started (all y'all know 1 of them... I had it as an avatar). My physical therapist is expecting in 2 months... I hope that there is enough of the one yarn.
> 
> I only needed a measuring for new compression stockings... so a catch-&-release visit. :sm24: Busy last Tuesday... but worth it!


Karen -- you are really making progress on your Eloomanator project. Looking forward to seeing more photos as you finish them up. Sounds like you are settling into your new home -- I certainly hope so. Moving is always such a challenge and exhausting.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi, I'm here... Working on a blue Winter's Mirage for a class I'll teach later this fall and the new Estonian piece just need to block it . I also have Guernsey socks on the needles... One sock is on DPNs and one is on one long circular... My first magic loop.... Have a great weekend.

Thanks for the great start!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Working away on my WfR- had to tink back a bit today in the second lace insert, but I've got it sorted now. I love how the blues are melding together. Have started a third glove in the brown anny blatt yarn that I used for Ann's gloves- could not think what to do with the yarn otherwise. I will make it ambidextrous rather than right or left so it can replace either if one gets lost.
Thanks so much, DeEtta for hosting us, and to Barbara for the last two weeks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the âLace Partyâ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPâs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on â lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> 
> So today we start a new 2-week Lace Party which will be largely a continuation of our efforts toward finishing up our WIPs (works in process). We all bemoan the fact that we have too many projects partially complete â so we are going to try to finish one or two of those thus freeing up our needles for new challenges.
> 
> ...


I think this log cabin afghan looks great. I remember you had misgivings about the colors you had to work with and think you did a wonderful job working them up with good balance and contrast. Am really liking it. My only suggestion would be to rotate or switch the bottom center block which is the the only one that has matching colors with the adjacent block to the left (2 gray blocks together). Hope I am not opening a kettle of worms but that stood out to me. Of course you may ignore me, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

All my yarn has now arrived. It is mainly pima cotton and pima/silk. Began a couple of swatches for an idea for a tank top for me. My chimney/firewood guy came by the other day and proudly told me he still has the hat I gave him 3 yrs ago. That was an accomplishment for him to not have lost it. Told him I would try to make new ones for his other guys--3 of them. He loves the hat and showed it to me--it was a great hat. Need to find my notes for making it as the size and yarn was a winning combo. Am stuck on figuring out some children's things--have been there all summer it seems and cannot see my way out of that blockage. My vest idea is on hold till I see if I can get any more matching color yarn from WEBS. So most of my WIPs are all the ideas stuck in design mode.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your drawings are very evocative. The lace scarf is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


Just had to pop in and say your shawl is gorgeous Norma . As are all the other lace shawls I see posted here 
Always take a look at what you are all making


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much. You do such lovely work. Pop in more often :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working away on my WfR- had to tink back a bit today in the second lace insert, but I've got it sorted now. I love how the blues are melding together. Have started a third glove in the brown anny blatt yarn that I used for Ann's gloves- could not think what to do with the yarn otherwise. I will make it ambidextrous rather than right or left so it can replace either if one gets lost.
> Thanks so much, DeEtta for hosting us, and to Barbara for the last two weeks.


What a great idea for left over yarns. It is so easy to loose a single glove. Nice to have a backup. Looking forward to seeing pics....


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the âLace Partyâ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPâs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on â lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> 
> So today we start a new 2-week Lace Party which will be largely a continuation of our efforts toward finishing up our WIPs (works in process). We all bemoan the fact that we have too many projects partially complete â so we are going to try to finish one or two of those thus freeing up our needles for new challenges.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the new start DeEtta. Glad you got your new ball of yarn so you can continue your afghan. Your blocks have turned out lovely and I will be interested to hear what you come up with for attaching them without sewing.

I am making progress on my 2nd mitt and my First Gift Shawl and I suppose I will be fitting in the September addition to the 2016 Year of Lace scarf. Will get some progress pictures soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Good morning and thank you for the start DeEtta and many thanks again to everyone for your kind comments about Hawaii bit was fun! 

Norma, your shawl is looking very good. Love the soft color. 

And Sue, you appear to have a talent for drawing. I can only draw with yarn. LOL. Actually I am trying my hand at tapestry. Not so easy an endeavor. And love the colors in your scarf. 

DeEtta, your log cabin looks great. You have really made progress. 

I have 3 projects in the car with me. Two were on the last trip to Hilton Head SC and I intentionally haven't worked on them to do in the car and the other is a scarf.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think this log cabin afghan looks great. I remember you had misgivings about the colors you had to work with and think you did a wonderful job working them up with good balance and contrast. Am really liking it. My only suggestion would be to rotate or switch the bottom center block which is the the only one that has matching colors with the adjacent block to the left (2 gray blocks together). Hope I am not opening a kettle of worms but that stood out to me. Of course you may ignore me, too.


Thanks, Tanya. I just went and looked again and agree; so I promptly shifted it and then another block and then another block. I think the reason balancing is so difficult is that I've used 8 colors swirling around the middle block in the same color progression to make 12 blocks. So after finishing 8 blocks I started the cycle again. Which means that I there are an uneven number of blocks with long runs of color. I think the lesson learned here for me is that I should have limited myself to 6 colors which would have meant I had 2 of each block and could have more easily found a natural balance. Well, lesson learned.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


Norma -- it is gorgeous. Love the delicacy of the yarn (Jamieson's 2-ply lace weight, correct?). I'm assuming we are looking at the center panel which really appeals to me. Glad that you are making progress. No doubt it will be wonderful and a once in a lifetime heirloom when you finish.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, how wonderful that you are taking up sketching. The ones you have shared are well done.
Your scarf is lovely with that very beautiful yarn.

Norma, you have made such great progress with your Shetland shawl. It looks fantastic!

Karen, sounds like you are very busy with your wips and making good progress on your 
Eloomanator.

JanetLee, you sound like you have lots to work on too. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hi, I'm here... Working on a blue Winter's Mirage for a class I'll teach later this fall and the new Estonian piece just need to block it . I also have Guernsey socks on the needles... One sock is on DPNs and one is on one long circular... My first magic loop.... Have a great weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the great start!!!!


DFL, will you host a period to teach us the new Estonian piece? If my memory serves me correctly? Wondering when that is.........I have 4 projects I'd like to start in the next couple months . . . . . .no time for it all.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Good morning and thank you for the start DeEtta and many thanks again to everyone for your kind comments about Hawaii bit was fun!
> 
> Norma, your shawl is looking very good. Love the soft color.
> 
> ...


Well, Barbara, you have a few hours of car time so you can make some good progress on your Car WIPs. Have a great and safe trip.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a great idea for left over yarns. It is so easy to loose a single glove. Nice to have a backup. Looking forward to seeing pics....


I agree! :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

DeEtta, your blanket will be gorgeous when finished I believe. It's looking good already. 

Sue I love that yarn you have bought in New Foundland. And those pictures are very good. I don't think the bushes look bad at all.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope to make good progress. We have a long day today to get to Las Vegas. About 11 hours. I hope we get to Flagstaff at a time to eat at my favorite gluten free restaurant. Not that it is all about food ð± But it is rare to find a good GF pizza. 

This was the sunrise as we were leaving this morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

DeEtta - Thank you from me, too, for getting us started. I'll be working on the same Estonian shawl Toni is (have to get it started today) and several other WIPs. :sm02:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> DeEtta - Thank you from me, too, for getting us started. I'll be working on the same Estonian shawl Toni is (have to get it started today) and several other WIPs. :sm02:


Pam -- I hope you and Toni share pictures of the Estonian shawls with us. I haven't really focused on that ethnic shawl-form, but would love to get a good understanding of its chief characteristics. In any case, happy knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


This is going to be a real work of art, Norma. I have forgotten who you are knitting it for?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> What a great idea for left over yarns. It is so easy to loose a single glove. Nice to have a backup. Looking forward to seeing pics....


This is the third one, I sit and work on while at the computer- I really don't need much thought with gloves- just to check my length!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I hope to make good progress. We have a long day today to get to Las Vegas. About 11 hours. I hope we get to Flagstaff at a time to eat at my favorite gluten free restaurant. Not that it is all about food ð± But it is rare to find a good GF pizza.
> 
> This was the sunrise as we were leaving this morning.


Your DH photo again?
Lovely shot!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, that really is looking good. Can't wait to see pics of it when finished. I am afraid I never got beyond doing the swatches, and then we were away. I am slowly getting back to normal, but going to concentrate on WIPs for the time being. Of course that may change when I see a pattern I like or have a chance to do a KAL with one of my favourites designers, although I think I am behind on that too.
Sue


Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I just went and looked again and agree; so I promptly shifted it and then another block and then another block. I think the reason balancing is so difficult is that I've used 8 colors swirling around the middle block in the same color progression to make 12 blocks. So after finishing 8 blocks I started the cycle again. Which means that I there are an uneven number of blocks with long runs of color. I think the lesson learned here for me is that I should have limited myself to 6 colors which would have meant I had 2 of each block and could have more easily found a natural balance. Well, lesson learned.


Sorry to have created grief, but knew you would find a solution to the block positions. Can't wait to see it all put together with the borders. One reason I like crocheting things like this together is the ease of knitting in the ends as I go. But this can be done with knitting. When working miter squares with multiple yarns there is the same pile up of ends which I knit in as many as I could. On the adult sweater I still must have had 40-50 ends to work in at the end. Needed to take a deep breathe and make it a project in itself in order to get thru it all.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara. I was awful at art as a child, but that is many, many years ago. I am beginning to think that you can learn if you are interested and am finding there are certain rules/principles involved. I think there was not a lot of motivation for an 8 year old if the teacher didn't see a natural talent, or maybe I just wasn't paying a whole lot of attention. Anyway, I am willing to have a go and learn something new.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Good morning and thank you for the start DeEtta and many thanks again to everyone for your kind comments about Hawaii bit was fun!
> 
> Norma, your shawl is looking very good. Love the soft color.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I am working at it.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, how wonderful that you are taking up sketching. The ones you have shared are well done.
> Your scarf is lovely with that very beautiful yarn.
> 
> Norma, you have made such great progress with your Shetland shawl. It looks fantastic!
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, what a gorgeous sunrise. Hope you enjoy your trip.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I hope to make good progress. We have a long day today to get to Las Vegas. About 11 hours. I hope we get to Flagstaff at a time to eat at my favorite gluten free restaurant. Not that it is all about food ð± But it is rare to find a good GF pizza.
> 
> This was the sunrise as we were leaving this morning.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those gloves are looking good. Do you use the same glove pattern?. It has been a long, long time since I have knit gloves.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> This is the third one, I sit and work on while at the computer- I really don't need much thought with gloves- just to check my length!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--great drawing there. You do have talent. Sometimes we are not ready to embrace things as a child but life's experiences readies us to do so later on. Perhaps this is your time for drawing. A few years ago a friend got me to join her in a sequence of 3 drawing classes. I have always been intimidated to draw so it was a challenge for me. The teacher took us thru some basics and even tho I never got comfortable there was some learning that happened and that was good. 

Chris--if you are moving closer to work does that mean you are selling your house? What a chore. Hope houses are available in your area. My area is very short on housing stock as most of it was sold during the depression we have had these years. That is what enabled me to sell my 2 houses recently altho they still went way below the costs to rebuild them.

Barbara--lots of driving time for WIPs. Hope you get a lot done.

Swedenme--nice to see you pop in. Do so more often and share your work, too.

Norma--your Shetland lace project is stunning. Even in the pic it feels so soft.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.

Anyway, this made my day.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Wow, congratulations. Not surprising, but still wonderful news. Basque in the glow all day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--that type of skyscape is one of my favorites. Love the magnificence of the sky all aflame. We get some sunsets like that that I catch on occasion. It is glorious.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Norma -- it is gorgeous. Love the delicacy of the yarn (Jamieson's 2-ply lace weight, correct?). I'm assuming we are looking at the center panel which really appeals to me. Glad that you are making progress. No doubt it will be wonderful and a once in a lifetime heirloom when you finish.


Yes it is Jamiesons. It is the centre with a little of the border started. I am glad you like it


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Than you, Barbara :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is going to be a real work of art, Norma. I have forgotten who you are knitting it for?


Thank you! This is mine :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great gloves!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue. It is a rather a labour of love.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it is very soft and the yarn is easy to knit with. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Brilliant :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


Your shawl is looking lovey! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I hope to make good progress. We have a long day today to get to Las Vegas. About 11 hours. I hope we get to Flagstaff at a time to eat at my favorite gluten free restaurant. Not that it is all about food ð± But it is rare to find a good GF pizza.
> 
> This was the sunrise as we were leaving this morning.


Beautiful! Takes my breath away!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


What a lovely surprise! Good for you!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sorry to have created grief, but knew you would find a solution to the block positions. Can't wait to see it all put together with the borders. One reason I like crocheting things like this together is the ease of knitting in the ends as I go. But this can be done with knitting. When working miter squares with multiple yarns there is the same pile up of ends which I knit in as many as I could. On the adult sweater I still must have had 40-50 ends to work in at the end. Needed to take a deep breathe and make it a project in itself in order to get thru it all.


Tanya -- no grief caused. I've been amazed at how much more I can "see" looking at a photo than looking at the actual thing. I suspect it is because the blocks of color are easier to spot in a photo. I can just kind of let my eyes glaze over and see the balance more easily.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, here are three of my WIPs. 

The purple "thing" was supposed to be a shawl, but on size 1 (US) that is just not going to happen. If I do the whole pattern it probably won't be bigger than 18 inches after blocking. So, I am thinking of putting this on waste yarn, and then knitting one the same size without the design and calling it a pillow! Yes, I will stuff it, but have to make the pillow form for it. Sure to be a weird size!

The blue is a sort of gansey/vest I am making. The person who asked wanted the different layers of textures, but as a long vest instead of a sweater/pullover. Easy enough to figure out. Think I will do a v-neck front on it.

The scarf is with sock yarn. Size 5 (US), cast on 80 stitches I think, and then knit until I run out of yarn. Just started the second skein. This is my travel/wait project that goes with me in the vehicle. Have made a lot of progress while sitting in traffic because an accident had the traffic at a total stop for over an hour.

JanetLee


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Your shawl is looking lovey! :sm24:


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Congrats, Sue. What a pleasant surprise. Our state fair opened last Friday, but I haven't heard how any of my entries have done. Wonder if the results are posted online? Guess I'll have to check. In any case, it is nice to have your work validated and having seem a fair number of your pieces, I'm not at all surprised because your stuff is really good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here are three of my WIPs.
> 
> The purple "thing" was supposed to be a shawl, but on size 1 (US) that is just not going to happen. If I do the whole pattern it probably won't be bigger than 18 inches after blocking. So, I am thinking of putting this on waste yarn, and then knitting one the same size without the design and calling it a pillow! Yes, I will stuff it, but have to make the pillow form for it. Sure to be a weird size!
> 
> ...


You are busy. Everything is beautiful. Especially your cat and DH.
:sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are busy. Everything is beautiful. Especially your cat and DH.
> :sm24:


Thank you! I will let him know! :sm04:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- no grief caused. I've been amazed at how much more I can "see" looking at a photo than looking at the actual thing. I suspect it is because the blocks of color are easier to spot in a photo. I can just kind of let my eyes glaze over and see the balance more easily.


Always good to get a different perspective and the pics work well for you. I often use pictures, oodles of them, when doing home inspections as my eye doesn't always pick up all the details when trying to take in so many of them in a very short amount of time. They inform me of great details that I need to speak to in a report. I am glad my critical comment was taken in a positive and constructive way--as it was intended.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here are three of my WIPs.
> 
> The purple "thing" was supposed to be a shawl, but on size 1 (US) that is just not going to happen. If I do the whole pattern it probably won't be bigger than 18 inches after blocking. So, I am thinking of putting this on waste yarn, and then knitting one the same size without the design and calling it a pillow! Yes, I will stuff it, but have to make the pillow form for it. Sure to be a weird size!
> 
> ...


Great idea for a pillow!!! As with all lace, one can't really see it until it is blocked -- so will be waiting to see. How large do you think it will block to. If you do a solid back it may not block the same, but more stuffing should take care of that. The gansey/vest is interesting. I like the "variations on a basket weave theme" Lots to see and very textured. Sure to be an interesting garment.

Nice to meet DH and Cece too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those gloves are looking good. Do you use the same glove pattern?. It has been a long, long time since I have knit gloves.
> 
> Sue


I usually figure out how many stitches I need to cast on, and just wing it- the math is all in my head. This one is based on 'Silver conductive gloves' that I found on Ravelry, and knits the baby finger first, slightly lower than the others. I did take a few notes as I knitted the second one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Hearty congratulations!
Would have made my day too!
Only problem we don't seem to have fairs of the sort you have in the US of A.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you! This is mine :sm24:


It will be so welcome I am sure as winter sets in!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great idea for a pillow!!! As with all lace, one can't really see it until it is blocked -- so will be waiting to see. How large do you think it will block to. If you do a solid back it may not block the same, but more stuffing should take care of that. The gansey/vest is interesting. I like the "variations on a basket weave theme" Lots to see and very textured. Sure to be an interesting garment.
> 
> Nice to meet DH and Cece too.


Thank you! Yes, lace is fascinating to me. So many different patterns out there!

Yes, she wanted something with a lot of texture, but not all the same. This is what I have came up with so far. Still need to figure out what to use on the top sections. Not sure if it will just be one patttern or two. Open to suggestions!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great gloves!


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Julie, love your tip-less gloves! They would be great for those folks who text so much on their phones!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here are three of my WIPs.
> 
> The purple "thing" was supposed to be a shawl, but on size 1 (US) that is just not going to happen. If I do the whole pattern it probably won't be bigger than 18 inches after blocking. So, I am thinking of putting this on waste yarn, and then knitting one the same size without the design and calling it a pillow! Yes, I will stuff it, but have to make the pillow form for it. Sure to be a weird size!
> 
> ...


First--CeCe has the most sublime look on her face and it is wonderful. Pulls me right in altho I try not to get attached to animals these years. She looks like a wonderful little being to have around.

Now for your crafts--they are great. The purple, which displays violet on my screen. Looks like it will make a round pillow. That can be a good design for a larger one that is huggable or can be a comfortable head/neck rest. The blue one looks like you are switching the basket weaver every few inches? Like the way it causes the eye to shift. And the sock yarn scarf would certainly be one that many men would like. Would like to see your wall hangings in fuller detail some time. They look very interesting.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Yes, lace is fascinating to me. So many different patterns out there!
> 
> Yes, she wanted something with a lot of texture, but not all the same. This is what I have came up with so far. Still need to figure out what to use on the top sections. Not sure if it will just be one patttern or two. Open to suggestions!


I personally like moss stitch or seed stitch with a pattern like basket weave. They too are highly textured, but a much flatter fabric. It seems that I always combine them in some way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here are three of my WIPs.
> 
> The purple "thing" was supposed to be a shawl, but on size 1 (US) that is just not going to happen. If I do the whole pattern it probably won't be bigger than 18 inches after blocking. So, I am thinking of putting this on waste yarn, and then knitting one the same size without the design and calling it a pillow! Yes, I will stuff it, but have to make the pillow form for it. Sure to be a weird size!
> 
> ...


Great! What a creative lady you are! 
Nice to see your DH and your cat!
I have been having a fit of the weepies missing DH- it is so hard the way his family has cut me out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie, love your tip-less gloves! They would be great for those folks who text so much on their phones!


 :sm24: They are also great for driving. Thank you, JanetLee!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! Yes, lace is fascinating to me. So many different patterns out there!
> 
> Yes, she wanted something with a lot of texture, but not all the same. This is what I have came up with so far. Still need to figure out what to use on the top sections. Not sure if it will just be one patttern or two. Open to suggestions!


If the entire bottom, both front and back are this basket weave, then some cable with nupps or bubbles would be nice. I think you said you would make it a v-neck front? So assume there will be a more solid border like garter stitch around the edges as you have at the bottom? Miter squares would also work nicely as you can add texture to them. Some thoughts to think on.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> DFL, will you host a period to teach us the new Estonian piece? If my memory serves me correctly? Wondering when that is.........I have 4 projects I'd like to start in the next couple months . . . . . .no time for it all.


I am already signed up....at least I think I am...sometime in October, right??????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations! That's great, Sue. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great gloves!


Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are busy. Everything is beautiful. Especially your cat and DH.
> :sm24:


Ditto from me, JanetLee! :sm02:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

FIVE pages already! :sm24:

DeEtta, you are off to a great start on organizing your afghan. Being in overload mode still, I haven't looked very closely and trust you will work it out beautifully. You've got this!!!

Sue, your drawings and scarf are wonderful! I love the delicacy of your scarf!

Norma, your Shetland is AMAZING!!! You go, girl!!! :sm24:

I will keep plugging away on my projects and finish getting ready for the cowl workshop coming up on Sept 6th. It is sneaking up on me REALLY quickly!!! :sm06:

DFL, I hope you show us your blue WM. :sm02: (Once again, I am without one. They make such wonderful gifts. Thank you for this beautiful pattern!!!)

p. 1


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am still making the socks... they are going to be beautiful when done... I am trying to decide if I want to turn the heel now or continue with the ribbing??? I'll have to turn that heel sooner or later.. LOL
I am nearly done with my Shetland Lace Sample and will be blocking it today or tomorrow!!! YAY!!!! it is such a ball of yarn right now because it is so big I can't see what is going on.. but I am excited and happy that the extra ball of yarn I had to order matched up beautifully.. I just hope it looks that good when blocked... but from what I see the colors are a perfect match.. 
I have been procrastinating the BON Scarf so I should get the last 3 months done soon.. or just frog it all.. I'll have to look and see.. 
I am also gathering patterns to go with the yarn I ordered from Craftsy .. it goes from a pale green to a dark green.. called Malachite and is going to make a beautiful shawl!! I just need to decide what pattern to use.. LOL

DeEtta your blanket is perfect!! and when you get the edgings on it will be a very nice size.. I'm glad you didn't do more. it would be too big!! :sm01:

Norma your Shetland shawl is beautiful!!! I look forward to seeing the finished piece!! 

Sue you are never too old to change your hobby's.. my MIL learned to paint in her 80's and we have several of her paintings in our home.. I love your drawings and the start to your scarf is very pretty..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your DH photo again?
> Lovely shot!


It was my shot on the iPhone! Your gloves look really good.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, what a gorgeous sunrise. Hope you enjoy your trip.
> 
> Sue


It was a nice way to start the trip and then there were about 15 hot air balloons up. Magic!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


As it should. Congratulations!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry you have the weepies, Julie. Love and (HUGS) for you????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Woo Hoo Sue!!! maybe next year you can also enter some drawings :sm01: Congratulations and I hope you share pictures of the winners again!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> FIVE pages already! :sm24:
> 
> DeEtta, you are off to a great start on organizing your afghan. Being in overload mode still, I haven't looked very closely and trust you will work it out beautifully. You've got this!!!
> 
> ...


Toni--sorry but cannot find the Estonian lace links and have deleted the Mari-Lis Dutchess Pattern newsletters already. Not finding a link to it or the KAL on Ravelry


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Well, here are three of my WIPs.
> 
> The purple "thing" was supposed to be a shawl, but on size 1 (US) that is just not going to happen. If I do the whole pattern it probably won't be bigger than 18 inches after blocking. So, I am thinking of putting this on waste yarn, and then knitting one the same size without the design and calling it a pillow! Yes, I will stuff it, but have to make the pillow form for it. Sure to be a weird size!
> 
> ...


Great WIP's!!! I love the "Purple Thing" :sm01: it could also become a hat! I did that with a round doily we all made here years ago.. it turned out great... Such a handsome hubby and beautiful kitty too... my Sassy was suppose to be all white but her Momma came through as she grew and she it all Siamese looking now.. I still love her and plan on keeping her...LOL and I will not get another cat as long as we have dogs... keeping the dogs out of the cat food and litter box is a chore I don't want to deal with again.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie I meant to tell you how wonderful your gloves are and what a great idea of making a third! I am sure it will be appreciated! 

Barbara I love the sunrise picture... or was it a sunset? That is a long drive to Flag... I hope you take pictures.. it has been a long time since I have been to Northern Arizona.. my sis lives in Show Low..... Have a safe trip!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni--sorry but cannot find the Estonian lace links and have deleted the Mari-Lis Dutchess Pattern newsletters already. Not finding a link to it or the KAL on Ravelry


I don't know if this will help, but I have an e-mail update from her sitting in my e-mail. The address on it is:

Mari-Liis from Pattern Duchess [email protected] via mail22.us4.mcsv.net


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Last night I fooled around with a method of joining pieces that was new to me. I found a reference to this technique in another KP thread, watched the video and decided to try it. Really interesting.






Basically, the technique involves working off live stitches from two needles (as if you were doing a normal graft) using a crochet hook. It is quick, easy and makes an interesting decorative effect on the face and a really nice effect on the reverse side of the pieces. It is also interesting to note that no working yarn is needed for the technique.

Since I was thinking about how to join the log cabin blocks, I wanted to give this a try. Following the original design, to finish the individual blocks, one is to make a frame around each block with the width of the frame for the inside gutters (my name for the spacing between blocks) being ½ the width of the exterior frame width (diagram #1). Since I'm planning on using the same off-white (that looks like a pale yellow to me) as the border, I decided that I should put a darker outside border on the whole thing as seen in Diagram #2. Then, of course, my mind starting thinking about maybe incorporating the darker color as a joining agent between the individual block frames. Well, one thought led to another and swatch was worked.

It is hard to see in the Graft picture the actual graft because both the dark and light color loose definition. And since the fabric is garter stitch, the raised nature of the graft also doesn't show to advantage.

I'm thinking now that the best approach to make the frames might be to work the single sided horizontal gutters (for example between Block 1-1 and 2-1) by doing 4 ridges of garter on 1-1 and 4 ridges of garter on 2-1 and then joining those to ridges together with the Russian Graft. Then repeating for the join between 2-1 and 3-1 and 3-1 and 4-1. At that point, the first column of blocks would be joined as a strip. Then to repeat the process for the second and third columns. Then to pickup stitches along the interior gutter of the first column, do 4 garter rows the entire length of the column. Then repeat process for what will be the left side of column 2; then graft column 1 to column 2. Then repeat for column 2 and 3.

Now with all the blocks joined and the interior gutters finished, I think the outside garter border should be done continuous which means that when stitches are being picked up, the corners need to be marked. When all stitches are picked up (270 on each long side, and 200 across the top/bottom), then on circs make 5 garter ridges. Then change to dark blue yarn and work 5 garter ridge, and cast off. As you work circular, stitches will have to be added at the corners to keep the fabric flat.

Well, this is my plan at this moment. It may well change again, in the next moments. In the meantime, I've ordered a couple of skeins of a darker blue, but one not so dark as what I used in the swatches. Now I need to wait for its arrival.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It was my shot on the iPhone! Your gloves look really good.


So it's not just DH!!!!!!!!! Excellent shot! And thank you- could do with a pair right now, but need a soft leather pair, so I can still knit!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I could not believe how many pages there were to-day .
Great cover DeEtta .
Sue,those are super pictures .Art and me are alien to each other .I had a good comment from my art teacher ,laughed my head off and incited those around me to do the same so spent the rest of the lesson standing on a chair with my hands on my head .That was Amen to any attempt to do well.
Norma ,think your Shetland is absolutely fantastic .It is a pretty shade too.I bet you are super pleasedmwith your accomplishment.
Tanya ,hope you soon have a decision over the use of your yarn .Istarted another shawl while waiting for beads to arrive .You may like the idea as it is similar to the other I made .It is Dragonfly Wings a free pattern by Booknits .
Janet Lee and Ronie ,I don't envy you being near to bears and the thought of getting shot is nasty .Lovely pic of thekitty and DH


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry you have the weepies, Julie. Love and (HUGS) for you????


I had a good phone call with Cousin Karen in Glasgow who is 4 years older than me- and really _in loco_ 'older sister' along with cousin Anna (also in Glasgow) got a few things off my chest about the ex and what he put me through all those years with him, and the ten years afterwards of being dragged through the court system- still a bit weepy- but not as overwhelming as it had been- my goodness I do miss Fale- he knew just how to make me laugh.
Thank you so much for the love and hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie I meant to tell you how wonderful your gloves are and what a great idea of making a third! I am sure it will be appreciated!
> 
> Barbara I love the sunrise picture... or was it a sunset? That is a long drive to Flag... I hope you take pictures.. it has been a long time since I have been to Northern Arizona.. my sis lives in Show Low..... Have a safe trip!!


Thank you so much, Ronie! I have just the right amount of yarn!
11 hours driving would take me to the very bottom of the South Island.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have been procrastinating the BON Scarf so I should get the last 3 months done soon.. or just frog it all.. I'll have to look and see..


Turn it into a cowl. :sm01: If I run out of yarn that is what I'm going to do.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Sue, on Best of Show! Nope, I'm not surprised either. :sm24:

Gorgeous sunrise, Barbara! Have a wonderful trip. :sm01:

p3


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fitness said:


> Thank you! Yes, lace is fascinating to me. So many different patterns out there!
> 
> Yes, she wanted something with a lot of texture, but not all the same. This is what I have came up with so far. Still need to figure out what to use on the top sections. Not sure if it will just be one patttern or two. Open to suggestions!


Lace is so fun! I totally agree with you. :sm02:

Do you ever go on Pinterest? There is a whole wide world of knitting stitch patterns out there to chose from.



dragonflylace said:


> I am already signed up....at least I think I am...sometime in October, right??????


Your LP starts October 23rd. :sm02:

p5


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am sorry you have the weepies, Julie. Love and (HUGS) for you????


Me, too, Julie. Sending love and hugs and prayers for peace your way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Anne. I will let you know how pleased I am when I have finished!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 - This may not help right now...but what your in-laws are doing right now cannot hold up afterwards. All they're doing is hurting themselves really. Your companion will be able recognize you and things will be straightened out.

I'll be working the other 3 variants for the Eloomanator 2-at-a-time. Goes faster and I do clear those cardboard "spindles" sooner. I'll probably have a photo of all 4 after working on the other 3 (x2).

Quite a few skeins...but I am confident that the variants will make the blanket interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Me, too, Julie. Sending love and hugs and prayers for peace your way.


Thank you so much, Toni- every little gesture, big and small for that matter does help.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Lurker 2 - This may not help right now...but what your in-laws are doing right now cannot hold up afterwards. All they're doing is hurting themselves really. Your companion will be able recognize you and things will be straightened out.
> 
> I'll be working the other 3 variants for the Eloomanator 2-at-a-time. Goes faster and I do clear those cardboard "spindles" sooner. I'll probably have a photo of all 4 after working on the other 3 (x2).
> 
> Quite a few skeins...but I am confident that the variants will make the blanket interesting.


It is just the 'getting there', Karen- it is a much lonelier, emptier life than I had ever anticipated for myself. Literally an 'endurance to the end'.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Toni- every little gesture, big and small for that matter does help.


You are welcome, Julie. Bless you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Lurker 2 - This may not help right now...but what your in-laws are doing right now cannot hold up afterwards. All they're doing is hurting themselves really. Your companion will be able recognize you and things will be straightened out.


This is so true, Karen, and very wise.



> I'll be working the other 3 variants for the Eloomanator 2-at-a-time. Goes faster and I do clear those cardboard "spindles" sooner. I'll probably have a photo of all 4 after working on the other 3 (x2).
> 
> Quite a few skeins...but I am confident that the variants will make the blanket interesting.


What is this "Eloomanator" that you are working on? I have to admit that I super-zoomed through the last LP, catching amazing travel photos only. Sorry!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, if, just incase, DeEtta's info doesn't work you could try this:

[email protected] It is her email address.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL said:


> What is this "Eloomanator" that you are working on? I have to admit that I super-zoomed through the last LP, catching amazing travel photos only. Sorry!


This is the original pattern...Worked in Red Heart Super Saver "Zebra".


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This is the original pattern...Worked in Red Heart Super Saver "Zebra".


Thank you, Karen! I like how the texture changes the color patterning. What will you be doing with this? :sm01:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> First--CeCe has the most sublime look on her face and it is wonderful. Pulls me right in altho I try not to get attached to animals these years. She looks like a wonderful little being to have around.
> 
> Now for your crafts--they are great. The purple, which displays violet on my screen. Looks like it will make a round pillow. That can be a good design for a larger one that is huggable or can be a comfortable head/neck rest. The blue one looks like you are switching the basket weaver every few inches? Like the way it causes the eye to shift. And the sock yarn scarf would certainly be one that many men would like. Would like to see your wall hangings in fuller detail some time. They look very interesting.


You are so right about CeCe. She loves to get Joe all to herself and then gives me that look! It is her he is all mine! And you don't get any! We both laugh about it! And she is rather wonderful to have around, but she weights over 20 pounds and it is not fat! She is about twice the size of a "normal" cat. She can have her back feet on the floor and be able to touch my waist with her front feet without really needing to stretch, just reach up!

Purple, violet, I like them both! I think it will be a good pillow also, but will need to decide what color to make the pillow form to best display the design. I am thinking it might be around 12 to 15 inches across, not sure.

Oh yes, the basket weave! I think there are 5 "repeats" of each design. That is what I am trying for anyway. Trying to keep it balanced. I have the garter stitch band going up the front with buttonholes. I was thinking moss stitch or double moss, or something similar. I was trying to get a less strong look of horizontal lines but still keeping all the designs somehow connected.

My CCS pictures are numerous! I would prefer to post them on another thread. Would not be right to do it on this one to my way of thinking. I probably have about 20 of them around the house that I have not given away. Hubby has claimed several of them which makes me happy!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great! What a creative lady you are!
> Nice to see your DH and your cat!
> I have been having a fit of the weepies missing DH- it is so hard the way his family has cut me out.


Thank you!

Joe and CeCe do make for good companions.

I am so sorry you are not able to be around your DH. His family is definitely out of line. {{hugs}}


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If the entire bottom, both front and back are this basket weave, then some cable with nupps or bubbles would be nice. I think you said you would make it a v-neck front? So assume there will be a more solid border like garter stitch around the edges as you have at the bottom? Miter squares would also work nicely as you can add texture to them. Some thoughts to think on.


I have not done miter squares yet. I would definitely need to practice that one first! Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, JanetLee! :sm02:


Thank you Miss Pam!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Great WIP's!!! I love the "Purple Thing" :sm01: it could also become a hat! I did that with a round doily we all made here years ago.. it turned out great... Such a handsome hubby and beautiful kitty too... my Sassy was suppose to be all white but her Momma came through as she grew and she it all Siamese looking now.. I still love her and plan on keeping her...LOL and I will not get another cat as long as we have dogs... keeping the dogs out of the cat food and litter box is a chore I don't want to deal with again.. LOL


Thank you. Yes, keeping dogs out of the cat's things can be a problem. Glad we don't have it at this time, but have in the past. CeCe's mom was a Siamese actually. And here she is a calico want-to-be. The colors on her head are also repeated on her tail. Looks funny!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Last night I fooled around with a method of joining pieces that was new to me. I found a reference to this technique in another KP thread, watched the video and decided to try it. Really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link! I have been reluctant to do any more granny squares because I really procrastinate when putting them together. And I do have some started.

Like your thoughts. Looking forward with what you end up with.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So sorry Sue that I failed to mention your win .I am yet another who is not surprised as you do some superb knitting .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I just went and looked again and agree; so I promptly shifted it and then another block and then another block. I think the reason balancing is so difficult is that I've used 8 colors swirling around the middle block in the same color progression to make 12 blocks. So after finishing 8 blocks I started the cycle again. Which means that I there are an uneven number of blocks with long runs of color. I think the lesson learned here for me is that I should have limited myself to 6 colors which would have meant I had 2 of each block and could have more easily found a natural balance. Well, lesson learned.


DeEtta, the yellow border will make things less noticeable and help with balance. Maybe a crochet join. I thought of 3 needle bind but that sounds like a problem as I think on it.

I am working on hats, cowls, ear warmers, etc. for the children's home and to finish the black and pink project someone started and only black yarn remains. The blocks alternate black with pink border and pint with black trim. There are 6 sewn together. I am adding rows around the outside in black and adding some rows of variegated yarn. It does not matter if the pinks match this way. :sm09:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Tanya, if, just incase, DeEtta's info doesn't work you could try this:
> 
> [email protected] It is her email address.


thanx Toni--may just have to post her as nothing else I try has worked.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--thanx for the Dutchess Pattern URL--unfortunately it did not work. May try the email Toni sent, but thanx for trying.

I like this Russian grafting. Will have to wait to see what you actually do with it. I like its low profile and the braided look it has and it definitely does not add any more ends to weave in.

Bonnie--Miter squares are really fun and can become addictive. I am scheduled to do a workshop on them in September i think but am not sure I can pull it off given this job that I have started. We haven't even begun site work and i am on overload with the prep work of contracts and permits and finalizing plans with the owner, etc. But I did do a miter square baby sweater on KP awhile back and there are instructions at the beginning for doing them. It was a Baby Miter Square sweater and includes my pattern so you can see what they can look like.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great! What a creative lady you are!
> Nice to see your DH and your cat!
> I have been having a fit of the weepies missing DH- it is so hard the way his family has cut me out.


Sending lots of hugs your way, Julie.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie I meant to tell you how wonderful your gloves are and what a great idea of making a third! I am sure it will be appreciated!
> 
> Barbara I love the sunrise picture... or was it a sunset? That is a long drive to Flag... I hope you take pictures.. it has been a long time since I have been to Northern Arizona.. my sis lives in Show Low..... Have a safe trip!!


Thanks, Ronie. It,was a sunrise. We made it to Flagstaff around noon and Las Vegas around 4; decided it was too early to stop overnight there and changed our reservation from LV to closer to Yosemite and arrived in Bishop just a bit ago. The route we took from LV was fairly treacherous through the back country. At one point we had to stop because cows were crossing the road! Thought it would give us more time in Yosemite tomorrow. Time to rest up. We drove about 875 miles today.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Ronie. It,was a sunrise. We made it to Flagstaff around noon and Las Vegas around 4; decided it was too early to stop overnight there and changed our reservation from LV to closer to Yosemite and arrived in Bishop just a bit ago. The route we took from LV was fairly treacherous through the back country. At one point we had to stop because cows were crossing the road! Thought it would give us more time in Yosemite tomorrow. Time to rest up. We drove about 875 miles today.


875 miles is a lot of miles in one day!!!! Hope the pace can slow down and you can enjoy the park.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Julie. Bless you.


Thank you so much, Toni.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Joe and CeCe do make for good companions.
> 
> I am so sorry you are not able to be around your DH. His family is definitely out of line. {{hugs}}


Thank you. If they were his children I could comprehend it better- but it is his sister's children.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sending lots of hugs your way, Julie.


Thank you so much, that is so kind of you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, what a nice sunrise start to your trip. Hope you had a good travel day and arrive safely at your first destination to enjoy your gf pizza.

Those gloves with open fingers are such a good idea Julie. You made good progress on the 3rd one already.

Sue, Congratulations on your winning Best of Show for one of your projects. A well deserved honor and such a nice surprise for you to read in the paper!

JanetLee, great going on all three of your projects. I love the colors of your scarf and it looks like you are doing it like a tube? Good you had it to do in the car while backed up in traffic. Wonderful picture of your dh with the kitty! 

Ronie, it won't take you long to do the 3 months to catch up. Esoecially since you already did 4, it would be a shame to frog. Each pattern is really just a couple of sessions of knitting.

Julie, so sorry you are feeling sad. Hugs and love from me too. Glad you got to talk with your cousins.

Barbara, glad you did make it to your first destination safely. That was a lot of driving. Do you and your husband take turns driving?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

last week I suggested doing a group project using some of the skills we worked on here. 
This is on today's KP and looked like an interesting project:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420741-1.html

There was another 1898 hat done in multicolor yarn which was very interesting and thought this could be a quick project for gifting this winter


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Maybe someone with a clearer mind can help me here. I am trying to do a tank top design with a low point in the front. I would like the knit columns to radiate from the center up and out to the sides. However, increases in the center will give me a high point in the fabric and increasing on the sides gives me a straight across line at the bottom instead of the point. Am I trying to do the impossible or is there something i am not seeing. Attached is a sketch of what i am trying to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> 875 miles is a lot of miles in one day!!!! Hope the pace can slow down and you can enjoy the park.


That sounds like my DH when we hit the road. It seems like he can drive forever.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Julie, so sorry you are feeling sad. Hugs and love from me too. Glad you got to talk with your cousins.


Hugs and love from me, too, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> 
> Those gloves with open fingers are such a good idea Julie. You made good progress on the 3rd one already.
> 
> ...


Thank you Caryn- yesterday was just one of those hard days- I am calmer now- spoke with quite a few people, which does help- Some weeks the only day I get to go out of the house, is when I go to church, don't know how I would cope without KP, and my knitting, and little Ringo(well shortlegged Ringo! - he is a well built fellow who loves his food!). BTW I have about one more round, and the cuff of #3 glove will be done. Then I must double check my notes and Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hugs and love from me, too, Julie.


Thank you so much Pam. Right back atcha!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> 875 miles is a lot of miles in one day!!!! Hope the pace can slow down and you can enjoy the park.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> 875 miles is a lot of miles in one day!!!! Hope the pace can slow down and you can enjoy the park.


I know, we are crazy but this morning happy we are here to have two full days in the park.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe someone with a clearer mind can help me here. I am trying to do a tank top design with a low point in the front. I would like the knit columns to radiate from the center up and out to the sides. However, increases in the center will give me a high point in the fabric and increasing on the sides gives me a straight across line at the bottom instead of the point. Am I trying to do the impossible or is there something i am not seeing. Attached is a sketch of what i am trying to do.


Would this help? It is a pin from my Knitting Stitches file on Pinterest.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds like my DH when we hit the road. It seems like he can drive forever.


Lots of knitting time! :sm17:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe someone with a clearer mind can help me here. I am trying to do a tank top design with a low point in the front. I would like the knit columns to radiate from the center up and out to the sides. However, increases in the center will give me a high point in the fabric and increasing on the sides gives me a straight across line at the bottom instead of the point. Am I trying to do the impossible or is there something i am not seeing. Attached is a sketch of what i am trying to do.


Tanya -- when I looked at your sketch, what immediately popped into mind is one of my "go-to" patterns that creates a very similar effect as you've drawn. I looked on Ravelry and couldn't find the pattern, so I've taken a couple of pictures from my copy of "Hand-Knitting Techniques from Threads" that was a compilation of reprinted articles from the Threads magazine, published in 1991 by Taunton Press. Basically, this sweater is worked in the round from the top down (see diagram) and creates the Chevroning which I think is what you are wanting. Although this is definitely not a vest, I've used the concept as a take off for many different constructions and thought perhaps the concept might be useful for you too.

For everyone else, I would recommend trying to lay your hands on this pattern. I've done it in a variety of fibers - everything from cotton to wool -- and have changed the collar, sleeves, length and stitch patterns. The original designer, Ann Taylor, offered it as a good way to get rid of odds and ends of yarn. What I think is great is the construction: simple but very effective.

Tanya, maybe this will spark an idea for you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Barbara, what a nice sunrise start to your trip. Hope you had a good travel day and arrive safely at your first destination to enjoy your gf pizza.
> 
> Those gloves with open fingers are such a good idea Julie. You made good progress on the 3rd one already.
> 
> ...


He likes to do all the driving. I'm sure he wouldn't knit for me ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Maybe someone with a clearer mind can help me here. I am trying to do a tank top design with a low point in the front. I would like the knit columns to radiate from the center up and out to the sides. However, increases in the center will give me a high point in the fabric and increasing on the sides gives me a straight across line at the bottom instead of the point. Am I trying to do the impossible or is there something i am not seeing. Attached is a sketch of what i am trying to do.


I'm not going to be much help but I do like that design. I have seen similar angled designs on Ravelry if you have not already looked.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Turn it into a cowl. :sm01: If I run out of yarn that is what I'm going to do.


That is a thought... I may just do that. If I loved the yarn I chose I would go forward but it combined to lace weights in contrasting colors and am just not that happy with it... the problem is that I have reworked this yarn so many times I would have to just cut it and toss it.. at least that would be the best idea.. although you know us knitters.. tossing yarn in the trash is like cooking a full course meal then tossing it.. LOL I would have to toss a great deal of the lighter color though... it has been used about 5+ times and wouldn't hold up... I saw you mentioned Pinterests knitting patterns.. I have so many I really need to check out my Knitting board.. I saw some today that I am going to pin also.. LOL

Julie I cannot imagine what you are going through I am sending you (((((hugs)))))) and prayers that your nice long talk yesterday was helpful at least for your piece of mind..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As I was contemplating what I have to offer up today as a means of trying to stimulate conversation (as if that needs to happen here....), my thoughts returned to Bonnie's adventure in pie baking and the group groan related to oven cleaning. When I opened my home baking business, now some 13 years ago, I too had the challenge of cleaning up after oven spills and then MIRACLE OF MIRACLE, I stumbled across Teflon Oven Liners and my life has been much easier since then. 

If you were to go to e-bay and search for teflon oven liners you would see a variety of sellers offering such liners. Basically, what they are talking about is a thin sheet of teflon not much thicker than a standard piece of paper which you insert into your oven. In my case I have an electric oven, so the liner gets inserted on the bottom of the oven under the electric element. If you need to reduce the size of the liner to make it fit a pair or shears will do the trick. Then when the day comes and there is a boil over from a pie or something else, the spill falls onto the liner. You just leave it there (it might smell a bit as it cooks onto the liner) until you are done with the oven and it has cooled. Then (and here comes the MIRACLE), you take the liner out, and brush (yes brush) it off. The spill will have solidified on the liner and just flicks off. I then wipe down the liner with a dishrag and put it back into the oven for the next time. I find that one liner will last for a long time -- maybe years. I typically buy them in larger quantities and provide my friends with liners for their ovens too. 

Unfortunately, I'm not aware of the structure of a gas oven, but assume that the liners can be used in much the same way. With electric, it doesn't matter if the spill gets onto the element, because it carbonizes and brushes off the element too.

In any case, for easy oven cleaning and maintenance, I can attest that this works. Of course, we are only talking about the floor of the oven -- so you still have to deal with the door window and splattering on walls and the door. Since I don't broil in my oven, I really don't have wall cleaning to do. And I just use simple cleaning materials to clean the oven window and door. 

No hour-long oven cleaning tasks, no noxious fumes and more time for knitting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta I like the idea of how you are going to construct this... your main problem will be making sure you blocks are lined up just right.. they can get off when you do a strip the full length of the row.. You are so good at the details I bet you will do just fine.. I also like the dark outline around the outside edge.. it will finish it off beautifully...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, Ronie. It,was a sunrise. We made it to Flagstaff around noon and Las Vegas around 4; decided it was too early to stop overnight there and changed our reservation from LV to closer to Yosemite and arrived in Bishop just a bit ago. The route we took from LV was fairly treacherous through the back country. At one point we had to stop because cows were crossing the road! Thought it would give us more time in Yosemite tomorrow. Time to rest up. We drove about 875 miles today.


Oh man that was a long trip!! But I do understand the want to be at your destination as soon as possible.. how long are you staying in Yosemite?

I hope the trip home is a bit more relaxed.. :sm02:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh man that was a long trip!! But I do understand the want to be at your destination as soon as possible.. how long are you staying in Yosemite?
> 
> I hope the trip home is a bit more relaxed.. :sm02:


The trip slows down now. We will have two full days in Yosemite and leave for my sister's in San Francisco on the 31st and that is an easy drive from here.

DeEtta, I have those liners in my 2 ovens and love them. You are right about the cleanup. Thanks for the reminder of your baking business. It had slipped my mind.

We got some awesome news this morning. In the new bed saga we decided to have a new king sized frame made to match our furniture. The builder took our queen sized one back to his store and it sold this weekend! We never expected it to sell so fast.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta I like the idea of how you are going to construct this... your main problem will be making sure you blocks are lined up just right.. they can get off when you do a strip the full length of the row.. You are so good at the details I bet you will do just fine.. I also like the dark outline around the outside edge.. it will finish it off beautifully...


Ronie -- I think the trick will be to make sure as I pick up stitches that the stitch counts are exact. I did the same thing making the blocks so I'm pretty sure everything is "plumb" now, but we'll have to see how it goes. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I know it would be a K3tog to get the point you are looking for... but I don't know if it will give you a peak or a point.. you will need to play with it... then you can either knit your top 'top down' or 'bottom up' :sm01: I tried looking on Ravelry for one that is like that but gave up after 5 or so pages.. LOL


I have my Shetland Shawl soaking... I was going to block it last night but Joe comes up with the idea of just tearing through the house and getting it all cleaned up!! so he vacuumed and I did the rest.. LOL but my back doesn't like vacuums so I was not complaining.. and I am sure he thought he got the raw end of the deal.. Now I have to clean up my craft table because I piled a lot of my junk on there... in nice neat piles.. but piles all the same.. LOL I am looking forward to getting it blocked.. I hope it comes out to the 36" I had planned for.. 

I have a cone of yarn coming and my 'Malechite' skeins from Craftsy coming so I am in the happy place of finding perfect patterns..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> The trip slows down now. We will have two full days in Yosemite and leave for my sister's in San Francisco on the 31st and that is an easy drive from here.
> 
> DeEtta, I have those liners in my 2 ovens and love them. You are right about the cleanup. Thanks for the reminder of your baking business. It had slipped my mind.
> 
> We got some awesome news this morning. In the new bed saga we decided to have a new king sized frame made to match our furniture. The builder took our queen sized one back to his store and it sold this weekend! We never expected it to sell so fast.


Barbara -- so as not to confuse anyone. I had to close the business in 2011 when my Mom's dementia intruded on our lives to the point where I couldn't devote the time and make deadlines with the business. Since then, I occasionally bake for events etc but largely I'm done. However, still trying to get rid of the specialty packaging and supplies. I'm seriously considering not doing the holiday fair this year -- I've done it every year for the last 12; so if I decide to not do it this year, it will be the final cut with my customer base and I'll lose my prime location at the fair. Have a couple more weeks before I notify the event people that I either will or will not be there. Decisions, Decisions, Decisions......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much Pam. Right back atcha!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Lots of knitting time! :sm17:


Exactly!!! :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- I think the trick will be to make sure as I pick up stitches that the stitch counts are exact. I did the same thing making the blocks so I'm pretty sure everything is "plumb" now, but we'll have to see how it goes. Thanks for your comments.


I was pretty sure you had a handle on it.. I just remember the hours it took when quilting to get them all lined up.. my last quilt I did frames around each square because I had such a time of it on the one before it.. LOL it turned out fine.. and they all lined up!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- so as not to confuse anyone. I had to close the business in 2011 when my Mom's dementia intruded on our lives to the point where I couldn't devote the time and make deadlines with the business. Since then, I occasionally bake for events etc but largely I'm done. However, still trying to get rid of the specialty packaging and supplies. I'm seriously considering not doing the holiday fair this year -- I've done it every year for the last 12; so if I decide to not do it this year, it will be the final cut with my customer base and I'll lose my prime location at the fair. Have a couple more weeks before I notify the event people that I either will or will not be there. Decisions, Decisions, Decisions......


That would be sad if you lost your spot and if people came just for your goodies... but I understand moving on.. maybe this will open a new door for your baked goods... one that would be more enjoyable and profitable! Have you thought of cooking for the Nursing Home? I bet they would want goodies every day or week.. the would be at least a half dozen pies a day... Maybe just have goodies for Sunday Dinners...  I wish you luck with your decision.. I hate making decisions like this.. have a hard time quitting something .. seems the only way I got out of something I didn't want to do anymore is by moving.. LOL Like I said... I hate these kinds of decisions.. LOL


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That would be sad if you lost your spot and if people came just for your goodies... but I understand moving on.. maybe this will open a new door for your baked goods... one that would be more enjoyable and profitable! Have you thought of cooking for the Nursing Home? I bet they would want goodies every day or week.. the would be at least a half dozen pies a day... Maybe just have goodies for Sunday Dinners...  I wish you luck with your decision.. I hate making decisions like this.. have a hard time quitting something .. seems the only way I got out of something I didn't want to do anymore is by moving.. LOL Like I said... I hate these kinds of decisions.. LOL


Ronie -- the facility is associated with our local hospital and the hospital provides the food for the residents. Good idea but not an option and in any case, time is still an issue. Although my Mom is now in a facility, I still use 4 days a week to travel to see her and since those days are spread out as opposed to blocked together, that leaves me a day now and then to do all the other things in life including dealing with the burden of caring for her house and yard. And frankly, I'm tired of always being at someone elses beck and call. I've just about reached the end of my tolerance for "got-to-dos." Even the thought of trying to get ready for the Holiday Fair which in prior years has taken every moment of my time makes me shudder. I'm thinking it is time to break the chains and free up my obligations for the few remaining years that I have. I love baking and I love serving my customers, but I don't love the personal cost. I'm not sure why I should forgo a nights sleep to get bread made, or not be able to pick up my knitting needles because I need to be tending an oven. The bottom line is, that only I can decide to continue spending my time for others benefit. And I have just about reached the end -- my Mom will always have first call on all my resources, but no one else should. And you know, some money is just too hard to earn -- think I'd rather be knitting or listening to a lecture or reading or maybe even taking a trip. As I reread this, it seems pretty clear that the decision has already been made, I just haven't crossed the finish line and announced it.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, sending hugs. :hugging: :hugging: :hugging:

That emotion didn'the work. ((((((Hugs))))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is a thought... I may just do that. If I loved the yarn I chose I would go forward but it combined to lace weights in contrasting colors and am just not that happy with it... the problem is that I have reworked this yarn so many times I would have to just cut it and toss it.. at least that would be the best idea.. although you know us knitters.. tossing yarn in the trash is like cooking a full course meal then tossing it.. LOL I would have to toss a great deal of the lighter color though... it has been used about 5+ times and wouldn't hold up... I saw you mentioned Pinterests knitting patterns.. I have so many I really need to check out my Knitting board.. I saw some today that I am going to pin also.. LOL
> 
> Julie I cannot imagine what you are going through I am sending you (((((hugs)))))) and prayers that your nice long talk yesterday was helpful at least for your piece of mind..


That is very kind of you, Ronie. Thanks. I did feel better for having spoken with friends- a lot calmer today, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The trip slows down now. We will have two full days in Yosemite and leave for my sister's in San Francisco on the 31st and that is an easy drive from here.
> 
> DeEtta, I have those liners in my 2 ovens and love them. You are right about the cleanup. Thanks for the reminder of your baking business. It had slipped my mind.
> 
> We got some awesome news this morning. In the new bed saga we decided to have a new king sized frame made to match our furniture. The builder took our queen sized one back to his store and it sold this weekend! We never expected it to sell so fast.


Great new your bed has sold.
Enjoy your time in San Francisco. My daughter has spent some time (weeks not months) there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- so as not to confuse anyone. I had to close the business in 2011 when my Mom's dementia intruded on our lives to the point where I couldn't devote the time and make deadlines with the business. Since then, I occasionally bake for events etc but largely I'm done. However, still trying to get rid of the specialty packaging and supplies. I'm seriously considering not doing the holiday fair this year -- I've done it every year for the last 12; so if I decide to not do it this year, it will be the final cut with my customer base and I'll lose my prime location at the fair. Have a couple more weeks before I notify the event people that I either will or will not be there. Decisions, Decisions, Decisions......


Hoping the decision comes easily, sometimes it is hard to actually make the break, sometimes it just is the right path.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- the facility is associated with our local hospital and the hospital provides the food for the residents. Good idea but not an option and in any case, time is still an issue. Although my Mom is now in a facility, I still use 4 days a week to travel to see her and since those days are spread out as opposed to blocked together, that leaves me a day now and then to do all the other things in life including dealing with the burden of caring for her house and yard. And frankly, I'm tired of always being at someone elses beck and call. I've just about reached the end of my tolerance for "got-to-dos." Even the thought of trying to get ready for the Holiday Fair which in prior years has taken every moment of my time makes me shudder. I'm thinking it is time to break the chains and free up my obligations for the few remaining years that I have. I love baking and I love serving my customers, but I don't love the personal cost. I'm not sure why I should forgo a nights sleep to get bread made, or not be able to pick up my knitting needles because I need to be tending an oven. The bottom line is, that only I can decide to continue spending my time for others benefit. And I have just about reached the end -- my Mom will always have first call on all my resources, but no one else should. And you know, some money is just too hard to earn -- think I'd rather be knitting or listening to a lecture or reading or maybe even taking a trip. As I reread this, it seems pretty clear that the decision has already been made, I just haven't crossed the finish line and announced it.


 :sm24: Good on you, DeEtta. Especially for being such a caring daughter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, sending hugs. :hugging: :hugging: :hugging:
> 
> That emotion didn'the work. ((((((Hugs))))


Maybe not- but the thought is there!
Thanks Tricia- today is dawning much brighter.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

From what you say, DeEtta, it does sound like you gave come up with your decision, even if you haven't acted on it yet. You have enough on your plate with visiting your mother, and taking card of her house and yard. Your time with her, as is time for yourself. I think it is time to step back from some of the other demands on your time, and just relax and enjoy doing the things you do, rather than fulfilling obligations.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- the facility is associated with our local hospital and the hospital provides the food for the residents. Good idea but not an option and in any case, time is still an issue. Although my Mom is now in a facility, I still use 4 days a week to travel to see her and since those days are spread out as opposed to blocked together, that leaves me a day now and then to do all the other things in life including dealing with the burden of caring for her house and yard. And frankly, I'm tired of always being at someone elses beck and call. I've just about reached the end of my tolerance for "got-to-dos." Even the thought of trying to get ready for the Holiday Fair which in prior years has taken every moment of my time makes me shudder. I'm thinking it is time to break the chains and free up my obligations for the few remaining years that I have. I love baking and I love serving my customers, but I don't love the personal cost. I'm not sure why I should forgo a nights sleep to get bread made, or not be able to pick up my knitting needles because I need to be tending an oven. The bottom line is, that only I can decide to continue spending my time for others benefit. And I have just about reached the end -- my Mom will always have first call on all my resources, but no one else should. And you know, some money is just too hard to earn -- think I'd rather be knitting or listening to a lecture or reading or maybe even taking a trip. As I reread this, it seems pretty clear that the decision has already been made, I just haven't crossed the finish line and announced it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I use the Teflon oven liners in my gas oven. They are great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, great trip and great news about the bed :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Good on you, DeEtta. Especially for being such a caring daughter.


I quite agree :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Great new your bed has sold.
> Enjoy your time in San Francisco. My daughter has spent some time (weeks not months) there.


Ditto from me, Barbara. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> From what you say, DeEtta, it does sound like you gave come up with your decision, even if you haven't acted on it yet. You have enough on your plate with visiting your mother, and taking card of her house and yard. Your time with her, as is time for yourself. I think it is time to step back from some of the other demands on your time, and just relax and enjoy doing the things you do, rather than fulfilling obligations.
> 
> Sue


I completely agree, DeEtta. :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your drawings. And your scarf. it does look like light reflecting off water. Check out a book at your local library-Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. It is wonderful. I did a small exploring of drawing in my earlier years and really enjoyed the results from this book.

DeEtta, thanks for starting us off. Love your log cabin afghan. 

Norma, love your Shetland shawl and how it is progressing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations Sue on your Best of Show. 

Julie, you are getting good at those gloves.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JanetLee, love your vest, scarf and pillow. DH and kitty are not bad either. 

Hugs, Julie!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have one of the other KP members who mentioned a Navajo and Support spindle...interesting items to look into. Just because I may not warm to one type doesn't mean another won't work. Thus will increase my enjoyment of the spinning. I have the small amount of cotton (found some) and the 2 kinds of wool. Is it possible to use the long end of the drop spindle for a "support spindle"?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, thanks for the tip about the teflon oven liners. It makes so much sense, but I never knew they were out there. 

Great start to your trip-sunrise photo. Safe travels.

I have a couple of things I am working on, right now is a summer top with a cowl color. The item in the pics of the yarn purchased on vacation, is my WIP right now. I have tons in bags tucked all over the livingroom. We won't get into those at this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congratulations Sue on your Best of Show.
> 
> Julie, you are getting good at those gloves.


Thanks Bev- it's nice to have something just to knit and not really worry about the pattern, I just need to check what size needles I used for the stocking stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, love your vest, scarf and pillow. DH and kitty are not bad either.
> 
> Hugs, Julie!!


Thanks Bev!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This is the original pattern...Worked in Red Heart Super Saver "Zebra".





TLL said:


> Thank you, Karen! I like how the texture changes the color patterning. What will you be doing with this?


With the 18 * 4 = 72 (squares) I hope to have an interesting blanket. At $4 USD a skein I may be doing the one blanket in the Zebra color...but have interesting patterns for each square. I knit up the squares...leaving the joining to my Mom.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta ,I Have used the liners for some time and the oven is self cleaning except for the racks which I just pop in the dish washer occasionally .Hate the oven to be anything but sparkling yet am happy to look at dust !
Barbara ,Your DH sounds like Jim was .He could sit and drive for hours and would almost reluctantly allow me to take a turn .A few hours at a time is my limit .Am I greedy ?Have a king size bed to myself and good yours sold quickly .
Good to know the day dawned brighter Julie .
Looking forward to seeing your shawl Ronie .Lucky having Joe vac for you .
Forgot to say my second GGd was born on Friday .She is being known as Millie Mae .Not sure if I like the name or not .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Congratulations, Ann, on your new Great Granddaughter!! Do I have that right? They are going back to the older names now. My GS is Oliver.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> last week I suggested doing a group project using some of the skills we worked on here.
> This is on today's KP and looked like an interesting project:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420741-1.html
> ...


Oh I would love to try a hat in worsted yarn. Quick and I might even be able to finish in the 2 weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> De Etta ,I Have used the liners for some time and the oven is self cleaning except for the racks which I just pop in the dish washer occasionally .Hate the oven to be anything but sparkling yet am happy to look at dust !
> Barbara ,Your DH sounds like Jim was .He could sit and drive for hours and would almost reluctantly allow me to take a turn .A few hours at a time is my limit .Am I greedy ?Have a king size bed to myself and good yours sold quickly .
> Good to know the day dawned brighter Julie .
> Looking forward to seeing your shawl Ronie .Lucky having Joe vac for you .
> Forgot to say my second GGd was born on Friday .She is being known as Millie Mae .Not sure if I like the name or not .


Congratulations Ann, Better than Taylor perhaps, at one point I knew several little girls lumbered with 
that one.
Afraid cleaning my oven is something I would put off for ever.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta sometimes it just takes talking about it for us to make these hard decisions.. but you will feel so much weight off your shoulders when you do let it go... you might just find time to relax!!! :sm01:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Caryn- yesterday was just one of those hard days- I am calmer now- spoke with quite a few people, which does help- Some weeks the only day I get to go out of the house, is when I go to church, don't know how I would cope without KP, and my knitting, and little Ringo(well shortlegged Ringo! - he is a well built fellow who loves his food!). BTW I have about one more round, and the cuff of #3 glove will be done. Then I must double check my notes and Ravelry.


So glad to hear you're doing better today. I fully understand how some days can be a bit overwhelming for whatever reason. Hugs from me too. I love having the virtual relationships here on KP and Ravelry because other than work I have pretty much become a homebody.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> I know, we are crazy but this morning happy we are here to have two full days in the park.


Oh Barbara, I meant to say what a gorgeous sunrise that was. You know the reason I bought my iPhone was because the girl told me that they have a Zeiss lens and Zeiss I know is known for binoculars and telescope lenses. I knew I'd be using the phone for most pics so I said yup, that's for me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I also like the hat. I could use one that comes down over the ears.. 

Ann congrats on the new GD!! I like the name Millie Mae.. She just might be in a class with other Millie's too.. names are always going in cycles.. 

We went to lunch up river and to get out of the fog.. it was beautiful up there then we went on a few hikes and drove some more.. Joe wanted to go across a closed gate but I talked him out of it... I don't want to run into any bears and then have to explain why we climbed over the gate... LOL It was to the old camp ground we use to camp at all the time.. they closed it because of a fire and never re-opened it.. Some day maybe... Then we came back home to the fog and gray skies and took the dogs for a walk on the beach.. I'm pooped.. But it was a great day.. it is left overs for dinner tonight!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations. DeEtta, did you hear how you did with the things you entered?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> So glad to hear you're doing better today. I fully understand how some days can be a bit overwhelming for whatever reason. Hugs from me too. I love having the virtual relationships here on KP and Ravelry because other than work I have pretty much become a homebody.


Thank you, Chris, all hugs being so welcome. Certainly better than yesterday, but not quite bouncing yet.
I had hoped to get out today, then decided against it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Bev .There are some very odd names about IMO .Cruze ,Rain,Storm are a few which come to mind then what about names of countries to denote where they were conceived ? Can't think where I heard the name Africa recently but India is popular and I have a step GD called Savannah .Isn't that grassland ? Even some dogs and cats have better names than these new borns !
The old names are definitely returning but instead of Frederick ...Freddie ,Alfred has become Alfie ,Charles ...Charlie and so on and of course Millie instaed of Millicent or Mildred .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> last week I suggested doing a group project using some of the skills we worked on here.
> This is on today's KP and looked like an interesting project:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420741-1.html
> ...


I saw that& bookmarked the pattern. I've also bookmarked a really nice hat with trees & moose in it I may try, saw that one on Facebook


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I would love to try a hat in worsted yarn. Quick and I might even be able to finish in the 2 weeks.


I'm with you Chris -- a hat would be fun and I've been eyeing the 1898 sailor's hat for some time. Anything more complex would simply cause me excuse myself in preference to the stack of stuff in front of me now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I was contemplating what I have to offer up today as a means of trying to stimulate conversation (as if that needs to happen here....), my thoughts returned to Bonnie's adventure in pie baking and the group groan related to oven cleaning. When I opened my home baking business, now some 13 years ago, I too had the challenge of cleaning up after oven spills and then MIRACLE OF MIRACLE, I stumbled across Teflon Oven Liners and my life has been much easier since then.
> 
> If you were to go to e-bay and search for teflon oven liners you would see a variety of sellers offering such liners. Basically, what they are talking about is a thin sheet of teflon not much thicker than a standard piece of paper which you insert into your oven. In my case I have an electric oven, so the liner gets inserted on the bottom of the oven under the electric element. If you need to reduce the size of the liner to make it fit a pair or shears will do the trick. Then when the day comes and there is a boil over from a pie or something else, the spill falls onto the liner. You just leave it there (it might smell a bit as it cooks onto the liner) until you are done with the oven and it has cooled. Then (and here comes the MIRACLE), you take the liner out, and brush (yes brush) it off. The spill will have solidified on the liner and just flicks off. I then wipe down the liner with a dishrag and put it back into the oven for the next time. I find that one liner will last for a long time -- maybe years. I typically buy them in larger quantities and provide my friends with liners for their ovens too.
> 
> ...


Those sheets sound great, I hate cleaning the oven. 
At our family reunion DH cousin had Teflon sheets for on the BBQ, they stopped flare ups & she just threw them in the dishwater after cooking, swished a bit & they were clean again. I found one when I went to Lloydminster last week but haven't used it yet. So much easier than scrubbing the grills


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just catching up and want to thank each of you for your kind words of encouragement. As many of you have already commented, it is a wonderful gift to have you and KP as one of my circle of friends. It certainly matters to me -- so thanks. 

Now back to other things, a question for those of you who have gas ovens: are the gas "flames" or jets (for lack of knowing what to actually call the parts) on the bottom of the oven placed in a similar manner to an electric oven? And if so, how do you place the teflon liners? This is nothing more than curiousity, but would like to know.

I've managed to go a full day without rotating or shuffling any of the logcabin blocks -- so I think I've finally found the best arrangement possible according to my eye. Want to let it set for a few more days just to make sure. In the meantime, I'm back to the old Shale afghan and have used up about half of the huge ball of yarn I just got -- so maybe in a couple of days I'll get that one finished. Think I might take a quickie break and do a couple of Ros' Hug boots. One of the ladies who works at Mom's facility just bought 3 of my baby blankets. She has 3 nieces being born in the next 2 months. She also wanted booties, but I only had 1 pair on hand. Thought the baking tray of "boots" was so charming, I think it would be fun to do a couple of pairs so that Patricia won't be in trouble with her sisters (can't give to one without giving to everybody). 

Well, back to it. Have a good evening everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was pages & pages behind so will just say, wonderful photos if great knitting!
Ann congrats on the new GGD, I agree some crazy names out there now, sometimes I wonder what people are smoking???? I always told my mom I wouldn't name any GKs after her, her name was Edna Pearl????

DeEtta, I think your blanket will look great when the squares are joined, I can't believe how quickly you got it done.
Thanks for the tip on the oven liner, I'm going to look for one. I had thankfully put foil on my racks when I cooked pies on Friday as they boiled all over the place. I heard yesterday that 172 of the 174 pies sold & one f the members bought the last 2 so they should have done well with the fund raiser. All the cheesecakes & muffins sold out early in the day.

Bev, hope you have a great holiday. I think your DH is like mine, when he gets on the road we just go. Such pretty colors in the sunrise photo, it would make pretty yarn.

My DH has been on Vnacouver Island fishing, headed home this morning, he sad he's got 44 lbs of filets- salmon, lying cod & sea bass???????? he was going to buy some halibut but they wanted $30/pound, no thanks.
We got frost last night but thankfully everything was so wet there doesn't seem to be much damage.
I picked a 5 gallon pail of cucumbers, made a batch of cucumber salad(fridge pickles)- 5 quarts & 11 quarts of yum yum pickles- like bread & butter pickles 
Son& DIL went to Edmonton for the day so I have GD here today.
Needless to say with all that's going on, not much time for knitting.

Here the link for a hat I want to try for my sons & nephew if I get time

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moose-camouflage-hat


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congratulations, Ann, on your new Great Granddaughter!! Do I have that right? They are going back to the older names now. My GS is Oliver.


Congratulations from me, too, Ann! :sm02:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Maybe someone with a clearer mind can help me here. I am trying to do a tank top design with a low point in the front. I would like the knit columns to radiate from the center up and out to the sides. However, increases in the center will give me a high point in the fabric and increasing on the sides gives me a straight across line at the bottom instead of the point. Am I trying to do the impossible or is there something i am not seeing. Attached is a sketch of what i am trying to do.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/directional-cables-sweater

would this help maybe?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I was contemplating what I have to offer up today as a means of trying to stimulate conversation (as if that needs to happen here....), my thoughts returned to Bonnie's adventure in pie baking and the group groan related to oven cleaning. When I opened my home baking business, now some 13 years ago, I too had the challenge of cleaning up after oven spills and then MIRACLE OF MIRACLE, I stumbled across Teflon Oven Liners and my life has been much easier since then.
> 
> If you were to go to e-bay and search for teflon oven liners you would see a variety of sellers offering such liners. Basically, what they are talking about is a thin sheet of teflon not much thicker than a standard piece of paper which you insert into your oven. In my case I have an electric oven, so the liner gets inserted on the bottom of the oven under the electric element. If you need to reduce the size of the liner to make it fit a pair or shears will do the trick. Then when the day comes and there is a boil over from a pie or something else, the spill falls onto the liner. You just leave it there (it might smell a bit as it cooks onto the liner) until you are done with the oven and it has cooled. Then (and here comes the MIRACLE), you take the liner out, and brush (yes brush) it off. The spill will have solidified on the liner and just flicks off. I then wipe down the liner with a dishrag and put it back into the oven for the next time. I find that one liner will last for a long time -- maybe years. I typically buy them in larger quantities and provide my friends with liners for their ovens too.
> 
> ...


Great idea! When hubby has the baking itch I just pull out the foil and line the botton of the oven. I know whatever he is making will spill over, and this makes for an easy clean up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> JanetLee, love your vest, scarf and pillow. DH and kitty are not bad either.
> 
> Hugs, Julie!!


Thank you! DH just rolls his eyes of course!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, you will love the 1898 hat. It is easy peasy and so VERY warm.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> De Etta ,I Have used the liners for some time and the oven is self cleaning except for the racks which I just pop in the dish washer occasionally .Hate the oven to be anything but sparkling yet am happy to look at dust !
> Barbara ,Your DH sounds like Jim was .He could sit and drive for hours and would almost reluctantly allow me to take a turn .A few hours at a time is my limit .Am I greedy ?Have a king size bed to myself and good yours sold quickly .
> Good to know the day dawned brighter Julie .
> Looking forward to seeing your shawl Ronie .Lucky having Joe vac for you .
> Forgot to say my second GGd was born on Friday .She is being known as Millie Mae .Not sure if I like the name or not .


Congratulations on the new great GGD! A lot of the older names are popular now. I wasn't sure about my GD's name, Kobi, but it certainly fits her.

Here are a few pics from Yosemite. It s unbelievably beautiful. Bridal Veil Falls didn't have a lot of water due to the drought in California. Who knew that there were lakes with beaches in Yosemite. There were quite a few people swimming in the lake.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--thanx for the Ann Taylor pattern. You have the idea of what I want to do, but the Taylor pattern is upside down. As I see it the knitting radiates out toward the outside of the hips. My hips don't need anything to exaggerate them. I want the pattern to radiate from a bottom center point up and out towards the shoulders. This may not be possible but thought I would ask. If I do a shawl type design process you wind up with the point flattening out at what should be the bottom and forming at the top. That seems to be what happens when I swatch.

Toni/Janet Lee--and thank you for your effort to answer my dilemma. JanetLee--love that sweater pattern you sent even tho is wasn't the answer to my problem. Will be saving it and studying it for future use.

DeEtta--regarding your 'change of life' mode, just wanted to share a perspective of mine. Often life creates changes for us but it takes us a bit of time to catch up with them. I think your priority of your mother is quite clear for you and everything else is getting fit around the challenge of seeing her frequently and all the driving it entails. It is physically, psychically and emotionally exhausting and no wonder that the only other thing you want to do is knit and relax and renew your energies. This is the balance I hear you seeking right now in life. I so understand letting go of something you have loved to do and something that framed part of your self identity and think changing that identity can be one of the hardest things to accept in life. But we do change identities as our life unfolds.

Barbara--glad your drive was uneventful and you are getting to relax and knit a bit. Beautiful pictures. That is a stunning National Park.

Ann--sorry that I missed congratulating you on the new baby. Names are funny with fashions they go thru, but they are fun anyway. BTW, Savannah is a pretty popular name. The ones I know are in their 30's. i would asked people what images a name evokes for them to try and understand why they make the choices they do.

Bonnie--that drop ear hat is a great one. It would make a very special gift.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--thanx for the Ann Taylor pattern. You have the idea of what I want to do, but the Taylor pattern is upside down. As I see it the knitting radiates out toward the outside of the hips. My hips don't need anything to exaggerate them. I want the pattern to radiate from a bottom center point up and out towards the shoulders. This may not be possible but thought I would ask. If I do a shawl type design process you wind up with the point flattening out at what should be the bottom and forming at the top. That seems to be what happens when I swatch.
> 
> Toni/Janet Lee--and thank you for your effort to answer my dilemma. JanetLee--love that sweater pattern you sent even tho is wasn't the answer to my problem. Will be saving it and studying it for future use.
> 
> ...


The Roving Crafter has a free top on her website today that you might be able to adapt. Sorry I can't link it for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This just came in from Roving Crafters. It is my idea but you can see the knit columns of the fabric, like in the patter DeEtta shared radiate from the center out towards the hips. Guess my fantasy is just that and not possible to actually create with mortal knitting techniques.

http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/08/29/the-vee-tee-a-free-pattern/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm glad today is looking up for you, Julie. 

Beautiful Yosemite photos, Barbara!!!

I wouldn't give up on your idea yet, Tanya. It will come together eventually. :sm24:

Ronie, I can't wait to see your Shetland!!!! I'm so excited!!! :sm02:

I never knew about the Teflon liners either. Could my oven ever use some of them!!! Thank you, DeEtta!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This just came in from Roving Crafters. It is my idea but you can see the knit columns of the fabric, like in the patter DeEtta shared radiate from the center out towards the hips. Guess my fantasy is just that and not possible to actually create with mortal knitting techniques.
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/08/29/the-vee-tee-a-free-pattern/


Tanya -- If I understand you correctly you want the rows which come from the center to go upward and outward toward the side seam -- so that the overall effect is like a funnel coming to a point in the center (sorry best I can do to describe it). If you carefully look at the pictures I put up this morning (see page 10), you'll see that this is in fact how that construction works. But the BIG difference in what I think you had in mind and the pictures on page 10 is the pic (10) are worked from the top down to the bottom of the sweater. -- so if you want to work from the bottom up, why couldn't you cast on let's say 100 stitches and mark the center front, back, and 2 side seams. Now at center front and back, do a double center decrease and at the side, increase on each side of the marker -- doing this every other row. I think that would create what you have in mind assuming I clearly understand. Basically, you are creating a large Chevron in the round. If you did such a construction you could start working the garment in one piece, but when you get to the underarm, you'd have to separate for front/back but continue inc/dec pattern. And if you wanted to do a vest, you could even consider using a steek up the center front which would mean that instead of doing a double center decrease you would do a decrease on each side of the steek stitches.

Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Congratulations on the new great GGD! A lot of the older names are popular now. I wasn't sure about my GD's name, Kobi, but it certainly fits her.
> 
> Here are a few pics from Yosemite. It s unbelievably beautiful. Bridal Veil Falls didn't have a lot of water due to the drought in California. Who knew that there were lakes with beaches in Yosemite. There were quite a few people swimming in the lake.


What a beautiful place.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> This just came in from Roving Crafters. It is my idea but you can see the knit columns of the fabric, like in the patter DeEtta shared radiate from the center out towards the hips. Guess my fantasy is just that and not possible to actually create with mortal knitting techniques.
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/08/29/the-vee-tee-a-free-pattern/


Tanya, is this what you are looking for, or an idea of it? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bias-tee-shirt.

It isn't free but there may be others.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Tanya, is this what you are looking for, or an idea of it? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bias-tee-shirt.
> 
> It isn't free but there may be others.


Some others to look at
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/crazy-stripes-tee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/alyce-tee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/t-shirt-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shawl-shirt
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maia-tee
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/meets-in-the-middle-chevron-shell---4-st-inch
Here is one that uses what looks like miter http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/arringe
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/28-25-french-sleeve-vest
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/-xia-summer

If you want the hem to point rather than traditional consider 2 triangle shawls with a hole for the head like a poncho. Then design from there but the chevron on some is top down. It could be a starting point. :sm19:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, congrats on your new addition. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous, Barbara. I have always wanted to go to Yosemite. The photos are the next best thing :sm24:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

annweb said:


> De Etta ,I Have used the liners for some time and the oven is self cleaning except for the racks which I just pop in the dish washer occasionally .Hate the oven to be anything but sparkling yet am happy to look at dust !
> Barbara ,Your DH sounds like Jim was .He could sit and drive for hours and would almost reluctantly allow me to take a turn .A few hours at a time is my limit .Am I greedy ?Have a king size bed to myself and good yours sold quickly .
> Good to know the day dawned brighter Julie .
> Looking forward to seeing your shawl Ronie .Lucky having Joe vac for you .
> Forgot to say my second GGd was born on Friday .She is being known as Millie Mae .Not sure if I like the name or not .


Congratulations on the birth of your new GGD.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Congratulations on the new great GGD! A lot of the older names are popular now. I wasn't sure about my GD's name, Kobi, but it certainly fits her.
> 
> Here are a few pics from Yosemite. It s unbelievably beautiful. Bridal Veil Falls didn't have a lot of water due to the drought in California. Who knew that there were lakes with beaches in Yosemite. There were quite a few people swimming in the lake.


More beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- If I understand you correctly you want the rows which come from the center to go upward and outward toward the side seam -- so that the overall effect is like a funnel coming to a point in the center (sorry best I can do to describe it). If you carefully look at the pictures I put up this morning (see page 10), you'll see that this is in fact how that construction works. But the BIG difference in what I think you had in mind and the pictures on page 10 is the pic (10) are worked from the top down to the bottom of the sweater. -- so if you want to work from the bottom up, why couldn't you cast on let's say 100 stitches and mark the center front, back, and 2 side seams. Now at center front and back, do a double center decrease and at the side, increase on each side of the marker -- doing this every other row. I think that would create what you have in mind assuming I clearly understand. Basically, you are creating a large Chevron in the round. If you did such a construction you could start working the garment in one piece, but when you get to the underarm, you'd have to separate for front/back but continue inc/dec pattern. And if you wanted to do a vest, you could even consider using a steek up the center front which would mean that instead of doing a double center decrease you would do a decrease on each side of the steek stitches.
> 
> Is this what you had in mind?


I think you kind of understand what I want to do but the problem of the knitting direction remains the same. The columns of knit stitches still works from the center radiating out toward the side seams instead of in the reverse. I think several of the patterns shared by you and the many posted by Tricia all work the same: knitting columns working from the center down and out toward the side seams or hips. The only thing I see is that by using striping some patterns create the image of a large center V. I was going to work in a solid color so the direction of the knitting will be the prominent design feature. In patterns that use stripes or self-striping yarn a different visual is created, if that makes sense. From what I can see in the Ann Taylor pattern that you posted, the problem is same there, too. And I did try to find something on that pattern online with no luck. Looked up the pattern name, too--nothing turned up on my searches. What I can see by enlarging the page you sent is working the top like a circular yoke, increasing as you go. But the knitting direction is the same as bottom up--radiating lines from the center down and out to the sides.

The only way I can get the knitting lines to do what I want is to work as if it were a triangular shawl, increasing at the center line and at the outside edges. However, it seems that as I work the center wants to protrude at the top and the bottom point is subsumed into the sides? Does that make sense?

EDIT--sorry for previous post which really was confusing. I am not sleeping well again and 4 hours of sleep is just not making it for me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, thanks for those beautiful pics. I would not have expected beaches there either.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Congratulations on the new great GGD! A lot of the older names are popular now. I wasn't sure about my GD's name, Kobi, but it certainly fits her.
> 
> Here are a few pics from Yosemite. It s unbelievably beautiful. Bridal Veil Falls didn't have a lot of water due to the drought in California. Who knew that there were lakes with beaches in Yosemite. There were quite a few people swimming in the lake.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, I had seen that dk hat too and bookmarked it. The 1898 hat would be fun to try too. As far as your design, it sure is a nice one - I am no help there though as to how you would get it. But I see you have gotten lots of help from everyone! Hope you can figure it out. 

Belle, sounds like you have made your decision about doing the baking for the fair. It is good you can see what is important for you right now. 
I do like the idea of using the Teflon liner for the oven. I wonder if it is different then cooking on Teflon, as I have heard somewhere that it is not good. 


Barbara, it is nice that your dh likes to do all the driving. My dh and I are driving to NY next week from NC. It is only a 10 hour trip, but we will take 2 days to do it. We take 2 hour shifts driving, as we both do not like to drive too much. 
Glad you were able to get your bed sold!

Ronie, I understand about your hesitation now to finish the BON scarf. I guess if you don't like the yarn and how it is working out, then it is not fun to keep doing. 
So looking forward to seeing your Shetland! 
Pg. 10


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yesterday was a keeping low day for me, as I had a bad dizzy attack on Sunday evening where I was violently ill. Thanks for a supportive DH in more ways than one. I was thankful when he was able to help me up to bed where I crashed. I was very drained yesterday. Had a previously scheduled dr appointment and blood fasting test in the morning. I was more than prepared for the latter. Took a short nap in the afternoon and went early to bed last night. I did a little knitting in the evening. Today is another day and I am planning going to my AquaFit class and hopefully having a normal day. So, I am several pages behind, but will try and catch up today.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that sounds nasty. I am pleased you are feeling better today. Enjoy your class.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you were able to get some things off your chest. That always helps. It would be nice if you could put that behind you. Life is too short to be carrying baggage.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I had a good phone call with Cousin Karen in Glasgow who is 4 years older than me- and really _in loco_ 'older sister' along with cousin Anna (also in Glasgow) got a few things off my chest about the ex and what he put me through all those years with him, and the ten years afterwards of being dragged through the court system- still a bit weepy- but not as overwhelming as it had been- my goodness I do miss Fale- he knew just how to make me laugh.
> Thank you so much for the love and hugs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow, that is a long way for one day. I am afraid I am not into long road trips, as I find them too tiring and stressful.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Thanks, Ronie. It,was a sunrise. We made it to Flagstaff around noon and Las Vegas around 4; decided it was too early to stop overnight there and changed our reservation from LV to closer to Yosemite and arrived in Bishop just a bit ago. The route we took from LV was fairly treacherous through the back country. At one point we had to stop because cows were crossing the road! Thought it would give us more time in Yosemite tomorrow. Time to rest up. We drove about 875 miles today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great that you were able to return the queen size frame and for it to sell quickly. Hopefully it won't take too long for the new one to be made. Maybe it will be ready when you return from vacation.

Sue


Babalou said:


> The trip slows down now. We will have two full days in Yosemite and leave for my sister's in San Francisco on the 31st and that is an easy drive from here.
> 
> DeEtta, I have those liners in my 2 ovens and love them. You are right about the cleanup. Thanks for the reminder of your baking business. It had slipped my mind.
> 
> We got some awesome news this morning. In the new bed saga we decided to have a new king sized frame made to match our furniture. The builder took our queen sized one back to his store and it sold this weekend! We never expected it to sell so fast.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will check out that book. I have a couple others in my Amazon cart. These days I am all into the used books. Can't beat $0.01 (less shipping) for a book. So far, all I have bought are in like new condition. I am still awaiting four books from my latest Newfoundland book order (got 5 books for under $22). Next I am working on drawing/ art collection.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your drawings. And your scarf. it does look like light reflecting off water. Check out a book at your local library-Drawing on the Right Side of the Brain. It is wonderful. I did a small exploring of drawing in my earlier years and really enjoyed the results from this book.
> 
> DeEtta, thanks for starting us off. Love your log cabin afghan.
> 
> Norma, love your Shetland shawl and how it is progressing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on your latest GGD. That is a sweet name. That is far better than a lot of the wacky names people come up. Do you remember Millicent Martin from That Was The Week That Was?

Sue


annweb said:


> De Etta ,I Have used the liners for some time and the oven is self cleaning except for the racks which I just pop in the dish washer occasionally .Hate the oven to be anything but sparkling yet am happy to look at dust !
> Barbara ,Your DH sounds like Jim was .He could sit and drive for hours and would almost reluctantly allow me to take a turn .A few hours at a time is my limit .Am I greedy ?Have a king size bed to myself and good yours sold quickly .
> Good to know the day dawned brighter Julie .
> Looking forward to seeing your shawl Ronie .Lucky having Joe vac for you .
> Forgot to say my second GGd was born on Friday .She is being known as Millie Mae .Not sure if I like the name or not .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great day.

P12

Sue


Ronie said:


> Tanya I also like the hat. I could use one that comes down over the ears..
> 
> Ann congrats on the new GD!! I like the name Millie Mae.. She just might be in a class with other Millie's too.. names are always going in cycles..
> 
> We went to lunch up river and to get out of the fog.. it was beautiful up there then we went on a few hikes and drove some more.. Joe wanted to go across a closed gate but I talked him out of it... I don't want to run into any bears and then have to explain why we climbed over the gate... LOL It was to the old camp ground we use to camp at all the time.. they closed it because of a fire and never re-opened it.. Some day maybe... Then we came back home to the fog and gray skies and took the dogs for a walk on the beach.. I'm pooped.. But it was a great day.. it is left overs for dinner tonight!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Congrats on your latest GGD. That is a sweet name. That is far better than a lot of the wacky names people come up. Do you remember Millicent Martin from That Was The Week That Was?
> 
> Sue


Yes, I do :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was a keeping low day for me, as I had a bad dizzy attack on Sunday evening where I was violently ill. Thanks for a supportive DH in more ways than one. I was thankful when he was able to help me up to bed where I crashed. I was very drained yesterday. Had a previously scheduled dr appointment and blood fasting test in the morning. I was more than prepared for the latter. Took a short nap in the afternoon and went early to bed last night. I did a little knitting in the evening. Today is another day and I am planning going to my AquaFit class and hopefully having a normal day. So, I am several pages behind, but will try and catch up today.
> 
> Sue


Sorry you had that attack, Sue, and am so glad you're feeling better today. :sm01:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue,how scary for you to have such a funny turn .I hope it was a one off and that you are feeling much better .Yes I do remember Millicent Martin .
Many thanks to all for the congrats .
Beautiful area and quite spectacular ,Barbara .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I'm glad today is looking up for you, Julie.
> 
> Beautiful Yosemite photos, Barbara!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> More beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


From me too.(Barbara's last lot of photos)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was a keeping low day for me, as I had a bad dizzy attack on Sunday evening where I was violently ill. Thanks for a supportive DH in more ways than one. I was thankful when he was able to help me up to bed where I crashed. I was very drained yesterday. Had a previously scheduled dr appointment and blood fasting test in the morning. I was more than prepared for the latter. Took a short nap in the afternoon and went early to bed last night. I did a little knitting in the evening. Today is another day and I am planning going to my AquaFit class and hopefully having a normal day. So, I am several pages behind, but will try and catch up today.
> 
> Sue


That sounds really awful Sue, hopefully things are back to normal now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, glad you were able to get some things off your chest. That always helps. It would be nice if you could put that behind you. Life is too short to be carrying baggage.
> 
> Sue


It can be hard to get beyond some events. Fortunately it doesn't get to me very often, now-a-days.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was a keeping low day for me, as I had a bad dizzy attack on Sunday evening where I was violently ill. Thanks for a supportive DH in more ways than one. I was thankful when he was able to help me up to bed where I crashed. I was very drained yesterday. Had a previously scheduled dr appointment and blood fasting test in the morning. I was more than prepared for the latter. Took a short nap in the afternoon and went early to bed last night. I did a little knitting in the evening. Today is another day and I am planning going to my AquaFit class and hopefully having a normal day. So, I am several pages behind, but will try and catch up today.
> 
> Sue


I certainly hope you find the cause of your dizzy attack. Must have been awful. I had vertigo once and it was horrible. Not saying that your's is vertigo but whenever I would open my eyes everything just kept turning. Awful, awful.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the comments on the Yosemite pics and the resolution of the bed saga. Today, we are staying in the Mammoth Springs area and going to a park called the Devils Postpile. Then, wander around in town. It is very peaceful here and a beautiful quiet spot. We stopped at the grocery yesterday and picked up things for breakfast as we have a kitchen in the condo. We had lunch yesterday at the beautiful Awhanee resort in Yosemite. Gorgeous, gorgeous handwoven Indian blankets everywhere on the walls and baskets in giant glass cases. Interesting that the more Persian type rugs were on the floors and all the Indian one's were hanging. Some looked very, very old.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I think you kind of understand what I want to do but the problem of the knitting direction remains the same. The columns of knit stitches still works from the center radiating out toward the side seams instead of in the reverse. I think several of the patterns shared by you and the many posted by Tricia all work the same: knitting columns working from the center down and out toward the side seams or hips. The only thing I see is that by using striping some patterns create the image of a large center V. I was going to work in a solid color so the direction of the knitting will be the prominent design feature. In patterns that use stripes or self-striping yarn a different visual is created, if that makes sense. From what I can see in the Ann Taylor pattern that you posted, the problem is same there, too. And I did try to find something on that pattern online with no luck. Looked up the pattern name, too--nothing turned up on my searches. What I can see by enlarging the page you sent is working the top like a circular yoke, increasing as you go. But the knitting direction is the same as bottom up--radiating lines from the center down and out to the sides.
> 
> The only way I can get the knitting lines to do what I want is to work as if it were a triangular shawl, increasing at the center line and at the outside edges. However, it seems that as I work the center wants to protrude at the top and the bottom point is subsumed into the sides? Does that make sense?
> 
> EDIT--sorry for previous post which really was confusing. I am not sleeping well again and 4 hours of sleep is just not making it for me.


Tanya -- I think I have cotton for brains. I'm just not visualizing what your goal is, so sorry can't seem to be of help. But I wish you success.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... Belle, sounds like you have made your decision about doing the baking for the fair. It is good you can see what is important for you right now.
> I do like the idea of using the Teflon liner for the oven. I wonder if it is different then cooking on Teflon, as I have heard somewhere that it is not good.
> ...


Caryn -- Since none of your food will come in contact with the liners, there should be no concerns about using the teflon. What it provides is a "non-stick" surface which is easy to whip clean. I believe much of the concern about cooking with teflon was more related to what happens when the surface of the teflon pans are damaged by the use of cooking utensils and the potential for chemicals to be integrated into the actual food. I've never heard or read anything that suggests that any type of gaseous fumes are emitted.

In any case, my personal belief is that the standard smelly, strong oven cleaners are much worse for your lungs. I try to avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was a keeping low day for me, as I had a bad dizzy attack on Sunday evening where I was violently ill. Thanks for a supportive DH in more ways than one. I was thankful when he was able to help me up to bed where I crashed. I was very drained yesterday. Had a previously scheduled dr appointment and blood fasting test in the morning. I was more than prepared for the latter. Took a short nap in the afternoon and went early to bed last night. I did a little knitting in the evening. Today is another day and I am planning going to my AquaFit class and hopefully having a normal day. So, I am several pages behind, but will try and catch up today.
> 
> Sue


Sue --please take care. You've been pushing mighty hard lately what with traveling and family. A few "down" days might be the answer.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I really like the name Edna Pearl... but I come from a family with odd names anyway.. my brother is Arlus my Mom's Aunt was Hazel and I do think we had a Edna and a Midge... But I come from a very large family and the roots are in the North East and Oklahoma.. I do wonder if some of the names got changed because some of the "Mom's" dialect was a challenge to hear correctly and they came up with these names that are close to the original source.. LOL I know Arlus is a family name and his real first name is James.. like my grandfather... 

I would love to pick up some Sil Pads for my oven and cookie sheets... they have come down in prices a lot since they first came out.. I have a large pizza pan that I keep under my foods that have a tendency to spill over... but after cleaning my oven this last time.. I realize it has a special coating on it and most of the yucky's that get on our oven just wiped up!!! YAY!!! about as close to self cleaning as I can get.. LOL Joe's famous steaks are cooked on high heat on top of the stove until seared then put in the oven... the splatter gets everywhere.. and he helps clean the oven too!!! 

I love the 1898 hat! and have wanted to do one for awhile now.. ever since Bev did her's... if that is an option I would like to join in on that one too.... 

Barbara thanks for the pictures... I don't know why I have never been to Yosemite but it sure does look like a nice place to be... What are the temps?? I bet it can be quite chilly in the shade.. or evening..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I hope you are feeling better today, Sue.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, I had seen that dk hat too and bookmarked it. The 1898 hat would be fun to try too. As far as your design, it sure is a nice one - I am no help there though as to how you would get it. But I see you have gotten lots of help from everyone! Hope you can figure it out.
> 
> Belle, sounds like you have made your decision about doing the baking for the fair. It is good you can see what is important for you right now.
> I do like the idea of using the Teflon liner for the oven. I wonder if it is different then cooking on Teflon, as I have heard somewhere that it is not good.
> ...


The Teflon they are talking about is the old kind that would flake off in your food as you used the pan... not necessary the Teflon itself.. which is just plastic.. and who wants to eat plastic.. LOL the newer kinds are much more durable and safer... much safer than cooking on Aluminum.. which is usually what the Teflon is covering... these Sil Pads are suppose to be very safe and the liners really never touch your food..

I do hope to get the Shetland Sample blocked today... it has been soaking all day and night.. LOL but time has a way of getting away from me..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Caryn -- Since none of your food will come in contact with the liners, there should be no concerns about using the teflon. What it provides is a "non-stick" surface which is easy to whip clean. I believe much of the concern about cooking with teflon was more related to what happens when the surface of the teflon pans are damaged by the use of cooking utensils and the potential for chemicals to be integrated into the actual food. I've never heard or read anything that suggests that any type of gaseous fumes are emitted.
> 
> In any case, my personal belief is that the standard smelly, strong oven cleaners are much worse for your lungs. I try to avoid them like the plague.


I worked at Corning/Revere at the outlet mall in Bend and we were given classes to complete and one of them was on Teflon.. there is not danger to them it is just plastic but like I said who wants to eat plastic.. LOL I agree those strong oven cleaners are terrible... and my lungs were compromised when I caught Pneumonia years ago.. so I try very hard to keep them clear and not use anything that is strong like that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. Unfortunately, I do know the cause. I have Ménière's disease. I don't tend to get these attacks too often, but this was one of the worse ones with getting violently sick. Ironically, they do suggest trying to keep your eyes open and focus on one thing, but that is easier said than done.i seem ok today nod was able to enjoy my AquaFit class.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I certainly hope you find the cause of your dizzy attack. Must have been awful. I had vertigo once and it was horrible. Not saying that your's is vertigo but whenever I would open my eyes everything just kept turning. Awful, awful.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Yarn arrived for a MKAL in October .Please make suggestions re beads .I am leaning away from the pinky ones as I am too keen on choosing the cerise option ! Feel I need something different .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


Ann - that is so pretty and your photo looks great. The vibrant colors in the photo so enhance the scarf.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Yarn arrived for a MKAL in October .Please make suggestions re beads .I am leaning away from the pinky ones as I am too keen on choosing the cerise option ! Feel I need something different .


Hard choice on beads. I like them all, unfortunately. W would imagine that how the beads will be placed and their density might make a difference. But I really think they all look good.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie mentioned Silpats. If you aren't familiar with them -- let me praise them while introducing them to you. Silpat is a brand name for a silcone baking mat (French in origin). The mats come in various sizes: generally you see them for half-sized backing sheets (12"x17"), but they are available both larger and smaller. I first found them about 2005 and it didn't take long until I had 9 in my possession. They are wonderful and if you abhor "greasing" a baking sheet, or trying to unstick something from a baking sheet -- they are a good answer. At first, I used them for cookie making which was wonderful because there was no need to crease my pans (with the attendant clean up later). I just put the dough directly onto the Silpat, baked, wiped off the mat and repeated the process for the next round of cookies to go into the oven. They are high heat tolerant (550-degree F). It wasn't long before I was using my Silpats for anything that required baking on a flat pan -- biscotti, breads, rolls, etc. Although I still use baking paper (or parchment) for some things, generally Silpats are my goto solution for oven baking.

But the most marvelous thing about them is there usability for candymaking. I make brittles, toffees, chocolate, marshmallow, etc using Silpats. And just like with baking, the candy does not stick. It is wonderful!!!! 

You can generally find Silpats in a kitchen store, but I purchased most of mine with online shopping because I could get better pricing. As Ronie said, the price has fallen the last few years. Although costly initially, the Silpats last and last and last. I believe I read somewhere that their "life expectancy" is about 3000 times through the oven. Even for me, that means a long, long time. I love mine and recommend them to all my friends. I also find that they make great gifts. 

The following is a picture I took about 10 years ago while I was documenting the process of biscotti making. You can see the Silpats being actively used.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


Absolutely beautiful, Ann! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


Lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie mentioned Silpats. If you aren't familiar with them -- let me praise them while introducing them to you. Silpat is a brand name for a silcone baking mat (French in origin). The mats come in various sizes: generally you see them for half-sized backing sheets (12"x17"), but they are available both larger and smaller. I first found them about 2005 and it didn't take long until I had 9 in my possession. They are wonderful and if you abhor "greasing" a baking sheet, or trying to unstick something from a baking sheet -- they are a good answer. At first, I used them for cookie making which was wonderful because there was no need to crease my pans (with the attendant clean up later). I just put the dough directly onto the Silpat, baked, wiped off the mat and repeated the process for the next round of cookies to go into the oven. They are high heat tolerant (550-degree F). It wasn't long before I was using my Silpats for anything that required baking on a flat pan -- biscotti, breads, rolls, etc. Although I still use baking paper (or parchment) for some things, generally Silpats are my goto solution for oven baking.
> 
> But the most marvelous thing about them is there usability for candymaking. I make brittles, toffees, chocolate, marshmallow, etc using Silpats. And just like with baking, the candy does not stick. It is wonderful!!!!
> 
> ...


The silicone moulds are great for making sweets (candies) too, I have a few other branded mats, somewhere, I hope, still, will have to go on a search!
Am busy casting on for a 'Crushed Raspberry' Guernsey for myself, thanks to the generosity of a kind friend.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think you kind of understand what I want to do but the problem of the knitting direction remains the same. The columns of knit stitches still works from the center radiating out toward the side seams instead of in the reverse. I think several of the patterns shared by you and the many posted by Tricia all work the same: knitting columns working from the center down and out toward the side seams or hips. The only thing I see is that by using striping some patterns create the image of a large center V. I was going to work in a solid color so the direction of the knitting will be the prominent design feature. In patterns that use stripes or self-striping yarn a different visual is created, if that makes sense. From what I can see in the Ann Taylor pattern that you posted, the problem is same there, too. And I did try to find something on that pattern online with no luck. Looked up the pattern name, too--nothing turned up on my searches. What I can see by enlarging the page you sent is working the top like a circular yoke, increasing as you go. But the knitting direction is the same as bottom up--radiating lines from the center down and out to the sides.
> 
> The only way I can get the knitting lines to do what I want is to work as if it were a triangular shawl, increasing at the center line and at the outside edges. However, it seems that as I work the center wants to protrude at the top and the bottom point is subsumed into the sides? Does that make sense?
> 
> EDIT--sorry for previous post which really was confusing. I am not sleeping well again and 4 hours of sleep is just not making it for me.


This is free http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ard-buffet-top-2


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The silicone moulds are great for making sweets (candies) too, I have a few other branded mats, somewhere, I hope, still, will have to go on a search!
> Am busy casting on for a 'Crushed Raspberry' Guernsey for myself, thanks to the generosity of a kind friend.


Julie -- I have a few silicone candy molds. I resisted getting them for a long time, but finally broke down and tried them. Can't say that I find them a lot better than the older hard plastic molds. What I don't like is the non-substantial structure of the mold itself. The ones I got I had to always use while they were sitting on a baking sheet or a hard surface. They were much harder to work with than my older molds. Maybe I just don't have the touch yet, but actually don't even have the inclination to work with enough to "get the touch." But they are certainly good as molds -- candy pops right out and you can more easily ensure that all the crevices of the mold are filled -- so there is always the good and the bad. At this point, I'm hoping I don't need to work with them again because that would means that I'm not working on production goods.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> This is free http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ard-buffet-top-2


Isn't that striking!!!! Like the way she constructed it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, your scarf is gorgeous. As for the beads, I like them all but the second from the top right would be a change


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I have a few silicone candy molds. I resisted getting them for a long time, but finally broke down and tried them. Can't say that I find them a lot better than the older hard plastic molds. What I don't like is the non-substantial structure of the mold itself. The ones I got I had to always use while they were sitting on a baking sheet or a hard surface. They were much harder to work with than my older molds. Maybe I just don't have the touch yet, but actually don't even have the inclination to work with enough to "get the touch." But they are certainly good as molds -- candy pops right out and you can more easily ensure that all the crevices of the mold are filled -- so there is always the good and the bad. At this point, I'm hoping I don't need to work with them again because that would means that I'm not working on production goods.


The hard plastic ones I got here, have gone very brittle, so were recently thrown out. Have had good results with the silicone ones- could probably try accessing them in one of our up-market kitchen suppliers in the City- postage (from Overseas) is such a disincentive!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The silicone moulds are great for making sweets (candies) too, I have a few other branded mats, somewhere, I hope, still, will have to go on a search!
> Am busy casting on for a 'Crushed Raspberry' Guernsey for myself, thanks to the generosity of a kind friend.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yesterday was a keeping low day for me, as I had a bad dizzy attack on Sunday evening where I was violently ill. Thanks for a supportive DH in more ways than one. I was thankful when he was able to help me up to bed where I crashed. I was very drained yesterday. Had a previously scheduled dr appointment and blood fasting test in the morning. I was more than prepared for the latter. Took a short nap in the afternoon and went early to bed last night. I did a little knitting in the evening. Today is another day and I am planning going to my AquaFit class and hopefully having a normal day. So, I am several pages behind, but will try and catch up today.
> 
> Sue


I hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I really like the name Edna Pearl... but I come from a family with odd names anyway.. my brother is Arlus my Mom's Aunt was Hazel and I do think we had a Edna and a Midge... But I come from a very large family and the roots are in the North East and Oklahoma.. I do wonder if some of the names got changed because some of the "Mom's" dialect was a challenge to hear correctly and they came up with these names that are close to the original source.. LOL I know Arlus is a family name and his real first name is James.. like my grandfather...
> 
> I would love to pick up some Sil Pads for my oven and cookie sheets... they have come down in prices a lot since they first came out.. I have a large pizza pan that I keep under my foods that have a tendency to spill over... but after cleaning my oven this last time.. I realize it has a special coating on it and most of the yucky's that get on our oven just wiped up!!! YAY!!! about as close to self cleaning as I can get.. LOL Joe's famous steaks are cooked on high heat on top of the stove until seared then put in the oven... the splatter gets everywhere.. and he helps clean the oven too!!!
> 
> ...


I gave my oldest son an 1898 hat last winter, he works outside a lot & those are similar to a hard hat liner that the guys wear, I've never asked how he liked it, will have to do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


That's beautiful, & one if my favorite colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Yarn arrived for a MKAL in October .Please make suggestions re beads .I am leaning away from the pinky ones as I am too keen on choosing the cerise option ! Feel I need something different .


That should be very pretty. I've never taken part in a MKAL, I like to know what it's going to look like, what if I hate it when it's done & did all that work?

My vote would be for the bottom beads, I think they would show more, I guess it depends on how much you want them to show up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, nice that you've got yarn for another Gansey. Are they ever made cardigan style or only pullover?

DeEtta, I'll have to check out those Silpat mats, I've never heard if them. I wonder if they'd work well for jelly rolls instead of all the wax paper? Jelly roll is one of my family favourites, I do chocolate with whip cream filling & a while one with either lemon & whip cream or rasberry & whip cream but they sure are messy to make. I usually do 3 or 4 at a time & freeze them but can't freeze the lemon.

Well, my second canner full of pears is now done so time to get off here & out to pick tomatoes.

I have some cabbages that cracked & they won't keep so I want to use them up. DAh won't let me stink the house up with sauerkraut but I found a recipe in my old Catholic Church cookbook for canned coleslaw. Has anyone heard of or tried this? I'm thinking of doing a few jars. They lady who put it in the book is long deceased & only had sons so no one local to ask


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, nice that you've got yarn for another Gansey. Are they ever made cardigan style or only pullover?
> 
> DeEtta, I'll have to check out those Silpat mats, I've never heard if them. I wonder if they'd work well for jelly rolls instead of all the wax paper? Jelly roll is one of my family favourites, I do chocolate with whip cream filling & a while one with either lemon & whip cream or rasberry & whip cream but they sure are messy to make. I usually do 3 or 4 at a time & freeze them but can't freeze the lemon.
> 
> ...


Beth Brown-Reinsel in her book, _Knitting Ganseys_ has a cardigan based on the gansey patterns, but so far as I know traditionally they are all pullovers.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I must be a slow learner .Some of you will know that Hector likes to play with yarn .I thought the garden table was a safe place but was totally and utterly wrong !


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> I must be a slow learner .Some of you will know that Hector likes to play with yarn .I thought the garden table was a safe place but was totally and utterly wrong !


So sorry to hear this Ann, I am glad Ringo is a solid citizen at 5 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn ?I will never learn but never thought the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .


Oh golly, that was your new yarn.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry folks .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Oh no! Tragedy and Hector strike!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


Lovely scarf! What a fantastic color. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> This is free http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ard-buffet-top-2


Interesting, thank you for the link.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Oh my, definitely a very bad boy. So sorry, hope you have someone to help you sort it out. :sm13:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that is gorgeous. Love that bright colour.I hope to get back to mine eventually, but have a couple other things to finish first.

Sue 


annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

So sorry Hector got into your yarn. Hopefully you can unravel it, but what a nuisance!

Sue


annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Hector was certainly naughty. Bad dog, Bad dog. Guess you will have hours of pleasure? reconstructing the cake. Hope it goes quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> So sorry Hector got into your yarn. Hopefully you can unravel it, but what a nuisance!
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Ann!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Oh, no, what a mess. Can you salvage it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

New WIP the red Gansey for me is on the way!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, I am so glad that you are feeling better today and were able to go to AquaFit class. ???? 

Ann, oh no, what a mess Hector left you. Your scarf is beautiful. And I like the matte beads on the far right for that yarn. Is that for Boo's MKAL in October? 

Tanya, it seems to me that to get the look you want for that top that maybe you will have to knit it sideways with the center of the torso being started with a provisional cast on and constant decreases at the bottom and increases at the top edge. Hope you understand. Although I am sure that there are stitch patterns somewhere that can be used to that effect that you are going for. Maybe you need a center panel of 3 or 4 stitches that knit straight up and devise something working outwards from there.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> New WIP the red Gansey for me is on the way!


lovely rich color. How wonderful of your friend.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> New WIP the red Gansey for me is on the way!


That's a fast start Julie. Love the red.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> lovely rich color. How wonderful of your friend.


It was wasn't it? Hopefully to be knitted in time for next winter.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That's a fast start Julie. Love the red.


I really wanted to get cracking!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> New WIP the red Gansey for me is on the way!


Beautiful red! My next one is for me and it is going to be red also! Still working out the designs. So many numbers to play with!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful red! My next one is for me and it is going to be red also! Still working out the designs. So many numbers to play with!


This will be another Gansey?


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the lovely remarks about the scarf and your sympathies for the tangle .It was in a cake and a lot of it is in clumps and not too difficult .I am about half way to recovery and will do it in easy stages .
yes Pam it is Taboo by Boo. the yarn is Miss Babs wild silk .The customs charge and handling were a bit steep .Are you going to be joining in ? Some of the combinations of yarn are gorgeous .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This will be another Gansey?


Yes! I know I will be using cables. Need to do some swatches to see how much it will pull in. And then of course the swatches for the textured stitches. The yarn I have is over 3000 yards and I will be using two strands at the same time. Very fine yarn, maybe a (2) at the most. But oh, it is a beautiful red! And I love red!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, did you see the spinning thread on kp? Someone there might be able to better answer your question about different types of spindles. Lucky you to have mom nearbye to do the knitting of squares together for you!

Ann, congrats on your new ggd. I like her name. I had an aunt named Millie. 

Bonnie, you sure are a busy lady. I love that hat pattern you shares, but it sure doesn't look like a quick and easy one

Barbara, what gorgeous sights you are getting to see. Lovely pictures of Yosemite and interesting to see a sandy beach there. 

Sue, so sorry you had a dizzy spell. Nice that dh was there to help. Glad you are feeling better and were able to get to your class. 
Pg 15


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you all for the lovely remarks about the scarf and your sympathies for the tangle .It was in a cake and a lot of it is in clumps and not too difficult .I am about half way to recovery and will do it in easy stages .
> yes Pam it is Taboo by Boo. the yarn is Miss Babs wild silk .The customs charge and handling were a bit steep .Are you going to be joining in ? Some of the combinations of yarn are gorgeous .


Glad you are getting it tackled. A bit at a time will keep the annoyance down hopefully.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, what you said about the Teflon for the oven makes perfect sense. I will look into ordering some. 

Ronie thanks for the input about the Teflon too. It makes me feel more comfortable about getting them. I do like the idea of easy clean up, that's for sure! 

Ann, what a gorgeous color your First Gift scarf is. It turned out lovely. 
The new yarn is pretty too and I vote for the dark blue beads at the bottom, though all would look fine. 
Oh no!! I just saw what Hector got into. I sure hope you can untangle it. What a job! 

Julie, how exciting to be starting on the new Gansey. And such a wonderfully rich red color! Do you have the the motifs you will be doing planned?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

sisu said:


> Karen, did you see the spinning thread on kp? Someone there might be able to better answer your question about different types of spindles. Lucky you to have mom nearbye to do the knitting of squares together for you!
> 
> Ann, congrats on your new ggd. I like her name. I had an aunt named Millie.
> 
> ...


Mom isn't knitting the squares, I am.

I'll have to research the Indian spindle price. Also the Tikli...(sp?)...support spindle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes! I know I will be using cables. Need to do some swatches to see how much it will pull in. And then of course the swatches for the textured stitches. The yarn I have is over 3000 yards and I will be using two strands at the same time. Very fine yarn, maybe a (2) at the most. But oh, it is a beautiful red! And I love red!


Would love to see the yarn, and your progress to designing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, what you said about the Teflon for the oven makes perfect sense. I will look into ordering some.
> 
> Ronie thanks for the input about the Teflon too. It makes me feel more comfortable about getting them. I do like the idea of easy clean up, that's for sure!
> 
> ...


I am so glad to have it on the way! Thank you! I am redoing the Alice Starmore Eriskay design- like the green one.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Karen, did you see the spinning thread on kp? Someone there might be able to better answer your question about different types of spindles. Lucky you to have mom nearbye to do the knitting of squares together for you!
> 
> Ann, congrats on your new ggd. I like her name. I had an aunt named Millie.
> 
> ...


I printed out that hat pattern last night thinking I might do it but it takes 16 different colors!????????????. That may have changed my mind!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would love to see the yarn, and your progress to designing it!


Have you seen the cable design called "Woodgrain"? There are two different versions. I am still deciding if I want that in the center and then the texture stitches on the sides. I can post a picture of the design or give you page and book info.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, I am home from the court drama and utterly exhausted, but not as much as the woman they kept on the witness stand from 9:30 am to 4:15 pm. Tiring just to have to think of her going thru tedious quesions for hours.

DeEtta--I know that brain=cotton feelings. That is exactly how I have been feeling about this project you have so wonderfully tried to help me with. I am going to photo my swatch and send it.

Tricia--despite the frustrations of trying to communicate a visual concept in words, you definitely seem to have been bit by the challenge to find some very interesting patterns. Thanx for sending them.

Sue--glad you are feeling better. I have known people with severe vertigo and it can be so disruptive and disturbing. Hopefully the Aqua Fit class helped improve the healing

Caryn--thanx for the support and glad you like the hat pattern(s). I think a little group project would be a good thing to do .
I hear a southern storm is brewing off N. Carolina. Hope you are safe from any weather spin off from it.

Okay, here are 2 pictures of a swatch. When working, from bottom up and starting with 5 stitches and increasing 2 stitches (one to each side of the center line which here is a cable), and increasing 1 at each end every other row. In picture one the point is at the bottom (the starting point--pardon the pun). You can see the knit columns of the fabric emanate from the beginnig point up and out to the side seams. In picture 2, the swatch is stretche out a bit and you can see that as increases on the outside edges are done, the edge elongates from the point in a relatively straight line across, and forcing the point to be on the top and direction of the knit columns is the opposite. 

Does this make any better sense? Am I wrong to think I can do what I want? Maybe Tricia has an idea here of creating an entire different construction such as making separate sections knit on the bias and then having to, totally UGH! sew them together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

More lovely pics, Barbara. Thanks for taking us along with you. 

Tanya, love that Vee Tee. Printed it out. Stash buster!!

Sue, so sorry for the return of the dizziness and the strength of the attack. Hope you feel better soon.

Ann, love your First Gift. Great color. Ann, love your new yarn, so sorry about the results of Hector's play time.

Tricia, I love that top. It's in my library now.

Mostly knitting in the car right now. Evenings are still busy with walking, picture taking and uploading pics. Here are a few of the moon rise over the ocean.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-fantastic Moon shots!!!!!!!

Yes, the Vee-tee pattern is super nice. It also follows a construction suggestion the DeEtta made. May do one with striping as it will hide the fabric bias direction, and leave the mono-color one for a later time as I cannot seem to find my way to create what i want.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> More lovely pics, Barbara. Thanks for taking us along with you.
> 
> Tanya, love that Vee Tee. Printed it out. Stash buster!!
> 
> ...


Bev -- those moon shots are incredible. You certainly have the gift and your new camera is equally extraordinary. Wow.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> More lovely pics, Barbara. Thanks for taking us along with you.
> 
> Tanya, love that Vee Tee. Printed it out. Stash buster!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing these beautiful shots.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay, here are 2 pictures of a swatch. When working, from bottom up and starting with 5 stitches and increasing 2 stitches (one to each side of the center line which here is a cable), and increasing 1 at each end every other row. In picture one the point is at the bottom (the starting point--pardon the pun). You can see the knit columns of the fabric emanate from the beginnig point up and out to the side seams. In picture 2, the swatch is stretche out a bit and you can see that as increases on the outside edges are done, the edge elongates from the point in a relatively straight line across, and forcing the point to be on the top and direction of the knit columns is the opposite.
> 
> Does this make any better sense? Am I wrong to think I can do what I want? Maybe Tricia has an idea here of creating an entire different construction such as making separate sections knit on the bias and then having to, totally UGH! sew them together.


This part I understand. What is it you are wanting the rest of it to look like? As you go up your rows will be slanted, but do you plan on using short rows to fill out the rest of the sides once you have the cable to length?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Have you seen the cable design called "Woodgrain"? There are two different versions. I am still deciding if I want that in the center and then the texture stitches on the sides. I can post a picture of the design or give you page and book info.


No I don't know it, would love to see it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I don't know it, would love to see it!


Great, I will do the "picture" thing and post it, hopefully, tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> More lovely pics, Barbara. Thanks for taking us along with you.
> 
> Tanya, love that Vee Tee. Printed it out. Stash buster!!
> 
> ...


Superb shots Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Great, I will do the "picture" thing and post it, hopefully, tomorrow.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya, DeEtta, JanetLee and Julie. I was lucky to have such a good hubby. I was ready to give up and head back to the tent. There was mist all around the ocean, I didn't think we would be able to see anything. He settled down and refused to move. "We are waiting to see for sure."


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Good luck. I hope he didn't chew any yarn of it. I just untangled 3 skeins of black that had been tossed into a bag and not handled gentle. Finally got it and almost used it all up. Picture when finished, maybe tomorrow. :sm17: ????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This part I understand. What is it you are wanting the rest of it to look like? As you go up your rows will be slanted, but do you plan on using short rows to fill out the rest of the sides once you have the cable to length?


The question is the direction of the slant. Every pattern I have seen has the slant in the opposite direction of what I want.
As the piece grows in width and length I see it reaching the proper width. Then the pattern will use increases/decreases to keep the slant in the correct direction but stop the growth in width. I will figure out the armholes and top as I get there. A back will have to be done separately and then front/back sewn together.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, thank you for the link.


You are welcome. Maybe if I were 30 pounds lighter.????


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Bev,,,,,oh my goodness, those are lovely pictures of the moon!!!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Well, I am home from the court drama and utterly exhausted, but not as much as the woman they kept on the witness stand from 9:30 am to 4:15 pm. Tiring just to have to think of her going thru tedious quesions for hours.
> 
> DeEtta--I know that brain=cotton feelings. That is exactly how I have been feeling about this project you have so wonderfully tried to help me with. I am going to photo my swatch and send it.
> 
> ...


The point is at the top and the bottom will be straight. Cast off your sample and see if I am right. I have made many triangle shawls that start center back at the top. There is usually a spine down the center and the point at the bottom does not become obvious until the bind off.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Bev -- those moon shots are incredible. You certainly have the gift and your new camera is equally extraordinary. Wow.


Same for me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

What great moon photos. Do you have a special camera to take them?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The point is at the top and the bottom will be straight. Cast off your sample and see if I am right. I have made many triangle shawls that start center back at the top. There is usually a spine down the center and the point at the bottom does not become obvious until the bind off.


You are right and that is the problem. What begins as looking what I want turns upside down to what is the opposite. Hard to see in the swatch as it is still on the needles. I may have to give up my idea.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think Bev has an Olympus or Nikon...model # escapes me. I, of course, have gleefully captured BOTH photos and put them into her KP members folder on the second hard drive of this machine. :sm24: 

Went looking for spindle prices before I noticed I was at approx. 25% on my portable...I have to review those YouTube videos to learn how to use my Drop Spindle. Turns out I missed a step per the 1st Drop Spindle video I came to on the other KP topic listing.

One of the reasons I'm starting out with the smaller quantities of the cotton and rougher wool I now have. Why commit the larger stuff when I'm still learning?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> New WIP the red Gansey for me is on the way!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, spooky but fantastic moon photos :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Mom isn't knitting the squares, I am.
> 
> I'll have to research the Indian spindle price. Also the Tikli...(sp?)...support spindle.


Yes, I know you are doing the knitting of the squares, but I thought you said your mom was putting them together for you?

Hope you get a good price for the spindle you want. Some of them are very pretty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Bev, Gary's patience sure paid off! Glad you didn't give up. Those are wonderful pictures of the moon and moon reflection on the water. I especially love the way you captured the moon with the clouds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--this is exciting watching the development of a budding professional photographer. Photography has always been a favorite art/skill of mine. Go girl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Bev,,,,,oh my goodness, those are lovely pictures of the moon!!!!!


Ditto from me, Bev! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, DFL, Tricia, Bonnie, Karen, Norma,Bonnie, Pam and Tanya. Bonnie, I have a Nikon Coopix P 600, which I love! Thanks for those kind words, Tanya. I have my Photoshop downloaded, just have to figure out how to run it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann your scarf is beautiful.. I love the Blue... as for the beads I like the second ones from the right... also I do think they are all very pretty.. I just really like irredecent beads in a knitted item.. I think they sparkle and show up better at times and hide at other times so its a fun piece to wear.. 

Thanks for the information on Sil-pat's DeEtta... but now I am confused... is this different than what you use on the bottom of your oven?? Your bread looks great... I bet it tasted great too


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh No Ann!!!! I'd be wanting to shorten a little dogs life (but only until I settled down) I am so sorry this happened... he just loves what you do unfortunately when he plays with it instead of a beautiful shawl he gets a rats nest..  I see you are in process of rolling it back up.. I hope it goes better than expected... ((((hugs)))) and if I could send patience I would send that too!!!


Julie that is beautiful yarn... I think it will make a great Gansey... 

Tricia thanks for the pattern... it is very pretty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Another question for our German speakers--Karen/Sue

I have this pattern without a picture and questions about the directions. I need to find the original source of the pattern but am not understanding the information in what I have. Here is the file on my computer. Can you tell me if the top lines are a magazine? a pattern name? or any other information that would be helpful. The yarn is a Schachenmyer yarn that is no longer be made.

Here is the .pdf file I was able to save. The biggest question for me is under Instructions, Part 1. It directs to CO 11 stitches and gives the direction for knitting those 11 stitches. However, it then drops the ball (pardon a pun) and leaves you head scratching for how to begin the increases as all the stitches are accounted for in row 1. I can only think to insert a YO in the middle of the 5 purl stitches on row 1. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I printed out that hat pattern last night thinking I might do it but it takes 16 different colors!????????????. That may have changed my mind!


certainly would of changed mine!! ... what about using a main color then a variegated color for the color work.. it wouldn't be perfect but the design would show up and I have seen that done many times.. kind of like a stained glass effect..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya, DeEtta, JanetLee and Julie. I was lucky to have such a good hubby. I was ready to give up and head back to the tent. There was mist all around the ocean, I didn't think we would be able to see anything. He settled down and refused to move. "We are waiting to see for sure."


Stunning pictures... and Gary sure had your back on this one.. I can just see him with a stubborn edge to his jaw!! LOL I am glad he made you stay.. these are great and I know how hard it is to get a good pic of the moon.. mine have never turned out... but I keep trying.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, DFL, Tricia, Bonnie, Karen, Norma,Bonnie, Pam and Tanya. Bonnie, I have a Nikon Coopix P 600, which I love! Thanks for those kind words, Tanya. I have my Photoshop downloaded, just have to figure out how to run it.


It is a complicated program but has many options for editing which you will probably love. I know my daughter did and another professional photographer I know also loves it. All the design people I know also use it because of the options for visuals.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I hope you can get what you want sorted out.. but I sure am enjoying collecting more patterns.. 

My Malachite yarn came yesterday... I was a bit surprised at how small the skeins are but they are beautiful and when all added up together they come to over 600 yds.. the yarn is so pretty too... if you turn the skein one way or the other it had depth to it... I can see when knitted up where it will have a lot of movement and shine to it.. 

Well I woke up to no internet and after a half hour messing with it I finally got on here... and now I need to get ready for work..  I hate wasting all my morning time fussing with the computer!!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> At last I have taken a picture of the scarf version of First Gift .


It is beautiful, Ann. Love the color. For you MKAL, I like the beads second from the right in the photo or the purples.

I worked with a lady who had Meniere's and can recall times that someone would need to take her home, Sue.

The temps in the morning are in the 60's and highs in the mid to high 70's. And yes, it is cooler in the shade but, given the altitude, about 8000-9000', the sun is very hot when you are in it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Oh dear, that is a tangled mess


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> certainly would of changed mine!! ... what about using a main color then a variegated color for the color work.. it wouldn't be perfect but the design would show up and I have seen that done many times.. kind of like a stained glass effect..


Maybe that would work, I'll have to take a closer look at it when I have time


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Ann your scarf is beautiful.. I love the Blue... as for the beads I like the second ones from the right... also I do think they are all very pretty.. I just really like irredecent beads in a knitted item.. I think they sparkle and show up better at times and hide at other times so its a fun piece to wear..
> 
> Thanks for the information on Sil-pat's DeEtta... but now I am confused... is this different than what you use on the bottom of your oven?? Your bread looks great... I bet it tasted great too


Ronie -- Sorry to cause confusion, and YES we are talking about different things. I use a TEFLON sheet in the bottom of the oven for easy cleanup. These I get in bulk via e-bay. They aren't real expensive and their cost certainly is less than oven cleaners, breathing those god-awful fumes and the labor to clean an oven. Even though my oven is self-cleaning, I recognize that it is very hard on the oven element to run the self cleaning mechanism. I started using the Teflon sheets as a means of reducing to a minimum the need to run the self-cleaning option.

For baking and candy making, I use the SILPATs which are Silicone sheets. Food does not stick to the silicone and the sheets are easy to clean up also. (You can tell that I'm into easy cleanup which for a business is a labor saving bonus particularly when you are the labor).

And the photo I showed of the Silpats where logs of biscotti after its 1st baking which had just come out of the oven. If you've never made biscotti, it is a 2-step process. You mix the dough, form a log and bake it at a low temp. Then you cut the log into pieces and bake it again. By the time the biscotti has been baked twice, it is a hard, dried out cookie which has a very long shelf live (literally years). There are 2 types of biscotti: Tuscan and Roman. These 2 types reflect different regions in Italy and actually produce quite different products. Tuscan biscotti has no oil or butter incorporated into the dough; so when made has a much longer shelf life. Roman biscotti typically uses butter in the dough; so you produce a much more crumbly cookie -- one more like the traditional American cookie. Therefore it has a shorter shelf life. Tuscan biscotti has been dated back several thousands of years and was reputed to be used for long see voyages. In any case, I make the Tuscan style because it has 2 advantages in my opinion: 1) less fat (good for health and $$), and 2) longer shelf life (good for business reasons).

Back in the day when Hart Mtn Bakery was in operation I produced 13 different flavors. To enhance the complexity of the flavors I used a liquor in each flavor. Some of the liquors like amaretto, triple sec, I bought commercially prepared, but others I made myselft: Blueberry liquor, apple, liquor, lemoncello, etc.

As a result of a food contest that I entered in 2005 which I won, I got a grant to work with a group sponsored by Oregon State University to bring food products to market. Through their efforts, I developed packaging that further extended the shelf-life of the biscotti. A commercial artist worked with me to develop an "image" and ultimately we decided on Zia DeEtta as the branch name -- Zia, in Italian meaning Aunt. Here are some misc pics of the products.

Oh, I was going to mention flavors. Here they are (in alphabetical order of course, because that's how I think): Anise/Almond (traditional Italian), Apricot White Chocolate (has coriander in it), Blueberry/Walnut, Cherry/Almond, Chocolate Cherry (made with Dutch chocolate and tart dried cherries), Chocolate Chocolate Chip (made with semi-sweet choc chips, almonds and cocoa), Cinnamon/Apple (with walnuts -- a take off on apple pies), Cranberry/Orange, Hazelnut, Lemon/Almond, Lemon/Poppy Seed, Orange/Pecan, and lastly, Orange/Pistachio.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, that is very interesting. Great information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh No Ann!!!! I'd be wanting to shorten a little dogs life (but only until I settled down) I am so sorry this happened... he just loves what you do unfortunately when he plays with it instead of a beautiful shawl he gets a rats nest..  I see you are in process of rolling it back up.. I hope it goes better than expected... ((((hugs)))) and if I could send patience I would send that too!!!
> 
> Julie that is beautiful yarn... I think it will make a great Gansey...
> 
> Tricia thanks for the pattern... it is very pretty!


Thank you, Ronie- the greatness or otherwise is really up to me. I've just untwisted my cast on, think I can get away with that bit of fudging. Designwise it will be a repeat of the green one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The question is the direction of the slant. Every pattern I have seen has the slant in the opposite direction of what I want.
> As the piece grows in width and length I see it reaching the proper width. Then the pattern will use increases/decreases to keep the slant in the correct direction but stop the growth in width. I will figure out the armholes and top as I get there. A back will have to be done separately and then front/back sewn together.


Let me put my thinking cap on and see what pops out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- Sorry to cause confusion, and YES we are talking about different things. I use a TEFLON sheet in the bottom of the oven for easy cleanup. These I get in bulk via e-bay. They aren't real expensive and their cost certainly is less than oven cleaners, breathing those god-awful fumes and the labor to clean an oven. Even though my oven is self-cleaning, I recognize that it is very hard on the oven element to run the self cleaning mechanism. I started using the Teflon sheets as a means of reducing to a minimum the need to run the self-cleaning option.
> 
> For baking and candy making, I use the SILPATs which are Silicone sheets. Food does not stick to the silicone and the sheets are easy to clean up also. (You can tell that I'm into easy cleanup which for a business is a labor saving bonus particularly when you are the labor).
> 
> ...


If only I were closer! I would have loved dunking your biscotti!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> You are right and that is the problem. What begins as looking what I want turns upside down to what is the opposite. Hard to see in the swatch as it is still on the needles. I may have to give up my idea.


Okay, just a brain burp that may help. Keep in mind the mitered squares. You start with a lot of stitches and decrease down the center and the bias is going the way you want it to.

Could you try somthing like that? Cast on the number of stitches you want and decrease on the sides or by the cable to get the bias?

Just a thought.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is a complicated program but has many options for editing which you will probably love. I know my daughter did and another professional photographer I know also loves it. All the design people I know also use it because of the options for visuals.


I have been using Photoshop and it is actually fairly easy to figure out for the most part. If you do something you don't like, just don't save it and start over.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Here you go Julie!

What do you think? They are from one of Barbara Walker's books.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--am very impressed with the sophistication of your baking abilities and marketing skills. 

I do have questions about the silicone sheets. I know we are told they are safe, but have to say, that nothing every made of chemicals has proved safe over time. All these products out gas, or break down and affect the food they are in contact with, or in the oven affected by any outgasing. I know they sound terrific and was almost enticed into buying them but thought better of it given the rotten track records of industry, especially the end that makes these chemical and petroleum based products. 

Ann--glad your yarn tangle is getting reclaimed. How frustrating. Good thing that little fuzz ball is so loved. Don't remember if I commented on your stole/scarf. It is beautiful.

Just got a call from the Federal Court. After 4 yrs of the school district digging its heels in and going for blood, they came into court this a.m. expecting the Defense to begin its case. They didn't. After the testimony of 2 witnesses for the Plaintiff plus her grueling many hours on the witness stand yesterday, the school district decided to settle. This is such a great win. Not only does it assuage the incredible emotional pain caused this guidance counselor and provide some financial recompense for her lost income and professional assault, it puts on record the problem we have been fighting for years in the district. It is astounding the arrogance of the school district. They literally created a paper trail of blatant lies, just making things up. They were not even very good at it. Their lies were all nebulous in nature and could never be substantiated on the witness stand. I am so relieved to see this woman receive some evidence of her righteousness. And cannot wait to get back to the district to rub it in their faces. I call them high priced sleeze on legs with a grin. I am sorry if the teachers on this group take offense, but schools are not the neutral and equitable institutions that they purport to be and this school district has gotten caught many times for the crap they pull on students and professionals. I am jumping for joy this case is over, and settled in favor of the defense. Well worth the 2 days of time traveling 70 miles each way to Federal Court and sitting in witness. The Administrators of the district were on trial and they know me and the other people who sat in support of this guidance counselor. They cannot run and they cannot hide on this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Let me put my thinking cap on and see what pops out.


That will be great Janet Lee. Would love to find a solution if at all possible. My substitute venture is again a challenge and have actually called WEBS and posted the yarn company to see if the second pattern is theirs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Here you go Julie!
> 
> What do you think? They are from one of Barbara Walker's books.


I like them all, but the bottom ones appeal a bit more. The one on the left could be spectacular, and yes a lot easier to knit in the round.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Okay, just a brain burp that may help. Keep in mind the mitered squares. You start with a lot of stitches and decrease down the center and the bias is going the way you want it to.
> 
> Could you try somthing like that? Cast on the number of stitches you want and decrease on the sides or by the cable to get the bias?
> 
> Just a thought.


Have already thought about the Miter Squares. They are very similar to the Chevron concept that DeEtta posted. They can be used for an interesting pattern, unfortunately the direction of the knitting bias is the opposite of what I want. Trying to find some other approach I can only come up with doing separate pieces on the bias and then grafting them or knitting a center panel to tie them together. Frustrating but an interesting dilemma actually, particularly if we can find a solution. The exercise is also creating a number of intriguing designs to work on. So all will not be lost.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have been using Photoshop and it is actually fairly easy to figure out for the most part. If you do something you don't like, just don't save it and start over.


That is good to know. Are you using it for photo editing or design work?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Just got a call from the Federal Court. After 4 yrs of the school district digging its heels in and going for blood, they came into court this a.m. expecting the Defense to begin its case. They didn't. After the testimony of 2 witnesses for the Plaintiff plus her grueling many hours on the witness stand yesterday, the school district decided to settle. This is such a great win. Not only does it assuage the incredible emotional pain caused this guidance counselor and provide some financial recompense for her lost income and professional assault, it puts on record the problem we have been fighting for years in the district. It is astounding the arrogance of the school district. They literally created a paper trail of blatant lies, just making things up. They were not even very good at it. Their lies were all nebulous in nature and could never be substantiated on the witness stand. I am so relieved to see this woman receive some evidence of her righteousness. And cannot wait to get back to the district to rub it in their faces. I call them high priced sleeze on legs with a grin. I am sorry if the teachers on this group take offense, but schools are not the neutral and equitable institutions that they purport to be and this school district has gotten caught many times for the crap they pull on students and professionals. I am jumping for joy this case is over, and settled in favor of the defense. Well worth the 2 days of time traveling 70 miles each way to Federal Court and sitting in witness. The Administrators of the district were on trial and they know me and the other people who sat in support of this guidance counselor. They cannot run and they cannot hide on this.


Tanya -- glad this worked out to y our satisfaction and the benefit of the aggrieved defendant.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> If only I were closer! I would have loved dunking your biscotti!


Julie -- I started making biscotti for my Mom shortly after arriving here some 17 years ago, now. She had them every morning with her coffee. And that is why I chose recipes that were low in fat. Over the years she was my great taste tester. You would certainly have been most welcome.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Here you go Julie!
> 
> What do you think? They are from one of Barbara Walker's books.


They are beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- glad this worked out to y our satisfaction and the benefit of the aggrieved defendant.


Quite so.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. I am so thankful Gary made me stay. He rarely sets his heels, but when he does I had just better go alone cause I won't change his mind.  Good man. 

Thanks, Tanya and Janet Lee, for the encouragement on Photoshop. I got several photos imported, closed it down, opened it up again and then it wanted me to sign in. Windows said it stopped working for one reason or another. I think after I am done here, I will turn the computer off and then on again to see if that helps.

Janet Lee, those are gorgeous cable patterns. 

Tanya, glad the court case worked out for the little person. Glad it is finally over for her.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie ,I can hardly blame my young man for playing !It didn't even occur to me about him reaching it .I am slowly sorting it .The beads 2nd from the right were most popular so are ordered .
Janet Lee ..that is attractive .
Now Bev ...you had better stop telling us about how wonderful Gary is or you may find us hot footing it to try to lure him away from you ???? Your camera skills are great .
Your packaging is most attractive DeEtta .No wonder your goodies are popular .Seems like a whole lot of hard work but rewarding .Perhaps you should keep going until all the packing materials are used up .I will join Julie in joining you for a
Few treats .
Tricia ..untangling black would be a strain on the eyes I am sure .
Keep having fun Barbara .


.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> You are right and that is the problem. What begins as looking what I want turns upside down to what is the opposite. Hard to see in the swatch as it is still on the needles. I may have to give up my idea.


Look at this, knit a little sample and see what you think. Remember the start is center top and what is on the needles the sides and the center is the point at the bottom. I think you are working too hard to turn it upside down".


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Look at this, knit a little sample and see what you think. Remember the start is center top and what is on the needles the sides and the center is the point at the bottom. I think you are working too hard to turn it upside down".


oops -- no pic??


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> oops -- no pic??


Forgot to add the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-age-of-brass-and-steam-kerchief
Thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is good to know. Are you using it for photo editing or design work?


Photo editing. I have another program for design work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I started making biscotti for my Mom shortly after arriving here some 17 years ago, now. She had them every morning with her coffee. And that is why I chose recipes that were low in fat. Over the years she was my great taste tester. You would certainly have been most welcome.


 :sm24: That must be a treasured memory. In many ways I am glad my mum was seriously caught by the dementia, for only the nine months she lived with me. One of my goals achieved- looking after her to the end. But at 38/9 as I was not nearly as exhausting, as when one is also in older age.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I started making biscotti for my Mom shortly after arriving here some 17 years ago, now. She had them every morning with her coffee. And that is why I chose recipes that were low in fat. Over the years she was my great taste tester. You would certainly have been most welcome.
> DeEtta (aka Belle)


Are your recipes copyrighted...or can we have a chocolate, cinnamon, or nut mixture that you'd think we'd enjoy? I will have to choose the butter mixture as I don't want to break out my Mom's porcelain front teeth. Not being cruel, she doesn't need the visit to the dental office due to a hard cookie crunch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Ronie ,I can hardly blame my young man for playing !It didn't even occur to me about him reaching it .I am slowly sorting it .The beads 2nd from the right were most popular so are ordered .
> Janet Lee ..that is attractive .
> Now Bev ...you had better stop telling us about how wonderful Gary is or you may find us hot footing it to try to lure him away from you ???? Your camera skills are great .
> Your packaging is most attractive DeEtta .No wonder your goodies are popular .Seems like a whole lot of hard work but rewarding .Perhaps you should keep going until all the packing materials are used up .I will join Julie in joining you for a
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Wouldn't that be great to meet up half way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Are your recipes copyrighted...or can we have a chocolate, cinnamon, or nut mixture that you'd think we'd enjoy? I will have to choose the butter mixture as I don't want to break out my Mom's porcelain front teeth. Not being cruel, she doesn't need the visit to the dental office due to a hard cookie crunch.


That is why they are such good dunkers, though. The Italians dunk them in their wine I believe as well as in coffee.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Forgot to add the link. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-age-of-brass-and-steam-kerchief
> Thanks.


Rechecked my "database" drive and I have the ABS kerchief already on this machine. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- glad this worked out to y our satisfaction and the benefit of the aggrieved defendant.


DeEtta--thank you. Have been on the phone most of the afternoon sharing with others: we are all feeling giddy with the success. And even if their is a gag order on the parties, there is none on me. Heeheehee. I sit on a committee with the worse offender who was being sued and she will have to face me and others who plan on attending our first meeting this year in October. I think all of us, not just the plaintiff, feel vindicated after so many years of struggle in the District to have such a significant win. While helping this woman be able to move forward and help reclaim her sense of confidence and overcome the humiliation that was dumped on her, it will also aid the rest of us in pushing changes sorely needed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Look at this, knit a little sample and see what you think. Remember the start is center top and what is on the needles the sides and the center is the point at the bottom. I think you are working too hard to turn it upside down".


Tricia--REally appreciate the time you have taken to help out on this problem. You are right, too much time to upside down the knitting bias--don't think it possible and will have to give up on the idea, at least for now. I am quite familiar with the construction of the pattern you sent, and have numerous patterns based on it. But all is not lost. I learned, finally, that my idea is not possible and you have provided some very interesting patterns that are now saved.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JanetLee, very interesting cables, I really like the bottom left one.

DeEtta, I didn't realize your bakery was such a commercial endeavour, I was thinking more like a private bake sale. I have a recipe from. A friend for chocolate biscotti that are very good, I don't drink coffe so just ate them dry, still liked them

Tanya, I'm glad your friend got the outcome from the law suit that you wanted. 
This morning I brought n a wheelbarrel full of corn, I've taken it off the cobs & it's now in the oven, I cook it there, then let it cool & bag & freeze, it turns out very well & tastes almost like fresh.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With the Biscotti I was thinking of my homemade chocolate milk...that I can heat to "hot cocoa" temperature. YUM!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, you make me smile.  And thanks. 

Biscotti sounds great, DeEtta. And your baking looks quite organized. 'Course it would have to be for as much as you sell.

I did get the Adobe to work. Can't get my organizer up, but I think that is because they are stopping the Revel app today. But I figured out how to get photos over to Photoshop and watermark them. I am just putting a little drib on the bottom corner of the photo. I realize they can be downloaded and cropped. I'm not going to worry about it. Just getting a watermark makes me feel official.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, you make me smile.  And thanks.
> 
> Biscotti sounds great, DeEtta. And your baking looks quite organized. 'Course it would have to be for as much as you sell.
> 
> I did get the Adobe to work. Can't get my organizer up, but I think that is because they are stopping the Revel app today. But I figured out how to get photos over to Photoshop and watermark them. I am just putting a little drib on the bottom corner of the photo. I realize they can be downloaded and cropped. I'm not going to worry about it. Just getting a watermark makes me feel official.


Yea!!!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JanetLee, very interesting cables, I really like the bottom left one.
> 
> DeEtta, I didn't realize your bakery was such a commercial endeavour, I was thinking more like a private bake sale. I have a recipe from. A friend for chocolate biscotti that are very good, I don't drink coffe so just ate them dry, still liked them
> 
> ...


Bonnie--this was a professional person being trashed for racial reasons. She came to me and my organization for support which we gladly provided. This win is a vindication, not only for this woman, but for all of us trying to effect important changes for equity treatment for all our children and adults. And given I just learned my DIL and gd are moving back into this school district this victory carries especial meaning and value to me.

On other notes: do you have any suggestions for using over rip cucumbers. I had only 5 of them this year, 2 of them showing up amongst the huge leaves having turned yellow and orange.

And for you, some pic of the Golden Branywine tomatoes which you had asked me about last week. You can see how large and convoluted they can become. Inside they are not very watery and delicious.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: That must be a treasured memory. In many ways I am glad my mum was seriously caught by the dementia, for only the nine months she lived with me. One of my goals achieved- looking after her to the end. But at 38/9 as I was not nearly as exhausting, as when one is also in older age.


Julie -- As I think back on it, I can see know that Mom was already exhibiting symptoms of dementia a long time before it was obvious. There were lots of symptoms like little forgetful things like how to tie a scarf and why did one find the dishrag in the freezer and where are the keys. But fortunately, my Mom was a woman of strong habits so she was able to function for along time before we realized there was a lot more going on than just aging. By 2010 things were getting bad and she was constantly calling on me for help with simple things, but stuff she should have been able to do. By 2011 it was clear that she needed pretty much constant care during the day. By fall of 2013 she was walking off. And by Feb of 2014 when one of our neighbors brought her back to me having picked her up about 1/2 mile from the house after dark in a snow storm without shoes or a coat on, I didn't let her out of my sight again. I had to bring her to my house at night so she couldn't get out if I fell asleep -- which worked to keep her at least out of the weather. But as she continued to go downhill, like many others, she became frustrated and took her anger out on me which I understood, but still it is hard. It was also early that year that I nearly had a stroke -- of course, caused by the anxiety and fatigue. But we kept trying to make it work until June of 2014 when I was able to get her into a facility. She did not go willingly and still today, everytime I see her part of the conversation is when can she go home -- not that she remembers what home is or where it is. This whole process has really opened my eyes since it was all new to me. Now my uncle, my Mom's brother, is following in her footsteps. Fortunately, I've been able to help my cousin who has stepped in to help.

Everyday we read such promising news about treatments, cures, or preventative approaches to dementia in all its forms. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that one day soon, there will really be a solution. Otherwise, can you imagine what will happen when my generation (yep, the baby boomers) in their massive numbers hits the system with all the requirements for special care. I shudder at the thought.

Well, enough of this. I've just finished repairing my drapery rod (11 feet long) that holds the drapes in my kitchen. Took the sheets of the windows and now I plan on sitting down and knitting. Going to try and finish the afghan I started awhile back. So fingers crossed, maybe one WIP down today.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> JanetLee, very interesting cables, I really like the bottom left one.
> 
> DeEtta, I didn't realize your bakery was such a commercial endeavour, I was thinking more like a private bake sale. I have a recipe from. A friend for chocolate biscotti that are very good, I don't drink coffe so just ate them dry, still liked them...


Bonnie -- Yep, I started the bakery after I moved to this remote location and decided I needed a job -- so created my own. Although I live about 50 miles from the largest town in the county, that town has no bakery. So even from the county seat, if you wanted that came from a baker you'd have to drive about 100 miles. So, I went through the hoops to get my home certified as a commercial kitchen and officially became a "manufacturer." Other than internet sales, I never had a retail outlet. Rather I sold through other shops and at open air markets, and shows. It was a huge challenge starting with the fact that I have no prior experience in food manufacture. So everything was a learning experience. But I'm proud to say, that the venture was successful and welcomed to the community. I had a great time, but it wore me out because there is no labor pool to draw from -- I mean none. So I did everything myself. But for the many years that I ran the bakery, I supported myself and made a profit too. Most importantly, if I felt like screaming at the boss, I just went into the bathroom and talked to the mirror.

When I started, I had a few rules I made for myself: #1 -- I wouldn't sell anything I wouldn't eat or serve to my family. #2 -- only high quality ingredients went into my goods. #3 -- no preservatives. #4 -- I wouldn't sell anything that wasn't packaged in a such a manner that I might buy it myself -- and I'm picky, and #5 -- my customers had the right to expect that products would be equally good every time -- and that means you aim for a consistent product and eliminate goods which are below the expected standard. Baking is a repeatable event not a one-off artist adventure.

Time to shut up before I bore everyone. You can tell I'm passionate about this.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--REally appreciate the time you have taken to help out on this problem. You are right, too much time to upside down the knitting bias--don't think it possible and will have to give up on the idea, at least for now. I am quite familiar with the construction of the pattern you sent, and have numerous patterns based on it. But all is not lost. I learned, finally, that my idea is not possible and you have provided some very interesting patterns that are now saved.


Depending on what you want. I was seeing the cheverons, not the stitches.
Try 3 increases on each side and a decrease each side on center. CO even number, maybe 8 or 10. You need 14 stitches before you can start the decreases.
K2, Inc 3 k to 2 stitches before center, sk1p, k2tog, knit to 5 stitches from end Inc 3, K2
Purl back
These 2 rows. If you want the v more shallow add knit and purl rows between the pattern.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just received an e-mail from the Creative Living Group at Oregon State Fair congratulating me on my entry winning Best of Show and inviting me to an awards thing. But I have no clue which of the four items won...... Fortunately, I expect a friend who is visiting the fair today to call soon and fill me in. Now I can hardly wait to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With the Biscotti I was thinking of my homemade chocolate milk...that I can heat to "hot cocoa" temperature. YUM!


And I was pulling your leg!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, how funny! Not knowing which items won. No doubt you will find out. 

Tanya, there is a place in town-a homeowner has a self serve stand in his driveway and he has yellow tomatos. I remember years ago he told me they were heirloom. They look a little like yours, but I have not gotten one as large as yours lately. We haven't been there for years, just remembered him again. Man, they are as yummy as I remember them. MMMMMMM!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- As I think back on it, I can see know that Mom was already exhibiting symptoms of dementia a long time before it was obvious. There were lots of symptoms like little forgetful things like how to tie a scarf and why did one find the dishrag in the freezer and where are the keys. But fortunately, my Mom was a woman of strong habits so she was able to function for along time before we realized there was a lot more going on than just aging. By 2010 things were getting bad and she was constantly calling on me for help with simple things, but stuff she should have been able to do. By 2011 it was clear that she needed pretty much constant care during the day. By fall of 2013 she was walking off. And by Feb of 2014 when one of our neighbors brought her back to me having picked her up about 1/2 mile from the house after dark in a snow storm without shoes or a coat on, I didn't let her out of my sight again. I had to bring her to my house at night so she couldn't get out if I fell asleep -- which worked to keep her at least out of the weather. But as she continued to go downhill, like many others, she became frustrated and took her anger out on me which I understood, but still it is hard. It was also early that year that I nearly had a stroke -- of course, caused by the anxiety and fatigue. But we kept trying to make it work until June of 2014 when I was able to get her into a facility. She did not go willingly and still today, everytime I see her part of the conversation is when can she go home -- not that she remembers what home is or where it is. This whole process has really opened my eyes since it was all new to me. Now my uncle, my Mom's brother, is following in her footsteps. Fortunately, I've been able to help my cousin who has stepped in to help.
> 
> Everyday we read such promising news about treatments, cures, or preventative approaches to dementia in all its forms. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that one day soon, there will really be a solution. Otherwise, can you imagine what will happen when my generation (yep, the baby boomers) in their massive numbers hits the system with all the requirements for special care. I shudder at the thought.
> 
> Well, enough of this. I've just finished repairing my drapery rod (11 feet long) that holds the drapes in my kitchen. Took the sheets of the windows and now I plan on sitting down and knitting. Going to try and finish the afghan I started awhile back. So fingers crossed, maybe one WIP down today.


DeEtta-watching someone we love slip away is quite a horrid experience. The feeling of helplessness is tormenting. The medical industry is pretty useless for dealing with such condition. However, they are highly suspect in what they do and say. One dramatic example comes from a medical doctor actually. Her DH was diagnosed with Alzheimers and was going downhill seriously. Cannot recall how she came to it, but put her husband on a regiment of organic raw coconut oil. Within a very short time the conditon began to reverse. This has all been documented and the MD has given many talks/interviews on the experience.

A second, and very difference event was a summit on Alzheimer's and Dimentia. I watched several of the 20+ interviews conducted with various medical doctors and holistic practitioners. That summit is available on DVD for purchase now, altho I watched it for free online over about 8 or 9 days I think it was. While filled with incredible information on these conditions, the bottom line for me was the evidence that these neurological conditions are metabolic in origin. In other words our rotten diets and exposure to neurotoxins is what causes the problem. Anyone paying attention to health and healing outside the mainstream media will be learning, or has learned the truth about "food is our medicine and medicine our food." Unfortunately our society is profit motivated, not health oriented: health makes no fortunes! Do not know about alleviating your mother's tragic condition, buy you might want to avail yourself of alternative ways of approaching health and healing especially since your uncle is beginning to suffer similarly. Will be more than happy to provide/share information for you to consider.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations, DeEtta.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--think I will try to save some of the seeds from these golden brandywines. Usually don't like big, sloppy tomatoes but these have substance for their big size and definitely good flavor.

DeEtta--Big Congrats to you for your win. It is like you just sent your goodies into the wind and them be carried as they would. Such a nice surprise for you.

Janet Lee--What is the design program you use? is it one for knitting? Now that a little money will be coming in, I may feel more comfortable investing a little bit in one.

Tricia--thanks again for your suggestions. Will try your latest one this evening, I hope.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta that is incredible... how nice to see your name in the shops :sm02: I love Biscotti mostly the Anise ones but I have had some really nice lemon ones too.. not to much flavor but just enough to enhance my coffee! 

Thanks for clearing up the Silpat/teflon pad situation.. I'll have to look for them. I didn't know you shouldn't clean a self cleaning oven all that often.. good to know for when I get another one... even when I had one I didn't clean it all the time... I just wipe up as I went.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

You are so right DeEtta about us baby boomers getting older.. from what I hear and have read we need to get 'Extended Care' insurance when we retire.. My last client signed up for it.. I am pretty sure she was in her late 60's when she signed up but then she lived life to its fullest!! unfortunately that also means lots of unhealthy habits were picked up along the way.. well not even 6 months after signing up she got sick and they paid for my wages to take care of her... when that ran out they assessed her again and continued to pay until she passed! 
Unfortunately we have to rely on the medical profession unless we are schooled in other ways of dealing with health issues.. Even with me working so close with the ill and learning so much as I went along I wouldn't be able to take care of someone on my own that has gotten gravely ill.. Tanya you are fortunate that you have studied so much and know so much but the average person does not and that makes staying healthy a chore sometimes.. 
Tanya I am glad your friend got a positive result and redemption after such a long struggle.. It isn't just the school system that has issues.. and I don't think all districts have issues but it sounds like in this case your voices are being heard and progress can be made... 
Woo hoo DeEtta that is great news... you and Sue are our Blue Ribbon girls!! :sm01: I can't wait to see what one won!

Seems like I just got home and now I need to go and start dinner  the work is never over...LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, congratulations on your win! Your bakery sounds like a great way to "create" a job, I'm sure many people where thrilled to get baked goods from someone they could trust t supply great foods. There is a lady in our town who does that too. Are you still doing this?

Tanya, when I get big cucumbers, is usually use them for relish if I need it, the rest just go to the bush. Your Brandywine tomatoes are different than I expected,may the name I was thinking they would be a burgundy colour.
You would think by this day & age, racism shouldn't be a factor in the school system


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Those biscotti sound so yummy DeEtta. Very interesting background story about the 2 different kinds. I eat a brand called Nonni Biscotti, probably not half as good as yours. I do enjoy one with my tea. 

Janet Lee, all those cable designs are fantastic. The first Wrought Iron one is really special! 

Tanya, glad the court case was in your groups favor. Sounds like it was a long fight to get justice. 

Congratulations DeEtta on your fair win! Best of Show is quite an honor.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Just received an e-mail from the Creative Living Group at Oregon State Fair congratulating me on my entry winning Best of Show and inviting me to an awards thing. But I have no clue which of the four items won...... Fortunately, I expect a friend who is visiting the fair today to call soon and fill me in. Now I can hardly wait to hear.


Congratulations, DeEtta! That's wonderful and well deserved. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tanya,

http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/08/29/the-vee-tee-a-free-pattern/

Did you see this pattern? It might help you with your design.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Depending on what you want. I was seeing the cheverons, not the stitches.
> Try 3 increases on each side and a decrease each side on center. CO even number, maybe 8 or 10. You need 14 stitches before you can start the decreases.
> K2, Inc 3 k to 2 stitches before center, sk1p, k2tog, knit to 5 stitches from end Inc 3, K2
> Purl back
> These 2 rows. If you want the v more shallow add knit and purl rows between the pattern.


 This was brilliant Tricia. Still some details to work out, but you got the gold star for finally getting what I want to do and providing a solution that does the correct bias slant of the knit stitches. Am playing around with edge and number of increases but it is getting there, finally :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Tonya,
> 
> http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/08/29/the-vee-tee-a-free-pattern/
> 
> Did you see this pattern? It might help you with your design.


Yes, I did and sent it to LP couple of days ago. You must have missed it. I also saw it when she was working on the design about a week or so ago. It is very nice and I would do it with multi colors but not just one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, I did and sent it to LP couple of days ago. You must have missed it. I also saw it when she was working on the design about a week or so ago. It is very nice and I would do it with multi colors but not just one.


Oops! As soon as I saw it I thought about what you were wanting to do!

And I think the name of the program I use is something like Envisio. It is on my desktop and I am on the laptop.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well, hubris has struck!!! You'll remember that I did 2 jumbo balls of yarn on an Old Shale afghan then set it aside to get a 3rd ball. Once I finished up the 12 log cabin squares, I picked up the 3rd ball and set off. Ripped along, not a care in the world. Hit a high today with that e-mail. Sat down and finished up the 3rd ball, wove in the ends and steamed the beginning edge to flatten the curl out. Layed out the afghan to take a photo and noticed that something didn't look right --- well, sure it didn't look right. Instead of doing the 6 K2T, (YO,K1)6 times for each motif, I did 6 K, (YO,K2T)6 times. Dumb de dumb dumb.Well, now to unweave the two ends in question, unravel and do it again. I'm telling you hubris always strikes just when you get a little full of yourself (or at least it does for me). Here is a pic of afghan as it stands now (hid the bad end so you wouldn't see).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, congratulations on your win! Your bakery sounds like a great way to "create" a job, I'm sure many people where thrilled to get baked goods from someone they could trust t supply great foods. There is a lady in our town who does that too. Are you still doing this?
> 
> Tanya, when I get big cucumbers, is usually use them for relish if I need it, the rest just go to the bush. Your Brandywine tomatoes are different than I expected,may the name I was thinking they would be a burgundy colour.
> You would think by this day & age, racism shouldn't be a factor in the school system


Are you seeing the tomatoes as Burgundy? Wow, that is different. They really are a golden yellow color and a very bright one at that.

Relish for the big cucumbers? Hmmm. I can do that, maybe an Indian one. Will check some recipes. Good suggestion.

Would wish the same as you about racism, but it is so structurally embedded in our culture that unless it is really confronted head on, all that happens is temporary bandaids with lots of people wearing blinders. Look at what is going on with Voter IDs, gerrymandering and throwing people by the millions off the voting roles. They tend to be Black people who are perceived as likely to vote Democratic. But the Dems don't do anything about this even if it works against them. In the schools it is the same. My organization spent 11 yrs presenting school specific data about disproportionate numbers of children of color in detention and none ever in the honor societies. Finally a school board member finally paid attention to the numbers and said, "oh look, we have not children of color in the academic and honor societies," as if it had not been reported to the school board year after year. It wasn't that we did have any super bright kids of color in the district. At that time the majority of those children were from high achieving, highly academic families and all did very well, however, they could never get any recognition for their good efforts. If my organization did not exist, the District would not even be willing to look at those numbers. I will not go on because once I start can go on a rant forever on this subject. And I will not write about how my kids were treated when in the District and grown as they are, they are still feeling pain about that experience. And btw, my District is considered a good, liberal/progressive one, one of the better ones in the county and region! :sm13:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well, hubris has struck!!! You'll remember that I did 2 jumbo balls of yarn on an Old Shale afghan then set it aside to get a 3rd ball. Once I finished up the 12 log cabin squares, I picked up the 3rd ball and set off. Ripped along, not a care in the world. Hit a high today with that e-mail. Sat down and finished up the 3rd ball, wove in the ends and steamed the beginning edge to flatten the curl out. Layed out the afghan to take a photo and noticed that something didn't look right --- well, sure it didn't look right. Instead of doing the 6 K2T, (YO,K1)6 times for each motif, I did 6 K, (YO,K2T)6 times. Dumb de dumb dumb.Well, now to unweave the two ends in question, unravel and do it again. I'm telling you hubris always strikes just when you get a little full of yourself (or at least it does for me). Here is a pic of afghan as it stands now (hid the bad end so you wouldn't see).


Yes, that over confidence can really take you down, duh!!! However, the colors really do match your couch excellently and it looks great. But have to say that I am glad to see you do this kind of stupid--makes me not feel so bad when I do the same given your level of expertise and general carefulness. Sorry it ruined your day's high.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oops! As soon as I saw it I thought about what you were wanting to do!
> 
> And I think the name of the program I use is something like Envisio. It is on my desktop and I am on the laptop.


How do you like the Envisio program? Was it tricky to learn?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--think I will try to save some of the seeds from these golden brandywines. Usually don't like big, sloppy tomatoes but these have substance for their big size and definitely good flavor.
> 
> DeEtta--Big Congrats to you for your win. It is like you just sent your goodies into the wind and them be carried as they would. Such a nice surprise for you.
> 
> ...


It may need a little tweaking but the concept works. Most triangle shawls do 2 increases on each half, 1 close to each edge and 1 each side if center. To invert the diagonal requires a decrease at the center. You can use any increase desired, yo, m1, kfb.
I think I used the wrong decrease abbreviation for slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over.

My first thought was k3tog for the center but that would become asymmetrical. 
You can put the increases at the edge or maybe scatter them across the row for a better shape. I was thinking of possibly disguising them in a garder border. possibilities are endless.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I can't remember who ask for the recipe for biscotti. The recipes are the result of lots and lots of experimentation and consumer testing. The recipe I've included here is a generic recipe which is the basic one I started with. For example to make anise/Almond biscotti I'd add 2 Tablespoons of fresh anise see, 3/4 cup of roasted almonds, and 2 tablespoons of Sambucco. For the chocolate, chocolate chip I added: 1/3 cup cocoa, 18 gr of instant coffee crystals, 1 cup of semi-sweet chocolate chips, 2 tablespoons of amaretto and 1 cup of roasted almonds. So if you want to give it a try, have fun and play around.

Basic Biscotti Recipe:


2 whole eggs
2 egg whites
1 tsp vanilla
1 cup sugar
2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp baking soda
¼ tsp salt

Tailor it with:
2/3-1 cup of roasted nuts and/or chopped dried fruit
1-2 Tablespoons of seeds (anise, poppy)
Zest of citrus: orange, lemon
2 Tablespoons of liqueur or liquid
1/3 cup cocoa or Dutch process cocoa (may need to adjust soda or add some baking powder)
Other spices

1. Preheat oven to 325°
2. Combine eggs, egg whites, flavoring, optional seeds, citrus zest and liqueur.
3. Add sugar, flour, salt, soda. Mix well. If necessary, add moisture.
4. Add nuts and dried fruit if being used.
5. Form into 2 logs. Place on 12x17” baking pan with the logs placed parallel to the length of the pan. Place logs on baking sheet or Silpat.
6. Bake for 40 minutes. Remove from oven and rest at least 10 minutes before cutting.
7. Reduce heat to 275°
8. Cut log at an angle to make pieces approx. ½” wide.
9. Place pieces back on pan (no paper or Silpat necessary) with air space around each piece. Bake 12 min and then rotate pan. Cook another 12 min.

Let thoroughly cool. May be stored in air-tight container. Okay to freeze, but it may be necessary to warm in oven after defrosting if biscotti has softened.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, that over confidence can really take you down, duh!!! However, the colors really do match your couch excellently and it looks great. But have to say that I am glad to see you do this kind of stupid--makes me not feel so bad when I do the same given your level of expertise and general carefulness. Sorry it ruined your day's high.


Tanya -- it didn't ruin my day -- I'm so used to this kind of thing happening, I generally just laugh at myself and set to work to fix it. No sense in crying over spilt milk as my Mom would have said. She also engrained in me the philosophy of "if its worth doing, its worth doing right." Can't argue with that -- so ripit, ripit, ripit.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Took longer than I expected and I need to block again to get the edges straighter. I could not match the original guage. :sm03:
This is the project I found in some donated yarn. I untangled the 3 skeins of black yarn and added a couple of balls of remnant yarn. It made a nice lap robe but took longer to go around the border then I expected.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> It may need a little tweaking but the concept works. Most triangle shawls do 2 increases on each half, 1 close to each edge and 1 each side if center. To invert the diagonal requires a decrease at the center. You can use any increase desired, yo, m1, kfb.
> I think I used the wrong decrease abbreviation for slip 1, knit 1, pass slipped stitch over.
> 
> My first thought was k3tog for the center but that would become asymmetrical.
> You can put the increases at the edge or maybe scatter them across the row for a better shape. I was thinking of possibly disguising them in a garder border. possibilities are endless.


Yes, to all possibilities. I have been playing with how I want the increases. Finding inc 2 each side works better as it puts less tension on the edge. Maybe if they were spaced across the row it would be easier but not sure how it would affect the bias knit appearance. And you did do a Sl2, K2tog, Passo for a decrease which is fine. Can also do Sl1, K1, Passo for a single decrease. Very many possibilities. Such a simple solution. My brain thought mitering the center but wasn't seeing it clearly. Did say the brain is functioning like cotton. Will do a couple more variations before deciding. Feels so much more relaxing now that the core concept is clear. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Took longer than I expected and I need to block again to get the edges straighter. I could not match the original guage. :sm03:
> This is the project I found in some donated yarn. I untangled the 3 skeins of black yarn and added a couple of balls of remnant yarn. It made a nice lap robe but took longer to go around the border then I expected.


Sharp looking. Nice save with this one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, sorry about the rip out you have to do. I hate when that happens, but it always seems to from time to time.

Tricia, love your black and pink crochet lap robe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- it didn't ruin my day -- I'm so used to this kind of thing happening, I generally just laugh at myself and set to work to fix it. No sense in crying over spilt milk as my Mom would have said. She also engrained in me the philosophy of "if its worth doing, its worth doing right." Can't argue with that -- so ripit, ripit, ripit.


Didn't want to mention the frog pond, but knew that is where you would visit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Took longer than I expected and I need to block again to get the edges straighter. I could not match the original guage. :sm03:
> This is the project I found in some donated yarn. I untangled the 3 skeins of black yarn and added a couple of balls of remnant yarn. It made a nice lap robe but took longer to go around the border then I expected.


This looks sharp. Very 1950'ish. Pink and Black and Chrome were my mother's colors. And I still run across bathrooms with those pink tiles and fixtures and black and white mosaic floor tiles.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Do I add more butter, cream, milk, or liquor to smooth out the batter? I can use the Rum I have to make for nicely flavored Biscotti! It *is* the main reason I bought a 750ml bottle after all. Pastry and Figgy Pudding is the main reason(s) for Golden or Dark Rum (I now have Dark, Bacardi).


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Yes, to all possibilities. I have been playing with how I want the increases. Finding inc 2 each side works better as it puts less tension on the edge. Maybe if they were spaced across the row it would be easier but not sure how it would affect the bias knit appearance. And you did do a Sl2, K2tog, Passo for a decrease which is fine. Can also do Sl1, K1, Passo for a single decrease. Very many possibilities. Such a simple solution. My brain thought mitering the center but wasn't seeing it clearly. Did say the brain is functioning like cotton. Will do a couple more variations before deciding. Feels so much more relaxing now that the core concept is clear. :sm24: :sm24:


There needs to be 3 Inc on each side of the center and 1 decrease. I didn't play any more once I saw the concept worked. To slant the dec could be k2tog on one side and s1k1psso on the other side.

I am so tired of this tablet changing what I type, sometimes three or 4 times. :sm22:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> There needs to be 3 Inc on each side of the center and 1 decrease. I didn't play any more once I saw the concept worked. To slant the dec could be k2tog on one side and s1k1psso on the other side.
> 
> I am so tired of this tablet changing what I type, sometimes three or 4 times. :sm22:


Happily I only have 2-3 changes...on my portable. I only concern myself with red underline with the Desktop computer. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Anyone who got this while free: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panes
...let me know via PM if you're willing to email me the pattern. I've tried several times but I'm not on my portable...and I STILL don't have that special 2 possible connection flash drive for downloads.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Do I add more butter, cream, milk, or liquor to smooth out the batter? I can use the Rum I have to make for nicely flavored Biscotti! It *is* the main reason I bought a 750ml bottle after all. Pastry and Figgy Pudding is the main reason(s) for Golden or Dark Rum (I now have Dark, Bacardi).


I typically use water because I don't want to unbalance the flavors in the recipe. I would avoid all of the milk products because you are adding chemical compounds which already in the recipe. Of course, if you are experimenting -- then give one of them a try.

I find it is rare when I need to add more liquid, but occasionally I do. You don't want the dough to be too sticky because then it becomes very difficult to shape into a log which then needs to be moved to the baking pan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

No, I didn't see the tomatoes as burgundy, they were yellow, I had expected by the name for them to be burgundy for some reason????

I make a really nice hotdog relish that has a mustard sauce. If you want the recipe I'll dig it out.

I've heard on the news about the people being taken off the voters lists & them making it difficult to vote,seems like something that should have happened in the 60's, not now!

quote=tamarque]Are you seeing the tomatoes as Burgundy? Wow, that is different. They really are a golden yellow color and a very bright one at that.

Relish for the big cucumbers? Hmmm. I can do that, maybe an Indian one. Will check some recipes. Good suggestion.

Would wish the same as you about racism, but it is so structurally embedded in our culture that unless it is really confronted head on, all that happens is temporary bandaids with lots of people wearing blinders. Look at what is going on with Voter IDs, gerrymandering and throwing people by the millions off the voting roles. They tend to be Black people who are perceived as likely to vote Democratic. But the Dems don't do anything about this even if it works against them. In the schools it is the same. My organization spent 11 yrs presenting school specific data about disproportionate numbers of children of color in detention and none ever in the honor societies. Finally a school board member finally paid attention to the numbers and said, "oh look, we have not children of color in the academic and honor societies," as if it had not been reported to the school board year after year. It wasn't that we did have any super bright kids of color in the district. At that time the majority of those children were from high achieving, highly academic families and all did very well, however, they could never get any recognition for their good efforts. If my organization did not exist, the District would not even be willing to look at those numbers. I will not go on because once I start can go on a rant forever on this subject. And I will not write about how my kids were treated when in the District and grown as they are, they are still feeling pain about that experience. And btw, my District is considered a good, liberal/progressive one, one of the better ones in the county and region! :sm13:[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can't remember who ask for the recipe for biscotti. The recipes are the result of lots and lots of experimentation and consumer testing. The recipe I've included here is a generic recipe which is the basic one I started with. For example to make anise/Almond biscotti I'd add 2 Tablespoons of fresh anise see, 3/4 cup of roasted almonds, and 2 tablespoons of Sambucco. For the chocolate, chocolate chip I added: 1/3 cup cocoa, 18 gr of instant coffee crystals, 1 cup of semi-sweet chocolate chips, 2 tablespoons of amaretto and 1 cup of roasted almonds. So if you want to give it a try, have fun and play around.
> 
> Basic Biscotti Recipe:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the recipe, I'll try them later when I get back to baking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, sorry you had to visit the frog pond, but if you didn't fix it, it would drive you crazy.

Tricia, nice blanket.

JanetLee, there are some other nice patterns on that site you posted, did you all see this me? I early like it.
http://rovingcrafters.com/2016/04/27/shetland-glory-a-free-knit-pattern/

So many pretty patterns, just not enough to time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, those tomatoes are very different. They look very different.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta ..wonderful result at the fair and especially after the worry about transportation of a large object .
Karen after cooking the biscotti then dip them in brandy as you eat them ! As Julie pointed out that was the idea in Italy --not brandy necessarily but alcohol of some kind .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Just received an e-mail from the Creative Living Group at Oregon State Fair congratulating me on my entry winning Best of Show and inviting me to an awards thing. But I have no clue which of the four items won...... Fortunately, I expect a friend who is visiting the fair today to call soon and fill me in. Now I can hardly wait to hear.


Brilliant, brilliant , brilliant! :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, the good end looks lovely :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is very vibrant. Great use of your resources :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> De Etta ..wonderful result at the fair and especially after the worry about transportation of a large object .
> Karen after cooking the biscotti then dip them in brandy as you eat them ! As Julie pointed out that was the idea in Italy --not brandy necessarily but alcohol of some kind .


If it weren't for my anti-depressant medication I might consider the Riesling...but I'm using that for the savory barbecue sauce:

Take equal parts:
Parsley
Rubbed Sage (it's the softer variety, not my pointy leaf type...though I can use either)
Powdered Rosemary
Thyme
About a 1/2-1 cup of Riesling
Powdered Mustard

Whisk the powdered ingredients and then the wine with them. Add a 15-16 ounce can of Hunt's tomato sauce and whisk together again. Cover all of these ingredients in the glass measuring cup with a Glad Cling Wrap piece and let sit in your refrigerator for about 12 hours.

Make sure you have a thawed or recently purchased pork rib or roast ready to put in your glass long pan (bigger than the 9x14+/-). Make scores along the rib side (if you don't remove that membrane) and criss-cross score any fat on the meat side. Leave the rib side down and the fat/meat side up. Cover well with the aged herb, wine and tomato sauce mix...don't hold any back as you can always make more sauce.

Bake at 325 Fahrenheit until you distinctly smell roasted meat and the temperature in the thickest part is 165 and climbing.

Take out and either chow down on a portion or let rest a bit so division of ribs/roast is easier (you can touch the meat without wincing bare-handed).

Remember to choose 2 year old medium sherry or Riesling...preferably the last, as the flavor is not bad after the roasting is done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There needs to be 3 Inc on each side of the center and 1 decrease. I didn't play any more once I saw the concept worked. To slant the dec could be k2tog on one side and s1k1psso on the other side.
> 
> I am so tired of this tablet changing what I type, sometimes three or 4 times. :sm22:


 2 increases each side is working. With 3 increases the edges seem to be too tight and pull the edge down as in a outward curve. I am keeping the increases close to the outer edge. Perhaps I will try doing the increases spread out a bit.

That computer sounds like a nightmare. This one has been behaving itself somewhat better except for web articles. The Shockwave (whatever that is) and Java are a problem and articles opened up keep freezing the computer often making me have to shut down the computer and start up again. My desk top yesterday, which I rarely use, kept throwing up a problem screen about a problem with my monitor-like every few seconds. There is always something with technology that seems to waste your time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, I didn't see the tomatoes as burgundy, they were yellow, I had expected by the name for them to be burgundy for some reason????
> 
> I make a really nice hotdog relish that has a mustard sauce. If you want the recipe I'll dig it out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

To brighten the day, let me introduce you to Wild Hare Brittles. This was yet another facet of the bakery. A lot of work was put into developing a line of brittles (16 flavors) which although developed and tested locally, we intended to be marketed on the web. Flavor development, market testing and package development was fundamentally complete along with the management models necessary for pricing and production. When the business was closed, so did the project. But I still love the whimsy inherent in the concept and in particular I love the art work done for the packaging. Although the business has been officially closed, I’ve still been making and selling brittles at the annual Holiday Fair. Last year, 2015, I made and sold just slightly less than $950 dollars of brittle at the fair. For a community our size, that is really quite remarkable.

I first started making brittles back in 1969 as holiday gifts. Although I loved the flavor, I hated working with the HOT candy and having to butter trays, etc. But when the day came that I discovered SILPATs, and found that they could be used rather than buttered trays for making brittle, everything changed. It didn’t take long for my occasionally over-active mind to hit upon the idea of developing a line of brittles for sale via the web. A 2-year project then began to develop a variety of flavors. Eventually 16 flavors were developed grouped into 4 categories: Nut Brittles, Fruit Brittles, Seed Brittles and Spicy Brittles.

Packaging, as always, became a big part of the development process. One day, I was trying to explain to someone my concept when I used the expression “I got a wild hair.” At that point, things clicked and Wild Hare Brittles was born. Once the brand name was hit upon, the logo was conceived as a slightly outrageous, long-eared rabbit. I started working with an artist who developed a specific rabbit image for each one of the flavors. I plan on introducing you to each of the Wild Hares. I love the fun of each. And of course, with so much variety of images, developing packaging wasn’t that hard. 

We offered the various flavors of brittle in 1 lb bags, 6 oz clear plastic boxes, and 2-oz single serving size. 4-Flavor samplers were also developed for the different groups (nuts, seeds, fruit and spicy). I had envisioned that online orders could self-define what the flavors in a sampler would be for that order. 

So here are a few pictures for your amusement. Over the next couple of days, I’ll put up the artwork for each of the flavors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, they are great fun. I love the honey seed brittle and the piñata cold one :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--that packaging is great. So true, a great product means nothing without great marketing/packaging. Love the Pina Colada and Seed Brittle. They are a gas (remember that one)!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- it didn't ruin my day -- I'm so used to this kind of thing happening, I generally just laugh at myself and set to work to fix it. No sense in crying over spilt milk as my Mom would have said. She also engrained in me the philosophy of "if its worth doing, its worth doing right." Can't argue with that -- so ripit, ripit, ripit.


Oh I can hear my dad saying that now!! Those are the words we were raised on.. and each one of us cannot to do a shabby job of anything.. LOL It must of been the saying of the times... and I wish it were still a part of child raising.. I feel the same way about having to take it out and do it right.. but I am sorry that you have to do this.. I also think you deserved to relish in your victory!!! So in my mind it was a good day!! with a turn in the road.. LOL and by the way I love that yarn and the throw you made out of it!! it works perfectly with that pattern.

Tanya I think she said with the name Brandywine that she felt the color would be more of a redish color.. not that her monitor showed it that way :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This looks sharp. Very 1950'ish. Pink and Black and Chrome were my mother's colors. And I still run across bathrooms with those pink tiles and fixtures and black and white mosaic floor tiles.


I remember those well... I kinda like that idea but I don't see them coming back into fashion any time soon... although they did in a muted stage (mauve/gray) in the 80's and we seem to be doing a up dated 60's/70's style right now.. at least on the west coast.. for clothing so you just never know... I wanted to do a feather and fan quilt in pinks and black!! I have the pattern.. just not the time.. I really need to go to a time management person...LOL A few years ago.. they were renovating a house down the street from me.. they tore down a tiny house and made a multi-family complex there... the house was real bad and old and couldn't be restored or worth restoring.. but the lady who lived in it had to go..  and she put all her appliances out on the lawn for anyone who wanted them.. things like toasters and blenders... well they were all Pink!!! I told her I was a pink girly girl but I know my husband would of put a stop to a pink coffee maker.. .LOL She laughed...and she said she had just re-ordered some more to replace them.. I am sure I had seen these items in a Ginny's catalog..


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How do you like the Envisio program? Was it tricky to learn?


At this exact moment I hate it! I am trying to add in some new cable stitches and it won't let me. I went to the group on Ravelry and posted my question. Someone else had posted a similar question and received a "non-answer" if you know what I mean!

I am wanting to add a 1/1 cable where you purl one stitch and knit one stitch tbl. Both directions. I would really not like it if I had to cobble something together, but I may have to.

Some of the things just don't make sense. The help manual is all on line and is constantly (?) updated.

I do like the end charts though. I am just using it to do cable designs so far.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tricia, your lap robe looks great. :sm24:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, I thought I had best check in...last day for us to have the boys...they go back to school in 6 days. Had so much fun with them!!!! but they are exhausting!!!

Will be in and out for the next two weeks, but will try to check in when I can.

Take care all!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, sorry you had to visit the frog pond, but if you didn't fix it, it would drive you crazy.
> 
> Tricia, nice blanket.
> 
> ...


Yes I did. And yes, so many pretty patterns!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> If it weren't for my anti-depressant medication I might consider the Riesling...but I'm using that for the savory barbecue sauce:
> 
> Take equal parts:
> Parsley
> ...


That sounds right tasty! I may need to give this one a try when hubby is home. Many thanks.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Love that brittle! Could definitely enjoy some of that right now!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So many great recipes going around today!! (yesterday) I love brittles and Mom made Peanut Brittle every Christmas.. I have a issue with Peanuts so I love the idea's for different ones made here!! I do see Sesame Seed brittle at Bi-Mart once in awhile and love it... When I make it I don't add water.. all the recipes I see say to do that... I add Baking Soda at the very end.. to make it puff!!  and that is when we add our nuts too.. all happens in about 10 seconds.. but so good and when I have the fudge out and brittle out it is the official start to the Holiday season here.. 

Well I don't have to be back to work until 1pm so I am going to go through all my patterns and see which one will work best for my new yarn.. I want a shawl that will have some lace to it.. but will also look great with the changes of color in my yarn..


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all. I wasn't sure about the variegated yarn but it works and there was just enough. Got to use some stash I didn't think would ever get used.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh I can hear my dad saying that now!! Those are the words we were raised on.. and each one of us cannot to do a shabby job of anything.. LOL It must of been the saying of the times... and I wish it were still a part of child raising.. I feel the same way about having to take it out and do it right.. but I am sorry that you have to do this.. I also think you deserved to relish in your victory!!! So in my mind it was a good day!! with a turn in the road.. LOL and by the way I love that yarn and the throw you made out of it!! it works perfectly with that pattern.


Ronie -- "If it is worth doing, it is worth doing right" was always a companion to "I trust you to do the right thing" or alternatively "I know you'll do the right thing." I'm telling you that little invisible angel setting on my left shoulder has a mighty loud and strong voice. Naturally, I used the same technique with my son; I think with good results.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> To brighten the day, let me introduce you to Wild Hare Brittles. This was yet another facet of the bakery. A lot of work was put into developing a line of brittles (16 flavors) which although developed and tested locally, we intended to be marketed on the web. Flavor development, market testing and package development was fundamentally complete along with the management models necessary for pricing and production. When the business was closed, so did the project. But I still love the whimsy inherent in the concept and in particular I love the art work done for the packaging. Although the business has been officially closed, I've still been making and selling brittles at the annual Holiday Fair. Last year, 2015, I made and sold just slightly less than $950 dollars of brittle at the fair. For a community our size, that is really quite remarkable.
> 
> I first started making brittles back in 1969 as holiday gifts. Although I loved the flavor, I hated working with the HOT candy and having to butter trays, etc. But when the day came that I discovered SILPATs, and found that they could be used rather than buttered trays for making brittle, everything changed. It didn't take long for my occasionally over-active mind to hit upon the idea of developing a line of brittles for sale via the web. A 2-year project then began to develop a variety of flavors. Eventually 16 flavors were developed grouped into 4 categories: Nut Brittles, Fruit Brittles, Seed Brittles and Spicy Brittles.
> 
> ...


What cute artwork!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> So many great recipes going around today!! (yesterday) I love brittles and Mom made Peanut Brittle every Christmas.. I have a issue with Peanuts so I love the idea's for different ones made here!! I do see Sesame Seed brittle at Bi-Mart once in awhile and love it... When I make it I don't add water.. all the recipes I see say to do that... I add Baking Soda at the very end.. to make it puff!!  and that is when we add our nuts too.. all happens in about 10 seconds.. but so good and when I have the fudge out and brittle out it is the official start to the Holiday season here..
> 
> Well I don't have to be back to work until 1pm so I am going to go through all my patterns and see which one will work best for my new yarn.. I want a shawl that will have some lace to it.. but will also look great with the changes of color in my yarn..


I've never made peanut brittle. I do make Turtles & Almond bark every Christmas


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tanya,here's the recipe

Hot dog Relish - makes 9 pints

Grind together:
8 large cucumbers
12 onions
2 red & 2 green peppers
Add, 1/2 cup pickling salt & 5 cups cold water. Let stand overnight 
In the morning rinse with cold water 2 or 3 times & drain very well

3 cups vinegar
3 cups sugar 
3 cups water
1 tablespoon celery seed
1 tablespoon mustard seed
1 tablespoon turmeric
4 tablespoons dry mustard
3/4 cup flour

Mix this together & pour over vegetables. Cook for 30 minutes, bottle & seal. 

We love this on burgers,sausages, hotdogs & Bologna Better than any relish you can buy


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tanya,here's the recipe
> 
> Hot dog Relish - makes 9 pints
> 
> ...


Bonnie -- this sounds really good. I'm assuming when you say, bottle and seal you mean can it. True?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your First Gift scarf is wonderful, Ann! I see your sparkles on the ends. :sm24:

That is a tough decision for beads - the darker purples would be a nice accent - you have probably decided by now though.

p17


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was wasn't it? Hopefully to be knitted in time for next winter.


That looks like a lovely cone of yarn. So kind of your friend, Julie


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I gave my oldest son an 1898 hat last winter, he works outside a lot & those are similar to a hard hat liner that the guys wear, I've never asked how he liked it, will have to do that


I have been considering making that for a young man that I know who works outside all winter also. I would be curious to know what your son thinks of this hat. (I know Bev sure likes it! :sm02: )



annweb said:


> I must be a slow learner .Some of you will know that Hector likes to play with yarn .I thought the garden table was a safe place but was totally and utterly wrong !


*OH, NO!!!* I hope you have been able to save it!

p18


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> More lovely pics, Barbara. Thanks for taking us along with you.
> 
> Tanya, love that Vee Tee. Printed it out. Stash buster!!
> 
> ...


Beautiful moon pictures Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You all seem to have all the best recipes, so I am asking for one I had over 30 years ago. It was to make pickles using the "brine" method that could anywhere from a few days to over a week. I remember making the brine I think with vinegar, water, spices, sugar, etc. And don't forget the crock jar! And the plate on top with a rock to hold every thing down.

Does anyone have one like this? The ones I found on line just are not the "old-fashioned" ones I remember making.

Thanks!

JanetLee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- this sounds really good. I'm assuming when you say, bottle and seal you mean can it. True?


Yes, sorry, just copied my moms recipe????
I have jars hot with boiling water in them & boil the lids, pour the relish in hot jars & put the lids on.
According to the "experts" this is not acceptable but I've been eating it this way my whole life. I also do jams & jellies this way. There was a recent discussion about canning & I was told I'm endangering my family????


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Congratulations, Ann, on your new Great Granddaughter!! Do I have that right? They are going back to the older names now. My GS is Oliver.


From me too, Ann. Enjoy her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You all seem to have all the best recipes, so I am asking for one I had over 30 years ago. It was to make pickles using the "brine" method that could anywhere from a few days to over a week. I remember making the brine I think with vinegar, water, spices, sugar, etc. And don't forget the crock jar! And the plate on top with a rock to hold every thing down.
> 
> Does anyone have one like this? The ones I found on line just are not the "old-fashioned" ones I remember making.
> 
> ...


Do you mean 9 day pickles? I have a few different recipes, one my mom called icicle pickles that is sweet is the only one I make regularly. Was there cucumbers or other vegetables? If you give me a little direction I will see what I can find. I also have 2 old church cook books, I need with some of my grandmothers recipes I so I should be able to find something


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Barbara. 

DeEtta, those Wild Hare Brittles sound wonderful. To bad the company closed down. They sound yummy, yummy.

I am looking for a recipe I had once called Refrigerator Pickles. You slice up cucs and onions, pour a vinegar/sugar mix over it and let it set in the refrigerator for a few days. Then enjoy.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

My Mom isn't available right now... I do remember that a solution of Alum and water is needed to firm up the cucumbers.

I'll get the quantities from her later. She most likely hasn't forgotten the amounts with the way we garden.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Barbara.
> 
> DeEtta, those Wild Hare Brittles sound wonderful. To bad the company closed down. They sound yummy, yummy.
> 
> I am looking for a recipe I had once called Refrigerator Pickles. You slice up cucs and onions, pour a vinegar/sugar mix over it and let it set in the refrigerator for a few days. Then enjoy.


I make those too, my recipe calls it cucumber salad, my kids & I like it, DH nit so much, it's a quick & easy way to preserve the cukes.

8 large cucumbers
1 cup sliced onions
1 cup diced celery
1 green & 1 red pepper- diced, I leave these out
1.5 tablespoons pickling salt
Mix & let stand 1/2 hr then drain well.
In the meantime mix
3 cups sugar
1.5 cups vinegar
1.5 teaspoons celery seed
1.5 teaspoons mustard seed.
Mix until sugar dissolves, pour over vegetables & put in jars in the fridge
Liquid must cover all vegetables or they will mould, I have made the brine 1.5 times in this recipe to be sure there's enough.
This keeps for month in the fridge or cold room.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> At this exact moment I hate it! I am trying to add in some new cable stitches and it won't let me. I went to the group on Ravelry and posted my question. Someone else had posted a similar question and received a "non-answer" if you know what I mean!
> 
> I am wanting to add a 1/1 cable where you purl one stitch and knit one stitch tbl. Both directions. I would really not like it if I had to cobble something together, but I may have to.
> 
> ...


I looked it up online and watched a demo video. It only demo'd stitch patterns, fair isle specifically. Does this program allow you design things like sweaters with all their shapes? I wonder if all the programs have similar glitches?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes I did. And yes, so many pretty patterns!


I really like her green/blue mitts. She did those not too long ago and so enjoyed her blog on them


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tanya,here's the recipe
> 
> Hot dog Relish - makes 9 pints
> 
> ...


This sounds interesting. What is the function of the flour in the recipe. I really try not to use flours or sugar.

I also see that you cook the mixture before bottling. How long will this mixture hold up in the refrig? Can it be frozen? 
FYI, I don't eat meats but love spicey foods. I would use something like this a small side relish similarly to how Indians eat their relishes. Came in starving from a very long morning and just grabbed some cherry tomatoes and then a small plate with fermented beets and some fermented chard stems. Really cut the hunger and food still basically raw.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- "If it is worth doing, it is worth doing right" was always a companion to "I trust you to do the right thing" or alternatively "I know you'll do the right thing." I'm telling you that little invisible angel setting on my left shoulder has a mighty loud and strong voice. Naturally, I used the same technique with my son; I think with good results.


well in my Dad's case he was very upset if we didn't do our best.. and often would say if you can't do it right then don't do it at all... not meaning how it reads but as what you say... if it's worth doing then do it right!!  we didn't take offense to what he was saying but took it to mean as to always do our best in what we attempt in life.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That looks like a lovely cone of yarn. So kind of your friend, Julie


It was a wonderful gesture, and a total surprise! The two cones I was able to buy will be probably in an aircraft by now - on their way to me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

this is the pattern I came up with... I had to enlarge and darken the charts and one I will have to tape together... but I think it will be a great shawl for all the different gradient colors I have.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavedeck


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pickles

1 cup quick-lime (found in canning section of most grocery/country stores)...where they may also sell duck and chicken youngsters.
--to 1 gallon of water

Wash and cut up the cucumbers (zucchini) and drop into the mixture you premixed before. Let marinade over night.

Buy and prepare 1-? packages of Mrs. Wage's dill (or mix of choice) pickle mix and follow the directions on the package.

Without the overnight sitting of the quick-lime & water...the pickles will not be as crisp.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You all seem to have all the best recipes, so I am asking for one I had over 30 years ago. It was to make pickles using the "brine" method that could anywhere from a few days to over a week. I remember making the brine I think with vinegar, water, spices, sugar, etc. And don't forget the crock jar! And the plate on top with a rock to hold every thing down.
> 
> I have been making fermented vegetables lately. They only require salt and water and can take a few days to longer depending on your taste. Right now I have been eating what I put up a couple of weeks ago. if you go online and look up fermented cucumbers there will be any number of recipes that you might like. Personally, I never use sugar or vinegar but will add spices of various sorts. I also will use a variety of veggies. If using cucumbers, dill seed is great as is hot peppers or even sliced onions, particularly if you slice the cukes cross wise into thin rounds. Carrots also fit the bill here, too. When using the salt brine method it takes 1-3 Tbs of salt/ Qt of water.
> 
> Slice your veggies and sprinkle your salt on them and let them sit till their water releases. Can take minutes to longer. Use your fist or a pounder to bear down on the veggies to encourage the water to release. Mix in your spices. Put the veggies into a clean jar or crock pot and continue to pound them till the water covers the tops of the vegs. If you cannot get enough water to release, add salt brine to cover about 1-2" if you cannot get enough water. Now your choice here for covering: cover with cheese cloth and rubber band; use an airlock cover; use a screw down cover. Let your jar(s) sit in a warmish spot, about 70*F till the ferment reaches your desired taste. if you use a tightened cover open at lest one time daily to 'burp' the brine. Very important--make sure your vegs stay under the water. I use cabbage leaves fit into the jar and take small jars filled with water to sit on the cabbage leaf to accomplish this. Not necessary with the airlock lid. The only other precaution is to set your jars on a plate so if the brine bubbles over the top it will not spill on things you want dry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you mean 9 day pickles? I have a few different recipes, one my mom called icicle pickles that is sweet is the only one I make regularly. Was there cucumbers or other vegetables? If you give me a little direction I will see what I can find. I also have 2 old church cook books, I need with some of my grandmothers recipes I so I should be able to find something


That sound right! Just cucumbers, but if you wanted to add peppers or garlic you could.

I remember I would boil the brine, pour it over the cucumbers, wait a day or so, drain and reheat and do again. Then drain, mix up new brine with fresh spices, boil it, pour over cucumbers/pickles in jars and seal, etc.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I looked it up online and watched a demo video. It only demo'd stitch patterns, fair isle specifically. Does this program allow you design things like sweaters with all their shapes? I wonder if all the programs have similar glitches?


I think it would. You can type in instructions and it will make the pattern. I bought this one because it said it had the most stitch variations available. I personally don't think it does, that is why I am trying to figure out how to add in some more "specialty" cable stitches.

Or, failing that, print out what I have and hand draw in what I want.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> this is the pattern I came up with... I had to enlarge and darken the charts and one I will have to tape together... but I think it will be a great shawl for all the different gradient colors I have.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavedeck


That is very pretty and interesting


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> this is the pattern I came up with... I had to enlarge and darken the charts and one I will have to tape together... but I think it will be a great shawl for all the different gradient colors I have.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavedeck


That one is on my to-do list! Love the way it looks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I think it would. You can type in instructions and it will make the pattern. I bought this one because it said it had the most stitch variations available. I personally don't think it does, that is why I am trying to figure out how to add in some more "specialty" cable stitches.
> 
> Or, failing that, print out what I have and hand draw in what I want.


Thanx Janet Lee. Sounds like a basic beginner program to get used to working with these types of programs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Pickles
> 
> 1 cup quick-lime (found in canning section of most grocery/country stores)...where they may also sell duck and chicken youngsters.
> --to 1 gallon of water
> ...


Thank you. :sm01:

I went all over two grocery stores today looking for the dill (or what was there) pickle mix. Could not find any. Could not even find quick-lime. In fact. in one store the "canning section" was maybe four shelves, three of which were jars, and maybe 2 feet long! :sm06: And that was Safeway, which is one of the "larger" grocery stores around here. I think I should have gone to the co-op instead! Might do that tomorrow.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> run4fittness said:
> 
> 
> > You all seem to have all the best recipes, so I am asking for one I had over 30 years ago. It was to make pickles using the "brine" method that could anywhere from a few days to over a week. I remember making the brine I think with vinegar, water, spices, sugar, etc. And don't forget the crock jar! And the plate on top with a rock to hold every thing down.
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Janet Lee. Sounds like a basic beginner program to get used to working with these types of programs.


Most likely. I think there might be a "professional" version out there. If there is I wonder if I could upgrade and not have to pay the full amount. :sm19:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. :sm01:
> 
> I went all over two grocery stores today looking for the dill (or what was there) pickle mix. Could not find any. Could not even find quick-lime. In fact. in one store the "canning section" was maybe four shelves, three of which were jars, and maybe 2 feet long! :sm06: And that was Safeway, which is one of the "larger" grocery stores around here. I think I should have gone to the co-op instead! Might do that tomorrow.


I hate traveling for something special and it not be there. The phone is my best friend.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> You all seem to have all the best recipes, so I am asking for one I had over 30 years ago.  It was to make pickles using the "brine" method that could anywhere from a few days to over a week. I remember making the brine I think with vinegar, water, spices, sugar, etc. And don't forget the crock jar! And the plate on top with a rock to hold every thing down.
> 
> Does anyone have one like this? The ones I found on line just are not the "old-fashioned" ones I remember making.
> 
> ...


JanetLee -- I think my Mom does. Next time I go down to her house I"ll look around in her recipe book. Are you wanting dills or sweet -- my recollection is that she had both, but I more vividly remember the sweet ones. She usually used gherkin size cucs for that on and I think it took 30 days.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Most likely. I think there might be a "professional" version out there. If there is I wonder if I could upgrade and not have to pay the full amount. :sm19:


Never hurts to ask. Have you asked for opinions on Ravelry, or even here on KP? or even just doing an online search for reviews or upgrades? Can save a lot of time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, sorry, just copied my moms recipe????
> I have jars hot with boiling water in them & boil the lids, pour the relish in hot jars & put the lids on.
> According to the "experts" this is not acceptable but I've been eating it this way my whole life. I also do jams & jellies this way. There was a recent discussion about canning & I was told I'm endangering my family????


Bonnie -- my family has always canned too and I've heard the same arguments. But someone explained to me that particularly with tomatoes, the newer varietals have a much different acid content and although we used to just cook them, pack and seal, it is my understanding that it was the acid content that allowed that to work. Well, I don't know, but I still open can somethings like peaches and applesauce. Most everything else I pressure or hot water bath.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I make those too, my recipe calls it cucumber salad, my kids & I like it, DH nit so much, it's a quick & easy way to preserve the cukes.
> 
> 8 large cucumbers
> 1 cup sliced onions
> ...


Bonnie -- is there no water in the sugar/vinegar mixture? Seems like there should be. I got everything to make a batch, but question the lack of any liquid except vinegar.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> this is the pattern I came up with... I had to enlarge and darken the charts and one I will have to tape together... but I think it will be a great shawl for all the different gradient colors I have.. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wavedeck


Ronie -- that looks wonderful. Can hardly wait to see what you are going to do. Did you see that she said new charts would be posted soon?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- I think my Mom does. Next time I go down to her house I"ll look around in her recipe book. Are you wanting dills or sweet -- my recollection is that she had both, but I more vividly remember the sweet ones. She usually used gherkin size cucs for that on and I think it took 30 days.


Hubby said both! He can be greedy at times! :sm16:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Never hurts to ask. Have you asked for opinions on Ravelry, or even here on KP? or even just doing an online search for reviews or upgrades? Can save a lot of time.


I am currently awaiting answers on Ravelry. We shall see!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


That is wonderful, DeEtta! And very well deserved!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This sounds interesting. What is the function of the flour in the recipe. I really try not to use flours or sugar.
> 
> I also see that you cook the mixture before bottling. How long will this mixture hold up in the refrig? Can it be frozen?
> FYI, I don't eat meats but love spicey foods. I would use something like this a small side relish similarly to how Indians eat their relishes. Came in starving from a very long morning and just grabbed some cherry tomatoes and then a small plate with fermented beets and some fermented chard stems. Really cut the hunger and food still basically raw.


The flour thickens it, I think. Maybe you could use cornstarch instead but not as much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That sound right! Just cucumbers, but if you wanted to add peppers or garlic you could.
> 
> I remember I would boil the brine, pour it over the cucumbers, wait a day or so, drain and reheat and do again. Then drain, mix up new brine with fresh spices, boil it, pour over cucumbers/pickles in jars and seal, etc.


Ok, I'll see what I can find


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you. :sm01:
> 
> I went all over two grocery stores today looking for the dill (or what was there) pickle mix. Could not find any. Could not even find quick-lime. In fact. in one store the "canning section" was maybe four shelves, three of which were jars, and maybe 2 feet long! :sm06: And that was Safeway, which is one of the "larger" grocery stores around here. I think I should have gone to the co-op instead! Might do that tomorrow.


I think you might find it packaged as alum, I'm not sure if that's the same as "quicklime" but I know that's what's n some of my recipes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- is there no water in the sugar/vinegar mixture? Seems like there should be. I got everything to make a batch, but question the lack of any liquid except vinegar.


No water


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


Congratulations on well deserved wins! Such beautiful knitting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- my family has always canned too and I've heard the same arguments. But someone explained to me that particularly with tomatoes, the newer varietals have a much different acid content and although we used to just cook them, pack and seal, it is my understanding that it was the acid content that allowed that to work. Well, I don't know, but I still open can somethings like peaches and applesauce. Most everything else I pressure or hot water bath.


I do process tomatoes, just not jams, jellies & some pickles.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The flour thickens it, I think. Maybe you could use cornstarch instead but not as much


Thanks for the info. I would probably use Arrowroot for thickening.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


Good for you! Excellent news.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- my family has always canned too and I've heard the same arguments. But someone explained to me that particularly with tomatoes, the newer varietals have a much different acid content and although we used to just cook them, pack and seal, it is my understanding that it was the acid content that allowed that to work. Well, I don't know, but I still open can somethings like peaches and applesauce. Most everything else I pressure or hot water bath.


I would be very skeptical of such information. There is a strong tendency promoted by Big Pharma and Big Ag with support byt the FDA and USDA to try and control and limit anything naturalistic and anything that is homemade. Everything that people did traditionally is being attacked as dangerous with all kinds of insane reasons given. I see here a practice of cooking foods for processing. I don't subscribe to doing that as eating foods minimally cooked is far more healthy and I prefer the taste of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


DeEtta--how fabulous for you. It is very exciting, indeed :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


Great news DeEtta. Congratulations


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, that shawl looks interesting. Can't wait to see yours.

Thanks, Bonnie, for the cucumber recipe.

DeEtta, your knitting took the show. They are all beautiful pieces and deserved the ribbons.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have been missing a couple of days as I haven't been feeling. I had another attack last night, but fortunately I was able to take a pill, so at least I didn't get sick. The only is I finish up wiped out for the next day or so and can't concentrate much. I even slept in this morning, which is quite unlike me and didn't make it to my AquaFit class. 

I am slowly working my way through all the posts. 

Tanya, sorry I just got to see your post. I think that pattern was from a German TV channel, ARD. The Sendung would have been the broadcast date. As for your question about the instructions, I'm afraid I just couldn't
get a handle on that. 

DeEtta, congrats on your Best of Show. Funny too, that you didn't know for what you won it. I was the same with my county fair exhibit, but should find out at the next Knitting a Guild meeting on Tuesday.

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lime (Chemical) - Like
www.cooksinfo.com › Home › Encyclopedia › Technical Terms
The chemical lime in the form of Calcium Hydroxide (aka Edible Lime, Hydrated Lime, CaH2O2) is used in some food processing, and has been for millennia.
http://www.cooksinfo.com/lime-chemical
Alum is NOT the same chemical.

Crisping Pickles - Healthy Canning
http://www.healthycanning.com/crisping-pickles/
Jump to Pickling Lime - The USDA 2015 guide only draws on pickling lime for three recipes: Bread and Butter Pickles (page 6-9), Quick Sweet Pickles ...

Okay...only 3 recipes for CRISP pickles. But I like crunchy pickles, not soggy!



kaixixang said:


> If it weren't for my anti-depressant medication I ...http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-420645-28.html#





run4fitness said:


> That sounds right tasty! I may need to give this one a try when hubby is home. Many thanks.


Go ahead and purchase your 2-2+ year old Riesling. You can always get the ribs/roast when appropriate.


run4fitness said:


> Thank you.
> I went all over two grocery stores today looking for the dill (or what was there) pickle mix. Could not find any. Could not even find quick-lime. In fact. in one store the "canning section" was maybe four shelves, three of which were jars, and maybe 2 feet long! And that was Safeway, which is one of the "larger" grocery stores around here. I think I should have gone to the co-op instead! Might do that tomorrow.


I couldn't think of the place-name I wanted...Co-op is the best name for the place I was thinking of! Thank you!


Bonnie7591 said:


> The flour thickens it, I think. Maybe you could use cornstarch instead but not as much





tamarque said:


> Thanks for the info. I would probably use Arrowroot for thickening.


You'd like the taste of the arrowroot better! I prefer it compared to cornstarch. Flour for general savory...sometimes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have been missing a couple of days as I haven't been feeling. I had another attack last night, but fortunately I was able to take a pill, so at least I didn't get sick. The only is I finish up wiped out for the next day or so and can't concentrate much. I even slept in this morning, which is quite unlike me and didn't make it to my AquaFit class.
> 
> I am slowly working my way through all the posts.
> 
> ...


Sue--Am so sorry you have been so under the weather. Vertigo is particularly nasty condition. Hope you heal soon.

Thank you for the info on the German pattern. I know now why it didn't show up in any online search. There is something wrong with the English translation (assume it was the translation). Maybe I can fudge it and make it work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wonderful results, DeEtta. You really deserved them all. Do you get a monetary award in addition to the ribbons? At our county fair, 1st place gets $3, 2nd $2 and 3rd $1. I am guessing that is the same amount that has been awarded since the fair first began in 1941.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wonderful results, DeEtta. You really deserved them all. Do you get a monetary award in addition to the ribbons? At our county fair, 1st place gets $3, 2nd $2 and 3rd $1. I am guessing that is the same amount that has been awarded since the fair first began in 1941.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue and to answer your question -- No $$. At the county level we do, but at the State Level, nothing but the honor which is really okay.

Sure hope you are regaining your strength. Nasty stuff you are dealing with!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I would be very skeptical of such information. There is a strong tendency promoted by Big Pharma and Big Ag with support byt the FDA and USDA to try and control and limit anything naturalistic and anything that is homemade. Everything that people did traditionally is being attacked as dangerous with all kinds of insane reasons given. I see here a practice of cooking foods for processing. I don't subscribe to doing that as eating foods minimally cooked is far more healthy and I prefer the taste of it.


One thing that really irritates me is we are to reduce, reuse & recycle but I can buy canning jars with lids at Walmart for less than just buying replacement lids. The lids we used to get lasted for years, now you're lucky if you can use then a second time???? Also Kraft used to put mayonnaise & other products in mason jars so you could use them for canning, they have changed them so the lids don't fit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have been missing a couple of days as I haven't been feeling. I had another attack last night, but fortunately I was able to take a pill, so at least I didn't get sick. The only is I finish up wiped out for the next day or so and can't concentrate much. I even slept in this morning, which is quite unlike me and didn't make it to my AquaFit class.
> 
> I am slowly working my way through all the posts.
> 
> ...


Sorry you've been sick, hope you're better soon


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


Very well done! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so sorry that you are suffering. My father suffered too and it is a nasty thing to have. I do hope you get well soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One thing that really irritates me is we are to reduce, reuse & recycle but I can buy canning jars with lids at Walmart for less than just buying replacement lids. The lids we used to get lasted for years, now you're lucky if you can use then a second time???? Also Kraft used to put mayonnaise & other products in mason jars so you could use them for canning, they have changed them so the lids don't fit


I always go back to a DOW TV ad many years ago: Living Better with Chemistry which was part of the propaganda and mass socialization of the public to begin to think that chemicals were better than anything grown in nature. And they have succeeded to a large degree. So we are now bombarded with 10's of the 1000's of untested chemicals with 1000's more added every year. Plastic jars is just one of my pet peeves.

And since I refuse to eat Kraft foods I do not have your problem. My mayo comes in glass jars. The tomato sauce I would buy still comes in those glass ball jars which I have saved over the years. Today I make my own for the most part but would only buy that sauce in glass jars. For that matter I almost totally buy food in glass jars. I think my organic ketchup & yogurt are about the only things I have in a plastic bottle. And I am now beginning to make my own yogurt again and use glass for that. The caps to these jars are metal but that metal begins to corrode fairly quickly which is pretty annoying. The farm where I buy my raw milk uses glass 1/2 gallon jars with hard plastic caps. They give away the metal ball jar cap rings and tops so I availed myself of their offer and took about a dozen. That was nice. About a year ago I went on Freecycle and found someone giving away glass jars--about 3 dozen of them, most of them ball jars. I gave away most of them as I only wanted about a dozen. Sorry now as I could use more jars. It is a bit of an effort, but I try very hard to avoid plastics as much as I can and reuse glass. The biggest problem I am having is with glass baby food jars. The lining on the metal lids deteriorates quickly which makes me wonder what it is doing the baby food that came in it. Once those lids start to go there is no replacement cap for them. I use them a lot for leftover salad dressing and spices.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> This sounds very interesting. Do you think it would work with Oriental Green Beans? They are going bonkers also. They are the ones with the bean pods up to 18 inches long.


I worked for the lady who was 'Grandma' of Tis Tasty... and did a lot of canning for her business and we could not keep the 'Dilly Beans' in stock... I think your green beans will be great.. you might have to use those 1/2 gallon canning jars though.. LOL the trick is to just blanch the beans then put your warm brine over them and can them according to the directions. I can't think how long that took.. or you could cut them into thirds and use the regular canning jars.. that would work too..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Never hurts to ask. Have you asked for opinions on Ravelry, or even here on KP? or even just doing an online search for reviews or upgrades? Can save a lot of time.


Oh and you just reminded me of one of the many reasons I stopped going into the main KP... it got to the point when someone would ask a question the answer would be " that's been covered over and over here.. just do a search and you will find your answers.." which I found very rude and it was happening almost daily...

DeEtta!!! OMG!!!! that is fantastic news! You'll have to show us all pictures to refresh our minds of what your masterpieces look like!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, your chevron afghan is so perfect with your couch. I have done what you did too, thinking the pattern is sooo easy and I have this memorized and the the duh moment - sorry you have to frog. 

Tricia, that was a great save on the pink and black afghan. Pretty border you added. 

De Etta, those packaging logos are too cute! What a great business you put together. Lots of hard work, but it sounds like you also enjoyed it a lot and so did the community! 

DFL, glad you had a fun time with your gks. Bet they had fun with you too! 
Pg 28


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I always go back to a DOW TV ad many years ago: Living Better with Chemistry which was part of the propaganda and mass socialization of the public to begin to think that chemicals were better than anything grown in nature. And they have succeeded to a large degree. So we are now bombarded with 10's of the 1000's of untested chemicals with 1000's more added every year. Plastic jars is just one of my pet peeves.
> 
> And since I refuse to eat Kraft foods I do not have your problem. My mayo comes in glass jars. The tomato sauce I would buy still comes in those glass ball jars which I have saved over the years. Today I make my own for the most part but would only buy that sauce in glass jars. For that matter I almost totally buy food in glass jars. I think my organic ketchup & yogurt are about the only things I have in a plastic bottle. And I am now beginning to make my own yogurt again and use glass for that. The caps to these jars are metal but that metal begins to corrode fairly quickly which is pretty annoying. The farm where I buy my raw milk uses glass 1/2 gallon jars with hard plastic caps. They give away the metal ball jar cap rings and tops so I availed myself of their offer and took about a dozen. That was nice. About a year ago I went on Freecycle and found someone giving away glass jars--about 3 dozen of them, most of them ball jars. I gave away most of them as I only wanted about a dozen. Sorry now as I could use more jars. It is a bit of an effort, but I try very hard to avoid plastics as much as I can and reuse glass. The biggest problem I am having is with glass baby food jars. The lining on the metal lids deteriorates quickly which makes me wonder what it is doing the baby food that came in it. Once those lids start to go there is no replacement cap for them. I use them a lot for leftover salad dressing and spices.


You can get plastic replacement lids... I just don't know the name of the company's that would sell them.. you do need to buy in bulk and there are also metal ones that can be reused over and over it is worth a search online for them... also you can get jars from the same company(s).. we used mostly the metal lids and if we had to ditch a batch because they do expire or if someone returned her the jars and lids we would clean and sterilize them and reuse them.. 
I saw a program where this lady only uses mason jars for just about everything and she had quite a pretty fridge!! everything was where you could see just what is in there.. also the latest craze for the last year or so are those layered salads where you layer you veggies in a mason jar and then take that to work or where ever you are taking your lunch too and you just pour some dressing in it and shake it up and you have lunch in a jar!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh and you just reminded me of one of the many reasons I stopped going into the main KP... it got to the point when someone would ask a question the answer would be " that's been covered over and over here.. just do a search and you will find your answers.." which I found very rude and it was happening almost daily...


 Funny, never had that experience of that kind of rudeness. I have, myself, noted that KP has certain information in the files but never felt I was being rude for saying that. We, here, on LP at times suggest people do a search for information which is reasonable if we don't have the time or the link to provide it. Could you perhaps be misreading the intent of the writer? Posting online in such abbreviated form as usually happens can often create misunderstanding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> You can get plastic replacement lids... I just don't know the name of the company's that would sell them.. you do need to buy in bulk and there are also metal ones that can be reused over and over it is worth a search online for them... also you can get jars from the same company(s).. we used mostly the metal lids and if we had to ditch a batch because they do expire or if someone returned her the jars and lids we would clean and sterilize them and reuse them..
> I saw a program where this lady only uses mason jars for just about everything and she had quite a pretty fridge!! everything was where you could see just what is in there.. also the latest craze for the last year or so are those layered salads where you layer you veggies in a mason jar and then take that to work or where ever you are taking your lunch too and you just pour some dressing in it and shake it up and you have lunch in a jar!! LOL


Those hard plastic screw on lids are available in hardware stores, supermarkets, garden centers around here. They come in the smaller and larger sizes for standard mason/ball jars. My need is for some supersize ones to replace missing or corroded gallon size jars and I only need about 3 of them. i know there are resources online for jar lids which I found some time ago and need to refind them. I just get nervous about ordering something w/o knowing if they will fit. One company asked you to take very accurate measurements which is what I didn't feel comfortable doing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Bonnie, you have so many pickle recipes. Thanks for sharing them! 
Karen and Tanya, thanks for yours too. 

Ronie, that is a great pattern you found for your gradient yarn. I bet it will turn out super!

Wonderful and well deserved wins DeEtta - Congratulations. 

Sue, sorry to hear you are feeling so icky. Hope it will pass soon and you can get back to your regular activities -(((hugs))).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is a progress picture of the mitts I am working on. I really hope to finish them by the end of this week. 
Also a happy sunflower picture with a butterfly I saw on my walk yesterday.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a progress picture of the mitts I am working on. I really hope to finish them by the end of this week.
> Also a happy sunflower picture with a butterfly I saw on my walk yesterday.


Your mitts are looking good, Caryn, and what a wonderful butterfly photo! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Last night after returning from my visit to Mom, I needed a chuckle so sat down and reformatted the graphics which I used to create note cards with the various Wild Hares. I was pleasantly surprised at the number of sets of cards that we sold. (And actually, I've run out of cards; so it is time to order some more specialty card stock & print some more). In the process, of doing preparing the cards for printing, we named each Hare. It was a group effort and it is possible to see the sense of humor of the group by the names. After all, is there any other name which would fit a Wild Hare who sits under a coconut tree and has a coconut fall on its head but Newton? I hope for your enjoyment or maybe just your daily chuckle, I'd post the art work.

A bit more on the process of brittle making. Wild Hare brittle is thin and has been made by stretching the hot batch in contrast to brittle which has a consistent thick form. I'm not fond of thick brittles because the texture is hard to manage in your mouth and it is too sweet for my taste. Instead, I like a thin brittle that has a light, airy feeling in your mouth and the purpose of the brittle is to carry the "goodies." The ultimate experience should be "goodies" and flavor first before the cruch of the brittle in my opinion.

Nut brittles are the more commonly experienced brittles and are frankly, the easiest to make. We had to do a lot of work to incorporate dried fruit into brittles because of the chances of residual moisture in the fruits. I had little success at finding suppliers of dried berries; so never got to do some combinations that would have appealed to me -- but I like seeds and not everyone does.

Today, I'd like to introduce you to Franklin and Newton. Franklin's Apple Pie brittle contains dried Fuji apples along with cinnamon, nutmeg and a bit of apple flavor. Except for texture, a real apple pie flavor match without the crust. In our Almond Coconut brittle (one of the top 5 sellers), we used shredded coconut along with sliced almonds. This one is my Mom's favorite and high on my list too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--this was a professional person being trashed for racial reasons. She came to me and my organization for support which we gladly provided. This win is a vindication, not only for this woman, but for all of us trying to effect important changes for equity treatment for all our children and adults. And given I just learned my DIL and gd are moving back into this school district this victory carries especial meaning and value to me.
> 
> On other notes: do you have any suggestions for using over rip cucumbers. I had only 5 of them this year, 2 of them showing up amongst the huge leaves having turned yellow and orange.
> 
> And for you, some pic of the Golden Branywine tomatoes which you had asked me about last week. You can see how large and convoluted they can become. Inside they are not very watery and delicious.


Tanya, it is heartwarming to hear of the success of the suit and your organization's support in the effort.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a progress picture of the mitts I am working on. I really hope to finish them by the end of this week.
> Also a happy sunflower picture with a butterfly I saw on my walk yesterday.


The mits are almost done. Sure like the look of them. Also like the suggestion of a braided edge on the completed one. Can't see well enough to really see the details, but like the overall effect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--those Wild Hares are fun and can see what fun there was in creating them. The dried fruits I see around here include Mango, pear, apple, cranberries, dates, figs, raisons, various berries and maybe some others. There is a website run by a Matt Monarch that is a raw food resource. He would be a good place to look for dried fruit. There are others but my brain is still in fog mode.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--yesterday I went looking for raw cucumber relish recipes. If interested in more traditional one; ie, cooked and with lots of sugar, Cook.com has bunches of them. They are very similar with variations on the spices used and either a totally cooked/canned process or just boiling brined water/spices over the cukes and sealed. But so many other recipes available. Pickles seem to be the other zucchini when it comes to variations of how to use them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Here is a progress picture of the mitts I am working on. I really hope to finish them by the end of this week.
> Also a happy sunflower picture with a butterfly I saw on my walk yesterday.


Gorgeous both the butterfly and the mitts :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A lovely afternoon chuckle, DeEtta :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

FYI, DBNY has a weaver's estate sale that they acquired.

http://www.discontinuedbrandnameyarn.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=635


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Those hard plastic screw on lids are available in hardware stores, supermarkets, garden centers around here. They come in the smaller and larger sizes for standard mason/ball jars. My need is for some supersize ones to replace missing or corroded gallon size jars and I only need about 3 of them. i know there are resources online for jar lids which I found some time ago and need to refind them. I just get nervous about ordering something w/o knowing if they will fit. One company asked you to take very accurate measurements which is what I didn't feel comfortable doing.


I've never seen replacement lids for the gallon jars, the biggest are the wide mouth mason jars. I have 2 one gallon j are I got from the local hospital but now everything comes in plastic so when these lids go, I guess I will be out of luck????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is a progress picture of the mitts I am working on. I really hope to finish them by the end of this week.
> Also a happy sunflower picture with a butterfly I saw on my walk yesterday.


What a beautiful photo, that one should be enlarged & framed! Do you have Birds & Blooms magazine in the US? I bet they would put that one in their magazine.

Nice mitts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Last night after returning from my visit to Mom, I needed a chuckle so sat down and reformatted the graphics which I used to create note cards with the various Wild Hares. I was pleasantly surprised at the number of sets of cards that we sold. (And actually, I've run out of cards; so it is time to order some more specialty card stock & print some more). In the process, of doing preparing the cards for printing, we named each Hare. It was a group effort and it is possible to see the sense of humor of the group by the names. After all, is there any other name which would fit a Wild Hare who sits under a coconut tree and has a coconut fall on its head but Newton? I hope for your enjoyment or maybe just your daily chuckle, I'd post the art work.
> 
> A bit more on the process of brittle making. Wild Hare brittle is thin and has been made by stretching the hot batch in contrast to brittle which has a consistent thick form. I'm not fond of thick brittles because the texture is hard to manage in your mouth and it is too sweet for my taste. Instead, I like a thin brittle that has a light, airy feeling in your mouth and the purpose of the brittle is to carry the "goodies." The ultimate experience should be "goodies" and flavor first before the cruch of the brittle in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Those are so cute. Did you draw them? I'm sure they sold well, a unique item to market.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The mits are almost done. Sure like the look of them. Also like the suggestion of a braided edge on the completed one. Can't see well enough to really see the details, but like the overall effect.


I didn't notice the braided edge when I first looked, it's really pretty. I don't think I've seen that before.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your mitts are looking good, Caryn, and what a wonderful butterfly photo! :sm24:


I fully agree- just had to go on a hunt for it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Janet Lee, I've found 2 recipes for you, there may be more I another book I have. 
The icicle pickles I make every few years, we love them mixed into meat sandwiches. I've never seen them outside my family, my mom & her brothers wife used to make them. They ar crisp & sweet & really good.
The other recipe I have not made but came from my grandfathers sister. & was in Moms recipe book

If you can't read the second one, I will type it out for you


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

DeEtta just love the labels and if possible would order oodles of your brittle even if they are going to increase my size .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Caryn ,what a bright and cheery picture .The mitts are lovely .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dragonfly Wings is a free pattern and takes very little time to knit .I had the chroma sitting looking at me so used it .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Dragonfly Wings is a free pattern and takes very little time to knit .I had the chroma sitting looking at me so used it .


That is very very pretty :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Had a wisdom tooth out earlier so have taken it easy to prevent too much bleeding but it hasn't stopped yet ...6 hours ! It was stitched to help .
I have managed to do lots of fiddly things which needed attending to and I was putting off but a bonus was that Hector. Was out for the day so I didn't have to take him and his naughty ways into consideration .
Have to think of something soft to eat ..maybe some cereal .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Dragonfly Wings is a free pattern and takes very little time to knit .I had the chroma sitting looking at me so used it .


Very pretty, Ann. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--pack the tooth with cayenne pepper to stop the bleeding. They probably damaged a vein when they pulled the tooth and whatever else they did. It wont burn you and does work

Caryn--you got such a fantastic pic of the monarch butterfly. Just beautiful. And so are your mitts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Dragonfly Wings is a free pattern and takes very little time to knit .I had the chroma sitting looking at me so used it .


Wow!, that's so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Had a wisdom tooth out earlier so have taken it easy to prevent too much bleeding but it hasn't stopped yet ...6 hours ! It was stitched to help .
> I have managed to do lots of fiddly things which needed attending to and I was putting off but a bonus was that Hector. Was out for the day so I didn't have to take him and his naughty ways into consideration .
> Have to think of something soft to eat ..maybe some cereal .


I hope it quits bleeding soon & isn't too painful. If it's bleeding excessively maybe a visit to your doctor or call the dental office, 6 hrs seems a long time to keep bleeding. Do you take aspirin or blood thinners?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, love the butterfly and your mitts. 

Oh, De Etta, you are making me hungry for brittle.  It is a shame the company went out of business.

Ann, hoping your teeth heal quickly. Do try the cayenne.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> As some of you know dear Hector loves playing with yarn .I will never learn but didn't think the garden table was vulnerable .I am a really slow learner in this regard .Yes it is the cake you saw earlier .


Oh! My! He was pretty thorough, wasn't he?!!! He is a bad dog.

I hope you are seeing light at the end of the tunnel, Ann. Sending hugs your way.

p19


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That will be a stunning Gansey, Julie! Are you revealing your design for it? :sm17:

I would love to see your ideas, too, JanetLee. :sm02:

So glad to hear that you are making good progress with Hector's help/I mean hindrance. :sm17:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I do hope that tooth improves.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Yeah for Tricia! I am glad you were able to help Tanya sort out that pattern idea. :sm24:

*Congratulations, DeEtta!!!* Grand Champion at the state fair! Way to go! Thank you for the biscotti recipe, too!

Ann, your latest shawl sure is pretty! :sm02:

Ronie, your upcoming project looks like it will be a fun one! :sm24:

It is so good to get caught up with all of the chatter and sharing going on here.

Caryn and Bev, you had some amazing photos!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you Norma ,Pam,Bonnie and Toni .
Bonnie ,yes I am on a few blood thinners and had to stop taking one 5 days before then the dentist had to stitch it as it wouldn't stop but seems to have done so now .Shall remember the cayenne thanks Tanya .
Getting there with the yarn Toni .Easy stages is my method .Lovely to see you here again by the way .
Lovely that you enjoyed the Gchildren visiting DFL 
Hope Sue is well after her sick turn .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't notice the braided edge when I first looked, it's really pretty. I don't think I've seen that before.


I believe what Caryn did is called a Latvian Braid. Some good Youtube videos on how to do it. A little confusing at first but really pretty easy and a fun and showy detail to use.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your mitts are looking good, Caryn, and what a wonderful butterfly photo! :sm24:


Ditto from me! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Janet Lee, I've found 2 recipes for you, there may be more I another book I have.
> The icicle pickles I make every few years, we love them mixed into meat sandwiches. I've never seen them outside my family, my mom & her brothers wife used to make them. They ar crisp & sweet & really good.
> The other recipe I have not made but came from my grandfathers sister. & was in Moms recipe book
> 
> If you can't read the second one, I will type it out for you


Thank you! The first one sounds close to what I used to do. And yes, I can read the hand writting. There was a Col Evans in the Army whose handing writing would put a doctor's to shame! And I could read his to the Colonel's surprise! Just need to get started and the rest falls into line.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is very very pretty :sm24:


I so agree! Lovely yarn colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> I would love to see your ideas, too, JanetLee. :sm02:
> 
> :


I have the center cable design graphed out. I need to do a swatch with that design before I decide how many repeats I will need. And then I will be able to make the final decision on which texture design to use on the sides. With it being on the computer it does make it a bit easier to make repeats of the center design once I have the swatch done. Yes, I can be lazy, but I want the side design to end up balanced with the center.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Funny, never had that experience of that kind of rudeness. I have, myself, noted that KP has certain information in the files but never felt I was being rude for saying that. We, here, on LP at times suggest people do a search for information which is reasonable if we don't have the time or the link to provide it. Could you perhaps be misreading the intent of the writer? Posting online in such abbreviated form as usually happens can often create misunderstanding.


It was intended to be fairly rude.. sad to say.. and it got worse and worse so I stopped going in... now I did read some that were not intended to be rude and were just trying to help by suggesting a search... I have even done that.. but when the first response is.. " thats been discussed over and over again you need to learn to use the site.." Or So and So just asked that question.. you need to read the newsletter before asking another same thing question.. I can't remember them all.. but I have so little spare time I didn't want to do spend it reading posts like that.. I started using it less and less.. and then just stopped all together.. LOL

I was thinking you were looking for any size replacement lid.. I had a hard time finding some for my gallon jugs too.. I just gave up and ended up giving all but 1 away. I could use them now.. I'll just collect a few more when Spring comes around again and they are in the stores again. They are not quite the same as the old mayo jars were but are fine... better than the plastic ones anyway.. :sm01:

Those are really cute DeEtta... as a kid I really liked peanut brittle but I like the thin seed one I buy I bet I would like your seed one too.. I have done a cashew one with the 'Pieces' kind and it was fine. I'll have to play around with it this year..

Caryn I really like those mits.. I think they will be warm.. and the colors are great :sm01: Very pretty butterfly too!! your lucky to see such a nice one... and then to get it's picture is really nice!!

Everyone in the States... please have a wonderful holiday weekend and stay safe!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann that it very pretty!!! I like the colors in your Chroma... Mine is more blues and yellows.. it is a nice yarn to work with and a skein goes a long ways  I did the crochet butterfly shawl several of us did in here.. and love how it turned out.. 

Thanks for the info Tanya... I just got my $1 cone of yarn today.. it seems scratchy but might not be that bad to work with.. I'll find out..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Love the new Avatar Janette Lee!! very pretty... is that the moon? 

Toni it is good to see you in here again.. I hope you can make it here more often :sm01: I bet your life got real busy real fast with the girls at home now.. but all in a fun way!

Ann I am glad to hear your tooth stopped bleeding.. (or lack of tooth) my sister just had a tooth pulled about a month ago and had the same problem . I did stop eventually though..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> DeEtta just love the labels and if possible would order oodles of your brittle even if they are going to increase my size .


Ann - thanks for the comment on the labels -- more to come for the next several days. If shipping wasn't so outrageous, I'd be tempted, but.....


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Dragonfly Wings is a free pattern and takes very little time to knit .I had the chroma sitting looking at me so used it .


Perfect match between pattern and yarn. Beautifully done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni--good to see you here. Summer can get really crazy and you have quite a full plate.

Just rec'd my last yarn order. It was from China--a deep cranberry mohair/silk yarn. For a mohair is really feel soft. Wish it came in a multicolor and too expensive to buy several colors. Have no idea what I will do with it, but it is really nice.

Saw some Madelintosh yarn last nite. Woman in my local knitting group did a baby blanket and used the extra for a baby sweater. It is like silk to the touch, dreamy. Now I want some of that, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind comments on the mitts and butterfly photo.
The mitts do have a Latvian braid for the edges. For some reason I could not get it correct on the thumb edge. Since they are just for me I decided to leave it as is after trying 3 times to correct it. I hope I can make the other one look the same though. 

DeEtta, Franklin and Newton gave me a smile and the brittles sound fantastic. Do you still make small batches for yourself?

Tanya,I ended up just doing the fermented cucumber pickles with water, salt, garlic and dill. They came out great after 5 days. I would have liked them a bit crispier and someone suggested putting grape leaves or oak leaves on top- something about tannins? I might give it a try. 

Ann, gorgeous shawl and perfect with the Chrome yarn! 
Sure hope your tooth is healing and you are not in pain from it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> ... DeEtta, Franklin and Newton gave me a smile and the brittles sound fantastic. Do you still make small batches for yourself?...


Caryn -- So far, since I formally closed the business, I have still been doing a big production for our annual Holiday Fair. Last year I did about 75 lbs to sell at the fair. Typically, I taste each batch, but don't actually eat much of it. Can you imagine my girth if I did!!!! I must say though, I'm particularly fond of the cashew brittle -- so if there are shards left then I might eat some of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments on the mitts and butterfly photo.
> The mitts do have a Latvian braid for the edges. For some reason I could not get it correct on the thumb edge. Since they are just for me I decided to leave it as is after trying 3 times to correct it. I hope I can make the other one look the same though.
> 
> DeEtta, Franklin and Newton gave me a smile and the brittles sound fantastic. Do you still make small batches for yourself?
> ...


Glad the fermented cukes worked well. My Swiss Chard stalks are not that crisp but are still good and am eating them and the other ferments daily. Am so happy I finally tried doing them. Now need another refrigerator to store them properly.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Bonnie -- Yep, I started the bakery after I moved to this remote location and decided I needed a job -- so created my own. Although I live about 50 miles from the largest town in the county, that town has no bakery. So even from the county seat, if you wanted that came from a baker you'd have to drive about 100 miles. So, I went through the hoops to get my home certified as a commercial kitchen and officially became a "manufacturer." Other than internet sales, I never had a retail outlet. Rather I sold through other shops and at open air markets, and shows. It was a huge challenge starting with the fact that I have no prior experience in food manufacture. So everything was a learning experience. But I'm proud to say, that the venture was successful and welcomed to the community. I had a great time, but it wore me out because there is no labor pool to draw from -- I mean none. So I did everything myself. But for the many years that I ran the bakery, I supported myself and made a profit too. Most importantly, if I felt like screaming at the boss, I just went into the bathroom and talked to the mirror.
> 
> When I started, I had a few rules I made for myself: #1 -- I wouldn't sell anything I wouldn't eat or serve to my family. #2 -- only high quality ingredients went into my goods. #3 -- no preservatives. #4 -- I wouldn't sell anything that wasn't packaged in a such a manner that I might buy it myself -- and I'm picky, and #5 -- my customers had the right to expect that products would be equally good every time -- and that means you aim for a consistent product and eliminate goods which are below the expected standard. Baking is a repeatable event not a one-off artist adventure.
> 
> Time to shut up before I bore everyone. You can tell I'm passionate about this.


You are certainly not a bore. It is wonderful to be passionate about what you do and it sounds like you had a wonderful approach and ethics. Congratulations to you. Would have loved to try one of your biscotti as I loved them but haven't found any that are gluten free.

And congratulationss on your win at the fair!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Love the new Avatar Janette Lee!! very pretty... is that the moon?
> 
> ..


Thank you! No, it is the sun. I had a series of about 20 pictures I took that day. Was looking though some of them and decided it was time for a change. I had that picture of me up from the beginning so it was time! I still pretty much look the same, just more white/gray hair!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I must have skipped a page. I went back and hunted up your shawl, Ann and it is gorgeous. Love the colors.

Also looked up your Icicle pickles, Bonnie.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Well it is nearly the beginning of the Labor Day (3-day) weekend here in the US. Wishing all of you a safe and enjoyable weekend and for our neighbors -- wish you the same since this is one of the last weekends before Fall sets in and the weather starts changing.

Today, I'd like to introduce you to LeRoy who speaks for Bayou brittle -- a combination of roasted soybeans and a spicy creole seasoning mix. While working on the Bayou brittle, I discovered that I really like roasted soybeans -- an unexpected find. Very easy to do and extremely cost effective. So if you are looking for a non-gluten snack you might look more closely at them. If you aren't familiar with Bayou its dictionary meaning is "a marshy, sluggish body of water connected with a lake or river." In this country it has the added connotation of referring to geographic areas largely in the Southern states near the Gulf of Mexico where the lifestyle includes living in the marshes. This area is the source of Creole and Cajun cooking styles -- both of which are very distinct and tending toward spicy.

Randall is enjoying his bacon cooked over an open fire. The Bacon Pecan flavors are wonderful together, but quite expensive to make because I insist on using real bacon and making my own bits. So although this may have been one of the most popular brittles, I no longer make it for sale at the Holiday Fairs -- I just can't turn a profit on it. But I do have a couple of friends who are hooked on bacon, so they are likely to get this brittle for the holidays.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I believe what Caryn did is called a Latvian Braid. Some good Youtube videos on how to do it. A little confusing at first but really pretty easy and a fun and showy detail to use.


Thanks, I will look that up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Well it is nearly the beginning of the Labor Day (3-day) weekend here in the US. Wishing all of you a safe and enjoyable weekend and for our neighbors -- wish you the same since this is one of the last weekends before Fall sets in and the weather starts changing.
> 
> Today, I'd like to introduce you to LeRoy who speaks for Bayou brittle -- a combination of roasted soybeans and a spicy creole seasoning mix. While working on the Bayou brittle, I discovered that I really like roasted soybeans -- an unexpected find. Very easy to do and extremely cost effective. So if you are looking for a non-gluten snack you might look more closely at them. If you aren't familiar with Bayou its dictionary meaning is "a marshy, sluggish body of water connected with a lake or river." In this country it has the added connotation of referring to geographic areas largely in the Southern states near the Gulf of Mexico where the lifestyle includes living in the marshes. This area is the source of Creole and Cajun cooking styles -- both of which are very distinct and tending toward spicy.
> 
> Randall is enjoying his bacon cooked over an open fire. The Bacon Pecan flavors are wonderful together, but quite expensive to make because I insist on using real bacon and making my own bits. So although this may have been one of the most popular brittles, I no longer make it for sale at the Holiday Fairs -- I just can't turn a profit on it. But I do have a couple of friends who are hooked on bacon, so they are likely to get this brittle for the holidays.


So cute! I bet the bacon pecan is really good. I'm not much for spicy things so would probably pass on the other


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It was intended to be fairly rude.. sad to say.. and it got worse and worse so I stopped going in... now I did read some that were not intended to be rude and were just trying to help by suggesting a search... I have even done that.. but when the first response is.. " thats been discussed over and over again you need to learn to use the site.." Or So and So just asked that question.. you need to read the newsletter before asking another same thing question.. I can't remember them all.. but I have so little spare time I didn't want to do spend it reading posts like that.. I started using it less and less.. and then just stopped all together.. LOL
> 
> I was thinking you were looking for any size replacement lid.. I had a hard time finding some for my gallon jugs too.. I just gave up and ended up giving all but 1 away. I could use them now.. I'll just collect a few more when Spring comes around again and they are in the stores again. They are not quite the same as the old mayo jars were but are fine... better than the plastic ones anyway.. :sm01:
> 
> ...


I also have noticed some rude answers to questions & find it really silly that people have to be rude & nasty about knitting. On some occasions I have posted that some people need to remember the old advise, if you can't say something nice, say nothing. I have noticed that most of the nasty remarks come from the same people

I took some photos if my flowers today. I think I want some yarn the color of the morning glories in the last photo????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I hope everyone in the US has a wonderful holiday weekend. DeEtta I am fascinated by your business I can feel the passion for your produces radiating from your posts.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, lovely photos. The morning glories just zing :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks to all who remarked on the shawl.I have been pleasantly surprised re the extraction.Had a nasty spell of soreness lasting about 30 mins and no pain whatsoever so all good .
De Etta ..super hares again .
Barbara ...I have a recipe for gluten free fruit cake if you are interested .
This morning ,I have baked a sultana cake and made Tiffin biscuit .One of my favourites to make and EAT would be Welsh Cakes .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have noticed some rude answers to questions & find it really silly that people have to be rude & nasty about knitting. On some occasions I have posted that some people need to remember the old advise, if you can't say something nice, say nothing. I have noticed that most of the nasty remarks come from the same people
> 
> I took some photos if my flowers today. I think I want some yarn the color of the morning glories in the last photo????


Beautiful flowers. Morning Glories do have some spectacular colors.

Unfortunately it is true that some people seem to live to put others down as if that made them more important or powerful. Sad that kind of behavior represents power to them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Was looking for some summer squash recipes that could be carried to a pot luck/served cold and found
some that look very unique and quick:

http://www.thekitchn.com/summer-squash-15-recipes-for-z-120015


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have noticed some rude answers to questions & find it really silly that people have to be rude & nasty about knitting. On some occasions I have posted that some people need to remember the old advise, if you can't say something nice, say nothing. I have noticed that most of the nasty remarks come from the same people
> 
> I took some photos if my flowers today. I think I want some yarn the color of the morning glories in the last photo????


Bonnie -- those morning glories are just that -- glorious. Along with violet, I have a soft spot in my heart/head for morning glories and when that is combined with purples -- well, bring it on..... What a lovely spot in your yard!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thanks to all who remarked on the shawl.I have been pleasantly surprised re the extraction.Had a nasty spell of soreness lasting about 30 mins and no pain whatsoever so all good .
> De Etta ..super hares again .
> Barbara ...I have a recipe for gluten free fruit cake if you are interested .
> This morning ,I have baked a sultana cake and made Tiffin biscuit .One of my favourites to make and EAT would be Welsh Cakes .


Ann -- what is a Tiffin biscuit? I assuming that we would call it a cookie, but am curious; same is true with Welsh Cakes although I presume they are actually a cake.

One of the things I discovered (a happy discovery) is that words like cake, biscuit, cookie, etc just don't have the same meaning in the US as in other English Speaking countries. I bought a book on the web entitled "500 World's Greatest Cake Recipes" which was published in England. It is a great book, but includes what we would call, scones, cake, pies, tarts, fruit cakes, etc. Infact the recipe I posted the other day for pear tarts was taken from this book. I gather that the word "cake" may be used generically to mean "baked dessert" or a baked goodie of some kind. The other real challenge I had was in translating the list of ingredients, e.g., caster sugar, plain flour, etc. Even though I had to work at it a bit, all the recipes I've tried from that book were great and I got to learn something too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- what is a Tiffin biscuit? I assuming that we would call it a cookie, but am curious; same is true with Welsh Cakes although I presume they are actually a cake.
> 
> One of the things I discovered (a happy discovery) is that words like cake, biscuit, cookie, etc just don't have the same meaning in the US as in other English Speaking countries. I bought a book on the web entitled "500 World's Greatest Cake Recipes" which was published in England. It is a great book, but includes what we would call, scones, cake, pies, tarts, fruit cakes, etc. Infact the recipe I posted the other day for pear tarts was taken from this book. I gather that the word "cake" may be used generically to mean "baked dessert" or a baked goodie of some kind. The other real challenge I had was in translating the list of ingredients, e.g., caster sugar, plain flour, etc. Even though I had to work at it a bit, all the recipes I've tried from that book were great and I got to learn something too.


Really admire your baking skills and see that you apply the same sense of detail and exploration as you do with knitting. Baking for me is a horror show where even some of the simplest recipes are a mystery as to what happens to them. I keep mine to 3 ingredient crackers or flat breads as in my recent experiments with plantain breads/tortillas. As for British baking, it seems to me that the British cuisine is very light on vegetables but that culture vested heavily in great varieties of desserts with names that all seem quite exotic to us americans.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is a progress picture of the mitts I am working on. I really hope to finish them by the end of this week.
> Also a happy sunflower picture with a butterfly I saw on my walk yesterday.


Love the mitt pattern Karen and your butterfly picture is beautiful. Looks like a post card!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ann--pack the tooth with cayenne pepper to stop the bleeding. They probably damaged a vein when they pulled the tooth and whatever else they did. It wont burn you and does work
> 
> Caryn--you got such a fantastic pic of the monarch butterfly. Just beautiful. And so are your mitts.


I never heard of packing with cayenne. I have a spot on my back between my shoulder blades that occasionally itches like the devil. My dermatologist said nerve endings were too close to the surface in that spot and that causes the itching. I use a capsaicin cream on it and it really does the trick. I put it in a lotion applicator with a handle to rub in. Much easier to reach the spot.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Well it is nearly the beginning of the Labor Day (3-day) weekend here in the US. Wishing all of you a safe and enjoyable weekend and for our neighbors -- wish you the same since this is one of the last weekends before Fall sets in and the weather starts changing.
> 
> Today, I'd like to introduce you to LeRoy who speaks for Bayou brittle -- a combination of roasted soybeans and a spicy creole seasoning mix. While working on the Bayou brittle, I discovered that I really like roasted soybeans -- an unexpected find. Very easy to do and extremely cost effective. So if you are looking for a non-gluten snack you might look more closely at them. If you aren't familiar with Bayou its dictionary meaning is "a marshy, sluggish body of water connected with a lake or river." In this country it has the added connotation of referring to geographic areas largely in the Southern states near the Gulf of Mexico where the lifestyle includes living in the marshes. This area is the source of Creole and Cajun cooking styles -- both of which are very distinct and tending toward spicy.
> 
> Randall is enjoying his bacon cooked over an open fire. The Bacon Pecan flavors are wonderful together, but quite expensive to make because I insist on using real bacon and making my own bits. So although this may have been one of the most popular brittles, I no longer make it for sale at the Holiday Fairs -- I just can't turn a profit on it. But I do have a couple of friends who are hooked on bacon, so they are likely to get this brittle for the holidays.


I just love your Wild Hare characters, so very creative DeEtta.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I never heard of packing with cayenne. I have a spot on my back between my shoulder blades that occasionally itches like the devil. My dermatologist said nerve endings were too close to the surface in that spot and that causes the itching. I use a capsaicin cream on it and it really does the trick. I put it in a lotion applicator with a handle to rub in. Much easier to reach the spot.


Cayenne is an incredibly healing herb. Years ago I used it after doing stomach cleansing. It was listed as a blood stabilizer. Thus, it makes sense that it would assist in stopping excessive bleeding. I am guessing here, but that itchy spot might have to do with too much blood coming to that area, and getting stuck. In Chinese medicine/acupunture they talk about energy getting stuck or moving too quickly and causing various problems. So when they needle you they are working with energy movement of Chi. In this case it may be due to the energy of blood with cayenne creating stability/leveling its movement.

Don't have time now or I would look up a brief description of the medicinal qualities of cayenne for you, but you can do the same. There are a few decent herbal sites on line that are proactive and not filled with subtle scare mongering tactics.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thanks to all who remarked on the shawl.I have been pleasantly surprised re the extraction.Had a nasty spell of soreness lasting about 30 mins and no pain whatsoever so all good .
> De Etta ..super hares again .
> Barbara ...I have a recipe for gluten free fruit cake if you are interested .
> This morning ,I have baked a sultana cake and made Tiffin biscuit .One of my favourites to make and EAT would be Welsh Cakes .


Glad the tooth is better and yes, I would love to try the GF fruitcake, Ann. Thank you.

I got really behind in posts but had some time yesterday and today to catch up. We ended up not going to see the Devil's Postpile as you had to be escorted and the timing was off for us. We did drive around some beautiful lakes...June Lake, Convict Lake. The water was crystal clear. When we left Mammoth Lakes on the southeast side of Yosemite, we planned to drive north, the west to go to San Francisco and decided to pop off at Lake Tahoe for lunch. It is so gorgeous there. Then spent a few days with my sister and brother-in-law in the eat bay of SF and we are now in the city with my daughter and daughter-in-law. We haven't seen DIL yet as she had a horrible tooth problem that reared its ugly head during their flight home from England. Yesterday morning she had an emergency root canal and has been in bed since but I understand from my daughter, Leslie, that she is much better this morning and we are in our way to the Ferry Farm Market his morning. It is one of our favorite things to do when here. It is such a fun environment. I'm searching for some great olive oil to take home. Will check in later with a few pictures.

It certainly doesn't pay to get behind on all the posts. Have enjoyed catching up!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Cayenne is an incredibly healing herb. Years ago I used it after doing stomach cleansing. It was listed as a blood stabilizer. Thus, it makes sense that it would assist in stopping excessive bleeding. I am guessing here, but that itchy spot might have to do with too much blood coming to that area, and getting stuck. In Chinese medicine/acupunture they talk about energy getting stuck or moving too quickly and causing various problems. So when they needle you they are working with energy movement of Chi. In this case it may be due to the energy of blood with cayenne creating stability/leveling its movement.
> 
> Don't have time now or I would look up a brief description of the medicinal qualities of cayenne for you, but you can do the same. There are a few decent herbal sites on line that are proactive and not filled with subtle scare mongering tactics.


I'll do that Tanya. Maybe check into acupuncture for that too. Thanks!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie,
I am with you re: KP main. I found people rude, language inappropriate and when the language was commented on the reply was what is wrong, we are all adults. 

There is no way we can be sure there are not kids reading plus I found the language very objectionable. I haven't been back to any part except LP and check the workshops once in a while. Almost just completely gave up KP. I don't have the time or desire to use up my data access on that kind of language and attitude.

So sad a few can ruin something so informative and enjoyable for for many.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Goodness, I am behind again...can't understand why sometimes I don't get alerts. Still getting over keeping the Grandkids...finally have the house picked up again. I do love having them, but they are a little messy!!!!!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Glad the tooth is better and yes, I would love to try the GF fruitcake, Ann. Thank you.
> 
> I got really behind in posts but had some time yesterday and today to catch up. We ended up not going to see the Devil's Postpile as you had to be escorted and the timing was off for us. We did drive around some beautiful lakes...June Lake, Convict Lake. The water was crystal clear. When we left Mammoth Lakes on the southeast side of Yosemite, we planned to drive north, the west to go to San Francisco and decided to pop off at Lake Tahoe for lunch. It is so gorgeous there. Then spent a few days with my sister and brother-in-law in the eat bay of SF and we are now in the city with my daughter and daughter-in-law. We haven't seen DIL yet as she had a horrible tooth problem that reared its ugly head during their flight home from England. Yesterday morning she had an emergency root canal and has been in bed since but I understand from my daughter, Leslie, that she is much better this morning and we are in our way to the Ferry Farm Market his morning. It is one of our favorite things to do when here. It is such a fun environment. I'm searching for some great olive oil to take home. Will check in later with a few pictures.
> 
> It certainly doesn't pay to get behind on all the posts. Have enjoyed catching up!


Barbara -- the last time I lived in San Francisco I lived just a coupleof blocks from the Market at the Ferry. What a joy to spend a couple of hours there and so much to choose from. Great breads (always a favorite of mine), lots of fresh eggs, and so many fruits and vegetables. In the fall (starting about now), several of the vendors brought in propane roasters and roasted peppers on the spot. Oh the magnificent sells!!! Hope you are enjoying your trip. It is fair to say that San Francisco is my favorite city -- lived there many years; was married there; went to university/college there, had my son there and began my professional career there. It's hard to believe that I first saw the City nearly 50 years ago. I can remember entering on a Greyhound bus and being "shocked" at a billboard that we passed which said "Welcome to San Francisco -- Home to California Fruits and Nuts" -- back then I was barely sophisticated enough to understand the double meaning.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--50 yrs ago in San Francisco? That really was THE time of that city. Fruits and Nuts and lots of progressive political activity. What an education. Where were you from before that?

Barbara--this vacation sounds great. Over 40 yrs ago did a cross country camping trip with a group of people and about 8 kids. We camped in several of the National Parks. It was wonderful to be able to spend time in them--such magnificent beauty!!!! So good that you have the time and resources to do these great trips into nature.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Goodness, I am behind again...can't understand why sometimes I don't get alerts. Still getting over keeping the Grandkids...finally have the house picked up again. I do love having them, but they are a little messy!!!!!


I think there's a reason we have kids when we are young, I love my GKs but after having them stay 2 or 3 days like they do regularly when their parents are both working, I'm glad to see them go home????
They came last nght & will go home sometime tomorrow depending how much of the night DIL sends at work, she's an EMT


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- the last time I lived in San Francisco I lived just a coupleof blocks from the Market at the Ferry. What a joy to spend a couple of hours there and so much to choose from. Great breads (always a favorite of mine), lots of fresh eggs, and so many fruits and vegetables. In the fall (starting about now), several of the vendors brought in propane roasters and roasted peppers on the spot. Oh the magnificent sells!!! Hope you are enjoying your trip. It is fair to say that San Francisco is my favorite city -- lived there many years; was married there; went to university/college there, had my son there and began my professional career there. It's hard to believe that I first saw the City nearly 50 years ago. I can remember entering on a Greyhound bus and being "shocked" at a billboard that we passed which said "Welcome to San Francisco -- Home to California Fruits and Nuts" -- back then I was barely sophisticated enough to understand the double meaning.


I have never been to San Francisco, it's on my list but our $$ will have to get closer to yours, it's 74 cents right now????
We have been to Los Angeles & south from there & we to the northern edge of California on the Harley . My sister & BIL have a house in Palm Springs so we have been there with them & travelled around a bit.

I love the billboard, home of fruits & nuts ????????

We have a town east of here that is very well known for great farmland. There has been a sign at the edge of town for many years.
Melfort - "the land of Rape & Honey"that has many people having fits, Rapeseed, now the politically correct name is Canola, is an oilseed grown all over our province, it's what margarine is made from as well as cooking oil


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never been to San Francisco, it's on my list but our $$ will have to get closer to yours, it's 74 cents right now????
> We have been to Los Angeles & south from there & we to the northern edge of California on the Harley . My sister & BIL have a house in Palm Springs so we have been there with them & travelled around a bit.
> 
> I love the billboard, home of fruits & nuts ????????
> ...


Most of it is GMO, even in Canada and it is a very unhealthy, but cheap oil. One to be avoided. So Rapeseed as a name works for me as it rapes us and our environment of health.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What about Sesame oil/seed? I know that it can go rancid rather quickly...as my nose is quite sensitive to detect quite a few pleasant and unpleasant odors. I'm not a bloodhound...but I'm essentially untrained in MOST odors if you want me to screen for human problems.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--50 yrs ago in San Francisco? That really was THE time of that city. Fruits and Nuts and lots of progressive political activity. What an education. Where were you from before that?
> 
> Barbara--this vacation sounds great. Over 40 yrs ago did a cross country camping trip with a group of people and about 8 kids. We camped in several of the National Parks. It was wonderful to be able to spend time in them--such magnificent beauty!!!! So good that you have the time and resources to do these great trips into nature.


Tanya =-= grew in Oregon principally in Portland which at that time was a conservative as it is possible to get -- changed now, but in the day it was really right wing. Went to SF for college -- learned lots and only the least of it in school. But I loved the time then, it was as I think of it now and even then a "live and live" atmosphere and diversity of all kinds were relished and applauded. Now, the City has become much more closed down and not nearly so open. In fact different groups have become insular and rather than celebrating difference, it seems to be more important to be the "most different" A huge change in a relatively short time. It wasn't until I moved East that I began to see how society as it ages becomes much more stratified and so much less welcoming to the "new" and "different." But then East Coast cities have 200 years on the West coast. Wonder what it will be like in another hundred years.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie, what lovely flowers. Thanks so for sharing you photos. 

DeEtta, thanks for continuing the saga of the brittles. I am enjoying it so much. I think I would like that bacon pecan flavor. 

Barbara, sounds as if you are having quite the trip. Looking forward to pics.

Yesterday we saw some white egrets at the wetlands trail. They are in process of migrating now. This is the first we have seen them. We saw them this morning also. Missed getting them flying both times. Some day.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Opps, meant to add pic to previous post. Oh, well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya =-= grew in Oregon principally in Portland which at that time was a conservative as it is possible to get -- changed now, but in the day it was really right wing. Went to SF for college -- learned lots and only the least of it in school. But I loved the time then, it was as I think of it now and even then a "live and live" atmosphere and diversity of all kinds were relished and applauded. Now, the City has become much more closed down and not nearly so open. In fact different groups have become insular and rather than celebrating difference, it seems to be more important to be the "most different" A huge change in a relatively short time. It wasn't until I moved East that I began to see how society as it ages becomes much more stratified and so much less welcoming to the "new" and "different." But then East Coast cities have 200 years on the West coast. Wonder what it will be like in another hundred years.


I recall the reactionary nature of Oregon which is why it always surprised me to see so many Gay/Lesbian people chose to move there. Over the years there has been some gruesome murders of gay people. Only goes to show you really need to vet an area where you might like to move. Not sure I totally agree with your perception of how areas become more stratified and closed down. I agree that has happened but not in the way you describe. There has been a rabid movement on the part of certain groups to counterattack the 'people's movement for humanism' if I may create that title for brevity here. I have watched the progressive/left tendencies be shut down in a number of ways but all of them controlled by the 1% who are quite reactionary. Economic depressions with loss of job opportunities is a very big movement to control the public, for example. In 100 yrs we will either have seen ourselves totally destroyed by the 1% as well as the divisiveness they have created amongst the population or there will have been a major uprising to stop this tendency. Things seem so extreme these days that only an extreme response can handle it. I love the idea of Brexit as a serious push back to this tendency to consolidate power, make its center more distant from the people, while destroying democratic practices. I thought Greece would have risen up to leave the EU, too, but they were sold out by timid folk. I wont continue here, but am always open for private discussion.

Thank you for posting: it is so good to know more about you and your experiences. I really like that about our little group here on LP. It is certainly a good way to close those gaps that have become exaggerated lately.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What about Sesame oil/seed? I know that it can go rancid rather quickly...as my nose is quite sensitive to detect quite a few pleasant and unpleasant odors. I'm not a bloodhound...but I'm essentially untrained in MOST odors if you want me to screen for human problems.


Sesame seed oil is purported to be pretty healthy. I think it can break down pretty quickly tho, so best bought in small quanities and kept refrigerated me thinks. I love toasted sesame oil and buy organic, in small quantities in bulk and use it sparingly in salads or on food after it has been cooked. In Asian food sesame oil is typically used for the hot oil served in restaurants--you may be familiar with that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Opps, meant to add pic to previous post. Oh, well.


Bev-- you must be located along a special migratory route for all these large birds. We have lots of bird varieties here, but not like the ones you keep seeing. That is so exciting.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The picture of the bird with the dark background is splended Bev.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning/afternoon/evening...all... busy busy busy today.. so just stopping in for a quick visit...

I was also in SF 50 years ago.. lets see that has to be the late 60's when it was the 'Hippie' Capitol of the World.. LOL very interesting.. very freeing... no one looked down on you.. we were all able to be ourselves.. but then I was just a kid but the feeling of not letting anyone make me feel like I had to be just like them stayed with me for the rest of my life.. I still pretty much stick to how I am.. I do understand the boundries of when to behave.. LOL but can't tollerate the type of person who feels the need to control or look down on people for just being themselves.. I was last in SF in the late 80's and am so thrilled to have had that part of the country in my life... We went several times a month back then since I lived so close.. I am not sure what I would think of it now.. I am sure it has grown and changed over the years.. 

DeEtta I love you labels.. they are the cutest ever... I can see you are missing the idea of doing the craft fair.. but I am sure it is a huge relief to not having to push yourself so hard right now.. 

Bev great picture!!! very majestic.. 

Gotta run... I am sure sorry that I missed some of you... I just have a husband tapping his toes wondering when I will be ready to head back out!! LOL


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Bonnie, lovely photos. The morning glories just zing :sm24:


I agree! My flowers are just about gone. One month without rain and they gave up the ghost I think!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I never heard of packing with cayenne. I have a spot on my back between my shoulder blades that occasionally itches like the devil. My dermatologist said nerve endings were too close to the surface in that spot and that causes the itching. I use a capsaicin cream on it and it really does the trick. I put it in a lotion applicator with a handle to rub in. Much easier to reach the spot.


I have some of that lotion also. Never thought to put on that itch like you are describing. I have a couple also and DH says there is nothing there! I will give this a try. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Opps, meant to add pic to previous post. Oh, well.


Beautiful heron picture, Bev. You really capture some great shots.

Must have been interesting to be in San Francisco, DeEtta. My sister moved her about that long ago. I've been fortunate to make so many trips out here. She has wanted us to move this way but we decided to settle in New Mexico. It is rather midway of all the relatives, temperate climate, no tornadoes, no earthquakes, no horrific winter storms. I guess our worst problem could be drought.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just thought to share a few pictures. You may recall me mentioning we have a long ridge of sheer rock face that are called the GUNKS. They are a world class rock climbing venue that attracts people world wide. Had to drive that way to look at a potential job in a campground built for the climbers since they shut down camping on the mountain.

The yarn is a deliciously soft Mohair/silk combo from China

And the knitting sample is what I have been struggling with that several of you have weighed in on. Tricia's solution is working altho I this is about the 6th attempt to get it to behave on the needles. I knit it onto a straight needle for the photo as it keeps wanting to curl around on the circular one. Cannot believe how torturous it was to knit that row on a long straight needle. And we did this all the time when learning?


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just thought to share a few pictures. You may recall me mentioning we have a long ridge of sheer rock face that are called the GUNKS. They are a world class rock climbing venue that attracts people world wide. Had to drive that way to look at a potential job in a campground built for the climbers since they shut down camping on the mountain.
> 
> The yarn is a deliciously soft Mohair/silk combo from China
> 
> And the knitting sample is what I have been struggling with that several of you have weighed in on. Tricia's solution is working altho I this is about the 6th attempt to get it to behave on the needles. I knit it onto a straight needle for the photo as it keeps wanting to curl around on the circular one. Cannot believe how torturous it was to knit that row on a long straight needle. And we did this all the time when learning?


Can you give the link for the mohair/silk....I know I have this somewhere, but can't find it...is it ICE yarn???


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> .......Getting there with the yarn Toni .Easy stages is my method .Lovely to see you here again by the way ......


Thank you, Ann! It is good to be back. :sm02:

DeEtta, I meant to say how creative those rabbits are and the names of the brittles. You must have had so much fun doing all of that. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Can you give the link for the mohair/silk....I know I have this somewhere, but can't find it...is it ICE yarn???


No, it is not an ICE yarn. I think I found it on Ebay. Can't believe I found it so easily so here it is:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sale-6ballsX50g-MOHAIR-50-Angora-Cashmere-50-silk-hand-Yarn-Knitting-plum-14-/131908473432?

It comes in a number of colors. Wish I felt comfortable buying more in different colors to create variegated effects.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, for the warm welcome back. It has been crazy busy with family, designing, "gardening" - my poor attempts anyway, and knitting. It has been a very short summer! School starts here this coming Tuesday. I think it was just last week that we finished the last school year. :sm17:

I learned an interesting bit about sugar and the body this morning at Farmer's Market. One of the ladies that came through my spot mentioned that she learned the source of the itching that she has been experiencing for many years - too much sugar. :sm08: She had tried all kinds of ointments, etc. to deal with it. Nothing was working. She noticed, after she had eaten a sweet treat the other night, that she itched like crazy afterward on her back.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Opps, meant to add pic to previous post. Oh, well.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, all, for the warm welcome back. It has been crazy busy with family, designing, "gardening" - my poor attempts anyway, and knitting. It has been a very short summer! School starts here this coming Tuesday. I think it was just last week that we finished the last school year. :sm17:
> 
> I learned an interesting bit about sugar and the body this morning at Farmer's Market. One of the ladies that came through my spot mentioned that she learned the source of the itching that she has been experiencing for many years - too much sugar. :sm08: She had tried all kinds of ointments, etc. to deal with it. Nothing was working. She noticed, after she had eaten a sweet treat the other night, that she itched like crazy afterward on her back.


I know you learned this year that sugar is an inflammatory in the body, no matter if it is sugar is eaten directly, or from the break down of starches. If only we would listen to our own experiences we would have a much easier time.

Need to find the video link to this 114 yr old man who lives in Arizona or New Mexico. Needless to say he does not eat any junk food and has a few choice natural/organic things he eats daily. Honey and cinnamon I think are 2 of them. His skin looks like he about 50-60 yrs old.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great yarn and great knitting. Awesome rocks :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The more I learn about sugar, the more I am inclined to avoid it - when the chocolate isn't more tempting. :sm17:

Those rocks are amazing!

Tanya, the start on your sweater is perfect!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni/Norma--those rocks are quite amazing and even more so that people actually climb them! I have had rock climbers work for me--they actually moved to this area just to climb the rocks. These people can be obsessed. One guy who worked for me did rescue. He also led climbs and would take off to do them. While working for me he left on long weekends or weeks to climb Machu Pichu and Mt Washington I think. Others, not so skilled, were too funny. In my area the diners are pretty much owned by Greeks who would redo them with cultured stone on the exterior. You could not go to lunch w/o these guys trying to climb the front of the restaurants. Climbing is definitely a big draw for people and these rocks offer stunning views as well as the challenge of the climb.

And thanx for the good words on the knitting. It has been quite some time since I felt creative with my knitting so this feels good right now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is an FYI, incase anyone is interested:

I am hosting a lace workshop here on KP starting Tuesday and offering the pattern for $1 (through Sept. 7) on ravelry for KP participants with the coupon code: *AJoyfulCowl*

Here is the link to the pattern: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/a-joyful-wrap

Happy Knitting!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Just thought to share a few pictures. You may recall me mentioning we have a long ridge of sheer rock face that are called the GUNKS. They are a world class rock climbing venue that attracts people world wide. Had to drive that way to look at a potential job in a campground built for the climbers since they shut down camping on the mountain.
> 
> The yarn is a deliciously soft Mohair/silk combo from China
> 
> And the knitting sample is what I have been struggling with that several of you have weighed in on. Tricia's solution is working altho I this is about the 6th attempt to get it to behave on the needles. I knit it onto a straight needle for the photo as it keeps wanting to curl around on the circular one. Cannot believe how torturous it was to knit that row on a long straight needle. And we did this all the time when learning?


Your yarn color is great. And your pictures make me wish I was in the area to go hiking!

I sort of like the way your experiment is looking. Have your thought about putting a defining stitch a couple of stitches away from the cable for your decrease? And then set off the cable with a couple of purl stitches? Just a thought.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know you learned this year that sugar is an inflammatory in the body, no matter if it is sugar is eaten directly, or from the break down of starches. If only we would listen to our own experiences we would have a much easier time.
> 
> Need to find the video link to this 114 yr old man who lives in Arizona or New Mexico. Needless to say he does not eat any junk food and has a few choice natural/organic things he eats daily. Honey and cinnamon I think are 2 of them. His skin looks like he about 50-60 yrs old.


Interesting, honey, cinnamon, walnuts and cranberries are part of my daily food intake. Although I still eat a bit of "junk" food, but not as much as I used to. I also don't drink soda, coffee, tea, etc.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I have itching around my mouth .It only happens when I lie down to go to sleep .Must try avoiding sugar and oh boy that will be hard as I just love sweets .(candies ) 
Tiffin biscuits are so easy you will do them standing on your head De Etta .....mind you if you wear a skirt you won't be able to read the recipe .
Melt 4 oz marg (I use butter ) and to that add 1 dessert spoon of sugar and 2 of drinking choc.plus. 2 tablespoons golden syrup and 2 oz sultanas .Crunch 8 oz of morning coffee biscuits (cookies ) or any plain but sweet cookie and add to the mix .
Press into a tray and cover with melted choc and leave to cool .You could add nuts or anything you feel like .
I will find that recipe and send it When you go home Barbara .
Ronie ,how isnthe sample doing ? 
Tanya ,lovely cerise yarn ,knitting and picture of the rocks .I agree with Toni to define the cable with some garter st. either side or even seed or moss .
I have a good recipe with lots of seeds which I shall post some time also shortbread which is very moreish .
Bonie ..the exchange rate of money is affecting us .A few years ago we could get nearly 150 € for a £ it has now reversed and we can only get 86 euros .Hopefully things will improve once the effects of opting out of Europe have stopped people getting frightened .It will almost certainly make holidaying in Europe a lot more expensive .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Your yarn color is great. And your pictures make me wish I was in the area to go hiking!
> 
> I sort of like the way your experiment is looking. Have your thought about putting a defining stitch a couple of stitches away from the cable for your decrease? And then set off the cable with a couple of purl stitches? Just a thought.


Thanx for the input. Always good to have some ideas to bounce around. Have been playing with some ideas but really wanted something very simple. What does appeal to me is adding some black, maybe around the edges. How does that strike you? Still debating about the top of the project: standard tank top? cap sleeves? V-neck vs scoop neck. Am also wanting to get a bit more width created and then see how where the bottom point might lie. Am thinking of some short row fill in on the sides so the point is not so long--maybe with Black and then continuing around the bottom. FYI, there is a single purl st on either side of the cable. The cable is 6 st + 2 purls so it has a good presence--over 1" in width. Think I will split the cable at the neck and continue it around. If I don't do a sleeve, am thinking of a narrower cable around the armholes. So many choices. Will keep posting progress pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Interesting, honey, cinnamon, walnuts and cranberries are part of my daily food intake. Although I still eat a bit of "junk" food, but not as much as I used to. I also don't drink soda, coffee, tea, etc.


Most of the time when I 'junk out' i eat things like nuts and dried cranberries. Have backed off of chocolate this summer which is good. These days I am eating lots of grapes and tomatoes for snacks. I, also, don't do soda or coffee. But do drink a lot of organic black and green tea, sometimes Rooibis tea which is supposed to be very good for you, better than green tea. Need to read up more on it.

How do you use cinnamon. I seem to have trouble figuring out how to get it into my diet, other than as a supplement.

And anytime you want an east coast visit, you are more than welcome to come and visit and hike. We have lots of hiking in the mountains around here. It is truly a gorgeous region.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> I have itching around my mouth .It only happens when I lie down to go to sleep .Must try avoiding sugar and oh boy that will be hard as I just love sweets .(candies )
> Tiffin biscuits are so easy you will do them standing on your head De Etta .....mind you if you wear a skirt you won't be able to read the recipe .
> Melt 4 oz marg (I use butter ) and to that add 1 dessert spoon of sugar and 2 of drinking choc.plus. 2 tablespoons golden syrup and 2 oz sultanas .Crunch 8 oz of morning coffee biscuits (cookies ) or any plain but sweet cookie and add to the mix .
> Press into a tray and cover with melted choc and leave to cool .You could add nuts or anything you feel like .
> ...


Ann-I do like your humor. And thank you, too, for the design input.

I can tell you that sugar is a drug, and an addictive one which is why it is so hard to stop eating it. One thing I found helpful a few years ago was L-glutamine amino acid. I was reading a book called Diet Cures by a Julia Ross? Think that was her name. Her approach to food cravings/addictions was amino acids and she described various cravings and behavior patterns with food and linked them to specific amino acids. At the time L-glutamine seemed to fit my bill and it did help a lot. Chromium picolinate is also very good. Here is link that talks about supplements to help sugar cravings:

https://www.dietitiancassie.com/5-crucial-supplements-for-blood-sugar-balance/

This whole money exchange is a real crazy-making thing. I think it is all manipulated for the benefit of the super wealthy. Will be interesting to see how the UK makes decisions and if they do in favor of the public.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

When I mix my chocolate milk I sometimes boil the water with a bit of ground cinnamon. Don't put the honey in first as the mix WILL try to form into candy.

Cinnamon helps when I don't want to suffer for enjoying the chocolate milk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> When I mix my chocolate milk I sometimes boil the water with a bit of ground cinnamon. Don't put the honey in first as the mix WILL try to form into candy.
> 
> Cinnamon helps when I don't want to suffer for enjoying the chocolate milk.


You sure have the dessert making down pat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> I have itching around my mouth .It only happens when I lie down to go to sleep .Must try avoiding sugar and oh boy that will be hard as I just love sweets .(candies )
> Tiffin biscuits are so easy you will do them standing on your head De Etta .....mind you if you wear a skirt you won't be able to read the recipe .
> Melt 4 oz marg (I use butter ) and to that add 1 dessert spoon of sugar and 2 of drinking choc.plus. 2 tablespoons golden syrup and 2 oz sultanas .Crunch 8 oz of morning coffee biscuits (cookies ) or any plain but sweet cookie and add to the mix .
> Press into a tray and cover with melted choc and leave to cool .You could add nuts or anything you feel like .
> ...


I never noticed where you were before, my sons MIL is from Manchester, was a midwife there before immigrating in 1975


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the input. Always good to have some ideas to bounce around. Have been playing with some ideas but really wanted something very simple. What does appeal to me is adding some black, maybe around the edges. How does that strike you? Still debating about the top of the project: standard tank top? cap sleeves? V-neck vs scoop neck. Am also wanting to get a bit more width created and then see how where the bottom point might lie. Am thinking of some short row fill in on the sides so the point is not so long--maybe with Black and then continuing around the bottom. FYI, there is a single purl st on either side of the cable. The cable is 6 st + 2 purls so it has a good presence--over 1" in width. Think I will split the cable at the neck and continue it around. If I don't do a sleeve, am thinking of a narrower cable around the armholes. So many choices. Will keep posting progress pics.


Your start looks very nice' will be an interesting sweater.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is an FYI, incase anyone is interested:
> 
> I am hosting a lace workshop here on KP starting Tuesday and offering the pattern for $1 (through Sept. 7) on ravelry for KP participants with the coupon code: *AJoyfulCowl*
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, Toni, for the very pretty pattern. It is in my library now!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> I have itching around my mouth .It only happens when I lie down to go to sleep .Must try avoiding sugar and oh boy that will be hard as I just love sweets .(candies )
> Tiffin biscuits are so easy you will do them standing on your head De Etta .....mind you if you wear a skirt you won't be able to read the recipe .
> Melt 4 oz marg (I use butter ) and to that add 1 dessert spoon of sugar and 2 of drinking choc.plus. 2 tablespoons golden syrup and 2 oz sultanas .Crunch 8 oz of morning coffee biscuits (cookies ) or any plain but sweet cookie and add to the mix .
> Press into a tray and cover with melted choc and leave to cool .You could add nuts or anything you feel like .
> ...


Thank you for the recipe, Ann. I love your humor. :sm08:

That is a big switch for the euro. I hope it settles down soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ann-I do like your humor. And thank you, too, for the design input.
> 
> I can tell you that sugar is a drug, and an addictive one which is why it is so hard to stop eating it. One thing I found helpful a few years ago was L-glutamine amino acid. I was reading a book called Diet Cures by a Julia Ross? Think that was her name. Her approach to food cravings/addictions was amino acids and she described various cravings and behavior patterns with food and linked them to specific amino acids. At the time L-glutamine seemed to fit my bill and it did help a lot. Chromium picolinate is also very good. Here is link that talks about supplements to help sugar cravings:
> 
> ...


I agree, about the money thing. How can everything we produce be worth 25% less but everything we buy is still based on US$$, just like the real estate crash a few years ago, just the rich taking more from the middle class. Have you watched the movie " The Big Short". It makes you realize just how crooked that situation was. At the very end of the movie, someone say & " they all went to jail, naw, only joking". Well I think there are a lot of people who should be in jail & have to make restitution! I also recently heard they are now scamming poor people with car loans at ridiculous rates & repossessing them & selling again, making $1000's on cheap vehicles & destroying people's lives.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thanks so much, Toni, for the very pretty pattern. It is in my library now!


You are welcome, Barbara!!! I hope you like it!

Another FYI: We are doing a KAL in the Loft starting on Tuesday also. A chance to dig into your stash when you return from your trip. :sm17:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Barbara!!! I hope you like it!
> 
> Another FYI: We are doing a KAL in the Loft starting on Tuesday also. A chance to dig into your stash when you return from your trip. :sm17:


I think I may have some. Will be checking on that and the KALs are always fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I think I may have some. Will be checking on that and the KALs are always fun.


Yeah! :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your start looks very nice' will be an interesting sweater.


Thanx Bonnie--wanted a simple tank top in pima cotton. That was my real interest. But once started, began to think of some simple ways to elaborate the pattern and create something a little more sharp. Will have to see what happens.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I agree, about the money thing. How can everything we produce be worth 25% less but everything we buy is still based on US$$, just like the real estate crash a few years ago, just the rich taking more from the middle class. Have you watched the movie " The Big Short". It makes you realize just how crooked that situation was. At the very end of the movie, someone say & " they all went to jail, naw, only joking". Well I think there are a lot of people who should be in jail & have to make restitution! I also recently heard they are now scamming poor people with car loans at ridiculous rates & repossessing them & selling again, making $1000's on cheap vehicles & destroying people's lives.


Bonnie--I am pretty savvy about political structures and politics. But when it comes to economics, I have never heard an explanation that made sense to me. What I did come to understand is how debt makes the world go round. I also learned that the Big Boys of Wall Street and the Banks manipulate it all. There is some power play between countries to control the currency, and their position of power in the world, and even more so, the people. When the 1989 bank debacle occurred, the US was in depression for years, however, Sweden (think it was that country) nationalized the banks and within 2 yrs was back on a sound financial footing. Similar with Japan which put its money back into the country. Never watched the Big Short but I am sure it would make sense to me. In the US this last created depression had as one of its priorities the destruction of the remnants of unions and labor's power. We witness what they did to Detroit and the auto industry, but more sinister is what they did the communities that survived with it. Those communities have been decimated.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bonnie--I am pretty savvy about political structures and politics. But when it comes to economics, I have never heard an explanation that made sense to me. What I did come to understand is how debt makes the world go round. I also learned that the Big Boys of Wall Street and the Banks manipulate it all. There is some power play between countries to control the currency, and their position of power in the world, and even more so, the people. When the 1989 bank debacle occurred, the US was in depression for years, however, Sweden (think it was that country) nationalized the banks and within 2 yrs was back on a sound financial footing. Similar with Japan which put its money back into the country. Never watched the Big Short but I am sure it would make sense to me. In the US this last created depression had as one of its priorities the destruction of the remnants of unions and labor's power. We witness what they did to Detroit and the auto industry, but more sinister is what they did the communities that survived with it. Those communities have been decimated.


It never ceases to amaze me how many think unions, pension plans & social programs are bad things.
I listen to American politics & can't understand how anyone could be against universal health care but it seems to me they needed to get the insurance companies out of the picture to make that work & the Republicans wouldn't allow that.

Here there are no insurance companies involved, you show up at whatever doctor or hospital you want, get treatments & the bill is sent to the government. Over the years I worked the "paper pushers" jobs have expanded exponentially & the hands on workers have been cut to the bone. My DH says there is a segment that wants it to become so expensive to provide our care that we will be willing to allow privatization. I hope I don't live long enough to see that happen


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TLL said:


> This is an FYI, incase anyone is interested:
> 
> I am hosting a lace workshop here on KP starting Tuesday and offering the pattern for $1 (through Sept. 7) on ravelry for KP participants with the coupon code: *AJoyfulCowl*
> 
> ...


Toni -- this is great. I can't participate in the workshop, but I'm confident that it will turn out well and that everyone will have their copy of your wonderful cowl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the input. Always good to have some ideas to bounce around. Have been playing with some ideas but really wanted something very simple. What does appeal to me is adding some black, maybe around the edges. How does that strike you? Still debating about the top of the project: standard tank top? cap sleeves? V-neck vs scoop neck. Am also wanting to get a bit more width created and then see how where the bottom point might lie. Am thinking of some short row fill in on the sides so the point is not so long--maybe with Black and then continuing around the bottom. FYI, there is a single purl st on either side of the cable. The cable is 6 st + 2 purls so it has a good presence--over 1" in width. Think I will split the cable at the neck and continue it around. If I don't do a sleeve, am thinking of a narrower cable around the armholes. So many choices. Will keep posting progress pics.


I like the idea of a v-neck with the cable going up the sides. And depending on your size, I like cap sleeves. Just a little more "something".

Short row shaping is something I had thought about also. An accent color is a good idea also.

Sorry I didn't notice the purl stitch beside the cable. :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Most of the time when I 'junk out' i eat things like nuts and dried cranberries. Have backed off of chocolate this summer which is good. These days I am eating lots of grapes and tomatoes for snacks. I, also, don't do soda or coffee. But do drink a lot of organic black and green tea, sometimes Rooibis tea which is supposed to be very good for you, better than green tea. Need to read up more on it.
> 
> How do you use cinnamon. I seem to have trouble figuring out how to get it into my diet, other than as a supplement.
> 
> And anytime you want an east coast visit, you are more than welcome to come and visit and hike. We have lots of hiking in the mountains around here. It is truly a gorgeous region.


I eat oatmeal just about every day. I add in the cranberries, walnuts, honey, and cinnamon. Really adds a lot to the blandness of plain oatmeal.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Chromium picolinate is also very good. Here is link that talks about supplements to help sugar cravings:
> 
> https://www.dietitiancassie.com/5-crucial-supplements-for-blood-sugar-balance/
> .


I have been taking Chromium Picolinate over 20 years. I have very low blood sugar and it has helped me a lot. I started taking just the 100 mg (or whatever it is) and have gradually worked up to 500 a day. Yes, it helps a lot! I don't get the shakes near as much as I used to.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- this is great. I can't participate in the workshop, but I'm confident that it will turn out well and that everyone will have their copy of your wonderful cowl.


Ditto from me, Toni! Would love to participate, but just don't have any spare time right now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. I think so also. We have a nature preserve within 1 hour that has a place where the sandhill cranes gather before they migrate. We are planning to go this summer to see and get pics. Thanks Ann, Ronie, Barbara, and Norma.

Tanya, that yarn looks yummy. Thanks for the pics. It's good to see some of your surroundings. You will figure out how to make that project behave.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie, we have watched The Big Short. It was quite amazing and an eye opener.

Toni, so excited to see you continue to expand as a designer. It does keep you busy I bet!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Griffin and Billy send there greetings. Griffin's version of Cashew brittle used broken cashew nuts with a slight hint of orange. Interesting how the orange enhances the sweet, smooth quality of the cashews. I think this is my favorite brittle; probably because I'm a goner over cashews, but the balance of flavors leaves a wonderful full-bodied taste in the mouth.

Billy on the other hand is builds flavor with Hot chili flavoring atop chopped peanuts. Billy in his hat looks right at home here on the open range. Billy probably rates an 8 on the hot scale. He like to hang out with those who want a shot of flavor.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Bonnie, we have watched The Big Short. It was quite amazing and an eye opener.
> 
> Toni, so excited to see you continue to expand as a designer. It does keep you busy I bet!


Along with a few ideas from an amateur designer. :sm23: :sm24: I'm not going to say what the idea is as Toni has to think on how she'll work the designs.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Toni -- this is great. I can't participate in the workshop, but I'm confident that it will turn out well and that everyone will have their copy of your wonderful cowl.


Thank you, DeEtta! I hope we get a good response.

Please feel free to take advantage of the reduced price even if you are not able to participate in the workshop or KAL.

Those rabbits are amazing!!! Your flavors sound pretty good, too! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....Toni, so excited to see you continue to expand as a designer. It does keep you busy I bet!


Thank you, Bev! It is like once I got that gigantic shove out the door from Elizabeth, the sky is opened and the ideas are pouring out! God's creativity is endless and it is so fun! :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have been taking Chromium Picolinate over 20 years. I have very low blood sugar and it has helped me a lot. I started taking just the 100 mg (or whatever it is) and have gradually worked up to 500 a day. Yes, it helps a lot! I don't get the shakes near as much as I used to.


I have a friend who gets low blood sugars, I should tell her about this stuff. Do you get it at a health food store?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DeEtta, more cute rabbits. Did you design those yourself? Such interesting flavours you came up with

Toni, I signed up for the workshop but it will really depend on the weather how much time I get to spend at it while I want the weather to be nice so the combines can run, I'm getting worn out trying to get all the garden stuff done lately as well as babysit & doing field lunches

Have any of you seen the new Caron Cakes? I got a flyer from Michaels in the paper today & was thinking if I decide to do a mermaid tail for GD for Christmas it might have a good verigated color - blue, green, purple so unlike the one I'm working in for my niece I won't have 100's of ends to darn in at the end. The yarn is on sale & there's a coupon for an additional 20% off your purchase so would be reasonably priced. I bought a kit from Mary Maxim to do nieces but decided to use a different pattern so I'm beginning to think I will run out if yarn????


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> This is an FYI, incase anyone is interested:
> 
> I am hosting a lace workshop here on KP starting Tuesday and offering the pattern for $1 (through Sept. 7) on ravelry for KP participants with the coupon code: *AJoyfulCowl*
> 
> ...


I have grabbed a pattern :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I too love cashews but the hot one I would like to try :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DeEtta, more cute rabbits. Did you design those yourself? Such interesting flavours you came up with
> 
> Toni, I signed up for the workshop but it will really depend on the weather how much time I get to spend at it while I want the weather to be nice so the combines can run, I'm getting worn out trying to get all the garden stuff done lately as well as babysit & doing field lunches
> 
> Have any of you seen the new Caron Cakes? I got a flyer from Michaels in the paper today & was thinking if I decide to do a mermaid tail for GD for Christmas it might have a good verigated color - blue, green, purple so unlike the one I'm working in for my niece I won't have 100's of ends to darn in at the end. The yarn is on sale & there's a coupon for an additional 20% off your purchase so would be reasonably priced. I bought a kit from Mary Maxim to do nieces but decided to use a different pattern so I'm beginning to think I will run out if yarn????


The pattern is a pretty quick one, Bonnie. When you do get the time, it will not take you very long.

Take care. Accidents happen when we get stressed and tired.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have grabbed a pattern :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!!! :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, it is so much fun to see all the different flavor of brittle you came up with. How inventive you are. The bunnies really are the perfect logo for them all too. 

What gorgeous morning glories Bonnie. That deep purple is an amazing color. Your other flowers are looking pretty too. 

Tanya, thanks for the link to all those zucchini recipes. I saved a few!

Thanks Barbara, re: mitts and butterfly picture. I have the same itch in the same place that no one has been able to diagnose. I will have to try the capsaicin cream. It sure is annoying. 
Sounds like you are having a wonderful trip. Looking forward to seeing your pictures. 
Pg 37


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, fantastic egret picture. Love the contrast of black and white in it. Sure makes the egret look very impressive!

Tanya, I have seen those rock climbers. It seems so impossible that they are climbing straight up like that. 
Your new yarn looks yummy and such a pretty color.
Love the start to your top. Looks like you are getting it figured out to the way you want it to look! 

Toni, looking forward to the kal. I have the pattern and set up a project page and I think I have decided on the blue alpaca yarn. Just have to look for beads now


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Connections with Griffith De Etta .I was born a Griffiths then married a Griffiths and there was a dispute as to whether or not my fathers's family were actually Griffith .I think Norma is also connected to the name .The cashew nut brittle must be delicious .
Bonnie ...wonder where the lady was nursing .I had my 3 children in the 60's Wouldn't it be strange if she was in my area at the time ? 
I Have been looking at the sites about taking supplements and will look into it further JanetLee and Tanya .Seems it would help with a multitude of things .I am fully aware that my eating habits leave much to be desired and envy those who can consume copious quantities of salads and veg .and actually enjoy them .The idea fills me with dis-taste .
Toni ...you have managed well with the new site and I am sure everyone wants it to work for you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> The picture of the bird with the dark background is splended Bev.


I agree!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


Ann -- what a beauty. So bright and interested. What a wonderful addition to your life and for that matter to the rest of us. Sure she will be in wonderful shape very soon. Babies are so resilient and miraculous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


You forget just how tiny they are, new born! What a darling she is, Ann!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ann -- what a beauty. So bright and interested. What a wonderful addition to your life and for that matter to the rest of us. Sure she will be in wonderful shape very soon. Babies are so resilient and miraculous.


Ditto from me, Ann. What a tiny, precious little girl. :sm02:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


So very very cute. I do hope she is better now. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya that cliff edge is amazing.. I can see why they attract so may climbers.. Joe use to climb before I met him.. I have only gone with him once to the top of Smith Rock in Central Oregon.. but for some reason we both have gotten a huge fear of heights.. so that type of outdoor activities has been put on hold.. I am surprised that I did so well on the bridge.. I told my boss that I get vertigo and a horrible fear of heights but I would give the bridge work a try and I have never gotten to the point of not being able to go up there 

Your yarn looks beautiful!! and it looks very soft. What are your plans for it?? I would think anything made with it would look very expensive and would kick up the pattern to a new level.. 

I think you have a winner with that pattern!! you have the 'V' you wanted and the cable looks great!!

Yes 'Sugar' is a huge problem for most of us.. I do so well staying away from it.. and the longer I do the less I crave it.. but then the days I cave in and enjoy a sweet treat I feel the affects and wish I had just avoided it all together... I have not heard of the itching issue but I will keep it in mind if the hives come back..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


Look at those bright eyes! Hopefully, she will be home quickly.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I hope your workshop does really well.. it is a very pretty cowl!! We are lucky to have you a part of our LP :sm01:... 

DeEtta those new labels are real cute.. I love the hat!! I think we have a few of those hanging around here.. LOL I have a fondness for cashews too... to bad they are so expensive! 

JanetteLee I also put cranberry's and walnuts in my oatmeal.. I'll try a little cinnamon in it too!! sounds really good.. 

I bought a trail mix that has cashews, pumpkin seeds, Sunflower seeds, and raisins covered in yogurt.. plus I thought it was cranberry's but they are cherry's... I wish the cherry's were more of a dried cherry but instead they are a dried maraschino cherry and its more like candy than the tart cranberry that I like... but I bought it for the few hours a day on the bridge... I can get pretty hungry up there and hate the idea of a candy bar or some other quick treat.. I think I'll be putting this in my oatmeal too... it would probably be really good in it..


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Griffin and Billy send there greetings. Griffin's version of Cashew brittle used broken cashew nuts with a slight hint of orange. Interesting how the orange enhances the sweet, smooth quality of the cashews. I think this is my favorite brittle; probably because I'm a goner over cashews, but the balance of flavors leaves a wonderful full-bodied taste in the mouth.
> 
> Billy on the other hand is builds flavor with Hot chili flavoring atop chopped peanuts. Billy in his hat looks right at home here on the open range. Billy probably rates an 8 on the hot scale. He like to hang out with those who want a shot of flavor.


Chili Almond sounds right up my alley. I just love your different versions. My husband bought some dark chocolate coated brittle at the Ferry Farm Market when we were there. He loves that stuff. My other big buy was two big bottles of locally grown and harvested olive oil. The price was good for really good olive oil. I think it was $28 for 34 ounces but it lasts a long time.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I just had to share this site with everyone....it is for crochet, but the designs are stunning. It is called Hass Designs...take a look around. (Shhhhhh there are dragonfly filet crochet designs.....)

http://www.hassdesign.com/FiletCrochetDesigns/IP/FiletDoily/


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann she is adorable!!! what a wonderful expression on such a little baby!! I think Mom and Dad will have their hands full with this one! She looks raring to go :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann I forgot to answer you question... My Shetland Sample is done.. and off the mats just waiting for me to take it's picture and to be placed on the table I made it for... I have to say I love it!! It turned out just like I wanted it to... 

DFL OMG!!! I love that site!!! I have it bookmarked and have been pouring over it for awhile now... I have never heard of Delta Crochet but I am looking forward to playing with it... Thanks for the link.. 


Well like I mentioned before I have finished my Sample.. and I also started the shawl I posted a link to earlier this week.. I'm a bit upset with my yarn though... I do love the colors and the price was perfect.. I'd be really upset if I had paid full price.. but the issue is.. it is labeled 'sport' weight and it is lighter than a fingering!!!??? what is up with that... So I am making a shawl that says any weight can be used and now comes the mystery... will I have a "Kerchief" size shawl.. still pretty but not what I was going for.. Or will it be a nice size after all.. I'll find out... 

Now I need to go dig through my stash for some suitable yarn for Toni's Cowl!! :sm02: I am sure I have something that will work perfectly..


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


She is beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One of the reasons I have been silent for a few days, I am now transitioning from ribbing to body on the Gansey. I have gone up to US 3, 3.25mm, from US 2, 2.75mm. I want it to be slightly less dense. I also got a splinter off the bamboo on my 2.75mm tip that is doing all the work, boy that was painful! But seemed wise to use a different tip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, that is going to be gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is going to be gorgeous :sm24:


Thank you, Norma! How is your WIP coming along?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, that is going to be gorgeous :sm24:


Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24:


Thank you Pam! This is one of the 'make or break' points- hence all the stitch markers! The original Eriskay knitter be she he or she, would have relied on her/his count!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well I am back, sort of, lol. I skimmed through almost 50 pages of the last LP and see that the current one is at page 43. I will come back later to get caught up. A quick summary of the past month - my coworker came back from her 3-1/2 week vacation just as I left for a week off of my own. We have three out of four vehicles out of commission - the Camaro was in a wreck and am awaiting the insurance decision on totaling or repairing, my 85 Corvette's throw out bearing (part of the clutch) went, and DH's 80 Corvette has a rear brake leak. I have had to rent a car depending upon DH's work schedule. I finished the Olympic Summer Games shawl although not in time for the Olympic closing ceremony. I have been working on A Song in the Air and Queen of Hearts since. My week at the beach was gloomy but better to be on vacation than driving to work in the rain - I was situated between both of the tropical storms. I will go back to work on Tuesday after Labor Day but won't have to put in the 12 hour days and weekends like when my coworker was on vacation. I hope she had a great time. I have flight training scheduled later in the month (Yay!) so will be studying in the meantime. I am also starting work on my Halloween costume. I have some long straight seams to do so decided to try out my serger. I am liking it so far. I am using satin so seam finishes are a must - the serger is working well for that purpose. 

Hope all are well,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well I am back, sort of, lol. I skimmed through almost 50 pages of the last LP and see that the current one is at page 43. I will come back later to get caught up. A quick summary of the past month - my coworker came back from her 3-1/2 week vacation just as I left for a week off of my own. We have three out of four vehicles out of commission - the Camaro was in a wreck and am awaiting the insurance decision on totaling or repairing, my 85 Corvette's throw out bearing (part of the clutch) went, and DH's 80 Corvette has a rear brake leak. I have had to rent a car depending upon DH's work schedule. I finished the Olympic Summer Games shawl although not in time for the Olympic closing ceremony. I have been working on A Song in the Air and Queen of Hearts since. My week at the beach was gloomy but better to be on vacation than driving to work in the rain - I was situated between both of the tropical storms. I will go back to work on Tuesday after Labor Day but won't have to put in the 12 hour days and weekends like when my coworker was on vacation. I hope she had a great time. I have flight training scheduled later in the month (Yay!) so will be studying in the meantime. I am also starting work on my Halloween costume. I have some long straight seams to do so decided to try out my serger. I am liking it so far. I am using satin so seam finishes are a must - the serger is working well for that purpose.
> 
> Hope all are well,
> 
> Melanie


So glad all is okay, and just work, really, Melanie. Apart from the hassle with the cars- we knew about the wreck- that was close to your last post. Bully for you that you have some flying time coming up!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> Connections with Griffith De Etta .I was born a Griffiths then married a Griffiths and there was a dispute as to whether or not my fathers's family were actually Griffith .I think Norma is also connected to the name .The cashew nut brittle must be delicious .
> Bonnie ...wonder where the lady was nursing .I had my 3 children in the 60's Wouldn't it be strange if she was in my area at the time ?
> I Have been looking at the sites about taking supplements and will look into it further JanetLee and Tanya .Seems it would help with a multitude of things .I am fully aware that my eating habits leave much to be desired and envy those who can consume copious quantities of salads and veg .and actually enjoy them .The idea fills me with dis-taste .
> Toni ...you have managed well with the new site and I am sure everyone wants it to work for you.


Next time I talk to Jenny I will ask her where she worked.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


What a little cutie! Congratulations. She sure looks bright for only a few days old


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Great you have arrived back safe and sound Melanie .Sorry about the problems with all the motors .
Good start Julie .The red will look lovely on you .
Thank you re the baby .She certainly seems to be alert .
It's been one of those days ,never sat down but can't say I have done anything .


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> I just had to share this site with everyone....it is for crochet, but the designs are stunning. It is called Hass Designs...take a look around. (Shhhhhh there are dragonfly filet crochet designs.....)
> 
> http://www.hassdesign.com/FiletCrochetDesigns/IP/FiletDoily/


Thank you, DFL! I had bookmarked this site and the dragonfly curtains several years ago but had not ordered the patterns. (I'm not crazy about crochet.) But I really want to make one for my bathroom. I'm making a patchwork shower curtain with some of the dragonfly fabrics I've collected over the years and that curtain will be the finishing touch. Now all I have to do is add one more UFO to my list of things to do. :sm02: Oh, well, I can't die until I get everything finished, right?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Bev! It is like once I got that gigantic shove out the door from Elizabeth, the sky is opened and the ideas are pouring out! God's creativity is endless and it is so fun! :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:

Thanks, Caryn, Julie,. 

Ann, what a gorgeous, sweet GGD. You must be in love!!! Hope she gets her numbers up soon.

Wow, Melanie, welcome back. You have been busy.

Great site, DFL. Thanks for sharing. . .enabling, that is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad all is okay, and just work, really, Melanie. Apart from the hassle with the cars- we knew about the wreck- that was close to your last post. Bully for you that you have some flying time coming up!


Ditto from me, Melanie. I've been wondering how you're doing. Glad you've got the flying time coming up. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Great you have arrived back safe and sound Melanie .Sorry about the problems with all the motors .
> Good start Julie .The red will look lovely on you .
> Thank you re the baby .She certainly seems to be alert .
> It's been one of those days ,never sat down but can't say I have done anything .


It certainly will zing with all my blacks- I went completely black for a while when Mwyffanwy died.

The Jaundice is not a serious problem usually these days- I know both my two were Jaundiced, but they were both bigger babies (not sure if that has any bearing on things though) (not having any medical training)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Norma! How is your WIP coming along?


It is coming a long nicely thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Glad you're back, Melanie, great about the flying :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly will zing with all my blacks- I went completely black for a while when Mwyffanwy died.
> 
> The Jaundice is not a serious problem usually these days- I know both my two were Jaundiced, but they were both bigger babies (not sure if that has any bearing on things though) (not having any medical training)


If Babies are preemies they are more likely to be jaundiced as the liver isn't quite ready to do its job. It also occurs when babies don't drink enough to flush the bilirubin out through their kidneys. Sometimes when moms milk isn't in right away babies get jaundiced too. When my first born the nurse wanted me to give him water so I did & he didn't get jaundiced, 6 yrs later when my second was born they didn't want me to give water, thinking having him try to nurse would make the milk come better, he got very yellow.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Welcome Back, Melanie -- hope things settle down a bit. Too much excitement all at one time for me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!

Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!

Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


Wow! Your 'sample' looks great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not everyone can produce enough milk. Prior to my Mom getting a shot for going to Germany she was easily able to nurse more than one child...why they insisted on the shot when she was obviously nursing I have no idea...she dried up after receiving the shot though.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice log cabin blanket squares DeEtta.

Nice drawing Sue. I am hopeless at drawing, so I took drafting instead  Congrats on the win. We all know you do great work, nice that someone else knows too.

Lovely color Norma for your shawl (pg 1)

JanetLee, first love the happy cat. Second, if you are making a pillow I would suggest making the form from fabric and stuffing that. Much easier wear and tear on your knitting (and no stuffing oozing out). 

pg 5


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Melanie!! we must be on at the same time... I stopped to bottle my Kombucha! in my new bottles.. I hope this batch is less sweet.. it sure is a pretty color though..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


Ronie, it's beautiful! You did a great job with it. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have a friend who gets low blood sugars, I should tell her about this stuff. Do you get it at a health food store?


Yes I do.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


She is beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> JanetteLee I also put cranberry's and walnuts in my oatmeal.. I'll try a little cinnamon in it too!! sounds really good..
> 
> I bought a trail mix that has cashews, pumpkin seeds, Sunflower seeds, and raisins covered in yogurt.. plus I thought it was cranberry's but they are cherry's... I wish the cherry's were more of a dried cherry but instead they are a dried maraschino cherry and its more like candy than the tart cranberry that I like... but I bought it for the few hours a day on the bridge... I can get pretty hungry up there and hate the idea of a candy bar or some other quick treat.. I think I'll be putting this in my oatmeal too... it would probably be really good in it..


If you have other dried fruit, you can put that in your oatmeal also. I also have plums, blueberries, apricots, etc., that I can also use. I don't care for cherry's but hubby does and we have some of them dried also for oatmeal. They all make a great addition; plus, they are natural and I do my best to buy the ones that don't have all that sugar on them. Let's just say my cranberries are very tart! Hence, the honey!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DFL - oh my, what beauties!

Julie, your red is looking good! I am still trying to find a good companion design. Think I have it, but still need to add it on the graph to check it out. Will be working on that tonight I hope.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


That is so beautiful! Great walking sticks also. I don't like using the one hubby made me either. It seems to special to worry about it breaking on some of my hikes.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> JanetLee, first love the happy cat. Second, if you are making a pillow I would suggest making the form from fabric and stuffing that. Much easier wear and tear on your knitting (and no stuffing oozing out).
> 
> pg 5


That is exactly what I was going to do. Actually, I was going to take it into the LYS and see what color would look good with it. I know it will show through front and back and want something that will be complimentary. I have started on the back, but keep getting distracted by my ccs! And my vest, and my scarf, and my........ :sm11:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


Ronie, that is just gorgeous!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


Ronie -- Congratulations -- It is a beauty and you did it yourself!!!! It looks perfect on the table; the size is just right. Really wonderful....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


Thank you Ronie! Yes for such a tiny sliver, it was awfully painful- until I managed to get it with my thumbnail and first finger of the other hand- I was thinking it would stop me from knitting!

That shawl looks lovely- interesting colour shift.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> DFL - oh my, what beauties!
> 
> Julie, your red is looking good! I am still trying to find a good companion design. Think I have it, but still need to add it on the graph to check it out. Will be working on that tonight I hope.


Thank you, JanetLee! I will be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

All y'all can relax for this coming Christmas Season...I just found the 2 plastic boxes with my needle tatting supplies! There will be NEW photo/projects worked up with 1/2 the cost of last year for LP members...that means if you paid over $40 CAD...try about 20-24 CAD. This will still handle the shipping but won't hit the pocketbook as hard. Especially with the pretty needles and yarn I know we're all getting in.

I just found some multi-colored cotton/and acrylic yarns in a box...the same one that had the tatting supplies. Who knows what creations I can do with all these addicting patterns that keep showing up?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


What a beautiful shawl


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Felix and Mitzi wish you a fun-filled, happy Labor Day. I am fond of Felix' cummerbund -- naturally it perfectly matches his vest -- after all he is a well dress Hare. Cranberry Orange brittle was made with dried cranberries (unsweetened) and Orange oil. That particular flavor combination seems to be widely enjoyed. Mitzi strikes me as one of the more outrageous hares. I wonder how does one keep a flower in one's ear? When I made both coconut and almond coconut brittles, they sold in nearly equal proportions. Because I like almonds in any way I can find them, I would of course take the almond coconut, but there are those who prefer just coconut.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

One WIP down --- finished the afghan that I had to rip partially last Wednesday. Ripped it, and reknit that huge ball (~450 yrds). Now I can curl up on the sofa and take a snooze under my matching afghan. I only bought the sofa in 1996 -- so maybe this is its 20th birthday present. Now -- still waiting for yarn to work on the log cabin; so...... What shall I work on for a quickie project?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Not everyone can produce enough milk. Prior to my Mom getting a shot for going to Germany she was easily able to nurse more than one child...why they insisted on the shot when she was obviously nursing I have no idea...she dried up after receiving the shot though.


There was a time the doctors automatically gave women shots and babies were bottle fed. Even if the women wished to nurse.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Goodness Ronie that is a great piece of designing .Sorry I couldn't see the sticks very well .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is a beautiful sample. Too beautiful to be called a sample :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I love Mitzi. She looks ....er slightly mad :sm24:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's another crocheted dragonfly motif http://pattern-paradise.com/2016/08/09/free-crochet-pattern-dragonfly-c2c-throw/


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Toni ...you have managed well with the new site and I am sure everyone wants it to work for you.


Elizabeth and Jane are AMAZING! I couldn't do it without them! And when you all pop in there, it just melts my heart. Thank you, Ann. <3


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ann, your new GD looks like one very special sweetie!!! 

Ronie, what you describe with sweets is what I have experienced recently also. The itching was an interesting note to me as I was starting to experience that and couldn't figure out why, but the connection sure made sense.

I can't wait to see you Shetland!!!

Thank you for the encouraging words. I'm feeling really swamped right now with too many good things that I want to do. :sm17:

Julie, that is a fantastic start to your new Gansey. :sm24: I like the idea of a looser knit for the body.

Welcome back, Melanie! I hope your vacation was restful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


Wow! Wow!!! *WOW!!!* You did great, Ronie!!! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> All y'all can relax for this coming Christmas Season...I just found the 2 plastic boxes with my needle tatting supplies! There will be NEW photo/projects worked up with 1/2 the cost of last year for LP members...that means if you paid over $40 CAD...try about 20-24 CAD. This will still handle the shipping but won't hit the pocketbook as hard. Especially with the pretty needles and yarn I know we're all getting in.
> 
> I just found some multi-colored cotton/and acrylic yarns in a box...the same one that had the tatting supplies. Who knows what creations I can do with all these addicting patterns that keep showing up?


Have fun, Karen!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> All y'all can relax for this coming Christmas Season...I just found the 2 plastic boxes with my needle tatting supplies! There will be NEW photo/projects worked up with 1/2 the cost of last year for LP members...that means if you paid over $40 CAD...try about 20-24 CAD. This will still handle the shipping but won't hit the pocketbook as hard. Especially with the pretty needles and yarn I know we're all getting in.
> 
> I just found some multi-colored cotton/and acrylic yarns in a box...the same one that had the tatting supplies. Who knows what creations I can do with all these addicting patterns that keep showing up?


YAY!! Karen... Isn't it fun to find lost treasures.. It seems to happen when we move.. we honestly think we will find them easily but it seems to take a long time for those special boxes to show up again... good luck with your 'Christmas' gifts..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you everyone.. I'm glad you like my Sample... I am very happy with it..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ann, your new GD looks like one very special sweetie!!!
> 
> Ronie, what you describe with sweets is what I have experienced recently also. The itching was an interesting note to me as I was starting to experience that and couldn't figure out why, but the connection sure made sense.
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni.
It will mean I will have to be very careful when I get to the yoke designs, methinks, too soon to work out the new row gauge.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We are on our way home, just passing through Gilroy, the garlic capital. Even though I grew garlic, I got a huge bag for $8 and some great looking cherries. Took our DIL to The Cliff House for her belated birthday dinner. DH managed to get a window table looking out to the bay. First went to the Legion of Honor Museum, part of the DeYoung Museum. They had a Wild West display that was really interesting. Had a great time with the girls as always. Here are a few pics. Tough to get in San Francisco because of the fog.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We are on our way home, just passing through Gilroy, the garlic capital. Even though I grew garlic, I got a huge bag for $8 and some great looking cherries. Took our DIL to The Cliff House for her belated birthday dinner. DH managed to get a window table looking out to the bay. First went to the Legion of Honor Museum, part of the DeYoung Museum. They had a Wild West display that was really interesting. Had a great time with the girls as always. Here are a few pics. Tough to get in San Francisco because of the fog.


Lovely photos. What is the Sutro baths? I'm glad you are having a great time. 
It seems here we hardly see any garlic except from China & I don't buy any food from there if it can be avoided.
I have tried growing my own but so far not much sucess, maybe I need to try to get some better we to plant


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks love it!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, great photos and great memories of San Fransisco for me


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Barbara, great photos and great memories of San Fransisco for me


Me, too, Barbara. Safe travels home. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics, Barbara. Hope you have a safe trip home.


Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pics, Barbara. Hope you have a safe trip home.
> 
> Sue


From me too, Barbara. That bridge is quite iconic.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, JanetLee! I will be interested to see what you come up with!


Julie, Here you go! My previous message went into cyberspace and didn't come back!

There are just over two repeats of the pattern. I really liked the center design, added some rows inbetween the cable section so the zig zag would work out.

What does everyone think? Open to comments and suggestions. Thinking of just extending the p2, k1tbl, all around the sides with a division for the "seam".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, Beautiful photographs! I have never been to California. Still thinking about it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie,  Here you go! My previous message went into cyberspace and didn't come back!
> 
> There are just over two repeats of the pattern. I really liked the center design, added some rows inbetween the cable section so the zig zag would work out.
> 
> What does everyone think? Open to comments and suggestions. Thinking of just extending the p2, k1tbl, all around the sides with a division for the "seam".


The download did not come through quite as I had expected, so far as I could tell it will be very effective.

It is a real bummer when things vanish into the ether!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie - glad your yarn is a match 

Barbara - probably a bit late but hope your visit to Yosemite was good. DH and I switch off when driving long distances. Sadly I tend to get the middle of the night stints. One time DH picked me up from work and off we went. He drove the first shift leaving me the driving at midnight. He curled up in the passenger seat and complained that I had the radio on and he could not get any sleep, lol. I worked all day and had been up since 6am - I needed the radio just to occupy my mind so I would fall asleep myself. I won that one 

DeEtta - those oven liners are great. However my new oven has sealed elements so you cannot put anything on the bottom of the oven. But I learned a long time ago to use a cookie sheet or jelly roll pan if something might have a propensity to spill. My oven does have one of the best features ever - full extension ball bearing racks! 

Ann - got a chuckle out of the image of you standing on a chair in art class. I got a compliment from the art teacher and the popular girls at the next table took offense (it was 7th grade so no surprise) and dumped a can of paint and a can of paste on their table and told the teacher I did it. One against many was a losing argument so I was sent to the dean's office. It was my first time, lol. And since I played at the same golf course as the dean he liked me so he kept me long enough to look proper and sent me on to my next class.

up to page 10


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely photos. What is the Sutro baths? I'm glad you are having a great time.
> It seems here we hardly see any garlic except from China & I don't buy any food from there if it can be avoided.
> I have tried growing my own but so far not much sucess, maybe I need to try to get some better we to plant


The Sutro baths were opened in the late 1800's for public bathing but were privately owned. It was a beautiful glass building with multiple pools adjacent to the Cliff House. It burned down when it was being demolished in the 1960's. If you google it, you'll see how beautiful it was.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, Beautiful photographs! I have never been to California. Still thinking about it!


I'm not a big city girl, JanetLee, but if I had to pick a heautiful one it would be San Francisco.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie - glad your yarn is a match
> 
> Barbara - probably a bit late but hope your visit to Yosemite was good. DH and I switch off when driving long distances. Sadly I tend to get the middle of the night stints. One time DH picked me up from work and off we went. He drove the first shift leaving me the driving at midnight. He curled up in the passenger seat and complained that I had the radio on and he could not get any sleep, lol. I worked all day and had been up since 6am - I needed the radio just to occupy my mind so I would fall asleep myself. I won that one
> 
> ...


Great story, Melanie about art class.

We used to drive late but it was when we worked and had to squeeze all vacation time into short time frames.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We are having a quiet day at home today, after having had the GKs overnight on Friday then an evening with the family at Amy's on Saturday. I had another dizzy attack at Amy's but managed to take a pill, and after lying down for an hour or so, was able to get back up and enjoy the rest of the visit.

I finally finished a WIP yesterday. This was a shirt scarf made from yarn bought in Newfoundland. It is very delicate. I have enough yarn left for another scarf, but that will be for a later date...

I have done q little for more sketching. My dogs actually were situated side by side on the couch, which is most unusual for them, so I took a photo, and then used that for my sketch. I still have to work on it a little. Every time I pass by it, I make little changes, but overall I am happy with it.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, Beautiful photographs! I have never been to California. Still thinking about it!


California is really a beautiful state. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are having a quiet day at home today, after having had the GKs overnight on Friday then an evening with the family at Amy's on Saturday. I had another dizzy attack at Amy's but managed to take a pill, and after lying down for an hour or so, was able to get back up and enjoy the rest of the visit.
> 
> I finally finished a WIP yesterday. This was a shirt scarf made from yarn bought in Newfoundland. It is very delicate. I have enough yarn left for another scarf, but that will be for a later date...
> 
> ...


Beautiful scarf, Sue, and a wonderful drawing of the dogs. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the scarf is like gossamer. The drawing is coming along nicely :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We are having a quiet day at home today, after having had the GKs overnight on Friday then an evening with the family at Amy's on Saturday. I had another dizzy attack at Amy's but managed to take a pill, and after lying down for an hour or so, was able to get back up and enjoy the rest of the visit.
> 
> I finally finished a WIP yesterday. This was a shirt scarf made from yarn bought in Newfoundland. It is very delicate. I have enough yarn left for another scarf, but that will be for a later date...
> 
> ...


Your scarf is gorgeous beautiful colour . I like your sketch too cute dogs


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We are having a quiet day at home today, after having had the GKs overnight on Friday then an evening with the family at Amy's on Saturday. I had another dizzy attack at Amy's but managed to take a pill, and after lying down for an hour or so, was able to get back up and enjoy the rest of the visit.
> 
> I finally finished a WIP yesterday. This was a shirt scarf made from yarn bought in Newfoundland. It is very delicate. I have enough yarn left for another scarf, but that will be for a later date...
> 
> ...


Sue -- beautiful, delicate scarf -- looks great. And the portrait of the doggies is coming along nicely. Your latent talent is certainly blooming.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Geesh, I took a long weekend off from KP and look at what happens over 20 pages to catch up on. 
Tanya, congratulations are in order for the win on that discrimination suit you were involved with. 
DeEtta, love your Wild Hare brittles. Bacon and pecan as well as the apple pie sound particularly good to me! And that's great news that all your projects won blue ribbons! Got a good chuckle re: San Fransisco fruits and nuts. ????
Caryn, your mitts are fantastic and so is the sunflower with butterfly. 
Ann, beautiful dragonfly wings shawl. 
Bonnie, you have some beautiful morning glories. 
Tanya, hope you find that video on the 114 year old man. 
Bev, you have amazed us again with the egret photo. 
Beautiful GD you have there Ann. She's very alert in that picture. 
Good to hear from you Mel. Are your cars the older models say from the 60's? ???? hope all goes well with the repairs. And I hope you at least got to collect shells in between storms. And now I'll have to look up a sealed elements oven to see what that's about. 
Ronie, your Shetland shawl came out perfect. 
Sue, I have to agree with Norma - that scarf is like gossamer.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Lurker 2* --> Here is the PDF of the DocX file that run4fitness attached earlier...it's a chart.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann your new great granddaughter is beautiful. Congratulations. Hope she is back home again now. 

Ronie, yay for finishing your Shetland and having it be just what you wanted! It really looks beautiful and fits your table perfect. 
Great walking sticks too. How thoughtful of your son. 

Julie, great start on your new Gansey. That splinter sounds painful. But I guess it isn't affecting your knitting. 

Welcome back Melanie. Glad you got to be away for awhile even if the weather wasn't the best. Good you missed the hurricanes. Nice to have the flying lessons to look forward to. 

Yay DeEtta. Glad you got your afghan all worked out. Bet it feels great to snuggle up in on your couch. Love today's cute bunnies. Bet the orange cranberry combination was good. 

Barbara, beautiful pictures of sf. Glad you are enjoying your time there. 

Sue, glad your dizzy spell passed quickly and you got to enjoy the day. Your scarf finished up so lovely. Really soft colors in that yarn. Your sketch is wonderful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Lurker 2* --> Here is the PDF of the DocX file that run4fitness attached earlier...it's a chart.


Thanks for that Karen- much clearer now- should be good if you decide to knit this, JanetLee!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann your new great granddaughter is beautiful. Congratulations. Hope she is back home again now.
> 
> Ronie, yay for finishing your Shetland and having it be just what you wanted! It really looks beautiful and fits your table perfect.
> Great walking sticks too. How thoughtful of your son.
> ...


Thank you.
There was a while there Caryn when I really thought I could not carry on- then I realised it was a splinter, so it was just a matter of getting it out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, your scarf is so light and delicate! 

Your drawing is fantastic. Way beyond my meager abilities.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *Lurker 2* --> Here is the PDF of the DocX file that run4fitness attached earlier...it's a chart.


Thanks. Forgot to change it to a PDF! So sorry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Thanks. Forgot to change it to a PDF! So sorry!


No problems!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bonnie -- I followed (well, sort of followed) your recipe for cumcumber salad. Am crunching as I read this. I changed the proportions slightly given what I had on hand and was worried about having enough liquid to cover the veggies; so, I didn't let the cucs sit with the pickling salt to release their water. Instead, I boiled the sugar/vinegar/spice mix along with the sale for nearly 3 minutes to ensure that the sugar was dissolved, then poured it over the cucs, etc. Stirring to make sure all was at least moistened. Now about 6 hours later, the cucs have released their moisture and there is an abundance on the salad. I think next time I might increase the amount of vinegar slightly -- say 1/4 - 1/2 cup. The fact that I'm considering next time tells me that I really like it. So thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, I love your Shetland sample. It's gorgeous. Those walking sticks look very sturdy.

Julie, splinters can be very sore. Glad it is healing up and hasn't stopped you from knitting.

DeEtta, love Felix and Mitzi!

Very nice, Ufoquilter.  re:dragonfly project

Barbara, thanks for the great pics. Love seeing a bit of San Francisco and the Golden Gate Bridge. So glad you enjoyed it.

Sue, love the scarf. The colors are gorgeous. Great sketching also. 

Chris, thanks. re: egret

As far as my WIP, I am in process of ripping it out. Started out with the wrong size needle. I will finish the ripping and hopefully get it cast on again. It is just the seed stitch cowl collar that I am ripping out. I am focused more on my photography right now. Not being careful with my knitting.

We walked to day and saw so many wonderful birds-white egret, great blue heron, humming bird, Canadian geese and. . .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sue, lovely scarf & sketching

Eshlemania, lovely photos, you have a real eye For it

I haven't been near my WIPs, I dug out some yarn to use for Toni's workshop but haven't started yet. 
We got frost again last night so the tomatoes are done, I picked a few more small tomatoes, I'll use them to make mincemeat. My DIL was complaining that she didn't get many tomatoes so I'll give her 1/2 of mine.
I picked another 3 gallons if chokecherries this afternoon, have them in the steam juicer now. My hands are such a mess from picking I don't dare touch any yarn for fear if color transfer. I may have to just bleach my hands????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love your Shetland sample. It's gorgeous. Those walking sticks look very sturdy.
> 
> Julie, splinters can be very sore. Glad it is healing up and hasn't stopped you from knitting.
> 
> ...


Lovely photographs! Love the eagle. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sue, lovely scarf & sketching
> 
> Eshlemania, lovely photos, you have a real eye For it
> 
> ...


I thought you'd be VERY close to frost. No harm in ordering the seed though for NEXT year.
:sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Bonnie and JanetLee.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love your Shetland sample. It's gorgeous. Those walking sticks look very sturdy.
> 
> Julie, splinters can be very sore. Glad it is healing up and hasn't stopped you from knitting.
> 
> ...


Great photos, Bev! 
:sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I was about to introduce you to Marlon and Marcus but when I was reading Marlon's greeting, I found a wonderful typo. Do you think perhaps it should have been martial rather than marital? That is really very funny.....

Well back to the topic at hand. Here are today's 2 Wild Hares both of which would be classified as spicy. Barbara, Marcus may be your go-to guy for HOT. What with both habenero oil and red pepper flakes, those peanuts have a blast of flavor. Marlon's wasabi is a bit milder, but still clear distinctive wasabi. I found green peas already coated with wasabi paste that I used here plus some additional wasabi powder to ensure that the flavor was distributed throughout the batch.

I had to do some real sleuthing to find pepper oils. Did you know that it is possible to get oils of all kinds of peppers. They are acquired in a very similar manner to olive oil, basically with a pressing process. I was able to get a testing sample of about 10 different oils and give them a try. Ultimately, the habenero oil was chosen after a lot of testing. Frankly, this wasn't my favorite testing process because I'm not that much into "HOT" which is what I was driving for here. I don't mind a bit of heat, but I really prefer flavor over heat. I was astounded at the responses of the taste testers and finally came to realize that there is really a clear divide between those that prefer high heat as measured on a scale vs flavor which may incidentally accompany heat. Very interesting, food psychology.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

My latest finished projects. 2 crochet and 1 knit hat and a crochet ear warmer. The knit hat uses 2 strands of yarn. It really changes the color but makes a larger stitch and softer item that is a little smaller than the bulky yarns. Working on the stash of remnant skeins and balls of yarn. I have managed to use about 1/2 a tote of these odd left over bits of yarn.

The 2 crocheted ones have a flat finish for the top. Reminds me of military caps.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I was about to introduce you to Marlon and Marcus but when I was reading Marlon's greeting, I found a wonderful typo. Do you think perhaps it should have been martial rather than marital? That is really very funny.....
> 
> Well back to the topic at hand. Here are today's 2 Wild Hares both of which would be classified as spicy. Barbara, Marcus may be your go-to guy for HOT. What with both habenero oil and red pepper flakes, those peanuts have a blast of flavor. Marlon's wasabi is a bit milder, but still clear distinctive wasabi. I found green peas already coated with wasabi paste that I used here plus some additional wasabi powder to ensure that the flavor was distributed throughout the batch.
> 
> I had to do some real sleuthing to find pepper oils. Did you know that it is possible to get oils of all kinds of peppers. They are acquired in a very similar manner to olive oil, basically with a pressing process. I was able to get a testing sample of about 10 different oils and give them a try. Ultimately, the habenero oil was chosen after a lot of testing. Frankly, this wasn't my favorite testing process because I'm not that much into "HOT" which is what I was driving for here. I don't mind a bit of heat, but I really prefer flavor over heat. I was astounded at the responses of the taste testers and finally came to realize that there is really a clear divide between those that prefer high heat as measured on a scale vs flavor which may incidentally accompany heat. Very interesting, food psychology.


I like jalapeno, serrano, and cayenne...in order of increasing Scoville units. There are 2+ values for just ground cayenne...and I'm considering having my Tam Jalapeno and Serrano for next year too...possibly some Anaheim as I want a warm-ish stuffing pepper without slapping my Dad upside the head (he's not fond of high-heat peppers...Minnesota (German/Nordic roots). I know I mentioned the difference before...but I don't know how to accommodate my spicier pepper needs and serve him too. Other than sprinkling my food that is on my plate with hot sauce (Frank's or Louisiana) or ground Cayenne/white peppercorn...what's a Southern gal to do???
:sm14:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love your Shetland sample. It's gorgeous. Those walking sticks look very sturdy.
> 
> Julie, splinters can be very sore. Glad it is healing up and hasn't stopped you from knitting.
> 
> ...


These photos are great Bev. So lucky to get a photo of an eagle. Hope you can get a pic of a male wood duck too, they are beautiful.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> These photos are great Bev. So lucky to get a photo of an eagle. Hope you can get a pic of a male wood duck too, they are beautiful.


Not a male wood duck...but I now have a species match for my miracle shot at the old apartment complex. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, great photos especially the wood duck :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> My latest finished projects. 2 crochet and 1 knit hat and a crochet ear warmer. The knit hat uses 2 strands of yarn. It really changes the color but makes a larger stitch and softer item that is a little smaller than the bulky yarns. Working on the stash of remnant skeins and balls of yarn. I have managed to use about 1/2 a tote of these odd left over bits of yarn.
> 
> The 2 crocheted ones have a flat finish for the top. Reminds me of military caps.


Those are great :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ,pretty scarf and how adventurous to sketch the dogs .Hope your attacks go away.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

More good pics TY Bev .
I remember that duck Karen .It must be exhausted by now .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, love the typo on Marlon's label. So nice to meet Marlon and Marcus.

Tricia, lovely hats. 

Thanks, Pam, Chris, Norma, Ann, and Karen. So happy Karen that your duck matches mine.  It's nice to know what you have gotten a picture of. Yes, Chris, I would love to get a shot of a male wood duck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love your Shetland sample. It's gorgeous. Those walking sticks look very sturdy.
> 
> Julie, splinters can be very sore. Glad it is healing up and hasn't stopped you from knitting.
> 
> ...


 :sm25: indeed they can, sorry you've had to rip back so far. Lovely photos as always


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Slowly, I am catching up with my knitting. Here is my September BON. The colour isn't showing well. It really is a nice medium blue. It is good to be finishing some things, but then I have to pick up on older WIPs, some of which I had totally forgotten.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Slowly, I am catching up with my knitting. Here is my September BON. The colour isn't showing well. It really is a nice medium blue. It is good to be finishing some things, but then I have to pick up on older WIPs, some of which I had totally forgotten.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My latest finished projects. 2 crochet and 1 knit hat and a crochet ear warmer. The knit hat uses 2 strands of yarn. It really changes the color but makes a larger stitch and softer item that is a little smaller than the bulky yarns. Working on the stash of remnant skeins and balls of yarn. I have managed to use about 1/2 a tote of these odd left over bits of yarn.
> 
> The 2 crocheted ones have a flat finish for the top. Reminds me of military caps.


Those look great, Tricia. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous :sm24:


Ditto from me, Sue. :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara thank you for the nice pictures of San Fransisco... I am so glad that it is still a beautiful city... I worry that if I were to go back that I would be sadly disappointed... and Gilroy!!! Oh my gosh.. when the garlic is in.. the whole bay area smells of garlic.. and the festivals they have are wonderful.. lots of different garlic foods.. including 'Garlic Ice Cream'... it is a very cute little town with such a huge draw of people and events.. I am glad you were able to make it down there... did you go to Monterey also?? they have a great board walk there and it is a beautiful town also... and Carmel..all not to far away from each other.. there are missions scattered around too but I forget the names of them.. I am going to be 60 in a few days and I left the Bay Area over 30 years ago... plus with age my memory only holds onto the very important things in my daily life.. LOL unless of course I see beautiful pictures like you shared then they start to come back to mind.. :sm01: I know I'll never get Joe to make it down there.. he is a country boy thru and thru! Just driving through Reno and Carson City made him a nervous wreck.. 

Sue I am so sorry about your spells.. I am glad the pills work but what a terrible thing to have. I hope they pass and leave you alone for a good long time... I love your scarf.. It looks so beautiful and soft.. you lucky to have more yarn for another project.. and your picture is really cute.. the two little dogs must know your not feeling well.. I know all three of my pets will gather around me or Joe if one of us isn't feeling well... just last week Fritz wasn't feeling well... and both Kiwi and the cat Sassy were huddled up with him.. and then the next day all was normal again and he wanted to cuddle with Sassy and he is now missing fur on him forehead.. LOL so much for being close.. but it was nice she was there to comfort him when he was feeling bad..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev great pictures... what a nice catch with the Eagle and the humming bird... I think that your a bit like me with my knitting... I knit as a hobby with so many other things going on... I have to make the time to sit and knit.. and this time of year it is hard to find the time... I hope you finish frogging and get going again soon... I do enjoy having a knitting project to work on in my spare time to relax... Pretty soon the weather will make getting outside impossible and then the needles will start to fly!!

Bonnie you sure are busy.. but just think when it is all done and your pantry is full of beautiful produce!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia it is great that you are getting through all the yarn and for a good cause too!!! I picked up a Berrocco pattern of a hat today.. it was a free one in their emails... file:///C:/Users/Ronie/Downloads/Berroco_FreePattern_Zoya(2).pdf I'm not sure that will work.. but it is a cute and fast hat... 

DeEtta that is a really cute typo! and could work with both spellings on some households.. LOL I am with you.. I want the flavor over the heat.. and to me Habenero is just too hot... but I think it must loose some of its heat when processed or our tastebuds are a bit dulled from all the spicy foods... because I am seeing it more and more in dishes.. 

Karen I think your Anaheim pepper would be a good one for Dad... they have a tad bit of spice but a real nice flavor... I'm with you.. I like my Frank's or Louisiana hot sauce... we have a few different brands of the Louisiana hot sauce in the fridge at all times...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your BON Sue... Mine is still several months behind.. Toni suggested turning it into a Cowl and I am leaning in that direction... I guess I'm not a "KAL" knitter.. LOL if I set it down getting back to it before castonitis sets in is doubtful... but I have all the patterns printed out and they are there in my library of stitch patterns so they will not go to waste... 

I have tons to do today... I need to go shopping before I head off to work.. Have a great day all!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I was about to introduce you to Marlon and Marcus but when I was reading Marlon's greeting, I found a wonderful typo. Do you think perhaps it should have been martial rather than marital? That is really very funny.....
> 
> Well back to the topic at hand. Here are today's 2 Wild Hares both of which would be classified as spicy. Barbara, Marcus may be your go-to guy for HOT. What with both habenero oil and red pepper flakes, those peanuts have a blast of flavor. Marlon's wasabi is a bit milder, but still clear distinctive wasabi. I found green peas already coated with wasabi paste that I used here plus some additional wasabi powder to ensure that the flavor was distributed throughout the batch.
> 
> I had to do some real sleuthing to find pepper oils. Did you know that it is possible to get oils of all kinds of peppers. They are acquired in a very similar manner to olive oil, basically with a pressing process. I was able to get a testing sample of about 10 different oils and give them a try. Ultimately, the habenero oil was chosen after a lot of testing. Frankly, this wasn't my favorite testing process because I'm not that much into "HOT" which is what I was driving for here. I don't mind a bit of heat, but I really prefer flavor over heat. I was astounded at the responses of the taste testers and finally came to realize that there is really a clear divide between those that prefer high heat as measured on a scale vs flavor which may incidentally accompany heat. Very interesting, food psychology.


So cute, love the smoke coming out his ears????
I don't eat "hot " stuff so wouldn't be my preference


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Boy is it getting chilling at night. Almost hit freezing this morning just before sunrise -- made it down to 33(F). But I must say, it is nice to have the days in the 70s -- so brisk and comfortable.

Yesterday, while doing chores around the house and lots of laundry including some special-handling things, I did these booties. Like Tricia, I'm trying to use up some odd bits. Seems sometimes like I spend more time with the odd bits than I ever did with the initial project. I'm thinking that odd-bits is Phase 2 of WIPs. 

Bev I thought of you the other day when I was heading into town --of course without camera. About 1/4 of a mile from my place, there was a sandhill crane standing on top of a telephone/electric pole. We frequently see hawks and other predators up there, but those long, long legs certainly looked strange. Can't say that I've ever seen one standing on anything but the ground. And around here, they nest on the ground too.

Well, time to get going for the day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My latest finished projects. 2 crochet and 1 knit hat and a crochet ear warmer. The knit hat uses 2 strands of yarn. It really changes the color but makes a larger stitch and softer item that is a little smaller than the bulky yarns. Working on the stash of remnant skeins and balls of yarn. I have managed to use about 1/2 a tote of these odd left over bits of yarn.
> 
> The 2 crocheted ones have a flat finish for the top. Reminds me of military caps.


Very nice. I've been making mitts & hats for the school out of my odds & ends & some yarn I was gifted.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We have had frost twice now, the last one did quite a bit of damage to the flowers & garden. Fortunately the crops are past the state of being damaged.
We got up this morning to pouring rain so harvest will definitely be stopped for several days☹
Ronnie, I know what you mean about marrying a farm boy, my DH doesn't like driving in big cities he's not familiar with, fine for us to go to the coast & through Vancouver on the transCanada to get the ferry but he hates gettng off that. 

We were in Orgeon-Washington state on the Harley, I'm not sure exactly where but there were fields of onions & that's all you could smell going down the roads. One thing about traveling by Harley, you certainly get all the smells, I didn't know Siberian olive trees bloomed until I asked about the wonderful smell.
Well, must get off here DH is off to Lloydminster & I'm going along.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Got the news today that it was the lace curtain that won the Best of Show, Best of Division and a Blue Ribbon. The other 3 items: the green tablecloth, the plum lace doily and the small Shetland Shawl from the class all received blues also. Pretty exciting actually. Can hardly wait to get the written comments. Probably in a couple of weeks. Someone else is picking up the entries at the Fair and then mailing them back. Once I get them, then it will be a marathon of washing and blocking, but it will be good to have them back home.


Well done, DeEtta but also well deserved.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Barbara thank you for the nice pictures of San Fransisco... I am so glad that it is still a beautiful city... I worry that if I were to go back that I would be sadly disappointed... and Gilroy!!! Oh my gosh.. when the garlic is in.. the whole bay area smells of garlic.. and the festivals they have are wonderful.. lots of different garlic foods.. including 'Garlic Ice Cream'... it is a very cute little town with such a huge draw of people and events.. I am glad you were able to make it down there... did you go to Monterey also?? they have a great board walk there and it is a beautiful town also... and Carmel..all not to far away from each other.. there are missions scattered around too but I forget the names of them.. I am going to be 60 in a few days and I left the Bay Area over 30 years ago... plus with age my memory only holds onto the very important things in my daily life.. LOL unless of course I see beautiful pictures like you shared then they start to come back to mind.. :sm01: I know I'll never get Joe to make it down there.. he is a country boy thru and thru! Just driving through Reno and Carson City made him a nervous wreck..
> 
> Sue I am so sorry about your spells.. I am glad the pills work but what a terrible thing to have. I hope they pass and leave you alone for a good long time... I love your scarf.. It looks so beautiful and soft.. you lucky to have more yarn for another project.. and your picture is really cute.. the two little dogs must know your not feeling well.. I know all three of my pets will gather around me or Joe if one of us isn't feeling well... just last week Fritz wasn't feeling well... and both Kiwi and the cat Sassy were huddled up with him.. and then the next day all was normal again and he wanted to cuddle with Sassy and he is now missing fur on him forehead.. LOL so much for being close.. but it was nice she was there to comfort him when he was feeling bad..


We didn't go to Monterrey this time. The last time we were there, it was so touristy that it was a bit of a put off. We like the quieter tourist feeling of beautiful Carmel. I did whimper when we passed the turn off for it. We made it to Flagstaff last night and should have an easier day today.

I messed up my 3 needle bind off for the shoulders of my sweater. Drat! That will be my challenge today. I sewed right side to wrong side. It is hard sometimes to see when using navy.

DeEtta, Marcus indeed may be the wild hare up my alley but I tend to like flavor over blow the top of my head off heat, like you.

Karen, have you tried canned green chile? It has lots of flavor and can be purchased mild. Hatch is the best. Maybe your father could tolerate it.

Sue, love your Sept BON and your gossamer scarf. It looks so dreamy.

Was it Tricia who had the sweet hats? Love them.

Ok, where is Tanya?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Very cute DeEtta!!! I love those booties.. they are adorable..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tricia it is great that you are getting through all the yarn and for a good cause too!!! I picked up a Berrocco pattern of a hat today.. it was a free one in their emails... file:///C:/Users/Ronie/Downloads/Berroco_FreePattern_Zoya(2).pdf I'm not sure that will work.. but it is a cute and fast hat...
> 
> DeEtta that is a really cute typo! and could work with both spellings on some households.. LOL I am with you.. I want the flavor over the heat.. and to me Habenero is just too hot... but I think it must loose some of its heat when processed or our tastebuds are a bit dulled from all the spicy foods... because I am seeing it more and more in dishes..
> 
> Karen I think your Anaheim pepper would be a good one for Dad... they have a tad bit of spice but a real nice flavor... I'm with you.. I like my Frank's or Louisiana hot sauce... we have a few different brands of the Louisiana hot sauce in the fridge at all times...


Ok don't even bother to try and open this file.. it is to my computer and isn't going to work  http://www.berroco.com/patterns/zoya this link will work!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. 

Sue, your BON is looking good. 

Thanks, Ronie.  Well, knitting has taken a second seat from my picture taking right now. I usually jump into a new thing with all 4 feet, then slowly back off and find a balance. I am hoping it will happen this time. The knitting that I ripped did not really take long to do. And I will be caught up soon. My DD is doing the hexi-puffs. Didn't you do that in the past, or was it the fish you did?

Oh, my, DeEtta. That certainly would be a sight to see. Sand hill cranes on top of the telephone pole. Your booties are adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue. :sm24:


And me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures again Bev. I can't believe you caught that humming bird. And what a great treat to see the bald eagle. 

DeEtta, funny about that typo on Marlon's write up, but I suppose sometimes marital arts are comparable to martial art

Tricia, great hats and headband. 

This months BON looks so pretty Sue. It is nice to have something small that can get done in one or two sessions. 

Wonderful little booties DeEtta. They look like they will stay up on little feet. 

That looks like a nice, warm and easy to knit hat Ronie- thanks for the link.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: I suspect that MY female wood duck was captured by Bev (not really...I've seen this one walking around) with her camera. I'm a tad envious on the telephoto ability of that Nikon...but not enough to attempt a teleport nab. I reserve that for semi-greedy shawl specialists who don't want everyone to come pet their stash/finished work. <<<<<G>>>>>


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm15: I suspect that MY female wood duck was captured by Bev (not really...I've seen this one walking around) with her camera. I'm a tad envious on the telephoto ability of that Nikon...but not enough to attempt a teleport nab. I reserve that for semi-greedy shawl specialists who don't want everyone to come pet their stash/finished work. <<<<<G>>>>>


:sm02: :sm02:

Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

That Marlon has been a busy lad with his arts whether martial or marital .Pretty baby shoes De Etta .
Good catching up and getting in front with Bon ,Sue .Hope you are feeling well.
Getting warmer here as so often happens when the children return to school after the holidays .It is going to be warm during the night .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Goodness, I am behind again...can't understand why sometimes I don't get alerts. Still getting over keeping the Grandkids...finally have the house picked up again. I do love having them, but they are a little messy!!!!!


I'm in the same position. Returned the elder gd to his parents on Sunday and am trying to get clean and tidy before we go to Anglesey for a week on Friday. I just haven't been able to keep up with this party and have been 20+ pages behind all the way through. So sorry I have contributed so little but I am trying to at least read everything.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hope the weather is good on Anglesey next week Linda .Having the GC is tiring and I always need to have quite a rest when they go .
You will be able to catch up during the cold ,wet and horrid weather soon ! Someone forecast snow for October so hope you have your sheepskin slippers ready .
Enjoy the holiday .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm in the same position. Returned the elder gd to his parents on Sunday and am trying to get clean and tidy before we go to Anglesey for a week on Friday. I just haven't been able to keep up with this party and have been 20+ pages behind all the way through. So sorry I have contributed so little but I am trying to at least read everything.


Linda -- we are just glad for when you can join us. Maybe when fall/winter sets in, your life will calm down a bit, but glad that you got to spend time with the grand children. Enjoy your trip to Anglesey -- vacationing?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 - lovely items. Great color combinations.

Bev, lovely picture of the duck!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Slowly, I am catching up with my knitting. Here is my September BON. The colour isn't showing well. It really is a nice medium blue. It is good to be finishing some things, but then I have to pick up on older WIPs, some of which I had totally forgotten.
> 
> Sue


Very nice, Sue :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm in the same position. Returned the elder gd to his parents on Sunday and am trying to get clean and tidy before we go to Anglesey for a week on Friday. I just haven't been able to keep up with this party and have been 20+ pages behind all the way through. So sorry I have contributed so little but I am trying to at least read everything.


We stayed in Anglesey on one trip to the UK. So pretty there. At the time Dallas was a popular show and ladies in the pub were so envious that we had that show and could go to the grocery store any time of the day. Funny!

We made it home about 2:30 pm and got everything put away before we leave again on Friday for Cokorad for a week. Got up to the store for a few days groceries and my prescription filled. Now for a quiet evening......not driving. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We stayed in Anglesey on one trip to the UK. So pretty there. At the time Dallas was a popular show and ladies in the pub were so envious that we had that show and could go to the grocery store any time of the day. Funny!
> 
> We made it home about 2:30 pm and got everything put away before we leave again on Friday for Cokorad for a week. Got up to the store for a few days groceries and my prescription filled. Now for a quiet evening......not driving. ????


Sorry can't translate Cokorad!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry can't translate Cokorad!


Darned spell correct - Colorado.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Darned spell correct - Colorado.


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Janet Lee. 

Welcome home, Barbara. Cokorad=Colorado?!?!?! That one made me laugh. My you are are one traveling gal. Take some time to breathe.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Not a male wood duck...but I now have a species match for my miracle shot at the old apartment complex. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


Karen, was she running away from you because you wanted to have her for dinner? ???? Kidding aside, you were lucky to catch a photo in motion. That just doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> My latest finished projects. 2 crochet and 1 knit hat and a crochet ear warmer. The knit hat uses 2 strands of yarn. It really changes the color but makes a larger stitch and softer item that is a little smaller than the bulky yarns. Working on the stash of remnant skeins and balls of yarn. I have managed to use about 1/2 a tote of these odd left over bits of yarn.
> 
> The 2 crocheted ones have a flat finish for the top. Reminds me of military caps.


I still find it hard to believe how many projects you complete.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue and DeEtta, you both have nice projects too.

I am almost done with sock #2. Luckily I haven't had any other episode with the yarn breaking on me. Such lovely colors and the way they blend is so nice, but it goes from really thin almost like lace weight to much thicker areas in spots. I'm glad I got them at 50% off.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wasn't sure if I would make my Knitting Guild meeting this evening, as I had another dizzy spell this afternoon, but my DH drove me there. I got my county fair entries back, and was really pleased. Think I mentioned I had read in local free newspaper that I got Best of Show,but didn't know for what. It was for my Spring Wood shawl. I got 1st place ribbons for all my entries, one of which was that crocheted Butterflies shawl. That really surprised me.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Janet Lee.
> 
> Welcome home, Barbara. Cokorad=Colorado?!?!?! That one made me laugh. My you are are one traveling gal. Take some time to breathe.


After this next trip, we are home until Christmas. Did I mention that I am going to a yarn festival in Colorado?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Wasn't sure if I would make my Knitting Guild meeting this evening, as I had another dizzy spell this afternoon, but my DH drove me there. I got my county fair entries back, and was really pleased. Think I mentioned I had read in local free newspaper that I got Best of Show,but didn't know for what. It was for my Spring Wood shawl. I got 1st place ribbons for all my entries, one of which was that crocheted Butterflies shawl. That really surprised me.
> 
> Sue


Big congratulations, nice recognition of your work. Sorry you are still having the dizzy spells.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Big congratulations, nice recognition of your work. Sorry you are still having the dizzy spells.


Ditto from me, Sue. That's fantastic and well deserved! :sm24: I, too, am sorry you're still having those darn dizzy spells. :sm03:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Sue. That's fantastic and well deserved! :sm24: I, too, am sorry you're still having those darn dizzy spells. :sm03:


And me too, Sue. Great news about your recognition, but horrible news about the dizziness. Sure hope that backs off very soon for you.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Very good result ,Sue and your crochet must be a lot better than you give yourself credit for .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> After this next trip, we are home until Christmas. Did I mention that I am going to a yarn festival in Colorado?


Great :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Big congratulations, nice recognition of your work. Sorry you are still having the dizzy spells.


That is great. Congratulations! So sorry about the Menieres! Nasty!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Wasn't sure if I would make my Knitting Guild meeting this evening, as I had another dizzy spell this afternoon, but my DH drove me there. I got my county fair entries back, and was really pleased. Think I mentioned I had read in local free newspaper that I got Best of Show,but didn't know for what. It was for my Spring Wood shawl. I got 1st place ribbons for all my entries, one of which was that crocheted Butterflies shawl. That really surprised me.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations Sue! Great news. Prayers for you too.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Carlos is my number one best seller. The flaked dried jalapeno adds flavor and what I would characterize as a "zing" to the brittle which is interesting in itself since it is raw pumpkin seeds (pepitas). So there you are munching along with a rather sweet taste in your mouth when you bit into a piece of flaked jalapeno and you mouth fills with a burst of flavor which complements, but doesn't overheat. 

Harriet's honey seed brittle was developed for the non-nut eaters. It contains pumpkin, sesame, sunflower, poppy and flax seed. At first thought I wouldn't put all those together, but they do blend nicely and the subtle honey flavor enhances rather than covers the seed flavors.

It is very early and dark. I am off to the closest larger city (150 mi away) to have some maintenance work done on my car. Naturally, my knitting is packed and I'm almost ready to head out. Its nearly 4:30 am so time to get going. Hope this day finds all of you recovering your our summer, our weekends and able to relax and put your feet up for a few minutes and do what we all love -- knit.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Opps, meant to add pic to previous post. Oh, well.


What a beauty that egret is.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great yarn and great knitting. Awesome rocks :sm24:


From me too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> The new GGd ,a few days old ,had to go back to hospital as she was jaundiced .She weighed about 6 lbs 4 in this photo.


Gorgeous little cutie. My mother was a Griffiths too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that is looking great... don't you hate splinters.. how can such a tiny little thing hurt so bad... I hope it healed quickly!
> 
> Melanie I sure is a good thing you have more than 2 rigs... I hope all can get sorted out and you'll be riding in a new muscle car soon!!
> 
> Here are some pictures of my Shetland Lace Shawl Sample... and some of my Son's walking sticks he made for me.. not a great picture but they are in the background so I thought I'd let you all know they have a purpose and are not just kindling.. LOL


A lovely shawl, Ronie. For some reason I wasn't expecting it to be so big. It looks great on your table. Interesting walking sticks too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Gorgeous little cutie. My mother was a Griffiths too.


Mine was Griffith Jones!

ETA, the Griffith came from my Grandfather's uncle Griffith- I think he added it to the Jones to look classier for his career as an Engineer- one of his contracts BTW was designing building and installing the switchboard for the San Francisco Cablecar.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Barbara, a yarn festival. We will want pictures you know. 

DeEtta, I love Carlos and Harriet also. I bet Carlos' flavor is a winner. 

Sue, your Spring Wood shawl is gorgeous. No wonder it made Best of the Show. I sure hope the dizzy spells settle down soon for you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We are having a quiet day at home today, after having had the GKs overnight on Friday then an evening with the family at Amy's on Saturday. I had another dizzy attack at Amy's but managed to take a pill, and after lying down for an hour or so, was able to get back up and enjoy the rest of the visit.
> 
> I finally finished a WIP yesterday. This was a shirt scarf made from yarn bought in Newfoundland. It is very delicate. I have enough yarn left for another scarf, but that will be for a later date...
> 
> ...


Love your delicate little scarf, Sue and your drawing is very impressive.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, I love your Shetland sample. It's gorgeous. Those walking sticks look very sturdy.
> 
> Julie, splinters can be very sore. Glad it is healing up and hasn't stopped you from knitting.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Barbara, a yarn festival. We will want pictures you know.
> 
> DeEtta, I love Carlos and Harriet also. I bet Carlos' flavor is a winner.
> 
> Sue, your Spring Wood shawl is gorgeous. No wonder it made Best of the Show. I sure hope the dizzy spells settle down soon for you.


Not quite sure that I read the 'friend' image correctly? What exactly is it, Bev?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I am not surprised Carlos was no 1. They are great! Have a great trip.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev. Love the wood ducks an the turtle? :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a busy time with the gks, Linda. Nice to "see" you back here. 

Wow Barbara. You are really getting the traveling in. Where in Colorado will you be going? And a yarn festival too!! 

Chris - yay for getting sock 2 almost done. Those second ones can be hard to find the motivation for to finish. Looking forward to seeing pictures. 

Congrats Sue on winning all those ribbons. We knew that you would win. And your crochet is obviously as good as your knitting! 

Carlos and Harriet are adorable. I think I would like Harriet's brittle best! 
Have a safe drive and hope you get lots of knitting in. 

Bev, interesting muted colors in that photo. I would guess the friend is a turtle too. 

Well I finished one wip - the 2nd Potluck Mitt. But of course I have cast on for 2 more projects and planning on doing the mystery name that shawl mkal with Elizabeth in a couple of weeks. I never used to have so many projects!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wood ducks and a turtle, Julie. I caught them between grass blades, which is why the colors are muted. Didn't want to scare them off.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a busy time with the gks, Linda. Nice to "see" you back here.
> 
> Wow Barbara. You are really getting the traveling in. Where in Colorado will you be going? And a yarn festival too!!
> 
> ...


We are going to Salida for the yarn fest. My knitting buddy and I are giddy with excitement. It isn't a huge one, just a nice size to get around and lots of variety. Salida is on a river, probably close to Pagosa Springs if you know where that is. I'll definitely get pics, Bev. Have a list of all the patterns I might get yarn for. Not for all of them but for consideration.

Love Carlos and Harriet, DeEtta.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Darned spell correct - Colorado.


LOL I couldn't figure that one out either... I'm glad Julie said something....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wasn't sure if I would make my Knitting Guild meeting this evening, as I had another dizzy spell this afternoon, but my DH drove me there. I got my county fair entries back, and was really pleased. Think I mentioned I had read in local free newspaper that I got Best of Show,but didn't know for what. It was for my Spring Wood shawl. I got 1st place ribbons for all my entries, one of which was that crocheted Butterflies shawl. That really surprised me.
> 
> Sue


Sue congratulations on your wins... it seems that you and DeEtta both got Best of Show and all blue ribbons... I am so happy your Butterflies shawl got a blue ribbon... I know you were just learning to crochet and I can tell that you have mastered it!! That has to feel great.. I do hope these spells settle down soon... have you thought of going to the Dr. again?? maybe they can help end them sooner than letting them run their course..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice picture of the ducks.. and I thought I saw a turtle there too but it blends in with the wood perfectly... 

Barbara that yarn festival sounds wonderful... it will be great for you two to have a fun outing and if you can get the yarn in the yardage you need then it is a perfect day!! I hope the weather is good.. we are heading into fall and the weather is dropping... 

I have a early morning today and woke up the the aroma of skunks... they were out there yesterday too.. I don't know what they are spraying but I wish they would move to another neighborhood.. LOL at least they didn't get my dogs this time.. I hope they don't get them at all!! we still can smell it in the office if the timing is right.. LOL

I got my package from my Sis yesterday.. it is a starter pack of 6 essential oil's... and a booklet on Aroma Therapy... I love it.. I have often thought I should pick some up but never knew what to get.. now I can read up and get what I need..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wood ducks and a turtle, Julie. I caught them between grass blades, which is why the colors are muted. Didn't want to scare them off.


I thought that was what I saw- but didn't realise you had them in your waters! Here they would be fish tank escapees.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hope the weather is good on Anglesey next week Linda .Having the GC is tiring and I always need to have quite a rest when they go .
> You will be able to catch up during the cold ,wet and horrid weather soon ! Someone forecast snow for October so hope you have your sheepskin slippers ready .
> Enjoy the holiday .


Thank you, Ann. I am tired - but also feeling a little lost without the chatter and interest in absolutely everything. He was in no hurry to go home but that may have been because he was back at school on Monday. He is trying to convince us that we need to move in next door to him.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Linda -- we are just glad for when you can join us. Maybe when fall/winter sets in, your life will calm down a bit, but glad that you got to spend time with the grand children. Enjoy your trip to Anglesey -- vacationing?


Thank you, DeEtta. Yes vacationing - lots of fresh sea air, lots of walking and lots of sitting and staring. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We stayed in Anglesey on one trip to the UK. So pretty there. At the time Dallas was a popular show and ladies in the pub were so envious that we had that show and could go to the grocery store any time of the day. Funny!
> 
> We made it home about 2:30 pm and got everything put away before we leave again on Friday for Cokorad for a week. Got up to the store for a few days groceries and my prescription filled. Now for a quiet evening......not driving. ????


I last visited Anglesey with my parents. I must have been about 14. You like to be on the move, don't you? Enjoy your next trip.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Darned spell correct - Colorado.


 :sm02: I just assumed Cokorad was a real place.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wasn't sure if I would make my Knitting Guild meeting this evening, as I had another dizzy spell this afternoon, but my DH drove me there. I got my county fair entries back, and was really pleased. Think I mentioned I had read in local free newspaper that I got Best of Show,but didn't know for what. It was for my Spring Wood shawl. I got 1st place ribbons for all my entries, one of which was that crocheted Butterflies shawl. That really surprised me.
> 
> Sue


Very well done. Your Spring Wood is stunning; in fact all of your knitting is beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Very well done. Your Spring Wood is stunning; in fact all of your knitting is beautiful.


I am in total agreement, Sue is a brilliant knitter.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> After this next trip, we are home until Christmas. Did I mention that I am going to a yarn festival in Colorado?


Just how green do you want us to turn? :sm22:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sounds like you had a busy time with the gks, Linda. Nice to "see" you back here.
> 
> Wow Barbara. You are really getting the traveling in. Where in Colorado will you be going? And a yarn festival too!!
> 
> ...


I love those pot luck mitts of Elizabeth's - so versatile. I recently did her Lady Grace and loved those too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Carlos is my number one best seller. The flaked dried jalapeno adds flavor and what I would characterize as a "zing" to the brittle which is interesting in itself since it is raw pumpkin seeds (pepitas). So there you are munching along with a rather sweet taste in your mouth when you bit into a piece of flaked jalapeno and you mouth fills with a burst of flavor which complements, but doesn't overheat.
> 
> Harriet's honey seed brittle was developed for the non-nut eaters. It contains pumpkin, sesame, sunflower, poppy and flax seed. At first thought I wouldn't put all those together, but they do blend nicely and the subtle honey flavor enhances rather than covers the seed flavors.
> 
> It is very early and dark. I am off to the closest larger city (150 mi away) to have some maintenance work done on my car. Naturally, my knitting is packed and I'm almost ready to head out. Its nearly 4:30 am so time to get going. Hope this day finds all of you recovering your our summer, our weekends and able to relax and put your feet up for a few minutes and do what we all love -- knit.


Safe travels, 4:30 is a bit early to roll out of bed & be on the road. When I was working I had to be up & at it early but since retiring I stay up late & don't get moving too early, usually by 8 thought.

That seed brittle sounds really good. Your cute artwork on the packaging must have been very popular.
The booties that you posted earlier are very nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Nice picture of the ducks.. and I thought I saw a turtle there too but it blends in with the wood perfectly...
> 
> Barbara that yarn festival sounds wonderful... it will be great for you two to have a fun outing and if you can get the yarn in the yardage you need then it is a perfect day!! I hope the weather is good.. we are heading into fall and the weather is dropping...
> 
> ...


I hate skunks! We have had a real population explosion of them around here. My DH has a live trap that he baits with sardines, he takes the trap far from the house, opens it & shoots the skunk. They are bad for carrying rabies. When I was at the neighbors the other night they were talking about how many have been caught this summer, my DH got 4, another neighbor 14???? & a different neighbor got 6. Fortunately our pup has not been sprayed, early this spring one was walking through the the yard when we were out but thankfully she stayed when I called & I got hold of her collar & got her in the house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sue, congratulations on your win. Hope the dizziness subsides, such a terrible feeling.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Nice picture of the ducks.. and I thought I saw a turtle there too but it blends in with the wood perfectly...
> 
> Barbara that yarn festival sounds wonderful... it will be great for you two to have a fun outing and if you can get the yarn in the yardage you need then it is a perfect day!! I hope the weather is good.. we are heading into fall and the weather is dropping...
> 
> ...


I love aroma therapy and essential oils. I make some of my own face creams, body cream, foot and heel softener, etc. What I like is that I know what is in it. All my ingredients are pronounceable ????
An organization I am in that meets monthly had their meeting today. My friend and I were the program coordinators for members to set up tables to sell things they make. We only charge a table fee of $10 and donate the money to our Benevolence Fund. We had 22 members participate in "Show Your Stuff", as we call the program. I put some knitted things and some lavender scrub that make and made $228. Guess who has money for the yarn festival this weekend. ????????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Just how green do you want us to turn? :sm22:


So many people look good in green ????????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love aroma therapy and essential oils. I make some of my own face creams, body cream, foot and heel softener, etc. What I like is that I know what is in it. All my ingredients are pronounceable ????
> An organization I am in that meets monthly had their meeting today. My friend and I were the program coordinators for members to set up tables to sell things they make. We only charge a table fee of $10 and donate the money to our Benevolence Fund. We had 22 members participate in "Show Your Stuff", as we call the program. I put some knitted things and some lavender scrub that make and made $228. Guess who has money for the yarn festival this weekend. ????????


Well done, Barbara! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Barbara! :sm24:


Wouldn't mind a profit like that! (especially to reinvest in yarn) I never did get paid for a couple of the pairs of gloves I made (grrr) at least it was gifted yarn!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Nice picture of the ducks.. and I thought I saw a turtle there too but it blends in with the wood perfectly...
> 
> Barbara that yarn festival sounds wonderful... it will be great for you two to have a fun outing and if you can get the yarn in the yardage you need then it is a perfect day!! I hope the weather is good.. we are heading into fall and the weather is dropping...
> 
> ...


Ronie, try putting some moth balls around. I am told skunks do not like the smell and will move on.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> :sm02: I just assumed Cokorad was a real place.


And my spell check kept changing it to Colorado. ????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

did anyone get "unwatched" from this topic again? I think this is the third time it has happened? Are the Gremlins at work again? Or is it me?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> did anyone get "unwatched" from this topic again? I think this is the third time it has happened? Are the Gremlins at work again? Or is it me?


Not sure! Have not had any problems myself.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> So many people look good in green ????????


 :sm23:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We are on our way home, just passing through Gilroy, the garlic capital. Even though I grew garlic, I got a huge bag for $8 and some great looking cherries. Took our DIL to The Cliff House for her belated birthday dinner. DH managed to get a window table looking out to the bay. First went to the Legion of Honor Museum, part of the DeYoung Museum. They had a Wild West display that was really interesting. Had a great time with the girls as always. Here are a few pics. Tough to get in San Francisco because of the fog.


Those are great views of the bridge, Barbara! Thank you. :sm02:

p47


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"Fun" Art class story, Melanie.

Such a delicate scarf, Sue, and a great drawing of your dogs. :sm24:

p48


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sue, lovely scarf & sketching
> 
> Eshlemania, lovely photos, you have a real eye For it


What she said!!! :sm24:



> I haven't been near my WIPs, I dug out some yarn to use for Toni's workshop but haven't started yet.
> We got frost again last night so the tomatoes are done, I picked a few more small tomatoes, I'll use them to make mincemeat. My DIL was complaining that she didn't get many tomatoes so I'll give her 1/2 of mine.
> I picked another 3 gallons if chokecherries this afternoon, have them in the steam juicer now. My hands are such a mess from picking I don't dare touch any yarn for fear if color transfer. I may have to just bleach my hands????


You are one busy lady!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

P. 49 - 

Ann, I must agree, Karen's duck is probably pretty tired by now. :sm16: 

Marlon and Marcus are great, DeEtta!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Well done, Barbara! :sm24:


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't mind a profit like that! (especially to reinvest in yarn) I never did get paid for a couple of the pairs of gloves I made (grrr) at least it was gifted yarn!


Well, that's not very nice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love aroma therapy and essential oils. I make some of my own face creams, body cream, foot and heel softener, etc. What I like is that I know what is in it. All my ingredients are pronounceable ????
> An organization I am in that meets monthly had their meeting today. My friend and I were the program coordinators for members to set up tables to sell things they make. We only charge a table fee of $10 and donate the money to our Benevolence Fund. We had 22 members participate in "Show Your Stuff", as we call the program. I put some knitted things and some lavender scrub that make and made $228. Guess who has money for the yarn festival this weekend. ????????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> So many people look good in green ????????


 :sm09:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great hats, Tricia!

I love those little booties, DeEtta!

I was wondering about Tanya also. She is being very quiet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Darned spell correct - Colorado.


LOL!!! I was wondering was Cokorad was! :sm08:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Great photos, Bev! I love the ducks and the turtle one! Great shot!

Congratulations on your Spring Wood, Sue! :sm24: I hope you are feeling better.

A yarn festival! Have fun, Barbara!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with Barbara, Julie, that wasn't very nice. I'm glad you didn't have a big investment in the yarn.

Way to go with the sales, Barbara!!! You can have a LOT of fun at the festival with that. :sm24:

It is good to hear from you, Chris!

We have had raccoons and more raccoons this summer. grrr They also carry disease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, that's not very nice.


I need to learn to be firmer with people.

ETA Toni's post as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Trouble is people buy machine knit gloves in the two dollar shops, and just don't realise I guess.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love aroma therapy and essential oils. I make some of my own face creams, body cream, foot and heel softener, etc. What I like is that I know what is in it. All my ingredients are pronounceable ????
> An organization I am in that meets monthly had their meeting today. My friend and I were the program coordinators for members to set up tables to sell things they make. We only charge a table fee of $10 and donate the money to our Benevolence Fund. We had 22 members participate in "Show Your Stuff", as we call the program. I put some knitted things and some lavender scrub that make and made $228. Guess who has money for the yarn festival this weekend. ????????


YAY!!! that sounds like a fun way to earn some extra cash and a fun place to spend it.. have fun at the yarn festival!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> did anyone get "unwatched" from this topic again? I think this is the third time it has happened? Are the Gremlins at work again? Or is it me?


It happens to me from time to time... I just don't delete my email until I am in here... then once I post I usually get a new notice.. but when it is acting up I just go into my deleted emails and pick it up from there...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got a beautiful Heart bib that I started yesterday...ran into sleep/medicine slumber this morning so I waited until one hour before my appointment in the waiting room to progress. I'm on one side with the I-cord...almost 1/2 way. Picture pending.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It happens to me from time to time... I just don't delete my email until I am in here... then once I post I usually get a new notice.. but when it is acting up I just go into my deleted emails and pick it up from there...


That is basically what I have to do. DH was laughing at me when I had to go searching! Silly man.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I agree with Barbara, Julie, that wasn't very nice. I'm glad you didn't have a big investment in the yarn.
> 
> Way to go with the sales, Barbara!!! You can have a LOT of fun at the festival with that. :sm24:
> 
> ...


I saw a large racoon in someones yard today.. mid morning too!!! It was a big guy, I was really surprised to see it..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wood ducks and a turtle, Julie. I caught them between grass blades, which is why the colors are muted. Didn't want to scare them off.


Oh, yes, Julie, in the waters, on the road etc. Turtles, turtles, turtles. One pond we pass when we clean has logs in the pond filled with turtles sunning. So sorry about lack of money for your gloves and all the hard work you put into them. Next time you will need money ahead.

Thanks, Ronie and Toni.

Linda, enjoy your sea air and your walking, sitting and staring. 

Oooo, Barbara, nice haul for the yarn festival. We expect pictures of your oodles of yarn you found.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I love aroma therapy and essential oils. I make some of my own face creams, body cream, foot and heel softener, etc. What I like is that I know what is in it. All my ingredients are pronounceable ????
> An organization I am in that meets monthly had their meeting today. My friend and I were the program coordinators for members to set up tables to sell things they make. We only charge a table fee of $10 and donate the money to our Benevolence Fund. We had 22 members participate in "Show Your Stuff", as we call the program. I put some knitted things and some lavender scrub that make and made $228. Guess who has money for the yarn festival this weekend. ????????


Congratulations on doing so well at the sale. Do you share your recipe for,the scrub? I make hand lotion bars as Christmas gifts & that would be a nice addition to them


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hate skunks! We have had a real population explosion of them around here. My DH has a live trap that he baits with sardines, he takes the trap far from the house, opens it & shoots the skunk. They are bad for carrying rabies. When I was at the neighbors the other night they were talking about how many have been caught this summer, my DH got 4, another neighbor 14???? & a different neighbor got 6. Fortunately our pup has not been sprayed, early this spring one was walking through the the yard when we were out but thankfully she stayed when I called & I got hold of her collar & got her in the house.


Bonnie, you are so lucky that your pup didn't run out and get sprayed. Where I lived last in NJ was knicknamed skunk hollow, guess why? There is a wooded area just down the road where a small branch of the river flows and is slightly dammed to create a very small lake and fishing area, etc. Anyway, I would have my little Bichon in the front yard and he would spot the skunk before I did and run over and get sprayed - every year at least once. You think he would learn, or maybe I should have learned. I guess being short he never got sprayed in the eyes, so no major discomfort. It just took weeks for the essence to finally subdue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oooo, Barbara, a yarn festival. We will want pictures you know.
> 
> DeEtta, I love Carlos and Harriet also. I bet Carlos' flavor is a winner.
> 
> Sue, your Spring Wood shawl is gorgeous. No wonder it made Best of the Show. I sure hope the dizzy spells settle down soon for you.


Too cute Bev. I guess the males are not as vibrant as in the spring too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I saw a large racoon in someones yard today.. mid morning too!!! It was a big guy, I was really surprised to see it..


Oh Ronie, that's not a good sight in daylight. He was probably moving very slow and lethargic. Someone needs to get a gun and put him out of his misery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bonnie, you are so lucky that your pup didn't run out and get sprayed. Where I lived last in NJ was knicknamed skunk hollow, guess why? There is a wooded area just down the road where a small branch of the river flows and is slightly dammed to create a very small lake and fishing area, etc. Anyway, I would have my little Bichon in the front yard and he would spot the skunk before I did and run over and get sprayed - every year at least once. You think he would learn, or maybe I should have learned. I guess being short he never got sprayed in the eyes, so no major discomfort. It just took weeks for the essence to finally subdue.


I know I was extremes
I know I was lucky, being a young pup I was sure she would get away from me but luckily she obeyed.

We have very few raccoons around here, until recently had none but the past 10 years there are a few. They aren't popular as they can destroy a whole bin of grain if they happen to get in, fortunately most bins are now metal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been fighting a migraine since yesterday, I think I probably got into something that triggered it or maybe the grain dust in the air. So. Haven't done much today.
I spent 2 frustrating hours trying to wind yarn for Toni's workshop. The metal yarn guide keeps flying off, I guess that's what I get for buying cheap Chinese junk. I tried to fix it but no sucess. Can anyone recommend a good one, please? I had one from KnitPicks several years ago but the part that the yarn winds on came off & my DH fixed it but it wound the yarn cockeyed & it would become a snarled mess when I tired to knit it.
I had some dark green alpaca in my stash but when I went to wind it some of the strands had been clipped, not by me as it was still in the bag from where I bought it???? The first 3/4 of the skein was fine but the last part had at least 10 pieces, I tied them together & continued winding, hopefully I don't have to use that part as I'm not sure how I would invisibly join such fine yarn.

DH went combining about 3 pm but we had a real downpour about an hour ago, the guys won't be happy as they just got started again. Harvest seems like it's going to take forever this year.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just checking in to say hello...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Congratulations on doing so well at the sale. Do you share your recipe for,the scrub? I make hand lotion bars as Christmas gifts & that would be a nice addition to them


Sure, Bonnie, happy to share. I use either 4 oz or 8 oz mason jars.

For the 4 oz:
1/2 c fractionated coconut oil or jojoba oil
1/3 c sea salt (I use Hain's)
1/2 sugar
15-20 drops lavender essential oil

The fractionated coconut oil doesn't get solid at room temperature. I use Dr. Adorable brand (don't have you love that name?) on Amazon and it is organic.

Then I put a purple ribbon around the jar lid and tie a little organza bag with lavender from my garden. Makes a nice looking present.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I saw a large racoon in someones yard today.. mid morning too!!! It was a big guy, I was really surprised to see it..


 Shouldn't hate anything, but I do hate raccoons. They used be in the woods in The Woodlands, Tx where we lived. They would dig up our flowers and wash their nasty little was in the pool.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris.

Bonnie, I hope you beat that migrane soon. Sounds to me it might have something to do with your yarn troubles-winding and finding the cuts.

I spent a good part of the evening, starting my summer top again. So nice and relaxing to knit again.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I love aroma therapy and essential oils. I make some of my own face creams, body cream, foot and heel softener, etc. What I like is that I know what is in it. All my ingredients are pronounceable ????
> An organization I am in that meets monthly had their meeting today. My friend and I were the program coordinators for members to set up tables to sell things they make. We only charge a table fee of $10 and donate the money to our Benevolence Fund. We had 22 members participate in "Show Your Stuff", as we call the program. I put some knitted things and some lavender scrub that make and made $228. Guess who has money for the yarn festival this weekend. ????????


Good for you. Now you can "re-invest" your funds. Sounds so business like, doesn't it, but is as good of an excuse as is needed. Enjoy the profits of your labor!!! And have a great time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, yes, Julie, in the waters, on the road etc. Turtles, turtles, turtles. One pond we pass when we clean has logs in the pond filled with turtles sunning. So sorry about lack of money for your gloves and all the hard work you put into them. Next time you will need money ahead.
> 
> Thanks, Ronie and Toni.
> 
> ...


Just had not thought of Turtles in the US!!!!!!
Especially if I have to buy in the yarn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I saw a large racoon in someones yard today.. mid morning too!!! It was a big guy, I was really surprised to see it..


That usually is not a good sign when you see them that time of day. Something is quite probably wrong.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Something we might all check out on Amazon or local electronics store: http://www.sandisk.com/home/mobile-device-storage/ultra-dual-usb-type-c

This is a flash drive that has 2 different size USB connectors...the mini --> goes into the tablet/phone/ipod (Ipad?)

...the other connection happens to be a USB 3.0 connector that is downward compatible with USB 2.0 ports (what your computer has...especially the older desktops). I want one myself because I only have 4GB on my portable device and I don't dare download more than the sock blocker PDF I have on there now. And I know both Mac and MS Windows users can benefit immediately :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Bonnie, I hope you are able to get over that migraine soon, and find a ball winder that works for you.

Thank you for the scrub recipe, Barbara!

"Hello, DFL!"


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good for you. Now you can "re-invest" your funds. Sounds so business like, doesn't it, but is as good of an excuse as is needed. Enjoy the profits of your labor!!! And have a great time.


Thank you, DeEtta. I'm sure I could spend that money many times over. I really like to support people who make beautiful yarn.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Sure, Bonnie, happy to share. I use either 4 oz or 8 oz mason jars.
> 
> For the 4 oz:
> 1/2 c fractionated coconut oil or jojoba oil
> ...


Thanks so much


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here are 2 more of my favorite drawings: Elliott who looks a bit deranged probably brought on by alcohol and a good artist, and Archibald who has just the right amount of stuffiness until you take a good look at his ears. 

The Pina Colada brittle was one of the most difficult to make because of the variety of dried fruits. In addition to cashews there are dried unsweetened pineapple, mangos and shaved coconut chips and a healthy dolop of pina colada flavoring. Once made I thought it was very attractive with all the various colors, shapes and textures. 

We all know about peanut brittle. Unfortunately much of what one encounteres is just plan bad. Archibald's speaks for a buttery, thin brittle which has a delicious flavor made with raw Spanish peanuts. The other brittles using peanuts are made with Virginia peanuts rather than Spanish. Surprisingly they do have different flavors and textures.

Tomorrow night I'll post the last of the Wild Hares and you will have met my family. And as with family I remember their individual differences, there challenges and good times we have shared. For the last couple of years, I've only made 4 of the flavors for the Holiday fair; so many of the flavors have been "sitting on the bench."

By way of update, had a safe and valuable trip today. After spending more $$ then I had hoped for auto repairs, my new (to me) car, is in fine shape and I have confidence that it will give me many years of reliable service. And that is very important to me. I don't favor the possibility of being stranded miles and miles away from anything just hoping that someone will come by. And even in this day of a phone in everyone's hand, out here there is no cell signal -- so calling for help isn't an insurance policy. Isn't it amazing how cell phones have permeated everyone's thinking to the point where we no longer feel that it is possible to conduct one's daily business without one. 

And yes, I did get a lot of knitting done today -- basic semi-comatose knitting at that. If I'm a bit clearer in the head tomorrow, I'll post a picture. Good night everyone.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here are 2 more of my favorite drawings: Elliott who looks a bit deranged probably brought on by alcohol and a good artist, and Archibald who has just the right amount of stuffiness until you take a good look at his ears.
> 
> The Pina Colada brittle was one of the most difficult to make because of the variety of dried fruits. In addition to cashews there are dried unsweetened pineapple, mangos and shaved coconut chips and a healthy dolop of pina colada flavoring. Once made I thought it was very attractive with all the various colors, shapes and textures.
> 
> ...


After this morning...*droll tone here* "I don't know what you're talking about. You know I'm being a bit bad. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

It doesn't matter if I'm crocheting or knitting...I put myself to sleep. Even needle tatting. I'm just glad I don't have sharp needles like I do for cross stitch. Bad enough I do mischief to my center finger on my writing hand (left) when I crochet with a Boye/Wright 12 or tinier.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, enjoy your sea air and your walking, sitting and staring.


Will do my best. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I've got a beautiful Heart bib that I started yesterday...ran into sleep/medicine slumber this morning so I waited until one hour before my appointment in the waiting room to progress. I'm on one side with the I-cord...almost 1/2 way. Picture pending.


Sounds very pretty. I am looking forward to a photo :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, I do hope the migraine passes and the weather improves for DH.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Sure, Bonnie, happy to share. I use either 4 oz or 8 oz mason jars.
> 
> For the 4 oz:
> 1/2 c fractionated coconut oil or jojoba oil
> ...


That sounds great
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, I am pleased your trip was safe and successful. Two more great Wild Hares


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, your Wild Hares are wonderful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Barbara, never heard of that town in Colorado, but sounds like you will be having a great time. 
Nice going with your sales and profit! 

Ronie, hope the skunks wander off without bothering you too much. That aromatherapy kit sounds like fun. 

Looking forward to seeing the bib picture Karen. 

Bonnie, hope you feel better soon. I still use my knees and wind my yarn by hand. Sorry you are having trouble with your winder. 

Love the 2 new bunnies DeEtta. Amazing how many flavors you came up with. 
Glad your trip went well and your car is in tip top shape!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, thanks for sharing your Wild Hares. I have really enjoyed seeing and learning about them.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, thanks for sharing your Wild Hares. I have really enjoyed seeing and learning about them.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Have a wonderfully relaxing trip, Linda!!! :sm02:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know I was extremes
> I know I was lucky, being a young pup I was sure she would get away from me but luckily she obeyed.
> 
> We have very few raccoons around here, until recently had none but the past 10 years there are a few. They aren't popular as they can destroy a whole bin of grain if they happen to get in, fortunately most bins are now metal


Good luck. There was a pair here that would get the trash container down roll it around and get it open, even when I put a cord across the top. And forget keeping them out of the dog food bin, I keep that in the house now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Have a wonderfully relaxing trip, Linda!!! :sm02:


Thank you, Toni. I'm hoping the internet connection will be more reliable than in France so that I can post some photos.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had not thought of Turtles in the US!!!!!!
> Especially if I have to buy in the yarn!


Oh yes. They are so bad at the lake it is not fit to swim or fish. They steal the fish bait and nibble people who dare swim or wade.
I see them around the garden and I know they damage it. Sometimes there are big snapping turtles crossing the area and on the road. Some people eat them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Bonnie, you are so lucky that your pup didn't run out and get sprayed. Where I lived last in NJ was knicknamed skunk hollow, guess why? There is a wooded area just down the road where a small branch of the river flows and is slightly dammed to create a very small lake and fishing area, etc. Anyway, I would have my little Bichon in the front yard and he would spot the skunk before I did and run over and get sprayed - every year at least once. You think he would learn, or maybe I should have learned. I guess being short he never got sprayed in the eyes, so no major discomfort. It just took weeks for the essence to finally subdue.


We have a "Skunk Alley" LOL for the same reasons... I am so glad we don't live in that area... Joe said the skunks came out because it was trash day... I guess that makes sense... our neighbors will toss a loaf of bread in the street to feed the birds?? not sure of their reasoning on that one.. but it brings out the varmints too.. I will never forget Kiwi and Fritz getting sprayed.. I hope it never happens again! It sure doesn't smell like it does when it happens down the road.. I could barely breath until we got them totally washed in everything we could think of.. I still have tomato juice in the pantry... just in case!!! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That usually is not a good sign when you see them that time of day. Something is quite probably wrong.


I never thought of that... but I did think that maybe he was a pet.. I hope that if he was up to no good that he went back home already... it is hard to think of them as being so destructive... as a kid I always wanted one as a pet.. LOL We did canoe down the river when I was in Eastern Oregon and went over to the blackberry's and we heard growling and I saw 2 eyes... Joe quickly got us out of there. He said it was probably a momma with some babies warning us to get away... then we had a momma teaching her babies to do something in our front yard one year.. they were the cutest little things.. but we also had a door between us.. LOL


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Toni. I'm hoping the internet connection will be more reliable than in France so that I can post some photos.


That will be great. Have a great time :sm24:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Something we might all check out on Amazon or local electronics store: http://www.sandisk.com/home/mobile-device-storage/ultra-dual-usb-type-c
> 
> This is a flash drive that has 2 different size USB connectors...the mini --> goes into the tablet/phone/ipod (Ipad?)
> 
> ...the other connection happens to be a USB 3.0 connector that is downward compatible with USB 2.0 ports (what your computer has...especially the older desktops). I want one myself because I only have 4GB on my portable device and I don't dare download more than the sock blocker PDF I have on there now. And I know both Mac and MS Windows users can benefit immediately :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Karen.. it is good to know they make them out there... I never thought of needing one for my Kindle or phone but if I do I am happy to find it at the Sandisk store!! I would think that 4G would be more than enough memory for your device!!! it is what my computer is.. and I hardly touch my memory...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta I remember having a very unreliable car in Wheeler County.. oh my gosh.. it was horrible... I got to meet a lot of my neighbors and some very nice people... We quickly learned that a good run about car was more important than anything at that time... I am sure there isn't any cel service out there either.. people who live in larger towns.. Meaning more than 500 people, which is bigger than most towns in Oregon I have lived in... don't realize that there is a very large group of people who don't live with the phone attached to their heads... LOL I honestly doubt that any one in Twickenham has cel service.. there isn't even TV service there.. and you still just call the last 4 digits to the phone number to reach your neighbor... 
I am glad your car is fixed up nice.. I hope it stays that way for a very long time.. mine is acting up and we really need to trade it in... but unless I find a way to bring in more income this Winter I don't see it happening... Joe thinks in the Spring... I hope so...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We have a "Skunk Alley" LOL for the same reasons... I am so glad we don't live in that area... Joe said the skunks came out because it was trash day... I guess that makes sense... our neighbors will toss a loaf of bread in the street to feed the birds?? not sure of their reasoning on that one.. but it brings out the varmints too.. I will never forget Kiwi and Fritz getting sprayed.. I hope it never happens again! It sure doesn't smell like it does when it happens down the road.. I could barely breath until we got them totally washed in everything we could think of.. I still have tomato juice in the pantry... just in case!!! LOL


I recently read if you mix hydrogen peroxide & baking soda, I think it was, that it works better than tomatoe juice for the smell. If you google eliminating skunk smell it will tell y out the proportions.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> DeEtta I remember having a very unreliable car in Wheeler County.. oh my gosh.. it was horrible... I got to meet a lot of my neighbors and some very nice people... We quickly learned that a good run about car was more important than anything at that time... I am sure there isn't any cel service out there either.. people who live in larger towns.. Meaning more than 500 people, which is bigger than most towns in Oregon I have lived in... don't realize that there is a very large group of people who don't live with the phone attached to their heads... LOL I honestly doubt that any one in Twickenham has cel service.. there isn't even TV service there.. and you still just call the last 4 digits to the phone number to reach your neighbor...
> I am glad your car is fixed up nice.. I hope it stays that way for a very long time.. mine is acting up and we really need to trade it in... but unless I find a way to bring in more income this Winter I don't see it happening... Joe thinks in the Spring... I hope so...


It's only about 5-10 years since we changed from only dealing the last 4 digits for local calls. Last year we had to start dealing the area code as well so now instead of 4 numbers we dial 10, somehow that doesn't seem like progress to me There are many areas here where cell phones don't work, even in my house there is no service. Many people say they no longer have house phones but that sure won't work here.
With the winters we have, a person certainly needs a reliable vehicle, no joke to get stranded when it -40!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

(((hugs))) Sue. Been there, done that, know all about the dizzy spells. I wish you wobble free days 

Love that color for your First Gift Ann.

I have a couple of the Silpats and some other silicone baking mats and "tins" - agree they are nice to use.

Here is my Summer Games Shawl. The car is my 85 Corvette. She is as loud as her paint job, lol.


slowly getting through the posts - I am on pg 16


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's only about 5-10 years since we changed from only dealing the last 4 digits for local calls. Last year we had to start dealing the area code as well so now instead of 4 numbers we dial 10, somehow that doesn't seem like progress to me There are many areas here where cell phones don't work, even in my house there is no service. Many people say they no longer have house phones but that sure won't work here.
> With the winters we have, a person certainly needs a reliable vehicle, no joke to get stranded when it -40!


I don't think we have ever been four digits but remember when dialing the area code became the norm.

Hope your migraine is better today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Sue. Been there, done that, know all about the dizzy spells. I wish you wobble free days
> 
> Love that color for your First Gift Ann.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from you Melanie. Your shawl looks perfect with that great looking car.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely Melanie, and it matches the car !
We are not bothered by skunks but foxes sometimes use the lawn as a toilet then pet dogs like to roll in it before you have noticed it .What a stink !
Julie ,you will have to put a label on the gloves with the price ! Why do people assume you are doing them free I wonder 
Had a busy day with entertaining friends for lunch then neighbours calling in .Luckily they all brought dogs and so Hector ran around so is now sleeping soundly .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Sue. Been there, done that, know all about the dizzy spells. I wish you wobble free days
> 
> Love that color for your First Gift Ann.
> 
> ...


Both your shawl and your car are beautiful, Melanie! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Sue. Been there, done that, know all about the dizzy spells. I wish you wobble free days
> 
> Love that color for your First Gift Ann.
> 
> ...


Great shawl and car
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Oh yes. They are so bad at the lake it is not fit to swim or fish. They steal the fish bait and nibble people who dare swim or wade.
> I see them around the garden and I know they damage it. Sometimes there are big snapping turtles crossing the area and on the road. Some people eat them.


Fale's eyes used to light up when he saw Turtles on the telly- I gathered they made good eating- not sure if I would like to eat it though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely Melanie, and it matches the car !
> We are not bothered by skunks but foxes sometimes use the lawn as a toilet then pet dogs like to roll in it before you have noticed it .What a stink !
> Julie ,you will have to put a label on the gloves with the price ! Why do people assume you are doing them free I wonder
> Had a busy day with entertaining friends for lunch then neighbours calling in .Luckily they all brought dogs and so Hector ran around so is now sleeping soundly .


Good idea Ann! I am too much of a softie I guess!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,it goes with the birth sign!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh no Ann!! Your new yarn!

Lovely red Julie.

Nice moon photos Bev.

pg 20


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Mel, I love your shawl and I love your car and its paint job!!!! Excellent!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Babalou said:


> I don't think we have ever been four digits but remember when dialing the area code became the norm.
> 
> Hope your migraine is better today.


We had 4 digit calls on our party line up until my late teens or early 20's. Now they are changing all rural phones to cell tower service rather than repair line problems.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

My SOS socks are finally finished. Here's a pic.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale's eyes used to light up when he saw Turtles on the telly- I gathered they made good eating- not sure if I would like to eat it though.


I have heard they taste like chicken. :sm19: but i've heard rattle snake tastes like chicken. Never had the desire to try either.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, thanks for sharing your Wild Hares. I have really enjoyed seeing and learning about them.
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Sue. Been there, done that, know all about the dizzy spells. I wish you wobble free days
> 
> Love that color for your First Gift Ann.
> 
> ...


Love your shawl and car! Both are winners.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> My SOS socks are finally finished. Here's a pic.


Great socks, love the way the heels look.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, love your socks. 

Melanie, love your shawl and car. They look good together.  Thanks, re moon pics


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> My SOS socks are finally finished. Here's a pic.


Those are great, Chris. Love the heels.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> My SOS socks are finally finished. Here's a pic.


Those look great, Chris! :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


So glad for you that you have those memories. Sending you hugs!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, sending love and hugs and prayers to you. Memories are wonderful.

Chris, love your socks!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


Sorry to hear this but it sounds like you have a lot of lovely memories.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,it goes with the birth sign!


Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have heard they taste like chicken. :sm19: but i've heard rattle snake tastes like chicken. Never had the desire to try either.


Seems we hear everything tastes like chicken but I know I won't be trying either of those. We have a wildlife supper every January & there is wild meat there but it's limited to deer, Moose, elk, Buffalo, bear & fish all in various forms- meat balls, roasts, sausages, etc. I always do baked fish that goes over very well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


I'm glad you have good memories, nice your mm lived a good leg life.
My mom has been gone since 1983 - she was not 57 - we never forget our mom


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lovely shawl & socks.
DeEtta, those last .2 Wild Hares are,so funny! 

No knitting for me today, I spent the afternoon working in the garden, I know I said I wasn't doing more cucumbers but after I looked up the 9 day pickle recipe for Janet Lee I decided to do some since the cukes were gong to go to waste. I got another 4 gallons of cukes & pulled some of the cabbages too, 5 green ones, 2 of,which I froze for cabbage rolls & 5 red ones that are lovely & firm. My he slugs didn't seem to be bothering the red he's so much so I left 3 in the garden yet. My cold room isn't very cold yet so I hope they don't spoil. I also did I some cleaning of dead plants, I would have done more but the quad wasn't around so I just filled my little wagon

I'm going with a friend to the creative stitching show in Edmonton tomorrow, when I first saw the ad, I thought it was knitting too but seems to be just quilting & weaving . I signed up for a class in fabric sculpture, it's limited to 20 participants so you had to preregister. There are lots of other demos & classes but you don't have to sign up for them ahead


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here are the last of the Wild Hares: Carmen and Lizzie. These two ladies are some of my favorites. Carmen's use of her ears to hold her headdress is quite extraordinary as her brittle flavor: Strawberry Ginger made with dried strawberries, dried ginger and banana chips. Lizzie's brittle, Pomegranate Sunflower is actually pink in color and I think my favorite non-nut brittle. I also love the color in her portrait.

Well, now you've met the full collection of Wild Hares. Isn't it amazing how each of them has his/her own personality. 

In terms of process, I had just finished the business analysis in 2011 to take the sales portion of the operation to the internet. But ultimately, I decided not to, because I couldn't be sure that I would have the time to devote to a start up business. And having done that already, I knew what was in store for me. So now I look at these whimsical hares knowing the quality of the product and feel a slight regret at deciding to "pull the plug," but in doing so and closing the bakery, there was enough time to spend the last couple of productive years with my Mom. 

I hope you have enjoyed seeing them all and that they have brightened your day.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I couldn't resist the color! This is the project I couldn't stay awake for once I got to the first section for the neck and shoulder decreases...I'm not entirely sarcastic, Belle1. If I fall asleep I can laugh at anyone else doing so. Especially since I'm now doing so while knitting...for 20+ years it was only doing cross stitch and crocheting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> My SOS socks are finally finished. Here's a pic.


Wonderful, jazzy socks :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie, have a wonderful day :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, both are great but Carmen is a star :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I couldn't resist the color! This is the project I couldn't stay awake for once I got to the first section for the neck and shoulder decreases...I'm not entirely sarcastic, Belle1. If I fall asleep I can laugh at anyone else doing so. Especially since I'm now doing so while knitting...for 20+ years it was only doing cross stitch and crocheting.


Fabulous! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bonnie, my two DS's got together and made a wonderful moose stew. Yummy.

Karen, such a colorful top. I love it.

DeEtta, I can understand the tug at your heart about closing down. Thank you so much for sharing your Wild Hares. They really are amazingly creative and the product must have been equally amazing.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these, DeEtta. You really have a very creative mind. All the Wild Hares have their own personality. I imagine had you gone to the Internet with them that you would have had a resounding success with them. Have you thought about selling them and the recipes to a company that might be interested in selling them?

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Here are the last of the Wild Hares: Carmen and Lizzie. These two ladies are some of my favorites. Carmen's use of her ears to hold her headdress is quite extraordinary as her brittle flavor: Strawberry Ginger made with dried strawberries, dried ginger and banana chips. Lizzie's brittle, Pomegranate Sunflower is actually pink in color and I think my favorite non-nut brittle. I also love the color in her portrait.
> 
> Well, now you've met the full collection of Wild Hares. Isn't it amazing how each of them has his/her own personality.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice colourful top, Karen.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I couldn't resist the color! This is the project I couldn't stay awake for once I got to the first section for the neck and shoulder decreases...I'm not entirely sarcastic, Belle1. If I fall asleep I can laugh at anyone else doing so. Especially since I'm now doing so while knitting...for 20+ years it was only doing cross stitch and crocheting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Got to agree with that. I am assuming that she was named after the famous actress who used to wear the fruit on her head, but whose last name escapes me now.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, both are great but Carmen is a star :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am afraid it has been a very trying week here, as I had another dizzy spell yesterday at the swimming pool during my AquaFit class. Fortunately I was able to walk holding on to the side of the pool and get out of the pool, then thelifeguard sat me down. I declined them calling 911 as there was nothing they could really do. So, I sat there in front of the rest of the class focussing on a sign on the wall. I must have been quite a sight sitting in my swimsuit staring straight ahead! After the class a fellow classmate offered to bring me home, and she got my stuff from the locker room. The lifeguard escorted me to her car then went to my car for my stuff. She drove me home where Paul was, then drove him back to the pool for my car. I had called him from the pool right after it happened. He couldn't come immediately, as he had to be home. Amy's insulin pump,had broken and the company was overnighting a new one and it had to be signed for, so Amy had it sent to our house as she and DH were both in training and unable to take off work. At least this happened close to home and people were really helpful. Now I am not planning on driving for at least a week after any attack, so that has brought up a few problems. Kat is going to Denmark on Friday for a few days to join her DH who will be there for work, and I was supposed to be watching the kids. The problem was that entails driving one child to kindergarten and one to preschool. I felt really bad letting her down, but Amy came up with a couple of ideas. Kat's Polish au pair, Asia, (pronounced Asher),doesn't usually work on Fridays. Au pairs, per State Dept regulations can only work so many hours a week. She only works Monday-Thursday and has a few hours "spare" so Kat can use her occasionally if they want to go out for an evening. Fortunately she had not made any plans for Friday, so she will take Alexandra to and from kindergarten and Kat will keep Jackson home on Friday. I will go up Thursday and sleep there until Monday and be there until when Kat returns, and Paul will come up during the days to back me up. Hopefully I will be just fine, but having had five attacks in ten days, I just need to be close to home. Paul will chauffeur me when necessary.

I have a jazzercise buddy who was happy to take me to class, but I think I will just take a breather this coming week. It will give me more time at home and more knitting time. Hoping that rest will do the trick. That said, I am supposed to be doing a 5k Color Vibe run in the morning. It is in the general area of our neighborhood and I will be with Kat and 
Alexandra, and Paul said he could follow behind. I would really like to do that, but we shall see.
Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am so sorry. Healing prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am so sorry. Healing prayers and hugs for you. :sm24:


From me, too, Sue! :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is beautiful!!! and the shawl is too... :sm02: honestly the shawl looks perfect and I love those colors... you got lucky with your reds and blues.. not always the easiest to find the right shades... 

Julie I am so sorry that you didn't get paid for the gloves... have you talked to them and reminded them of the price? It is so easy to say we need to set a price and tell them before we make them something but so hard to actually do...  I hope who ever it is will come forward with a payment!! and soon!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


I hope you had some good laughs too... I had a rough time yesterday with Nostalgia too yesterday... I pushed through it.. mine was painful but I try to keep it all in the past.. Fortunately all my memory's of my parents are very good one's!! and us 'kids' have a great laugh when we get together and talk about our childhood..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> My SOS socks are finally finished. Here's a pic.


Love the socks!!! I am still working on mine... size 1 needles and fine sock yarn take forever to knit.. plus I get interested in other things.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Got to agree with that. I am assuming that she was named after the famous actress who used to wear the fruit on her head, but whose last name escapes me now.
> 
> Sue


Carmen Miranda! My daughters name is Myranda and her best friend was Carmen when she was little...so that is how I remembered her name.. LOL

Karen others see a top.. I see a bib.... and it is beautiful... I love the colors too... I wonder why your so prone to falling asleep during your projects now?? Is it medication or maybe you should speak to your Dr. on your next visit... it could be your not getting enough oxygen.. I'd check it out.. OR!! it could be the counting... I have had to stop counting to put me to sleep because I count with my knitting... Sounds silly I know but it is working for me.. and I just repeat the same 2 words over and over until I drop off.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue it does sound like you have had quite a time of it... I am so sorry that your life has to be put on hold so to speak for this.. I hope that with rest and time it will resolve itself.. those are a lot of attacks in such a short time... maybe you should schedule an appointment with your Dr. to see why so many at once?? I am glad you were able to work out the issues.. I do hope the race will be successful and you won't need to cut it short..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I had yesterday off.. but had lots of errands to run... just as I got back home I heard a beeping.. and it was our smoke alarm... it is hard wired into the wall.. but has a battery back up.. it really irks me that it will beep like that just because the battery is dying... it should only use the battery if the electricity goes out right?? LOL anyway after lots of fussing and another trip to the store I got it fixed.. Then I was able to sit down and get some knitting done.. I got the the place where I changed colors... so that is one skein down and only 4 to go.. LOL I love this pattern though and it is a fun one to knit.. I had a issue starting chart 3 but I hope it is resolved and is now on track.. I also hope that if I got off pattern a little that blocking will help.. I made sure my key points were in the right place so it should be fine... I can see where my edging will take a long time.. after chart 3 I will double my stitches.... to nearly 300 a row.. and will have a lot of knitting left to do.. but it will be worth it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you have good memories, nice your mm lived a good leg life.
> My mom has been gone since 1983 - she was not 57 - we never forget our mom


Thanks for the hugs Pam, Bev, JanetLee and Bonnie. Bonnie, you lost your mother so young. So sad.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here are the last of the Wild Hares: Carmen and Lizzie. These two ladies are some of my favorites. Carmen's use of her ears to hold her headdress is quite extraordinary as her brittle flavor: Strawberry Ginger made with dried strawberries, dried ginger and banana chips. Lizzie's brittle, Pomegranate Sunflower is actually pink in color and I think my favorite non-nut brittle. I also love the color in her portrait.
> 
> Well, now you've met the full collection of Wild Hares. Isn't it amazing how each of them has his/her own personality.
> 
> ...


I have so enjoyed your Wild Hares, DeEtta. I love Carmen. I imagine her brittle with the ginger was as festive as she is. So, so creative of you. Also the memories of time with your mother will be with you always.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these, DeEtta. You really have a very creative mind. All the Wild Hares have their own personality. I imagine had you gone to the Internet with them that you would have had a resounding success with them. Have you thought about selling them and the recipes to a company that might be interested in selling them?
> 
> Sue


Sue -- the thought crossed my mind, but frankly, I've been so involved with my Mom's illness and the additional responsibilities that fell my direction, that I've neither the energy or time to even start such a process. I still think that as long as people like their sweets, there is could be a good commercial venture. My largest concern before I pulled the plug, was considering what I steps would have to be taken if the business took off like crazy and demanded huge volumes of product and shipping. All in all, I suspect it is an idea that will continue to float in the ether; perhaps someone else will find it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I couldn't resist the color! This is the project I couldn't stay awake for once I got to the first section for the neck and shoulder decreases...I'm not entirely sarcastic, Belle1. If I fall asleep I can laugh at anyone else doing so. Especially since I'm now doing so while knitting...for 20+ years it was only doing cross stitch and crocheting.


That is looking very good, Karen. So nice and bright.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Got to agree with that. I am assuming that she was named after the famous actress who used to wear the fruit on her head, but whose last name escapes me now.
> 
> Sue


Carmen Miranda -- and yes of course this is a parody.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- My thoughts are with you, hoping that these attacks will stop. I'm sure you are ready for a normal life again. But it does sound like your are surrounded by good friends and family to give you a hand when needed. In that you are most fortunate. So take care of yourself.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I hope you had some good laughs too... I had a rough time yesterday with Nostalgia too yesterday... I pushed through it.. mine was painful but I try to keep it all in the past.. Fortunately all my memory's of my parents are very good one's!! and us 'kids' have a great laugh when we get together and talk about our childhood..


My sister and cousin are coming for a short visit Oct 1st and will be here for my birthday, so that will be fun. My mom was a second mother to my cousin as mom's sister died at 64 from severe Parkinson's disease. We are all very close and mom left her wedding ring to my cousin, and we all loved that gesture because she didn't get many things that were her mother's. It also solved mom's dilemma of which of her 3 daughters she would leave it up. Smart lady! We always have fun with stories about mom as she had a touch of Lucille Ball in her and red hair, too.

Sue, I hope you can get beyond the dizzy spells. So nice of your friends to be supportive. That is probably a good decision not to drive for a period of time after having one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am so sorry. Healing prayers and hugs for you.


So am I, Sue. Prayers and hugs, one upside, at least you feel up to knitting!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Melanie that is beautiful!!! and the shawl is too... :sm02: honestly the shawl looks perfect and I love those colors... you got lucky with your reds and blues.. not always the easiest to find the right shades...
> 
> Julie I am so sorry that you didn't get paid for the gloves... have you talked to them and reminded them of the price? It is so easy to say we need to set a price and tell them before we make them something but so hard to actually do...  I hope who ever it is will come forward with a payment!! and soon!


They don't seem to be responding to the hint, and as I mentioned almost certainly are treating them like a cheap import. I think it's 'lesson learned' on my part.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They don't seem to be responding to the hint, and as I mentioned almost certainly are treating them like a cheap import. I think it's 'lesson learned' on my part.


I'm sorry... such a disappointment for sure... at some point they may not get paid for their talents either then they will realize how important it was to you...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Karen others see a top.. I see a bib.... and it is beautiful... I love the colors too... I wonder why your so prone to falling asleep during your projects now?? Is it medication or maybe you should speak to your Dr. on your next visit... it could be your not getting enough oxygen.. I'd check it out.. OR!! it could be the counting... I have had to stop counting to put me to sleep because I count with my knitting... Sounds silly I know but it is working for me.. and I just repeat the same 2 words over and over until I drop off.. LOL


I do count in most of the craft disciplines I am doing. I still sleep at the dining room table after about 12-18 hours of being awake. Mo than likely why cat's and I get along.... and with the surgery almost getting onto the 2 year anniversary I now have the throaty "Mreowr!" purr-fected.
:sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, so sorry to hear of your continued spells. I am sure that must be so frustrating. Prayers and hugs. You seem to be determined to look on the bright side.

So sorry, Julie. If only they would treat them as if they were thankful for them, you could take comfort in that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .... I still have tomato juice in the pantry... just in case!!! LOL


Me, too!

p58


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciq19 said:


> I have heard they taste like chicken. but i've heard rattle snake tastes like chicken. Never had the desire to try either.


LOL! Frog legs are supposed to taste like chicken, too. :sm17:



Babalou said:


> Having a nostalgic day today with lots of good memories. My mom died a year ago and would have been 92 today. ????


Treasured memories, for sure.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely bright sox Chris .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing these, DeEtta. You really have a very creative mind. All the Wild Hares have their own personality. I imagine had you gone to the Internet with them that you would have had a resounding success with them. Have you thought about selling them and the recipes to a company that might be interested in selling them?
> 
> Sue


That is a great idea!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Lovely bright sox Chris .


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

And Karen's bib! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm sorry... such a disappointment for sure... at some point they may not get paid for their talents either then they will realize how important it was to you...


mmmm, maybe! I did see one wear them to Church, but only the one time. As I mentioned it is highly unlikely either has any idea of the time it takes, and lesson to be learned!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, so sorry to hear of your continued spells. I am sure that must be so frustrating. Prayers and hugs. You seem to be determined to look on the bright side.
> 
> So sorry, Julie. If only they would treat them as if they were thankful for them, you could take comfort in that.


Ah well! At least the women I made them for are grateful! (and paid).


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Like the colour of your top Karen .
Thanks for allowing us the privilege of meeting all the wonderful hares DeEtta .Perhaps a company would buy the rights to your recipes and packaging .Might be worth looking into when the needles and hooks are resting !
So sorry you are experiencing those attacks so frequently Sue .It is natural to feel guilty about being unable to look after the children and I hope it all works for everyone .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Special thoughts for Barbara and Ronie and anyone else feeling a bit down .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

DeEtta, thank you for a delightful 2 weeks. The hares are delightful. Think about making them into note cards. It might be something to have printed up, packaged into sets to sell. Without the peanut brittle descriptions they would make cute note cards, get well and thank you cards. They could be packaged in a variety or all one style per package. Just a thought.

Sue, hope whatever is causing the dizzy spells goes away soon.
Julie, I have had that experience with hand made items. I only make gifts now but it saddens me when I don't see them used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> DeEtta, thank you for a delightful 2 weeks. The hares are delightful. Think about making them into note cards. It might be something to have printed up, packaged into sets to sell. Without the peanut brittle descriptions they would make cute note cards, get well and thank you cards. They could be packaged in a variety or all one style per package. Just a thought.
> 
> Sue, hope whatever is causing the dizzy spells goes away soon.
> Julie, I have had that experience with hand made items. I only make gifts now but it saddens me when I don't see them used.


I am sorry that has happened Tricia! I gather from my daughter I've been guilty of sending things down without buttons, I guess it is slightly easier for me to get to the shop to buy them, so I think there may have been a few things that got outgrown before use- oh well, I'd always assumed that because she had a car she could get around.
I know you gift an awful lot of things to good causes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> DeEtta, thank you for a delightful 2 weeks. The hares are delightful. Think about making them into note cards. It might be something to have printed up, packaged into sets to sell. Without the peanut brittle descriptions they would make cute note cards, get well and thank you cards. They could be packaged in a variety or all one style per package. Just a thought.
> 
> Sue, hope whatever is causing the dizzy spells goes away soon.
> Julie, I have had that experience with hand made items. I only make gifts now but it saddens me when I don't see them used.


Thanks Tricia for your suggestion. I used up the last of them awhile back. So, one of these days, I intend to get some more note card stock and print another run. Probably will change the verbiage, but do like the names. If cards that you send are supposed to reflect one's own personality, then these are the cards for me for sure.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd like to thank everyone for all your kind words on my socks, I'm not listing names as my memory is not that good and I haven't taken the time to write you all down. 

Sue, I am so sorry that you have been having a tough time with that darn dizziness disease. (Can't spell that word). Many prayers to you and your family that things will get better. 

Barb, your mom lived a long life. Take time to reminisce. 

Ronie, what are you working on now instead of socks? ???? 

DeEtta, thanks for your Wild Hares. They are so cute. Wish I could have had the opportunity to test all of your brittles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I couldn't resist the color! This is the project I couldn't stay awake for once I got to the first section for the neck and shoulder decreases...I'm not entirely sarcastic, Belle1. If I fall asleep I can laugh at anyone else doing so. Especially since I'm now doing so while knitting...for 20+ years it was only doing cross stitch and crocheting.


That is beautiful, love those colors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, sorry you have had a bad day or three. Sounds a bit rough at times. Hope you are doing better soon.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TLL said:


> Treasured memories, for sure.


I have to laugh. Neither frog legs or turtle taste like chicken! Believe me, I know! And I like both of them. Have not had them for more than 20 years plus, but it was definitely good eating.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

One of my WIPs is no longer a WIP! And yes, the ends are woven in and the buttons are sewn on! Definitely finished. Now just needs to find a good home.

The various patterns are all variations of the basket weave. I had to "play" with some of them a bit to fit into the available stitch count.

I used size 5 (US) and the remaining yarn I had left from my gansey.

Now to finish the "purple" thing so I can finally get started on the next gansey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is no longer a WIP! And yes, the ends are woven in and the buttons are sewn on! Definitely finished. Now just needs to find a good home.
> 
> The various patterns are all variations of the basket weave. I had to "play" with some of them a bit to fit into the available stitch count.
> 
> ...


Looking good, JanetLee! I like all the variations on basket weave.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What I am up to on the red Gansey.

I am on the last lap of _ Waiting for Rain_ which I took Linda's suggestion for, and inserted an extra lace panel. My cast off will be close to 500 stitches, no photo till it can be spread out, off the needle!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, JanetLee! I like all the variations on basket weave.


Julie,

Thank you! Just something that had been perculating in my brain that finally was ready!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to on the red Gansey.
> 
> I am on the last lap of _ Waiting for Rain_ which I took Linda's suggestion for, and inserted an extra lace panel. My cast off will be close to 500 stitches, no photo till it can be spread out, off the needle!


You are making me anxious to get started on mine! At least one more WIP to finish and then they won't be calling my name! Plus a couple more "adjustments" on the pattern and it should be ready!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Julie,
> 
> Thank you! Just something that had been perculating in my brain that finally was ready!


It has worked well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You are making me anxious to get started on mine! At least one more WIP to finish and then they won't be calling my name! Plus a couple more "adjustments" on the pattern and it should be ready!


Good on you, as we say down here!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is no longer a WIP! And yes, the ends are woven in and the buttons are sewn on! Definitely finished. Now just needs to find a good home.
> 
> The various patterns are all variations of the basket weave. I had to "play" with some of them a bit to fit into the available stitch count.
> 
> ...


Wow, JanetLee -- sure looking good. Congratulations on finishing it. I like the study in basket weave. Can't say that I like doing basket weave, but I really like all the variations and how they play together.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to on the red Gansey.
> 
> I am on the last lap of _ Waiting for Rain_ which I took Linda's suggestion for, and inserted an extra lace panel. My cast off will be close to 500 stitches, no photo till it can be spread out, off the needle!


Your fingers have been flying, Julie. Great progress on the gansey. Love watching it develop.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Wow, JanetLee -- sure looking good. Congratulations on finishing it. I like the study in basket weave. Can't say that I like doing basket weave, but I really like all the variations and how they play together.


Thank you. Basket weave is my go to pattern when I want a "brainless" knit to take when I know I am going to be sitting and waiting. Not as large as a vest though! Usually a scarf.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, JanetLee! I like all the variations on basket weave.


Ditto from me, JanetLee. :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Your fingers have been flying, Julie. Great progress on the gansey. Love watching it develop.


Ditto from me, Julie! :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Special thoughts for Barbara and Ronie and anyone else feeling a bit down .


Thank you, Ann. Not feeling down, just bittersweet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, JanetLee! I like all the variations on basket weave.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to on the red Gansey.
> 
> I am on the last lap of _ Waiting for Rain_ which I took Linda's suggestion for, and inserted an extra lace panel. My cast off will be close to 500 stitches, no photo till it can be spread out, off the needle!


500 stitches - wow, that is a lot to bind off. Your gansey is coming along nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Your fingers have been flying, Julie. Great progress on the gansey. Love watching it develop.


Thank you DeEtta, it is an enjoyable knit- one really internalises the count after doing it for both body and sleeves.
I will shortly go through to the sittingroom and work on _Waiting for Rain_. about 8 or 10 rows to go, then the cast off- keen to get there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> 500 stitches - wow, that is a lot to bind off. Your gansey is coming along nicely.


Thanks Barbara!
I wanted a reasonable size shawl, rather than a Shawlette. And lacking the facilities to block I took up Linda's idea of the extra insert


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I have to laugh. Neither frog legs or turtle taste like chicken! Believe me, I know! And I like both of them. Have not had them for more than 20 years plus, but it was definitely good eating.


I think when times were tough and everything was used, children were told that to get them to try it. Especially in pioneer times and during the depression. I remember Dad saying his parents fought the cows for fresh greens in the spring. Some was good, some set his teeth on edge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I think when times were tough and everything was used, children were told that to get them to try it. Especially in pioneer times and during the depression. I remember Dad saying his parents fought the cows for fresh greens in the spring. Some was good, some set his teeth on edge.


My grandmother once fed her brood cooked rhubarb leaves, unaware that they were poisonous. Mum may have been very small at the time, because I don't recall her ever mentioning how they got out of that scrape.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry that has happened Tricia! I gather from my daughter I've been guilty of sending things down without buttons, I guess it is slightly easier for me to get to the shop to buy them, so I think there may have been a few things that got outgrown before use- oh well, I'd always assumed that because she had a car she could get around.
> I know you gift an awful lot of things to good causes.


I feel these are worthy causes and know the kids don't have much. Their Christmas is limited to $25 per child. At least the have a place that is warm, have a roof, get fed regularly and go to school. I feel those items get used but never see the neighbor's kids wear something I made except to get a picture taken. The school is too far away to see if they use the things or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This photo just came up on facebook, my Ringo is uncle to the two pups, who by now are full-grown, and may well have had pups themselves.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is no longer a WIP! And yes, the ends are woven in and the buttons are sewn on! Definitely finished. Now just needs to find a good home.
> 
> The various patterns are all variations of the basket weave. I had to "play" with some of them a bit to fit into the available stitch count.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I feel these are worthy causes and know the kids don't have much. Their Christmas is limited to $25 per child. At least the have a place that is warm, have a roof, get fed regularly and go to school. I feel those items get used but never see the neighbor's kids wear something I made except to get a picture taken. The school is too far away to see if they use the things or not.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I certainly hope your work is put to good use!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This photo just came up on facebook, my Ringo is uncle to the two pups, who by now are full-grown, and may well have had pups themselves.


How cute. Such precious little pups.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> How cute. Such precious little pups.


Corgi pups are like cuddly little bears!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I've gotten in the habit of posting a Wild Hare picture at the end of my day -- oops, no more pictures. Now what????? Did a lot of knitting today and with almost no results --kind of a downer, but that is the way it goes some days. Think it is time to call it a day, let my eyes uncross and read a good book. Hope all of you had a great day -- tomorrow will be even better. So good night all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Oooh! That is superb, JanetLee. I love it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What I am up to on the red Gansey.
> 
> I am on the last lap of _ Waiting for Rain_ which I took Linda's suggestion for, and inserted an extra lace panel. My cast off will be close to 500 stitches, no photo till it can be spread out, off the needle!


Luscious :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This photo just came up on facebook, my Ringo is uncle to the two pups, who by now are full-grown, and may well have had pups themselves.


They are very sweet :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

JanetLee ,a great top in a lovely colour .Well done you .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,puppies aww .
Tricia ..sincerely hope your goods for the home are used .Sometimes it is better not to know .I have become more careful who gets things I make .If I don't see them in use then that person doesn't get anything else .Is it any wonder there are so many pieces waiting for a suitable recipient ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Luscious :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks Norma! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They are very sweet :sm24:


Most puppies are rather special, but I love corgis, when one ear is up and one down, or when it folds in two, before they go fully upright.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,puppies aww .
> Tricia ..sincerely hope your goods for the home are used .Sometimes it is better not to know .I have become more careful who gets things I make .If I don't see them in use then that person doesn't get anything else .Is it any wonder there are so many pieces waiting for a suitable recipient ?


 :sm24:

They can be such fun- but a lot of work, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Janet Lee, what a wonderful vest. The basket weave really adds texture. Great stitching.

Julie, great work on the gansey. Can't wait to see you WFR. Such sweet pups!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. The Lace Party grew out of a lace workshop hosted by Dragonflylace (a/k/a DFL) several years ago. Through that workshop a group of KPrs interested in lace knitting and getting to know one another continued the workshop format, but known as the âLace Partyâ. We take turns hosting a 2-week discussions wherein we share information on our lace knitting projects, as well as our daily goings-on. We do love to see photos, finished projects or WIPâs. If you have a question, just ask; someone is sure to answer. Every two weeks, on a pre-arranged schedule, someone hosts a new Lace Party. Sometimes we work on the same project, but we always share whatever we are working on â lace or not. We hope you will join us.
> 
> So today we start a new 2-week Lace Party which will be largely a continuation of our efforts toward finishing up our WIPs (works in process). We all bemoan the fact that we have too many projects partially complete â so we are going to try to finish one or two of those thus freeing up our needles for new challenges.
> 
> ...


Thank you DeEtta for a great start. I love your blocks. I'm looking forward to seeing it finished. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Janet Lee, what a wonderful vest. The basket weave really adds texture. Great stitching.
> 
> Julie, great work on the gansey. Can't wait to see you WFR. Such sweet pups!


Thanks a million, Bev!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That is really looking good, DeEtta. As for WIPs, I am currently making a lace scarf from the yarn I bought in Newfoundland. I am making slow progress, as I have become distracted and have taken a detour to have a go at drawing. Who knows why this has happened at this stage of my life, but it has. Some very amateurish efforts on my part, but I am enjoying, and, I think improving. I have not figured out really how to do shrubs, trees yet, but hope to learn to do so. My focus is more on just drawing the objects for now. There appear to be quite a few resources online for learning to draw, and I hope to avail myself of them. The house is the B&B where we stayed in Trinity. The boats were at one of the outports we visited.These are all based on photographs I have taken.
> I love your scarf Sue and your drawings are great. ????
> 
> Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, your log cabin is lovely and thank you for starting us . Here is my wip. It is the shawl I started under your guidance. They has been a great deal of thinking time in it!


It's looking beautiful Norma, so pretty and delicate. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Just had to pop in and say your shawl is gorgeous Norma . As are all the other lace shawls I see posted here
> Always take a look at what you are all making


Hi Sonja, we miss you and your beautiful work, please pop in more often. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is the third one, I sit and work on while at the computer- I really don't need much thought with gloves- just to check my length!


Lovely gloves Julie. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Lovely gloves Julie. ????


 :sm24: They are on the back burner! All Gansey and _Waiting for Rain_ this last few days!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I had a pleasant surprise a little while ago whilst reading our local free paper. Apparently I won Best of Show for Knitting at the local county fair. I have no idea for what particular item. I had entered three knitted shawls or scarves and my Butterflies crocheted shawl. I didn't get to the fair this year as we were on vacation at the time. I guess I will find out in about ten days at the next Knitting Guild meeting when we get our entries back.
> 
> Anyway, this made my day.
> 
> Sue


Congratulations Sue, I'm not surprised, your work is so beautiful. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> You are busy. Everything is beautiful. Especially your cat and DH.
> :sm24:


Same from me JanetLee. ????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Karen! I like how the texture changes the color patterning. What will you be doing with this? :sm01:


I knitted an Eloomanator dishcloth and liked it so much I made two toddler blankets using that pattern. ????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I couldn't resist the color! This is the project I couldn't stay awake for once I got to the first section for the neck and shoulder decreases...I'm not entirely sarcastic, Belle1. If I fall asleep I can laugh at anyone else doing so. Especially since I'm now doing so while knitting...for 20+ years it was only doing cross stitch and crocheting.


Karen, this is the bib that you were working on? Very interesting changes in the patterning around the motif. Makes this look almost like op-art. ????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Janet Lee, that is a nice variety of basket weave on that vest and seems to be very well balanced. Congratulations on a great job. So you don't have a respective recipient for this vest? 

Julie, looking forward to seeing this next version of WFR. What a beautiful Gansey, I love the color, which I'm sure to have mentioned in the past. Cute pups to Uncle Ringo!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- the facility is associated with our local hospital and the hospital provides the food for the residents. Good idea but not an option and in any case, time is still an issue. Although my Mom is now in a facility, I still use 4 days a week to travel to see her and since those days are spread out as opposed to blocked together, that leaves me a day now and then to do all the other things in life including dealing with the burden of caring for her house and yard. And frankly, I'm tired of always being at someone elses beck and call. I've just about reached the end of my tolerance for "got-to-dos." Even the thought of trying to get ready for the Holiday Fair which in prior years has taken every moment of my time makes me shudder. I'm thinking it is time to break the chains and free up my obligations for the few remaining years that I have. I love baking and I love serving my customers, but I don't love the personal cost. I'm not sure why I should forgo a nights sleep to get bread made, or not be able to pick up my knitting needles because I need to be tending an oven. The bottom line is, that only I can decide to continue spending my time for others benefit. And I have just about reached the end -- my Mom will always have first call on all my resources, but no one else should. And you know, some money is just too hard to earn -- think I'd rather be knitting or listening to a lecture or reading or maybe even taking a trip. As I reread this, it seems pretty clear that the decision has already been made, I just haven't crossed the finish line and announced it.


I think you need some quality time for yourself DeEtta, to do the things that please you. ????


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Special thoughts for Barbara and Ronie and anyone else feeling a bit down .


Thank you Ann... I feel so much better now... I think missing someone special to you is just part of life... but forever grateful to have them in our lives to be missed.. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris I am working on my socks!! never ending because I get board and it takes a hour to do an inch.. LOL but they are going to be great when done.. nearly at the heel then it will be only SS and will go much quicker.. (maybe).. LOL and I am currently engrossed in the Wavedeck shawl.. I love how it is coming together... I do think the border edge might get a bit boring but I can take it to work and do a row a day if I need to... but then I may just be projecting a boring edge and it might just go very quickly too... 

Janet Lee that turned out wonderful... I love how the pattern flows... and that color is very pretty... great job!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie... your really getting along on the Gansey... your knitting is very pretty... I love the idea of a sitting room.. it is what our front room is for us... no tv or computers.. LOL just nice comfortable seating and good conversations... but it is nice and sunny and a great room for me to knit with darker colors.. 
I love the puppy's... Corgies are the cutest puppy's and they remind me of my Dutchy... he was so adorable... we would get another one if we didn't already have 2 doxies.. and a cat! LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia I am sure your hats are being worn in the cold weather... I miss seeing the hats I made for my Son and various heads around town.. LOL and I often wonder if any are still around.. I think I should use of some of my SuperSaver for some hats and mits for the DHS kids.. I know because we fostered kids that they get gift baskets at Christmas time.. If I took them some I know they would get distributed to those who would really need them.. 

Well I am all caught up... Good to see you here in the posts Ros.. I hope all is well with you and the family!! :sm02: I'll chat some more later..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am afraid it has been a very trying week here, as I had another dizzy spell yesterday at the swimming pool during my AquaFit class. Fortunately I was able to walk holding on to the side of the pool and get out of the pool, then thelifeguard sat me down. I declined them calling 911 as there was nothing they could really do. So, I sat there in front of the rest of the class focussing on a sign on the wall. I must have been quite a sight sitting in my swimsuit staring straight ahead! After the class a fellow classmate offered to bring me home, and she got my stuff from the locker room. The lifeguard escorted me to her car then went to my car for my stuff. She drove me home where Paul was, then drove him back to the pool for my car. I had called him from the pool right after it happened. He couldn't come immediately, as he had to be home. Amy's insulin pump,had broken and the company was overnighting a new one and it had to be signed for, so Amy had it sent to our house as she and DH were both in training and unable to take off work. At least this happened close to home and people were really helpful. Now I am not planning on driving for at least a week after any attack, so that has brought up a few problems. Kat is going to Denmark on Friday for a few days to join her DH who will be there for work, and I was supposed to be watching the kids. The problem was that entails driving one child to kindergarten and one to preschool. I felt really bad letting her down, but Amy came up with a couple of ideas. Kat's Polish au pair, Asia, (pronounced Asher),doesn't usually work on Fridays. Au pairs, per State Dept regulations can only work so many hours a week. She only works Monday-Thursday and has a few hours "spare" so Kat can use her occasionally if they want to go out for an evening. Fortunately she had not made any plans for Friday, so she will take Alexandra to and from kindergarten and Kat will keep Jackson home on Friday. I will go up Thursday and sleep there until Monday and be there until when Kat returns, and Paul will come up during the days to back me up. Hopefully I will be just fine, but having had five attacks in ten days, I just need to be close to home. Paul will chauffeur me when necessary.
> 
> I have a jazzercise buddy who was happy to take me to class, but I think I will just take a breather this coming week. It will give me more time at home and more knitting time. Hoping that rest will do the trick. That said, I am supposed to be doing a 5k Color Vibe run in the morning. It is in the general area of our neighborhood and I will be with Kat and
> Alexandra, and Paul said he could follow behind. I would really like to do that, but we shall see.
> Sue


I hope the dizziness eases & you have fun with the GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Carmen Miranda! My daughters name is Myranda and her best friend was Carmen when she was little...so that is how I remembered her name.. LOL
> 
> Karen others see a top.. I see a bib.... and it is beautiful... I love the colors too... I wonder why your so prone to falling asleep during your projects now?? Is it medication or maybe you should speak to your Dr. on your next visit... it could be your not getting enough oxygen.. I'd check it out.. OR!! it could be the counting... I have had to stop counting to put me to sleep because I count with my knitting... Sounds silly I know but it is working for me.. and I just repeat the same 2 words over and over until I drop off.. LOL


I wonder if it could be sleep apnea, Karen. One if my neighbors kept falling asleep & it was discovered she was getting almost no sleep at night


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> One of my WIPs is no longer a WIP! And yes, the ends are woven in and the buttons are sewn on! Definitely finished. Now just needs to find a good home.
> 
> The various patterns are all variations of the basket weave. I had to "play" with some of them a bit to fit into the available stitch count.
> 
> ...


I think it looks great


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This photo just came up on facebook, my Ringo is uncle to the two pups, who by now are full-grown, and may well have had pups themselves.


Cute puppies


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Janet Lee, that is a nice variety of basket weave on that vest and seems to be very well balanced. Congratulations on a great job. So you don't have a respective recipient for this vest?
> 
> Julie, looking forward to seeing this next version of WFR. What a beautiful Gansey, I love the color, which I'm sure to have mentioned in the past. Cute pups to Uncle Ringo!


It will be off the needles soon, I reckon, Chris- some things just need to be seen spread out, not bunched up! The red is showing 'redder' on my screen, it's a more subtle colour. I am working the 20th row of the body right now. One of those pups ended up in Germany, another in Hongkong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie... your really getting along on the Gansey... your knitting is very pretty... I love the idea of a sitting room.. it is what our front room is for us... no tv or computers.. LOL just nice comfortable seating and good conversations... but it is nice and sunny and a great room for me to knit with darker colors..
> I love the puppy's... Corgies are the cutest puppy's and they remind me of my Dutchy... he was so adorable... we would get another one if we didn't already have 2 doxies.. and a cat! LOL


Thanks Ronie, the goal is at least three Ganseys for me in this 5 ply weight, I barely take off the green one. I love Corgi puppies, they are quite adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute puppies


 :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

5 Ganseys altogether ? Now that is just plain greedy ! LOL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Julie ,puppies aww .
> Tricia ..sincerely hope your goods for the home are used .Sometimes it is better not to know .I have become more careful who gets things I make .If I don't see them in use then that person doesn't get anything else .Is it any wonder there are so many pieces waiting for a suitable recipient ?


I agree. Since the money spent for Christmas presents is so low and the "home" is always needing food items and there are around 100 kids 5-18, I am sure these items are used if they fit.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

My latest mix of remnants of yarn. I did break down and buy a skein of pink. Can you believe I have 5 remnants of pink and none of them work together.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, a very pretty use of your remnants. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, love your scarf. Looking great!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if it could be sleep apnea, Karen. One if my neighbors kept falling asleep & it was discovered she was getting almost no sleep at night


According to the test Dr. Means ordered I don't have enough symptoms to warrant going back on the Oxygenator. And, with the move we just had, not having 2 Oxygenators is a blessing! That would have been an extra trip for transport.

I'm trying another culinary experiment with Tilapia.
2 year old Riesling
a modest sprinkling of Tarragon (carefully applied thanks to chef's tongs so I don't freeze my fingers off)

Salt after you serve the fish. I don't bother peppering my fish if I'm baking it as I don't like to mask the taste of fish.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, triciad19, thank you folks! It was a fun knit!

Julie, beautiful puppies, 500 stitches, that is a lot of bind off! Do you do it all in one sitting? I did a circular afghan one time that had over 800 stitches and I did not do it all at once.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern, annweb, eshlemania, Thank you ladies! I wish I could remember everyone's name, I feel silly not knowing. I will eventually learn.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

RosD, KittyChris, Ronie, Thank you folks! Glad it is finished and now on to the next project!

Julie, 5 Ganseys! Lucky you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My latest mix of remnants of yarn. I did break down and buy a skein of pink. Can you believe I have 5 remnants of pink and none of them work together.


Very pretty! And I have several shades of blue that don't go well either!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Report from the Fiber Fest in beautiful Salida Colorado. It was a beautiful day, sunny and not too warm. Jackets in the morning and off in the afternoon. It got to about 80 degrees. There were 73 vendors and such gorgeous yarns. A huge amount was variegated but there were solid choices too. Many vendors with woven handmade items, silk artists and lots of felted items. I'll post the pictures in two posts. The first are some pictures of the fest itself.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are pictures of my haul.

1st pic: 
-Bag of various weights of ivory yarns for wall hanging I'll weave
-Blue sick yarn by Wooly Wonka to knit Carol Feller's Dark Pearl sweater. Love their name
-Light pewter fingering weight silk/merino yarn to knit the Marigold shark on Ravelry
-Bottom are bamboo tie dyed socks for my DIL

2nd pic:
Various novelty yarns to weave shawls or scarves. This was a steal. The whole bag for $18

3rd & 4th pic:
Merino DK to weave the shawl in the 4th pic. It was 30% off

So my pockets are turned out and empty but I am a happy camper. I only spent a little more than what I made at the show the other day. 

Love to spend this type of day with my best friend!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You got a good haul there. A lot to keep you busy!

Sue


Babalou said:


> Here are pictures of my haul.
> 
> 1st pic:
> -Bag of various weights of ivory yarns for wall hanging I'll weave
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I wanted to be attending the yarn-crawl too! *WHINE!*

Unfortunately none of us has mastered the teleportation technique. :sm23:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> My latest mix of remnants of yarn. I did break down and buy a skein of pink. Can you believe I have 5 remnants of pink and none of them work together.


I like the way you used your remnants, Tricia. And I know exactly what you mean about none of the five pinks working together.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I wanted to be attending the yarn-crawl too! *WHINE!*
> 
> Unfortunately none of us has mastered the teleportation technique. :sm23:


That could be very dangerous!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> You got a good haul there. A lot to keep you busy!
> 
> Sue


I need to keep the loom working, too. And, yes I will be busy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, Barbara. Wonderful haul. Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, triciad19, thank you folks! It was a fun knit!
> 
> Julie, beautiful puppies, 500 stitches, that is a lot of bind off! Do you do it all in one sitting? I did a circular afghan one time that had over 800 stitches and I did not do it all at once.


I think the pups were lovely.

Depends if I am interrupted! Phone calls do happen


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> RosD, KittyChris, Ronie, Thank you folks! Glad it is finished and now on to the next project!
> 
> Julie, 5 Ganseys! Lucky you!


3 Ganseys x5 ply actually is the goal!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very pretty! And I have several shades of blue that don't go well either!


It definitely happens, some can look so good, others so awful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are pictures of my haul.
> 
> 1st pic:
> -Bag of various weights of ivory yarns for wall hanging I'll weave
> ...


That is wonderful, lucky Barbara!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Report from the Fiber Fest in beautiful Salida Colorado. It was a beautiful day, sunny and not too warm. Jackets in the morning and off in the afternoon. It got to about 80 degrees. There were 73 vendors and such gorgeous yarns. A huge amount was variegated but there were solid choices too. Many vendors with woven handmade items, silk artists and lots of felted items. I'll post the pictures in two posts. The first are some pictures of the fest itself.


What fun!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are pictures of my haul.
> 
> 1st pic:
> -Bag of various weights of ivory yarns for wall hanging I'll weave
> ...


Oh my! What a lot of lovely yarn! Have bunches and bunches of fun with it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

It is hard to believe that 2 weeks have gone by on this conversation. As I look back, it has been a busy time. Unfortunately, I started with 3 WIPs, finished 1 and ended with 4 WIPs. Somehow the math doesn't work, but I did get a lot of knitting done. Now that the weather has changed and it is lovely crisp fall weather, I need to spend more time outside so I'll just keep puttering along with the WIPs.

Wanted to thank all of you for you participation. It has been a wonderful time for me. I don't know who is next, but we will continue working in this thread, until the next hostess publishes the new thread.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You got a good haul there. A lot to keep you busy!
> 
> Sue


Ditto from me, Barbara!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> It is hard to believe that 2 weeks have gone by on this conversation. As I look back, it has been a busy time. Unfortunately, I started with 3 WIPs, finished 1 and ended with 4 WIPs. Somehow the math doesn't work, but I did get a lot of knitting done. Now that the weather has changed and it is lovely crisp fall weather, I need to spend more time outside so I'll just keep puttering along with the WIPs.
> 
> Wanted to thank all of you for you participation. It has been a wonderful time for me. I don't know who is next, but we will continue working in this thread, until the next hostess publishes the new thread.


Thank you so much, DeEtta, for hosting us these past two weeks! :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My latest mix of remnants of yarn. I did break down and buy a skein of pink. Can you believe I have 5 remnants of pink and none of them work together.


That looks great, Tricia! :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I have to laugh. Neither frog legs or turtle taste like chicken! Believe me, I know! And I like both of them. Have not had them for more than 20 years plus, but it was definitely good eating.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

p64


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, your photos look exciting and as for your haul.....drool :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DeEtta, thank you for hosting. I have so enjoyed meeting your family of Wild Hares, they are been such great fun. I am posting pictures of my shawl. I am about half way up the border. The colour isn't true. It is more a greedy blue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you for hosting the past two weeks, DeEtta. Really enjoyed meeting your Wild Hares.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> It is hard to believe that 2 weeks have gone by on this conversation. As I look back, it has been a busy time. Unfortunately, I started with 3 WIPs, finished 1 and ended with 4 WIPs. Somehow the math doesn't work, but I did get a lot of knitting done. Now that the weather has changed and it is lovely crisp fall weather, I need to spend more time outside so I'll just keep puttering along with the WIPs.
> 
> Wanted to thank all of you for you participation. It has been a wonderful time for me. I don't know who is next, but we will continue working in this thread, until the next hostess publishes the new thread.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, your shawl is looking really good. I am afraid I didn't t get beyond the swatching stage. There was too much going on. Over the past few years I have learned that any WIP which gets interrupted at vacation time just seems to be hard to bring back to life again.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, thank you for hosting. I have so enjoyed meeting your family of Wild Hares, they are been such great fun. I am posting pictures of my shawl. I am about half way up the border. The colour isn't true. It is more a greedy blue.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Here are pictures of my haul.
> 
> 1st pic:
> -Bag of various weights of ivory yarns for wall hanging I'll weave
> ...


Nice haul Barbara! I love that blue wool. And what a fun day. So nice that all the stands were outdoors. 
There is a the Endless Mountains fiber festival here in north eastern PA this weekend, but I just can't make it. Next year for sure I will be going.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> DeEtta, thank you for hosting. I have so enjoyed meeting your family of Wild Hares, they are been such great fun. I am posting pictures of my shawl. I am about half way up the border. The colour isn't true. It is more a greedy blue.


Looks like you made great progress, Norma. The excitement is building. Can hardly wait to see the finished piece. It will be just beautiful.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Wonderful sharing and pictures! Thanks for hosting these past 2 weeks!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue and DeEtta. It is a labour of love but I am planning another one in my head :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue and DeEtta. It is a labour of love but I am planning another one in my head :sm24:


Looking forward to seeing this one completed, and the next one too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one completed, and the next one too.


Thanks, Julie :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Janet Lee, what a wonderful vest. The basket weave really adds texture. Great stitching.
> 
> Julie, great work on the gansey. Can't wait to see you WFR. Such sweet pups!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, your WFR is sounding like it will be so pretty. :sm24: Those puppies are as cute as can be!

Norma, your Shetland edge is amazing. It will be so fun to see the whole thing!!!

Barbara, it looks like you will be having so very much fun with all of that yarn! 

Ronie, I remember the Wavedeck. When do we get to see progress pics? :sm17: That is a LOT of YO's and K2togs!!!

I'm sure I've missed someone. Sorry!!!

DeEtta, thank you so much for a fun two weeks! Your rabbits and brittle are amazing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Toni.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my! What a lot of lovely yarn! Have bunches and bunches of fun with it.


A lot of the fun is in dreaming of what to make. I had a list of projects and yardage needed. Next time I will know to add the grams and/or ounces because many keep track of theirs in grams as the skeins may have differing amounts. Not many have the factory ability to measure each skein precisely.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you so much, DeEtta, for hosting us these past two weeks! :sm02:


Yes, thank you DeEtta. I have really enjoyed learning about your very clever baking business.

I started and ended with the same WIPs but made progress!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Here are pictures of my haul.
> 
> 1st pic:
> -Bag of various weights of ivory yarns for wall hanging I'll weave
> ...


Wow! that's quite a haul, some beautiful yarns & colours I can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you for your efforts DeEtta .The hares are wonderful .
JanetLee ..I thought I would never know names and what still confuses me is when someone changes the avatar .When I look at your new one I have to check as I think it is like the one Toni uses .
Tricia ,your scarf is very cheerful .You are so kind with your knitting .How are you after the fall ? 
Norma ,beautiful designing and knitting .Now you have me worried saying your head is full of patterns for another as those designs are full of holes hope that isn't the same ofmyour head ????
Karen ,those oxygen machines do take up a great deal of space so it must be good to have one less .
Barbara ...well done at finding so much beautiful yarn to buy .
Sue ,hope all is well with you .


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I like the way you used your remnants, Tricia. And I know exactly what you mean about none of the five pinks working together.


Seems that always the way, they are just "off" enough to not go.
My GD had a jacket in the exact colors of that scarf when she was here yesterday.. It's so nice to be able to turn the "bits" into something useful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Ann. Yep, my head is full of holes :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is the link to the next party (I hope )
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-423007-1.html#9613405


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Normaedern, annweb, eshlemania, Thank you ladies! I wish I could remember everyone's name, I feel silly not knowing. I will eventually learn.


It's pretty easy once you learn... Normadern is Norma.. Annweb is Ann I am of course Ronie.. eshlemania is Bev... after awhile I can't remember the real username but I can the given names.. LOL pretty soon you will know them all.. we are a pretty chatty bunch..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It's pretty easy once you learn... Normadern is Norma.. Annweb is Ann I am of course Ronie.. eshlemania is Bev... after awhile I can't remember the real username but I can the given names.. LOL pretty soon you will know them all.. we are a pretty chatty bunch..


:sm24: ...And tricia19 is Tricia, ...Babalou is Barbara, ...tamarque is Tanya, ...Kaixixang is Karen, ...sisu is Caryn, ...RosD is Ros, ...and I'm Toni. :sm02


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that turned out so nice... and it will be very warm.. I do think sometimes a little new mixed with the old is needed to continue to get the rest de-stashed.. LOL after all not having enough for a project or too much is how the 'Stash' got started in the first place..:sm01:

Barbara that is a beautiful bunch of yarn you have.. I couldn't even imagine buying that much at once!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma thanks for sharing.. it is looking really nice... it is a labor of love.. so much goes into it and when it is done it is like magic!! so beautiful... I am surprised at how fast it all went even though I couldn't work on mine during the week.. and it is much smaller than yours.. I love the process and the results.. :sm01:

DeEtta thank you so much for hosting us and sharing your 'Brittle Bunny's' they are all so cute with their own personalities. Your lucky to have been involved in such a wonderful adventure...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Toni :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> It's pretty easy once you learn... Normadern is Norma.. Annweb is Ann I am of course Ronie.. eshlemania is Bev... after awhile I can't remember the real username but I can the given names.. LOL pretty soon you will know them all.. we are a pretty chatty bunch..


About a year ago, I made a list equating names with userids. It was the only way I could focus on it. Now I'm finding that I remember the names even if I see the userid and have more trouble remember the userids. No balance in my life, you can tell.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'll see you all in the next LP


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the wins DeEtta!

Love the butterfly photo Caryn.

Your Chroma shawl is pretty Ann.

Enjoyed all the wildlife photos Bev.

Great socks Chris.

Sue, I so totally understand the staring at a spot on the wall. Funny but driving is easier than walking for me when I am dizzy. I have had episodes while on my bike (lay down on the side of the road) and while on a commercial airliner (just hunch against the window and hope for the best, lol), at restaurants, pretty much anywhere. People who don't have vertigo do not understand how tiring it is. After a bad one I might sleep for the better part of two days. Ask your doctor about intratympanic dexamethasone. I had the injection series a few years ago and am very happy with the results. When it wear off / body heals I will have it done again (could be a year, could be five years). I still get the occasional wobbly days but the full spins are fewer and far between.

Rattlesnake is mild, tastes like chicken if you bread/fry/barbecue like chicken. Alligator is the same. It depends a lot on how you prepare it. Although some things just taste weird, lol. I am so glad I have five full size grocery stores within a five mile radius so no one is serving me meats I don't really want. 

The vest looks really good JanetLee. Nice color.

That is a good haul Barbara. Glad your festival trip was a success.

Lovely soft blue Norma.

I enjoyed your hares DeEtta 

Thanks for the nice comments on my Summer Games shawl and the car. I am working slowly on A Song in the Air and I am in a mini-mitt swap so must get that done. I have cast on twice so far but made mistakes on the first and then realized it would be too big with the second try. Only five or six rows so no issue to start over. I made progress on the skirt part of my Halloween costume. But I gave up making my own stars (white satin) and ordered some embroidered ones to iron/sew on. 

Hope all are well and I will see everyone in the new LP. 

Melanie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks DeEtta for hosting the past 2 weeks. Loved meeting you hare family.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

annweb said:


> Thank you for your efforts DeEtta .The hares are wonderful .
> JanetLee ..I thought I would never know names and what still confuses me is when someone changes the avatar .When I look at your new one I have to check as I think it is like the one Toni uses .
> Tricia ,your scarf is very cheerful .You are so kind with your knitting .How are you after the fall ?
> Norma ,beautiful designing and knitting .Now you have me worried saying your head is full of patterns for another as those designs are full of holes hope that isn't the same ofmyour head ????
> ...


Ann, getting better. I am one multi-colored blend of blue, yellow, red, and some other colors. Still a little stiff but it is getting easier. Two days after the fall I started getting muscle cramps in my legs. The worst were the ones in the arch of my foot but those are easing up too.

Anyone heard from or about Tanya? I hope it is her contract work keeping her busy.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> About a year ago, I made a list equating names with userids. It was the only way I could focus on it. Now I'm finding that I remember the names even if I see the userid and have more trouble remember the userids. No balance in my life, you can tell.


DeEtta, I did it that way too but got behind so there is a new group to learn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, your WFR is sounding like it will be so pretty. :sm24: Those puppies are as cute as can be!
> 
> Norma, your Shetland edge is amazing. It will be so fun to see the whole thing!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Toni! I love how the colours in it are melding together- I have about three rows to work before cast off. Also love Corgi puppies- they are so adorable at that stage.
How are your 'youngsters'?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, DeEtta for a most interesting two weeks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Norma, lovely shawl, I look forward to seeing the end product.

DeEtta, I also have really enjoyed your Wild Hares.

I'm afraid I haven't completed anything in the last 2 weeks & have also started the cowl from Toni's workshop. I don't normally start more than one thing at a time but at the moment have. 4thngs one the goÃ°ÂÂÂ±, socks that are my mindless travel item & I'm not worried about finishing them but a cross stitch & crochet mermaid tail that are for Christmas gifts. I only have celery, beets, carrots & potatoes left in the garden so nice I deal with them I will have more times for crafts again.
I enjoyed going to the Creative stitches show in Edmonton on Friday but was disappointed that there were only 3 booths with knitting & one of them was the Edmontn Guild showing their work & looking for new members. The rest of the space was shared by sewing/quilting & Scrapbooking- I didn't realize that was such an industry, it's ne craft I can't get interested in- which is a good thing, I don't need any more hobbies. 
I did do a workshop on fabric sculpture that I really enjoyed & with no talent I managed to make something that looks like a person. The framework is wire & a strofoam ball for the head, then covered in tinfoil & a final covering of shirt knit soaked in the solution.It's called Paverpol & the teacher had made quite lovely things including a life sized Blue Heron that can be used out in the yard as its weatherproof. Here's the link
http://creativefirestudio.ca/
I also bought a couple of skeins of alpaca lace weight & a set of 3.5 mm tips as my interchangeables only go to 4mm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, thanks for hosting the past two weeks! It has flown by. I have enjoyed meeting your "Hares" and all the wonderful flavors.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> About a year ago, I made a list equating names with userids. It was the only way I could focus on it. Now I'm finding that I remember the names even if I see the userid and have more trouble remember the userids. No balance in my life, you can tell.


I am seriously considering this! I know my name is nothing like my userid. Can be confusing. And then I go and change my avatar. I had that one from the first so after 5 years I really should change it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, lovely shawl, I look forward to seeing the end product.
> 
> DeEtta, I also have really enjoyed your Wild Hares.
> 
> ...


I love your sculpture, Bonnie! and the Alpaca.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bonnie. I think your sculpture is great and I love your yarn :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, Just want to come in here and express my thanks for these past two weeks. I too have totally enjoyed hearing about your business and meeting your wonderful hares. 
I also got one wip moved to fo, but now have started three more!!

Love seeing all the beautiful yarn Barbara. 

Julie, nice progress on the Gansey.

Bonnie, very pretty yarn too and great sculpture. 

Norma, the Shetland looks super and I can't believe you are already thinking of a design for a new one! 

Melanie, your finished Olympic shawl is fantastic and does go nice with your car

JanetLee, love the basket weave design in your vest. What a nice texture that made. 

Tricia, very clever use of that left over yarn to make a very pretty scarf! 

See you all over at the new lp.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Norma, lovely shawl, I look forward to seeing the end product.
> 
> DeEtta, I also have really enjoyed your Wild Hares.
> 
> ...


I'm fascinated with your sculpture. You did a great job. I plan t check out that website. Your alpaca is lovely.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, Just want to come in here and express my thanks for these past two weeks. I too have totally enjoyed hearing about your business and meeting your wonderful hares.
> I also got one wip moved to fo, but now have started three more!!
> 
> Love seeing all the beautiful yarn Barbara.
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I've been wondering about Tanya, too. I hope it is her contracting that is keeping her busy also. 

Julie, our little ones are getting bigger. The kitten is slowly getting braver. (We brought a beautifully stripped yellow tabby kitten into the house to be my husband's lap kitty. We're not there yet, but making progress. :sm17: ) Within the same week of getting the kitten, we got a puppy. She is now just over 8 weeks old. (The momma had 10 puppies and ran out of milk, so we got to bring her home. :sm02: ) Life is exciting at our house. :sm02:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bonnie I love your sculpture.. I also am going to check out the web site.

Edit: That was very interesting.. I would love to take a sculptor class.. maybe some day there will be one available here.. they do offer different classes from time to time..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bonnie I love your sculpture.. I also am going to check out the web site.
> 
> Edit: That was very interesting.. I would love to take a sculptor class.. maybe some day there will be one available here.. they do offer different classes from time to time..


 :sm24: Great job, Bonnie!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni! Harley and O'Conner are adorable... all the pets but my cat Sassy yearn to sit in dads lap... I get all 3 of them when he isn't home but once he is home and sitting in the chair he has the 2 dogs.. But Kiwi is sitting more with me and Sassy all the time now.. it's the 'Girls' seat and the 'Boy's' seat.. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Toni, what a cute puppy ! What breed is he? Cute kitten too


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni! Harley and O'Conner are adorable... all the pets but my cat Sassy yearn to sit in dads lap... I get all 3 of them when he isn't home but once he is home and sitting in the chair he has the 2 dogs.. But Kiwi is sitting more with me and Sassy all the time now.. it's the 'Girls' seat and the 'Boy's' seat.. LOL


That's funny! They are stinkers, aren't they? :sm02:

We know that Harley is part lab and part St. Bernard, the part from her daddy is unknown. We're pretty sure that she is going to be HUGE! :sm02:

O'Connor came from someone else's house and was supposed to join the barn cats. That never happened. He is too cute! :sm17:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> I've been wondering about Tanya, too. I hope it is her contracting that is keeping her busy also.
> 
> Julie, our little ones are getting bigger. The kitten is slowly getting braver. (We brought a beautifully stripped yellow tabby kitten into the house to be my husband's lap kitty. We're not there yet, but making progress. :sm17: ) Within the same week of getting the kitten, we got a puppy. She is now just over 8 weeks old. (The momma had 10 puppies and ran out of milk, so we got to bring her home. :sm02: ) Life is exciting at our house. :sm02:


Aw, they are so cute.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice sculpture Bonnie.

Love the fur babies Toni.

The bathroom is grouted!! Yay! Door is being made so should be ready soon. I might be able to take a shower in my master bathroom sometime before Christmas, lol!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice sculpture Bonnie.
> 
> Love the fur babies Toni.
> 
> The bathroom is grouted!! Yay! Door is being made so should be ready soon. I might be able to take a shower in my master bathroom sometime before Christmas, lol!


That's great, Melanie!

And I, too, love your fur babies, Toni.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your Shetland shawl. It looks wonderful!

Thanks, Melanie! re pics Woohooo! for a grouted bathroom. 

Bonnie, love your new yarn and your fabric sculpture.

Toni, such cute little ones!!  Oh my, Toni, part St Bernard. Look out world here comes Harley. 

Thanks so much DeEtta for hosting us these two weeks. I really enjoyed your Wild Hares.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, Just want to come in here and express my thanks for these past two weeks. I too have totally enjoyed hearing about your business and meeting your wonderful hares.
> I also got one wip moved to fo, but now have started three more!!
> 
> Love seeing all the beautiful yarn Barbara.
> ...


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Toni, those are 2 real cuties you have there. ????

Nice sculpture Bonnie. I have to remember to check out that link after I post this. 

Mel, so glad you're gettin close to being done with that bathroom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I've been wondering about Tanya, too. I hope it is her contracting that is keeping her busy also.
> 
> Julie, our little ones are getting bigger. The kitten is slowly getting braver. (We brought a beautifully stripped yellow tabby kitten into the house to be my husband's lap kitty. We're not there yet, but making progress. :sm17: ) Within the same week of getting the kitten, we got a puppy. She is now just over 8 weeks old. (The momma had 10 puppies and ran out of milk, so we got to bring her home. :sm02: ) Life is exciting at our house. :sm02:


They look lovely, Toni. Last I looked Tanya's last post was her last on about the second of the month- no more posts anywhere else.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Toni, what lovely fur babies. Lots of activity in your home! :sm09:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Nice sculpture Bonnie.
> 
> Love the fur babies Toni.
> 
> The bathroom is grouted!! Yay! Door is being made so should be ready soon. I might be able to take a shower in my master bathroom sometime before Christmas, lol!


That is good news, Melanie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look lovely, Toni. Last I looked Tanya's last post was her last on about the second of the month- no more posts anywhere else.


I hope it is because she is busy with her new contract.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Caryn. I wanted to use the zig zag pattern and an idea popped in to my head :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni your new additions are very cute :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Nice sculpture Bonnie.
> 
> Love the fur babies Toni.
> 
> The bathroom is grouted!! Yay! Door is being made so should be ready soon. I might be able to take a shower in my master bathroom sometime before Christmas, lol!


Great news :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, thank you.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Aww Toni, those babies are so so cute! Love the name Harley too! 

Melanie, glad for you that the grouting is done and your new bathroom is almost set to be used.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, all, we are enjoying our fur babies. Puppy class starts tonight. That ought to be "interesting"!

Julie, thank you for checking on Tanya's postings. It is not like her to just drop off like that. I do hope it is her contracting keeping her so busy.

Christmas is coming, Melanie!!! :sm17:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, all, we are enjoying our fur babies. Puppy class starts tonight. That ought to be "interesting"!
> 
> Julie, thank you for checking on Tanya's postings. It is not like her to just drop off like that. I do hope it is her contracting keeping her so busy.
> 
> Christmas is coming, Melanie!!! :sm17:


I am pretty sure it was going to be very long days for her ... going 2 hours one way to the job site.. I could be off a little in the timing but I know it was going to be quite a commute... also wasn't her computer running slow?? Hopefully she will pop in and let us know what is going on..

Yay Melanie!! what a long process... I am glad it is almost over! Just think how much more special that shower is going to be..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, all, we are enjoying our fur babies. Puppy class starts tonight. That ought to be "interesting"!
> 
> Julie, thank you for checking on Tanya's postings. It is not like her to just drop off like that. I do hope it is her contracting keeping her so busy.
> 
> Christmas is coming, Melanie!!! :sm17:


 :sm24:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I am pretty sure it was going to be very long days for her ... going 2 hours one way to the job site.. I could be off a little in the timing but I know it was going to be quite a commute... also wasn't her computer running slow?? Hopefully she will pop in and let us know what is going on..
> 
> Yay Melanie!! what a long process... I am glad it is almost over! Just think how much more special that shower is going to be..


I forgot about the commute. It would be good to hear from her.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I received a pm from her. She is feeling overwhelmed but starting to feel better. If you read her last messages, she was feeling pretty overwhelmed. Working on her t shirt design, the upcoming construction and garden is a lot. And I see she has a 2 week hosting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I received a pm from her. She is feeling overwhelmed but starting to feel better. If you read her last messages, she was feeling pretty overwhelmed. Working on her t shirt design, the upcoming construction and garden is a lot. And I see she has a 2 week hosting in a couple of weeks.


I messaged her after hearing that you did. It was good to make the connection. We will see about the LP. She has not mentioned it.


----------

